# Celebs & Bottega Veneta Bags - PICS ONLY!!! (no chatting)



## beauxgoris

I'd love to see photo's of some Celeb's and their bottega's if anyone has any! 

TIA!!!!


*Please post photos of Celebrities modeling their BV here.  This includes all BV, not just bags.  This is a pics only thread, no chatter please...it will be deleted.  Please make sure to include both the name of the celebrity and the name/color of the bag.  Thank you!...jburgh*


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Which Bottega does Jennifer Aniston have here?


----------



## Cheryl24

Renee Zellweger with her gorgeous woven hobo


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## Nymph

I really like this pic of Nicole Kidman with the BV Knot Bag. It's so iconic for BV, but so under rated IMO.

I don't know how to upload the pic so that it appears in the main body of the post, so can someone help me with that please? :shame:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tanja said:


> Renne is wearing the Ball bag on the first pic (see the difference in the handle, it's longer and it doesn't have these stichtes on top of it like the hobo) and on pic 2 and 3 she's wearing the hobo. I just love the Ball bag!


 
I'm confused about this. (To me, it looks like Renee is wearing the classic "Veneta" hobo in all the pics.)

This is the "*Veneta,*" right? Distinguished by smooth, uninterrupted woven leather on the front.






And this is the "*Ball*," right? Distinguished by a seam down the front middle, and dart seams on the front corners, plus a flat bottom that allows it stand on its own.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

here are some old photos~


----------



## handbagdreamer

Here is the white tote I mentioned. 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/nikki2cute404/whitetote.jpg


----------



## Ilovepurse007

more pics I found~


----------



## karo

Selma Blair


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Dress & clutch


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Jacket


----------



## Megs

Love this thread!!! Thanks for all the pics everyone


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Hilary Duff


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## earth.keeper

Nymph said:


> I really like this pic of Nicole Kidman with the BV Knot Bag. It's so iconic for BV, but so under rated IMO.
> 
> I don't know how to upload the pic so that it appears in the main body of the post, so can someone help me with that please? :shame:



I LOVE that one too! Someone was selling that exact one on eBay a few months ago. A true work of art IMO!

Here's another one of Nicole with a different knot clutch. Lucky girl!


----------



## Kellybag

This clutch is still available...had it in my hand.  It is very, very heavy!


----------



## karo

Reese Witrherspoon


----------



## naling

here's a link to some more pictures with denise richards and her magnolia veneta.

http://www.popsugar.com/256181


----------



## Megs

Thanks for the link ^ 

She looks great with that Veneta!


----------



## Eugin

Katherine Heigl and BV clutch:


----------



## Eugin

Debra Messing with BV clutch, and I believe a BV dress:


----------



## Eugin

More BV clutch pics: Cosmetics heiress/executive Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer


----------



## Eugin

Sarah Jessica Parker:


----------



## karo

A closer view on Sarah Jessica and her gorgeous bag


----------



## karo

Denise Richards with her gorgeous BV once again


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## lightblue84

*katie Holmes





*


----------



## writetoshirley

Here is another view of Katie Holms and her cabat.


----------



## lara0112

another pic of Katie and her Cabat - wanted to post more pics of her other BVs but couldn't get these to show..


----------



## jane

she's using a Cabat as her baby bag.... man...


----------



## nicole2730

writetoshirley said:


> Here is another view of Katie Holms and her cabat.



loving this dress


----------



## C_24

looks as if these ottone cabats are way popular. do i spot one in the background? looks as if it belongs to interview´s ingrid sischy...


----------



## lightblue84

*denise richards*


----------



## C_24

here is anne vyalitsina (maybe better known as the girl in the chanel chance perfume ad) carrying an orange small tote to the opening of the hermès boutique on wall street


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## lara0112

here a pic of this month's german instyle - I am sure this was already out in US. Beyonce is wearing a dress from BV in - i believe- quarzo? this is curtesy of instyle's website.


----------



## Eugin

Heiress Athina Roussel with a very pretty BV clutch:


----------



## C_24

Here is Anna dello Russo, the editor-in-chief of Italian L´Uomo Vogue, carrying one of the signature pieces of the S/S 2007 collection: the Limo Cocco Lavé Montaigne! Love love love the bag!


----------



## uclaboi

OMG!  Thaaaaat... bag is...


----------



## Nymph

sammy7737 said:


> I think BV would probably work the same way as my old company, which is that top editors and fashion editors would always get gifts for outright free (they would just have to ask for it, ie the Devil Wears Prada), but if junior editors ever wanted anything, I'm sure they could get it for free as well be it from the style closet where they kept all the goods that the had photographed, or by asking the right people. All the girls at my old company have tons of bags that they got because they were samples used at the trunk shows or bags that weren't sold by the boutique at the end of the season.


 
The media industry in Singapore isn't quite like that how it is in the Devil Wears Prada yet. Top editors do get freebies every now and then, but it hasn't got to the stage wherein they ask and they get for free - thank goodness! 

But samples sales or family sales are common here


----------



## C_24

Looks as if we have another case of "I schlepp my BV all over the world". At least Anna dello Russo is treating hers way better than Katie and Denise are. And to be honest, I wouldn`t be leaving THAT bag unused either!


----------



## C_24

And yet again a beautiful BV croc bag in action. This time it´s L´Wren Scott (aka Mick Jagger`s current gf) and her beautiful OP Soft Croc Fumé Doctor`s Bag!


----------



## ms piggy

^ That's a beauty esp the bag. I'm really liking crocs these days... signs of age.


----------



## Eugin

C-24, thank you for the L'Wren pic. That is a gorgeous bag. I wish I had the figure like Ellen Barkin to fit into one of her form-fitting dresses. Va-va voom!!!


----------



## C_24

ms piggy said:


> ^ That's a beauty esp the bag. I'm really liking crocs these days... signs of age.


 
Oh come on, *ms p*, you`re not old enough to already play the age card, at least looking at your pic from your DH`s graduation you`re not! I´d love to have s/thing fabulous in croc as well, shiny that is, and I´m 20 plus a guy


----------



## C_24

Eugin said:


> C-24, thank you for the L'Wren pic. That is a gorgeous bag. I wish I had the figure like Ellen Barkin to fit into one of her form-fitting dresses. Va-va voom!!!


 
I know, Ellen Barkin looks so well put together in her dresses. But L`Wren`s own figure kinda scares me, esp. in these skinny pants. What is she, like 8 feet tall???

Also like the outfit from her companion but don`t recognize any BV in there...


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> Oh come on, *ms p*, you`re not old enough to already play the age card, at least looking at your pic from your DH`s graduation you`re not! I´d love to have s/thing fabulous in croc as well, shiny that is, and I´m 20 plus a guy



Oh Claus, aren't you just the sweetest.  Looks like those huge sunnies fooled you. I'm a whole 16 years older than you.


----------



## Eugin

C_24 said:


> I know, Ellen Barkin looks so well put together in her dresses. But L`Wren`s own figure kinda scares me, esp. in these skinny pants. What is she, like 8 feet tall???
> 
> Also like the outfit from her companion but don`t recognize any BV in there...



Ellen looked gorgeous in L'Wren's dresses for Ocean's 13 and the press junkets. I read L'Wren is 6 feet tall. Talk about totally towering over her bf, Mick Jagger!


----------



## myindulgence

C_24 said:


> Looks as if we have another case of "I schlepp my BV all over the world". At least Anna dello Russo is treating hers way better than Katie and Denise are. And to be honest, I wouldn`t be leaving THAT bag unused either!



LOVE that bag, and I believe those are BV woven sandals on her feet as well.  Tried them on but they were too wide for me.


----------



## Eugin

Oops, sorry about the Brooke Shields pic(had trouble pasting it) and it's actually a Cole Haan!


----------



## Eugin

Hopefully, this pic will work. Anyone ever seen these grey, slouchy, velvet BV boots(from shoebunny.com)?


----------



## Bunkie

btw, where do you ppl find all these great pics?  they don't look scanned so that's why i ask... well, keep 'em coming!  love it!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Eugin said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker:


 
I have the same bag too but in different color...mine is in light brown...i love the tote so much, very spacious and can stuff lots of things


----------



## lara0112

^ is the colour ombria by any chance? I had seen this tote in that colour - sort of light brown/ caramel - from a few seasons ago. that bag is great!


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Osborne with her cocker.


----------



## dervilfal

couturequeen said:


> Kelly Osborne with her cocker.




LOL I was just coming to post this!  Great cocker


----------



## esc_510

the cocker fits her outfits perfectly.


----------



## Eugin

A link to another pic of Kelly with her cocker:

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20048975_15,00.html


----------



## Eugin

Oops, the one above is actually Bill Cosby LOL! I was one pic off, and here's the correct link:

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20048975_14,00.html


----------



## valkyrie360

LOL, that was hilarious *Eugin*!  I was so looking forward to seeing Kelly and her cocker, and was so stunned when Bill Cosby showed up dressed like that!!


----------



## silverstar

valkyrie360 said:


> LOL, that was hilarious *Eugin*!  I was so looking forward to seeing Kelly and her cocker, and was so stunned when Bill Cosby showed up dressed like that!!



That was too funny!

Check out the BV dress:
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808403725/photo/premiere/970440749


----------



## valkyrie360

Woooww; that is some dress -- she certainly has the body to wear it!


----------



## C_24

Wow, the dress looks even better than on the fashion show!


----------



## ms piggy

valkyrie360 said:


> LOL, that was hilarious *Eugin*!  I was so looking forward to seeing Kelly and her cocker, and was so stunned when Bill Cosby showed up dressed like that!!



 That certainly made me evening.


----------



## uclaboi

valkyrie360 said:


> Woooww; that is some dress -- she certainly has the body to wear it!


 
That's my favorite dress from the F/W women's runway show.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Nymph

The Black Veneta is def looking gorgeous, but Renee is looking a lil rough eh?


----------



## ms piggy

^ *Nymph*, I'm thinking that's how your Veneta would look on you - sexy but sans the oily face of course. In all seriousness, I think that's just a bad photo.


----------



## Nymph

*miss piggy*, actually now that I think about it, that's an outfit that's up my alley. Black dress, black Veneta, but would swop the gold shoes for black ones :shame:

And I'm off to get more blotters during lunch!


----------



## karo

Jill Hennessy


----------



## beastofthefields

Denise Richards


----------



## Bunkie

karo said:


> Jill Hennessy


is that silver?


----------



## valkyrie360

It looks like her magnolia one, to me...


----------



## Nymph

valkyrie360 said:


> It looks like her magnolia one, to me...


----------



## crabtreemeeko

yup, thats the magnolia one.


----------



## Bunkie

The Jill Henessy post in the previous page?  Is it silver
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235489&d=1187021153


----------



## C_24

^Looks like something metallic...


----------



## foxie-pooh

David Furnish and his cabat





perezhilton


----------



## C_24

^Oh goodness...That made my stomach feel weird and not even the beautiful Cabat could rescue me!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Do you mean Elton's dressing? Or his pale smooth calves?


----------



## uclaboi

OMG!  I'm so with you, *C_24*.  As much as I love the bianco bracelets and the Noce Cabat, that pic is just WRONG.


----------



## Nymph

LoL~

I'm just gonna focus my eyes on that lovely lovely Noce Cabat


----------



## vreelandia

Love it... (the cabat of course)
And also love the red sunglasses




foxie-pooh said:


> David Furnish and his cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perezhilton


----------



## vreelandia

LOVEEEEEEEEEE your signature!!
VIVA DIANA VREELAND!



C_24 said:


> And yet again a beautiful BV croc bag in action. This time it´s L´Wren Scott (aka Mick Jagger`s current gf) and her beautiful OP Soft Croc Fumé Doctor`s Bag!


----------



## Eugin

Billy Joel's wife, Katie Lee, with her BV shoes.


----------



## Nymph

Thanks for the celeb pics, *Eugin*! You always find great ones 

I gotta say. I really  the sandals from BV. They're all so classic and chic! Hate that they don't make 'em in my size, but glad cos I can't afford 'em


----------



## Eugin

Nymph said:


> Thanks for the celeb pics, *Eugin*! You always find great ones
> 
> I gotta say. I really  the sandals from BV. They're all so classic and chic! Hate that they don't make 'em in my size, but glad cos I can't afford 'em


 
Thanks, *nymph*! I saw the sandals on NAP, but thankfully for my wallet they didn't have my size.


----------



## catabie

Chow Yuen Fat and his wife.


----------



## valkyrie360

Oooohhh, love that cabat and love Chow Yuen Fat!


----------



## C_24

Ooh, love the Cabat (is that Ottone?), but don`t like how the shoes don`t go with it too perfectly...


----------



## ms piggy

^ Looks like Ottone alright. I hope BV brings it back one day, just love it, esp in the Cabat.


----------



## sara265

HK celebrity Cherie Chung


----------



## sara265

HK celebrity Cherie Chung


----------



## kab77

Beautiful bag! What style is this?
I always like Cherie Chung. The beautiful face, hot body and all the charity work she was doing after she has retired.....it's just so sad that her husband dies at such a young age.


----------



## Nymph

That Ottone Cabat that Mrs Chow is carrying is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! *major envy*


----------



## p3apod

anyone has idea how much would a medium cabat in ottone would be???


----------



## ms piggy

^ About US$4k plus.


----------



## catabie

p3apod said:


> anyone has idea how much would a medium cabat in ottone would be???


 
i bought mine in july it was USD 5.3K.


----------



## C_24

What bag is Cherie Chung carrying? Never seen such a style


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *catabie*, I must have mixed up the price with the smaller size (Asian size one). 

Claus, I've not seen that style either, anyone knows?


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> Thanks *catabie*, I must have mixed up the price with the smaller size (Asian size one).
> 
> Claus, I've not seen that style either, anyone knows?


 
no problem *ms piggy!*


The one on Cherie is beautiful and it looks like the ottone color.  could it be a style that's only released in asia/hong kong exclusively?  i have never seen it before.


----------



## C_24

^ It actually could be the one being offered on eBay. Judging from the felt bag, though, it surely is an older style...

http://cgi.ebay.at/LkNEW-Bottega-Ve...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nizlay

C_24 said:


> What bag is Cherie Chung carrying? Never seen such a style


 
I think this is the same bag. I've seen them pop up on ebay from time to time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LkNEW-Bottega-V...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nizlay

We were posting at the same time!


----------



## C_24

^That is too funny.

Well, great minds think alike!


----------



## Bling&Bags

Fabulous ladies and gents....

This probably is a silly question, but do any of you know if Reese Witherspoon's black veneta is a medium or a large? I've been studying two different photos and I can't figure out what bag she has! Am attaching both photos to illustrate... Please help! TIA!


----------



## Mystiletto

It looks like reese has the medium.   Please correct me if I'm wrong! It looks lovely on her and is swaying me to keep mine.


----------



## Syma

Yep that definately is the medium the large size hangs much lower. What a lovely pic!


----------



## Bling&Bags

Thanks ladies for responding. 

mystiletto, you have both a medium and a large? Wow! I've seen you and your large ebano veneta in the "action" thread. By any chance would you model the medium? 

Ladies, may I also ask if you have any idea if the medium would fit on the shoulder if you're wearing a winter coat?


----------



## catabie

reese has a medium veneta, i am pretty sure.
if you are wearing a winter coat, it will be quite difficult to fit it under the shoulder. i chose large veneta in winter color and medium veneta in light color for that reason.


----------



## Jennie90291

I'm a Bottega addict, as well. Got rooked by e-bay on 2 of them. Will I ever know better. The smell, when they arrived, should've told me, but I had to take them to Bottega to check. They sniffed.

I love the Entrecciato. Does anyone else feel that way about that bag? It's too expensive for me, naturally, but still.....


----------



## Roomyisbest

Ms. Winfrey


----------



## pebz

Reese looks great with the med veneta..in exactly the color I wanna get..


----------



## sara265

HK celebrity Cherie Chung


----------



## lightblue84

*PAMELA ANDERSON*


----------



## C_24

^I`m so not used to Pamela Anderson carrying classy bags such as this beautiful Cabat! But why does she ruin it by walking barefoot?


----------



## mlbags

C_24 said:


> ^I`m so not used to Pamela Anderson carrying classy bags such as this beautiful Cabat! But why does she ruin it by *walking barefoot*?


 
she just had a pedicure !  The Cabat looks bigger than the large size I've seen here..... any clues why is this so ??


----------



## C_24

^Oh right, I didn`t see the white pads between her toes. Yes, the Cabat looks oddly big. There is the Cabat Uomo, but I doubt it came in such a pinkish tone.


----------



## ms piggy

^ Looks like Old Petra. Not sure if it was made in the Uomo size though.


----------



## lightblue84

*ROSARIO DAWSON WITH A ?Knot Clutch?*


----------



## C_24

^Yes, it`s the Knot Clutch with the metal edges. Looks like alligator in her case and comes in metal and lizard as well.


----------



## Nymph

Why does Pamela A's cabat look so flat? It looks like it doesn't have a base. But I do like the Old Petra though!

And what a yummy knot Rosario's got!


----------



## uclaboi

Pamela's Old Petra Cabat is a large size.

Rosario is also wearing the new BV black patent mules.


----------



## ms piggy

^ She is indeed, sharp eye there *uclaboi*!


----------



## C_24

Sandra Oh at this year`s Emmys, wearing a Bottega Veneta gown. Can`t see if her clutch is BV, too, though...


----------



## Mystiletto

Rosario's knot clutch is gorgeous and Sandra looks stunning.  Oh why why why must all BV creations be so beautiful?


----------



## mrsDIY88

sandra oh looked fabulous. i might've thought that a black column would look too boring but somehow, the BV makes a simple black gown look stunning.  

she was wearing the NERO VERNICE SANDAL and totally rocked them!


----------



## ms piggy

^ That's what I love abt BV's RTW for the past 2 collections, classic, elegant with clean lines and totally wearable.


----------



## lightblue84

JADA PINKETT SMITH WITH A BV CLUTCH?


----------



## gingerale

Looks the black satin knot from the current collection available on nap.


----------



## hovercraftier

lightblue84 said:


> JADA PINKETT SMITH WITH A BV CLUTCH?


 
It would've been funnier if she'd worn a Chanel to match his quilted jacket...


----------



## Tibu

lightblue84 said:


> JADA PINKETT SMITH WITH A BV CLUTCH?


 
Not a fan of her outfit, but I love that clutch.


----------



## Nymph

That BV gown is darling! A stylist friend insists I must buy that for when I get married... which is NOT anytime soon!  But it is gorgeous! 

Jada's BV Knot is _the_ only cute thing about the couple's outfit!


----------



## C_24

^^I thought, Jada Pinkett just jumped out of the bed in her satin pajamas and grabbed that clutch that she saw lying somewhere, but she`s actually in vintage YSL from the 80s! I usually love what Decades does to their clients, but why on earth did they let her wear that?


----------



## Eugin

I usually like what Jada Pinkett Smith wears but this outfit? I'm surprised her stylist(if she has one) let her out like that!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Here is Miss Pauline Lan's patent cabat in the background






And some other ones from her collection










pics from her personal blog


----------



## foxie-pooh

I don't know why the pictures didn't show...anyway once more

Patent Cabat in the background



Ottone cabat


----------



## Nymph

Wow. Who is this lady? She's got her a lotta cabats!


----------



## C_24

I know that this thread is only dedicated to Celebs and their BVs but I found this pic on style.com ind the "Sartotialist" section where they feature pics by the photographer Scott Schuman and I thought their outfits with the guy carrying a Cabat were perfection and I had to post it!


----------



## mlbags

C_24 said:


> I know that this thread is only dedicated to Celebs and their BVs but I found this pic on style.com ind the "Sartotialist" section where they feature pics by the photographer Scott Schuman and I thought their outfits with the guy carrying a Cabat were perfection and I had to post it!


 
The couple looks very very stylish.....!


----------



## ms piggy

Pauline Lan (whoever she is) sure has lots of BV and H!!! (And some Chanel too)


----------



## ms piggy

Claus, I would like to have her figure (and legs! And those CLs) and not forgetting the bag (H?). What Cabat?


----------



## C_24

^Isn`t the guy holding a Cabat or am I confusing the bag? I thought it was one, sorry, if it`s not


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> ^Isn`t the guy holding a Cabat or am I confusing the bag? I thought it was one, sorry, if it`s not


 
Oh Claus, I think it _is_ a Cabat (at least on my screen). I'm just kidding that I'm so in awed of the lady I dont even notice anything else much less a Cabat. Oops, my joke fell flat. :s


----------



## C_24

Oh, now I see, I`m sorry *ms p*, that I didn`t get your joke. My joke radar was still asleep


----------



## Nymph

I  Scott and his pics! I visit his website everyday to check out the lookers, and their styles!


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> My joke radar was still asleep


----------



## morebags

I love tPF!! My BVs have been in the closet for a while but after reading this thread I had to pull my cabat out and show it off!! Next stop a BV wallet.


----------



## mundodabolsa

morebags said:


> I love tPF!! My BVs have been in the closet for a while but after reading this thread I had to pull my cabat out and show it off!! Next stop a BV wallet.



start by showing it off to us please!! we're the people who will be most impressed of all


----------



## C_24

Carla Sozzani (EIC of Vogue Italia) very appropriately accessorized for the BV show with a Limo Croc Montaigne (I love how she wears it tote style!)


----------



## C_24

^Oh, maybe the one holding the bag is actually Franca Sozzani, Carla`s sister and owner of 10, Corso Como in Milan. I so can`t tell them apart!


----------



## Mystiletto

I love that limo croc montaigne


----------



## Nymph

How absolutely gorgeous! That's gotta be my dream croc piece if ever I can afford one!


----------



## Eugin

Thanks for the pic *C_24*. I haven't seen any celeb pics yet of BV croc bags.


----------



## uclaboi

Oh... every time I see that Limo Croc Montaigne...


----------



## C_24

^^ *Eugin*, scroll a few pages back for more eye candy, we already posted Anna dello Russo with the exact same bag and L`Wren Scott with a OP Croc Doctor`s bag!


----------



## C_24

I love fashion week and front row pitures. Here is Anna dello Russo with a Knot Clutch! (Could it be that she got it right off the runway?)


----------



## Eugin

C_24 said:


> ^^ *Eugin*, scroll a few pages back for more eye candy, we already posted Anna dello Russo with the exact same bag and L`Wren Scott with a OP Croc Doctor`s bag!


 
That's right, I forgot! Thanks for the reminder *C_24! *


----------



## Eugin

Here are some more pics of Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer and her knot clutch:


----------



## mundodabolsa

splashnews

and a front view:



splashnews


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## mlbags

lightblue84 said:


>


 
Whoa.... large Cabat in OP?  Whoa


----------



## mundodabolsa

not that I want to look at pam anderson for inspiration, but that slouchy, tucked in corners look is exactly what I want from a cabat.


----------



## Tibu

It is odd to someone like Pamela Anderson who is known for her less than subtle style carrying such an elegant and understated bag.


----------



## Eugin

Pam's bag looks gorgeous, but the rest of the outfit. . .


----------



## mlbags

Eugin said:


> Pam's bag looks gorgeous, but the rest of the outfit. . .


 
My sentiments, exactly!!!


----------



## Nymph

Her Old Petra Cabat is holding up sooooo well! It still looks mint, and so pretty!


----------



## Syma

Wow! That OP cabat looks amazing, it has made me think of cabats in a whole different light! Pammies boobs could do with a bit of tucking in at the edges too!


----------



## Syma

The Olsen twin looks great with her Large BV veneta! She really rocks the bag!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I gotta give it to Pam that bag is stunning!


----------



## avery

I agree, I love that black Veneta on Ashley! It looks amazing!


----------



## lvstratus

Again the beautiful Miss Kidman:


----------



## lvstratus

another pic (i love that purse)


----------



## rox_rocks

^^glamorous! simply divine!


----------



## Nymph

Gorgeous! Nicole is always so classy!

She really likes her Knots eh? Been carrying Knots to the Oscars the past two years running


----------



## C_24

^She seems to really do and she always looks sooo beautiful!


----------



## Mid-

^ I agree, and she looks so put together and elegant.
but..., move those hands a bit please?  I want to see the Knot more!!!


----------



## lvstratus

here you have a full pic of it:


----------



## Mid-

wow, thank you!!


----------



## Mid-

oops sorry, double post...
thanks again! it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## avery

Wow! Nicole's knot is amazing!


----------



## Tibu

Nicole looks amazing and her knot clutch is the perfect accessory for that look.


----------



## Nymph

Woah! Thanks for that close up, *lvstratus*!

All the better to drool at!


----------



## avery

Just to clarify: Is Ashley wearing the Large Veneta here? It looks so much bigger than the ones people are wearing in the "BVs in action" thread.


----------



## vreelandia

it´s because she´s TINY...



avery said:


> Just to clarify: Is Ashley wearing the Large Veneta here? It looks so much bigger than the ones people are wearing in the "BVs in action" thread.


----------



## Nymph

LoL~

But yeah. That ought to be a Large, cos I don't think the Maxi comes in Intrecciato. That's a whole new perspective on how tiny the twins are!


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA SIMPSON


----------



## Mystiletto

Nicole Kidman and Jessica Simpson look fabulous! I love their exquisite knot clutches


----------



## lvstratus

Nicole Kidman AGAIN with a Bottega Veneta clutch. She loves them as i do, but i can't decide wich clutch i prefer, this one or the other one she used previously?










hope you like!


----------



## Tibu

Ashley Olsen is wearing the large Veneta.  As a short person myself, I can confirm that the large Veneta can look huge on a short person.  

I love Nicole's whole look with the black clutch.  She is so elegant.


----------



## ouija board

Love the black knot!


----------



## Nymph

Nicole looks fabulous in that get up!


----------



## mundodabolsa

another one of ashley with her veneta





celebutopia


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## couturequeen

Jodie Foster with her Veneta


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lvstratus

Nicole Kidman again with her perfect clutch!By the way: she looks amazing in that black little dress.


----------



## couturequeen

Pam's cabat goes with anything!


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## lightblue84

JENNIFER CONNELLY


----------



## Eugin

lightblue84 said:


> JENNIFER CONNELLY



I like the shoes and the clutch, but the dress with the cutouts in the middle ehh. . .


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Leah

This is from The Sartorialist, a photo of Carla Sozzani (the owner of the famous Milan boutique 10 Corso Como). I LOOOVE her bag!!


----------



## Eugin

Socialite Renee Rockefeller with a BV knot clutch


----------



## Eugin

Blythe Danner with her ebano veneta in the corner(thanks to lightblue who posted this pic in the balenciaga celeb forum). I saw her with this bag at the Getty Museum in LA this past spring which was very exciting!

_



_


----------



## lightblue84

salma hayek's daughter valentina with bv baby shoes


----------



## foxie-pooh

Ok I capped the scenes but Juliet's brown bag from the pilot didn't look like cabat to me

Jack's sardina tote







Juliet's closet


her cabat looks like noce to me in this pic but the pic isn't so good


----------



## mundodabolsa

Louise Redknapp with a knot clutch




splash news/keystone press


----------



## KK

What a great thread! Thanks, everyone. Just want to make sure, Reese's is a medium, and Renee's a Large?


----------



## foxie-pooh

She must really love knots...I've never seen her without one at these events
Here she is with the latest knot


----------



## Mid-

Is that the one from 2008 Fall Show that *mundodabolsa* posted?


----------



## C_24

^I think this is it!

Not a fan of her Balenciaga gown, but I love every single Knot she`s been spotted with.

BTW: Her L`Wren Scott necklace is 1,400 karat diamond, can you imagine?

The wife of Tommy Lee Jones wore a Knot Clutch to the Oscars as well (pic`s too small to tell, but looks like Origami or Black Satin):


----------



## vreelandia

BEAUTIFUL thanks for sharing!!!


Mid- said:


> Is that the one from 2008 Fall Show that *mundodabolsa* posted?


----------



## C_24

Anna dello Russo (I can`t keep track of her CV, she seems to have held positions at every international Vogue issue) and what looks like a Knot!


----------



## PrincessMe

I want this bag so badly. does anyone know the exact name so i can hunt it down?


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## lightblue84

One More Of Reese Whiterspoon


----------



## stylefiend

Reese and cabat


----------



## stylefiend

Just a few more of Reese and her cabat


----------



## babyhart

this pic was posted by prada's meadow on the celeb forum.  don't care for pam but i love the cabat.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## couturequeen

lightblue84 said:


>



The cabat doesn't seem to belong to the other elements of this picture.


----------



## couturequeen

Salma Hayek


----------



## stylefiend

Are both Medium and Large available in that colour?

I mean, since I'm relatively short, I am now considering a medium...And with the money I save, I can buy myself something else.


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## foxie-pooh

Some Indian celeb with a cabat...can someone ID the color?  Looks like it could be ebano but a little off...


----------



## foxie-pooh

more of Pam and her large old petra cabat


----------



## mundodabolsa

Mena Suvari, with some type of veneta? (these are old pics, fyi) 



 




_menasuvarifan, TPG_


----------



## mundodabolsa

Reese with a Veneta, April 7th 



 


 celebutopia


----------



## lightblue84

Nicole Kidman With A Knot Clutch


----------



## amnA-

aishwarya rai and hubby.. ash with the Oversized intrecciato tote $2680 via net a porter


----------



## amnA-

shahrukh khan( indian actor)'s wife


----------



## amnA-

yeah and some more big names...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







two big designers surily goel and nandita


----------



## Syma

amnA- said:


> im not too sure how popular it is since i live in pakistan but yes they are opening two outlets apparently...
> 
> ash's tote makes me wanna throw up i mean from all the amazing bags bv has she had to choose this one .. nehow gauri khan cleans up real nice


 
You live in Pakistan, Wow, my DH is from Lahore, whereabouts are U??? I'm not a big fan of that particular tote either. BV certainly seems to be catching on in Pakistan too, I've had plenty of friends visit and shop for BV bags to take home. Anyways, always nice to chat on the forum


----------



## sixteencandles

Hilary duff:


----------



## sixteencandles

Some more.. but kinda hard to see:


----------



## Blueberry

Martha Stewart in Japan


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and her fave BV


----------



## lightblue84

JULIANNE MOORE


----------



## karo

One more shot of Jennifer


----------



## lightblue84

Mary J Blige


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Actor Priety Zinta*


----------



## mundodabolsa

more Reese, really adorable pics too 



 

 


 celebutopia


----------



## karo

Reese again


----------



## lvstratus

Cynthia Nixon - clutch


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Celeb. Surily*


----------



## couturequeen

Princess Mary of Denmark with her Campana in Nero


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Actor Twinkle Khanna*
The Multicolour Coassiale Knot.


----------



## TGreen

karo said:


> Reese Witrherspoon


 
Is this a small Campana?


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Aniston loves her BV bag.


----------



## viciel

couturequeen said:


> Jennifer Aniston loves her BV bag.


I read it somewhere(long long time ago) that Courteney Cox gave that to her as a present...could be totally incorrect since it was from a gossip mag


----------



## amnA-

Sonam Kapoor, Indian Actor


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Syrian first lady in Paris....looking very elegant with her BV.


----------



## lightblue84

rosario dawson


----------



## alisonanna

pics from the Sartorialist blog in Milan:










both stunning!


----------



## mlbags

Chinese singer Faye Wong with a Nero Roma.
Faye's attending the wedding of HK superstars, Carina Lau & Tony Leung in Bhutan.


----------



## Moonlight

Reese Witherspoon while going shopping


----------



## babyhart

courtesy of LaLohan from the Lauren Conrad thread in the celeb forum


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston with her favourite gorgeous bag.


----------



## karo

Jennifer again


----------



## blugenie

Jennifer Flavin (Sylvester Stallone's wife) with a blonde (?) Maxi Royale Veneta. It looks ginormous, and gorgeous!


----------



## amnA-

Kareena Kapoor


----------



## spendalot

blugenie said:


> Jennifer Flavin (Sylvester Stallone's wife) with a blonde (?) Maxi Royale Veneta. It looks ginormous, and gorgeous!


 
I would love to have this bag in the large veneta. Has anyone seen it anywhere?


----------



## spendalot

mlbags, was it on sale? I seemed to recall that it was on sale. But I called HK and they told me this bag never went on sale, assuming we're talking abt the same bag.


----------



## couturequeen

Rumer Willis


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Jennifer Aniston with her favourite BV in NYC this week. That really is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## bykimber

Katie Holmes


----------



## babyhart

not a celeb, but a socialite/model with tiger veneta








Billy Norwich, Helen and Tim Shifter, and Amanda Cutter Brooks


----------



## mlbags

babyhart said:


> not a celeb, but a socialite/model with tiger veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Norwich, Helen and Tim Shifter, and Amanda Cutter Brooks


 
LOL!  That's a real ingenious way to hold on to your purse!


----------



## amnA-

Kareena Kapoor


----------



## Kelelanna

couturequeen said:


> Rumer Willis



HI!  New to this forum.  I love this bag that Rumer has.  Can anyone tell me what the name of it is?

I posted it in the Celeb forum and another TPFer linked it to something called the Bond bag.  However, in the BV website it has a zippered opening instead of a kiss lock.

TIA!


----------



## amnA-

Indian Celeb. Anu with the BV pepe Knot Clutch


----------



## doloresmia

From the Sartorialist pictures at Calvin Klein Runway show in NYC - Fashion Week Sept 11, 2008

Butterfly tote and I think she is holding a croc clutch

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/sartorialist/#at-ralph-lauren-5


----------



## doloresmia

Denise Richards and her Lotus? Veneta - looks like a large, but not sure


----------



## doloresmia

I think this might be a black croc campana on Jaclyn Smith


----------



## bykimber

Denise again


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Miley Cyrus


----------



## doloresmia

rumer willis and the new bond nero again


----------



## doloresmia

Sylvie Van der Velt and her ottone cabat


----------



## jula

Lipstick jungle - Lindsay Price


----------



## jula

Gwyneth wearing Bottega glossy leather Boots


----------



## jula

Ellen Page in a Bottega Dress Autumn/Winter 2008-9


----------



## jula

Christina Ricci in a strapless Bottega Venta Dress Fall/Winter 2008-9 and Sarah Michelle Gellar in the same dress


----------



## doloresmia

Jula - i love the photos of sarah michelle gellar and christina ricci! i cannot see the last few pix you posted though. Sadly.


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick Golden Globes 2006 - Bottega dress and Knot






and Bottega Veneta heels...


----------



## jula

Linda Evangelista in Bottega Veneta 2005 at the Costume Institute Gala


----------



## jula

Can't remember if these have been posted already... apologies in advance.
Scarlett Johansson at the 76th Annual Academy Awards in 2004 with a knot






Nicole Kidman at the Golden Globes 2005 carrying her Knot upside down...


----------



## jula

Okay jane, please tell me if you can see the Pic:
Linda Evangelista at Bottega Veneta-sponsored dinner that honored acclaimed documentary filmmaker ALBERT MAYSLES on April 11, 2008.


----------



## jula

jane said:


> Yep! I can see it!
> 
> Many sites disable hotlinking of their photos, unfortunately. Esp ones who are protective of their copyright.



Juhu! Thank you!
Okay, I'll see if I can repost the other ones too.

Jenny McCarthy at Target presents AFI Night at the Movies held at Arclight Theatre Hollywood on October 2, 2008 in a Bottega dress from the Early Fall Collection 2008.


----------



## jula

Maggie Gyllenhaal Oscars 2006 - Bottega Dress and Knot
Dress from the fall 2006 Collection


----------



## jula

Diane Krüger in Bottega Veneta on the Cover of German Vogue 02/2008


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes - Instyle 01/2008


----------



## jula

Victoria Beckham - Elle 01/2008


----------



## jula

Does it count that Usher is going into a Bottega Store?


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes - Dress from Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Janet Jackson 2006 toting a Cabat


----------



## jula

Ginnifer Goodwin 2007 - Knot






Ginnifer Goodwin 2006 - Croc Knot


----------



## jula

Hilary Swank - Dress from the Fall 2007 Collection


----------



## jula

Cassie - VMAs 2006 










Cassie - 2008 (funny enough with the same dress Ginnifer wore and also carrying a knot)


----------



## jula

Gisele Bündchen - Uk Harper's Bazaar 10/2007 - Dress Fall 2007


----------



## jula

liz goldwyn in Bottega Veneta Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Penelope Cruz - Knot in 2006


----------



## jula

Don't know if everybody is able to see these in the post before....

Krya Sedgwick - Head to toe Bottega Veneta (Spring 2006 Collection)


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick - Emmy 2008


----------



## jula

Eva Herzigova in a shoot for Harper's Bazaar:
Bottega Dress from the Fall Collection 2008-9 - same one Ellen Page wore






Knot Clutch


----------



## jula

Not really a Celeb, but wearing a nice all-over Bottega Outfit: Hilary Rhoda Harper's Bazaar July 2008


----------



## jula

jula said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin 2007 - Knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginnifer Goodwin 2006 - Croc Knot



Just found Ginnifer's dress and shoes - Fall 2006 Collection


----------



## jula

Cindy Crawford in an Editorial (?) - Dress from Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Sarah jessica Parker carrying a Knot @ the Bottega Store Opening 2005


----------



## jula

Sarah Jessica Parker - Golden Globes 2006 - Knot


----------



## jula

Laura Linney Oscars 2005 - Knot











Scarlett Johansson Oscars 2004 - Knot


----------



## jula

Frances Bean Cobain - Harper's Bazaar 03/2008 Dress from Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore - Harper's Bazaar 05/2008 - Spring 2008 Collection


----------



## jula

One of my ABSOLUTE favorite pictures ever:
Kyra Knightley - Vogue 06/2007 - Dress Spring 07 Collection


----------



## jula

supposed to be up in the previous post:
Keira Knightley - Vogue 06/2007 - Dress Spring 07 Collection


----------



## jula

Uma Thurman 2004 Golden Globes - Knot


----------



## jula

Little bit of eye-candy: We see too few men in Bottega Veneta! And their men's collections are hot... including the models 

Ryan Gosling for GQ 11/2007 in a Bottega suit






Dominic Cooper GQ Fall Preview 08/2008 - Bottega tie


----------



## jula

once again the Fringe Dress from the Fall 2007 Collection, this time worn by Paula Patton


----------



## jula

Albert Maysles Book Party hosted by Bottega Veneta

Kelly Lynch and Tomas Maier





Amanda Goldberg - Dress from Spring 2008









Julie Gilhart (Fashion Director and Senior VP of Barneys New York,) - Dress from Spring 2008









Linda Evangelista - Dress from Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Rita Wilson - Harper's Bazaar 2008 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## Lily

Another one of Jennifer Aniston and her BV


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA SIMPSON


----------



## mlbags

On Vanessa Williams, the dress looks different. It does not look like the same dress??

However, just want to say of all the gorgeous BV dresses, this gets me vote for the best.  Love it.


----------



## kel28

Lily said:


> Another one of Jennifer Aniston and her BV



Does anyone know which style this bag is???


----------



## couturequeen

Pretty bag and belt from the Sartorialist blog


----------



## doloresmia

Lotus (?) cocker - snagged from the H thread on socialites and H.


----------



## doloresmia

lovely ebano campana - picture snagged from H thread


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron at an event in 2006 - Dress from Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Jacqui Getty - Bottega Veneta dress - Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Once again Miranda Otto on Cashmere Mafia


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

couturequeen said:


> Pretty bag and belt from the Sartorialist blog


 

Whoe is she?


----------



## lightblue84

BLAKE LIVELY


----------



## goldenflower

lightblue84 said:


> BLAKE LIVELY



I have no idea who Blake Lively is but her bag is WoW!!  I know it's a Cabat but what color?  Amazing.  I also love the color of her boots.

I've finally made it through the entire thread and it is such fun! Thanks to everyone who finds these great celeb pics.


----------



## C_24

I'm really not good with screen caps, but in this week's episode of Lipstick Jungle Kim Raver wore this BV dress


----------



## doloresmia

from the H celebs thread, sheryl crowe and a BV knot


----------



## jula

C_24 said:


> I'm really not good with screen caps, but in this week's episode of Lipstick Jungle Kim Raver wore this BV dress













Added the screen shot...


----------



## jeshika

lightblue84 said:


> BLAKE LIVELY



the cabat just doesn't look right on her! it looks way better on reese!


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson - Dress from Summer 2009


----------



## couturequeen

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden, December 9, 2008


----------



## jeshika

reese and her gorgeous veneta!


----------



## jula

Anna Paquin @ Golden Globes 2009 - Knot


----------



## couturequeen

Rosario Dawson's little black BV


----------



## couturequeen

Salma Hayek in a Marmo Silk Crepe Gown, Silver Moire Knot Clutch and Cocco Lave Sandal


----------



## couturequeen

Freida Pinto in a silk drape dress


----------



## couturequeen

Salma Hayek with a BV belt


----------



## doloresmia

salma hayek outside of BV in BH with a BV Bag (paper)


----------



## doloresmia

The lovely Queen Rania of Jordan in a BV outfit - taken from the celebrities and handbags thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/queen-rania-of-jordan-412054-7.html


----------



## doloresmia

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/queen-rania-of-jordan-412054-8.html


----------



## jeshika

i love love love love these sunnies on angelina jolie.


----------



## jula

Ginnifer Goodwin - LA premiere of _He's Just Not That Into You_
Dress, Clutch, Shoes, Necklace Spring 2009


----------



## jula

German Vogue August 2007
Claudia Schiffer, Nadja Auermann, Julia Stegner - Dresses from Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum - Marie Claire - Dress from Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington - Shoes, Skirt and Top Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgewick - Dress Fall 2008






Claudia Schiffer - Vanity Fair September 2008 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Hilary Duff - Bottega Veneta Wedges spring 2008


----------



## jula

Dany Johnson (Wife of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson) - Dress, Shoes, Clutch Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Chloe Sevigney - Dress Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Mia Maestro - Dress, Shoes Fall 2006, Knot Fall 2005


----------



## jula

Marcia Gay Harden - Dress Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Daria Werbowy - French Vogue May 2007 - Marabou coat Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Teri Hatcher @Godiva's 80th Birthday (12.01.2006) - Dress, Shoes, Belt Spring 2006


----------



## jula

Catherine Zeta-Jones, New York 2007 - Pompei Sandals Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Christy Turlington, Tribeca 2007 - Pompei Sandals Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Melissa George (Grey's Anatomy) - Instyle - Dress, Shoes, Belt Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Kate Bosworth @ Global Green 2006 - "Super Spiga" Sandals Spring 2006






Anna Paquin @ Cannes 2006 - "Super Spiga" Sandals Spring 2006


----------



## jula

Gmyneth Paltrow - Velvet Boots Fall 2005


----------



## jula

Angie Harmon @Palazzo Las Vegas 1/2008- Knot Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Naomi Campbell March 2007 - Boots Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer @ Layer Cake 2005 - Knot Spring 2002


----------



## jula

Sandra Oh @ Emmy Awards 2005 - Knot Fall 2006


----------



## jula

Winona Ryder 11/2008 in Madrid - Knot Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn - Dress, Pompei Sandals Spring 2007 (same outfit as Christy Turlington)


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari (on the left) @ Berlinale 2008 - Suit, Origami Knot Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn with Thomas Maier @The Costume Institute Gala "AngloMania" 5/2006 - Dress (mix of two kinds seen on the runway and made floor length), Shoes Fall 2006 -> can't exactly make out the Knot, but I think it's the one i posted  (borrowed the pic from *megs*)













                                        1. Cut                                                                                2. Color


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie (some magazine spread) - Dress Fall 2005


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez 1/2008 (couldn't find a pic where the whole dress is pictured) - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Debra Messing @Premiere Party "Starter Wife" - Dress, Shoes, Knot Spring 2007


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner (girl from "The Sartorialist" Blog) - Karung Clutch Spring 2008





Pic credit "The Sartorialist" 31.01.2009


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron 08/08 @ Hancock Premier in Japan - Knot Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Mary Louise Parker 2004 - Top, Knot Fall 2004


----------



## jula

Diane Kruger @ "National Treasure" Premiere in Madrid 11/2004 - Knot Fall 2005


----------



## doloresmia

jula thanks for posting all these fabu pix! this one makes me wish i had bought this poufy thing when it was on sale. but of course it would not look like this on me.



jula said:


> Maria Kerner (girl from "The Sartorialist" Blog) - Karung Clutch Spring 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic credit "The Sartorialist" 31.01.2009


----------



## jula

Diane Kruger in German Amica 1/2009 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Kimberly Stewart - Veneta


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis again with her Bond Bag from Fall 2008 visiting TRL August 2008


----------



## jula

Celine Dion - Dress Spring 2006


----------



## jula

Celine Dion - Dress, Bag Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate Olsen with a vintage clutch and in the second pic Ashley is carrying the clucth (the second pic has already been posted if I remember correctly?)


----------



## jula

Celine Dion - Dress Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman @ Metropolitan Museum Gala - Knot Fall 2005


----------



## jula

Celine Dion giving an interview - Dress fall 2006


----------



## jula

Carla Sozzani 11/2007 (Vogue Italia Editor) - Croc Montaigne





Pic: "The Sartorialist"

Anna Della Russo 06/2007 (L'uomo Vogue Editor) - Croc Montaigne





Credit: "The Sartorialist"





Credit. "The Sartorialist"


----------



## jula

Anna Della Russo 11/2007 - Antique Brass Nappa Knot Resort 2006





Credit: "The Sartorialist"





Credit: "The Sartorialist"





Credit: "The Sartorialist"


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner 11/2008 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner in July 2007 - Dress, Capri Spring 2008


















Couldn't find the right model/color combination, so I posted the right color and the model seperately


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner 11/2008 - Two Bottega Veneta Bags: Pitone Envelope Clutch in Ash and Croisette in Ash (both Fall 2008)


----------



## jula

Thhis is a re-post, becaue he pic isn't showing any longer:

Once again, Maria Kerner and a colleague 07/2008 - Dress, Belt, Shoes Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Meg Ryan in Instyle Magazine 10/2008 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Taiwanese-German Actress Janine Chang head to toe in Bottega Veneta Spring 2008 in a Bottega Veneta Store


----------



## jula

It does kinda look like James Rousseau at the Paris Fahion Week (10/2008)... anyways a good-looking guy with a Bottega Veneta Spring 2008 bag





Credit: The Sartorialist (this time from his style.com blog)


----------



## jula

Anna Della Russo @ Paris Fasion Week (03/2008) - Knot Spring 2007





Credit: The Sartorialist @ style.com


----------



## jula

Anna Della Russo @ Paris Fasion Week (03/2008)Lizard Butterfly Knot Spring 2008






Credit: The Sartorialist @style.com


----------



## jula

Carla Sozzani @ Bottega Veneta Spring 2008 Show again with her Croc Montaigne





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner in NYC 09/2008- Spring 2008 Dress, Belt, Butterfly Tote and Envelope Clutch





Credit: The Sartorialist @ style.com















couldn't find a pic of the right color: hers should be aurora like the tote


----------



## jula

Agyness Deyn and boyfriend Albert Hammond jr in Vogue 02/2009 - Dress Spring 2009


----------



## jula

Anja Rubik in an editorial photographed by Peter Lindbergh for Harper's Bazaar 02/2209

Dress Spring 2009











Croc Briefcase










didn't find it in black...


----------



## jula

21, February 2009: Maria Kerner on her way to the Ralph Lauren Show in NYC - Dress Fall 2008





Credit: The Sartorialist at style.com


----------



## jula

Chanel Iman in Harper's Bazaar 02/2009 - Dress, Shoes Spring 2009


----------



## jula

Lindsay Lohan in GQ Magazine April 2007 - Denim shorts and vest from Bottega Veneta 
(found the vest on Luxury-shops for sale(http://luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=6534&category=&subcat=&designer=26), but couldn't find the shorts or a runway pic... perhaps pre-Thomas Maier?)


----------



## jula

Sigourney Weaver @ 15th Annual Women in Hollywood Tribute 10/2008 - Dress, Shoes Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman @ 56th Annual BMI Country Awards 11/11/2008 - The texture of the Knot is throwing me off - it does kinda look like the origami but in other pics it looks more like suede  I can't pinpoint it...











Nicole Kidman @ American Country Awards 05/2008 - Origami Knot Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Anna Della Russo (Fashion Editor at Large @Vogue Nippon)with her Butterfly Knot from Spring 2008 again

Anna @ Balmain 02/2008 




Credit: Style Sight







Anna Della Russo @ Chloé 03/2008




Credit: Style.com?


----------



## jula

Good news, at least two people did end up wearing Bottega Veneta to the 81st Academy Awards!!

Director Baz Luhrmann - Tux from Fall 2008 (he chose a different vest and bow)




Credit: bigpondmovies.com





Credit: yahoo.com





Credit: style.com

And an actress was exclusively dressed by Bottega Veneta for the Academy Awards (Dress, Knot and Shoes), but somehow nobody took her picture... I am still digging....


----------



## jula

Okay, this one was REALLY hard to come by, it literally took me a whole day of research to come up with this...
The whole story: I couldn't believe that Bottega Veneta missed the chance to dress an actress for the awards, but none of the ladies walking the red carpet wore a Bottega dress, so I started to research and stumbled over this tidbit:

*"*_Eine Gewinnerin des Abends steht aber jetzt schon fest: Martina Gedeck, Hauptdarstellerin im &#8222;Baader-Meinhof Komplex&#8220;, der als bester ausländischer Film nominiert ist. Vor einigen Monaten schrieb die 47-Jährige eine Email an Tomas Maier, Chefdesigner von Bottega Veneta. Sie fragte an, ob er ihr ein Kleid für die Oscar-Zeremonie schneidern würde. Maier, gebürtiger Pforzheimer mit Wohnsitz in Florida und Arbeitsplatz in Mailand, googelte ihren Namen. Ihm gefiel, was er sah, weil Frau Gedeck groß ist (da fällt ein langes Kleid besonders gut) und vor allem ein Charakter und machte sich ans Werk, ohne die Schauspielerin vorher persönlich getroffen zu haben.
&#8222;Nach zwanzig Jahren im Geschäft kann ich mir durchaus ein Bild machen&#8220;, sagt Maier. Er schickte der Schauspielerin Stoffproben und Zeichnungen. Das Ergebnis ist ein elegantes, raffiniertes Bustierkleid, wie gewünscht in Schwarz, und auch Gedecks Schuhe, die Abendtasche und der Schmuck kommen von Bottega Veneta. Einzig die Diamanten muss Martina Gedeck nach dem Oscar-Abend zurückgeben, den Rest hat Maier ihr geschenkt. Weil er nicht mag, &#8222;wenn jemand in geliehenen Sachen herumrennt&#8220;. Maier ist im Modegeschäft eben in vieler Hinsicht eine Ausnahmeerscheinung._*"* Credit: Die Welt

Roughley, translated: The German Actress Martina Gedeck, who's film "Baader/Meinhof Komplex" is nominated in the categorie Best Foreign Film, sent an email to Thomas Maier and asked him if he is interested in creating her a dress for the evening. Thomas Maier then googled her and liked what he saw. He sent her sketches and fabric samples and the result is an elegant strapless long dress made out of crepe de chine in black (as requested by Gedeck), furthermore he provided the actress with matching shoes, a knot made out of rayskin and jewelry. The actress just had to return the jewelry at the end of the evening, Thomas gave her the other pieces of the outfit as a present, because he doesn't like people running around in borrowed things. 

But then I had to find a picture where Martina and her dress were shown, and at first the best I could come up with was this:





Credit: FilmMagic

But then finally, bunte.de put me out of my misery:





Credit: Bunte.de

Unfortunately no close-up of the Knot - perhaps a pic with a different angle or a close-up will surface later.


----------



## jula

The upside of the search for the "Martina Academy Awards" picture - you stumble over a lot of other things....

Thandie Newton April 17, 2008 - Nero Origami Knot Fall/Winter 2007/08


----------



## jula

Zhang Ziyi - Some Promotion for "The First Emperor" @ the MET 11/2007 - Dress Spring 2006





Credit:blog.metoperafamily.org





Credit: blog.metoperafamily.org





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Alice Eve featured as one of "The Vanities Girls" in Vanity Fair 10/2007 - Dress Fall 2007






Credit: Vanity Fair





Credit: Style.com


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn in NYC 02/2007 - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Knot Spring 2007





Credit: jakandjil.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Isla Fisher in California Style Magazine 03/2009 - Dress Spring 2009





Credit: img.xcitefun.net





Credit: img.xcitefun.net





Credit: style.com


----------



## doloresmia

Jula - you are a goddess! i cannot believe you can find all these fabulous images! i love this look! i wish wearing a simple shapeless sheath didn't make me look, well simple and shapeless!


----------



## jula

Jay-Z performing at the Grammy Awards 02/2009 - Leather Jacket Fall 2008





Credit: sistyle-blog.ch





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Heidi Montag with a Bottega Veneta Key Chain (Tourquois or Teal?)





Credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## jula

Anne Curtis (Filipino-Australian Actress) on the cover of MEGA Magazine 08/2008 - Dress Fall 2008





Credit: j.bdbphotos.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Debra Messing attending a Book Launch at Beso in LA 2/26/2009 - Dress, Shoes, Alveara Knot Spring 2009


----------



## jula

The Kapoors:

Karishma Kapoor, Kareena Kapoor and Riddhima Kapoor with a Veneta





Credit: highheelconfidential.com





Credit: highheelconfidental.com





Credit: 3.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Amber Rose (Kanye West's girlfriend) sporting Heels from Spring 2009 (March 2, 2009)





Credit: justjared.com





Credit: justjared.com





Credit: justjared.com





Credit: vogue.uk


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore @ "Trust the Man" Premiere in NYC August 2007 -  Shoes, Clutch Fall 2006 (could have sworn that the dress is also by Bottega, but I can't find a pic)





Credit: Fasionspot.com





Credit: Fashionspot.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore - Nero Silk Knot

Cinema Society - September 2008




Credit: zimbio

A Diamond Is Forever - February 2009




Credit: julianne-moore.us





Credit: julianne-moore.us


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick @ Frost/Nixon Premiere November 2008 in NYC - Dress Fall 2008





Credit: redcarpet-fashionawards.com


----------



## jula

Kim Raver @ Cesare Paciotti in NYC October 2008 (looks like she borrowed the dress from her show's wardrobe....)





Credit: recarpet-fasionawards.com


----------



## couturequeen

jula said:


> I  Rachel Zoe for choosing Bottega dresses and accessoires for Debra quite frequently!



Debra dropped Rachel, actually! We'll see what happens.


Here's Allison Janney with her Veneta.


----------



## jula

Eva Amurri (Susan Sarandon's daughter)@ Condé Nast Traveler Party April 2008 - Jeweled Phyton Knot 2005






Credit: redcarpetfashionawards.blogspot.com





Credit: vettrinet.com





Credit: vettrinet.com





Credit: Bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

The gorgeous Margherita Missoni

Capriani Wall Street Concert Series, April 2005 - Gold Bottega Baby Bag





_Credit: fasionspot.com
_
Whitney Museum Party, May 2005 - Gold Bottega Baby Bag





_Credit: Jamd.com
_




_Credit: Jamd.com_


----------



## jula

I think you count as a star if you get your picture taken by Scott! 
A stylish madame in Paris snapped by the Sartorialist during Fashion Week, March 2008 - New Seamless Zip Tote Fall Fall 2008





Credit: thesartorialist.blogspot.com





Credit: 3.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

This is an old picture, but I found a better close-up of the clutch. Thanks to *lvstratus* who posted the picture in this thread.

Cynthia Nixon @ SATC Premier in NYC, May 2008 - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot Spring 2008 





Credit: redcarpet-fashionawards.blogspot.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni @ AmFAR Cinema against Aids Benefit May 2008 in Rome - Baby Bag





Credit: img155.imageavenue.com

with Tatiana Santo Domingo




Credit: jamd.com





Credit: contactmusic.com


----------



## jula

Anna Della Russo @ BV Show in Milan 3/2009 - her neighbor is carrying a Spring 2009 bag





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl @ Knocked Up Premiere May 2007 - Dress, Belt Fall 2007
(different pic has already been posted by *Eugin*, but just the Satin Knot was identified)





Credit:justjared.com





Credit: justjared.buzznet.com





Credit: style.com (this is the best I can come up with since the dress wasn't shown on the runway without the coat)


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni on her way to the Givenchy Show 07/2008 - Gold Baby Bag





Credit: posh24.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni @ AmFAR Cinema Against Aids in Rome 10/2008 - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Rachel McAdams featured in TMagazine by The New York Times - Dress Fall 2008





Credit: redcarpet-fashionawards.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Next to Bergdorf Goodman's Jim Gold and Linda Fargo at the Lanvin Show in March/2009: a woman with the Cervo Illusion Metallic Hobo from Spring 2008





Credit: style.com





Credit: pursepage.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni @ the Missoni Surprise Party for Angela Missoni - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: jamd.com





Credit:jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

kroquet said:


> Love the Missoni pics.   She is adorable!  Thanks for posting!



Good! There are a few more to come....

Margherita Missoni @ the Fiat 500 Diesel Launch Party 09/2008 - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni @ The Garden of Eden Premiere at the Rome Film Festival 10/2008 - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: zimbio.com


Margherita Missoni @ Givenchy Show (Paris Fashion Week) March 2009 - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: ??





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni @ Missoni Show (Milan Fashion Week) 02/2009 - Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: instyle.co.uk





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## Roe

jula said:


> Julianne Moore @ "Trust the Man" Premiere in NYC August 2007 -  Shoes, Clutch Fall 2006 (could have sworn that the dress is also by Bottega, but I can't find a pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Fasionspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Fashionspot.com




the dress is Bottega


----------



## jula

Heidi Montag @ Star Magazine's 1st Annual Young Hollywood Issue (March 11, 2009) - Silk Knot Spring 2008





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit. zimbio.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari @ "Due Partite" Photocall in Rome on March 2, 2009 - Dress Spring 2008





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: net-a-porter.com (dress wasn't shown on the runway)


----------



## couturequeen

Love Salma's new ball!


----------



## lightblue84

more Salma


----------



## castorny

Lookin HOT!



couturequeen said:


> Love Salma's new ball!


----------



## jula

Blake Lively filming a scene for _Gossip Girl_ in NYC on March 19, 2009- Sovrapposizioni Rame Clutch S2009





Credit: popsugar.com





Credit: popsugar.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Lovely Margherita (Missoni Cocktail Party - March 19, 2009) - again with her favorite clutch





Credit: nscfashionnetwork.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Repost since the pic won't show. Thank you *bykimber*!

SJP on the set of her new movie




Credit: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## jula

Model Jeisa Chiminazzo @ The premiere of Valentino: The Last Emperor (March 2009)





Credit: style.com





Credit: entertainment.msn.com


----------



## doloresmia

Nabbed this picture from Iffah's post on the Asians and their Birkins thread on the H forum. I think the gentleman is wearing a BV messenger. I saw a beautiful tall blond woman with one slung over her shoulder at SCP on Saturday. Hers was grey. Looked amazing!


----------



## stripedmonkey

Alessandra Ambrosio






Credit: http://photo.wenn.com/


----------



## jula

LOVE Alessandra!! 

Salma Hayek - Premiere of Vicky Cristina Barcelona





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com

Opening of Palazzo Grassi




Credit: jamd.com


----------



## jula

David Gan and his collection of Cabats and Birkins





Credit: Asians and their Birkins thread


----------



## jula

Sarah Jessica Parker filming _Did you Hear About The Morgans_ in NYC





Credit: justjared.com


----------



## alisonanna

Reese and a campana


----------



## lightblue84

spanish actress Nuria Gonzalez


----------



## lightblue84

REESE WHITHERSPOON


----------



## amnA-

Shilpa Shetty - BV Knot.


----------



## jula

Reese and her Campana

03/18/2009




Credit: justjared.com

04/13/2009




Credit: popsugar.com


----------



## jula

Blake Lively on the set of Gossip Girl on March 16, 2009 - Gros Grain Rame Bag 





Credit: coolspotters.com





Credit: gossipgirls.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Portia de Rossi at the 23rd Genesis Awards 03/28/2009 - Dress Pre-Fall 2009





Credit: teamsugar.com





Credit: yahoo.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Bergdorf Goodman Toasts Bottega Veneta - Bergdorf Goodman Celebrates Its "World of Bottega Veneta" Installation 04/2009


Todd Eberle with Robin Osler and Cordula Reyer, both in Bottega Veneta Spring 2009





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com

Julianne Moore, in Bottega Veneta - Dress fall 2009





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Bergdorf Goodman Toasts Bottega Veneta - Bergdorf Goodman Celebrates Its "World of Bottega Veneta" Installation 04/2009

Chanel Iman, in a Bottega Veneta dress and shoes, with Arlenis Sosa, in a Bottega Veneta dress, shoes, and bag (the same she modelles on the runway) - all Spring 2009





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com

Arlenis Sosa and Serena Boardman





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Bergdorf Goodman Toasts Bottega Veneta - Bergdorf Goodman Celebrates Its "World of Bottega Veneta" Installation 04/2009

Julianne Moore, Mamie Gummer (Fall 2009), and Rosario Dawson (Spring 2009), all in Bottega Veneta





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Bergdorf Goodman Toasts Bottega Veneta - Bergdorf Goodman Celebrates Its "World of Bottega Veneta" Installation 04/2009

Carey Lowell, in a Bottega Veneta dress, bag, and shoes - Pre-Fall 2009





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com

Cordula Reyer and Tomas Maier





Credit: style.com

Tinna Laakkonen with Mamie Gummer





Credit: style.com

Chanel Iman and Rosario Dawson





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

kroquet said:


> ^^ Agreed!  Love Rosario's bag.  Stunning and the dress looks wonderful on her.





Kassandra. said:


> Those pics are great. Yes, Rosario looks really good. I especially like the copper rame clutch she is carrying.
> 
> *Jula, *Vielen Dank! Du bist die Beste!



Danke schön! You're too cute!  That's the kinda stuff I'm doing instead of learning for my state exams like I'm supposed to... 

I think Rosario's Bottega dress count is up to four now:

Attending the 10th Anniversary Scenarios USA Awards And Gala on April 14, 2009 - Dress Pre-Fall 2009





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: monstersandcritics.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

A lovely lady with a New Bond Bag snapped by Kamel during NY Fashion Week 2009





Credit: styleandthecity.com





Credit: styleandthecity.com


----------



## jula

An editor stomping thourgh les tuileries during Paris Fasion Week (with an Accordion Bag) snapped in a beautiful frame by Tommy Ton





Credit: jakandjil.com/blog


----------



## jula

John Legend - Jacket Fall 2008





Credit: phillystylemag.com





Credit: men.style.com


----------



## kroquet

Oooh, great pic of John Legend!!  Jacket looks much better on him, than the model.


----------



## jula

kroquet said:


> Oooh, great pic of John Legend!!  Jacket looks much better on him, than the model.



Yeah, somehow the dresses often look better on real" people than on the models, there are, of course, a few exceptions like Arlenis and Chanel.


A few more pictures from the Bergdorf/Bottega Veneta event

Carey Lowell, Thomas Maier and Chanel Iman






Credit: magazin-z.ch

Chanel Iman, Harry Benson, Carey Lowell, Adam Glassman und Arlenis Sosa





Credit: magazin-z.ch

Rosario Dawson, André Leon Talley und Amy Fine Collins.





Credit: magazin-z.ch

Ben Walker, Mamie Gummer und Julianne Moore





Credit: magazin-z.ch

Julianne Moore and Thomas Maier





Credit: magazin-z.ch


----------



## jula

doreenjoy said:


> She shows that dress better than the model in the catalog, IMO.
> 
> ^^ Does anyone know what bag Carey Lowell is carrying?



It's a Pre-Fall clutch, I don't think it's up on the bottega site yet; here is the pic from the runway:





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

More pictures from the event

Arlenis Sosa




Credit: wwd.com

Chanel Iman




Credit: wwd.com

Mamie Gummer




Credit: wwd.com

Julianne Moore




Credit: teamsugar

Rosario Dawson




Credit: redcarpetcolors.blogspot.com

Rosario and Chanel




Credit: wwd.com


----------



## doreenjoy

jula said:


> It's a Pre-Fall clutch, I don't think it's up on the bottega site yet; here is the pic from the runway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: style.com


 

Just an FYI, I saw a printout of some of the new styles today, and this pattern is called "Argyle". I love how it mimics the intrecciato.


----------



## jula

Jay-Z at the "Obsessed"-Screening in NYC 4/24/2009, again with his Leather Jacket from Fall 2008





style.com


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan (Shahrukh Khan's wife) - Ferro Antique Silver Intrecciato Lizard Knot Fall 2007





Credit: pinkvilla.com


----------



## jula

Preity Zinta arrives at the 5th Dubai International Film Festival December 11, 2008 - Knot Resort 2006





Credit: theinsider.com





Credit: pinkvilla.com


----------



## jula

Shilpa Shetty 4/08/2009 - Satin Knot 





Credit: chicbollywood.com


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan again with her Lizard Knot





Credit: highheelconfidential.com





Credit: bollywoodNews.blogsome.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com


----------



## jula

Arpita Khan and a Lotus Satin Knot from Spring 2008





Credit: wordpress.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com


----------



## jula

Neelam Kothari - Fan Clutch





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Christiane Paul at the "Deutscher Filmpreis" -Party 4/24/2009 - Nero Silk Knot





Credit: bunte.de/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Surily Goel - Stretch Knot Cobalt Cruise 2009





Credit: highheelconfidential.com

Ceres Store Launch 04/15/2009





Credit: bharatstudent.com


----------



## jula

Haseena Jethmalani 04/15/2009 - Ash Silk Knot Fall 2008





Credit: mahiram.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan - Nero Origami Knot Fall 2007






Credit: wordpress.com / bottegaveneta.com / theinsider.com


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan and Nandita Mathani





Credit: bottegaveneta.com / santabanta.com


----------



## noddanard

My Magnolia : )


----------



## jula

Christy Turlington @ 36th Film Society Of Lincoln Center's Gala Tribute Honoring Tom Hanks 04/27/2009 - Fall 2009 Dress





Credit: zimbio.com / style.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Anis @ 54th Idea FilmFare Awards 2008 - Antique Silver Knot Spring 2007





Credit: bharatstudent.com bottegaveneta.com





Credit: fropki.com


----------



## jula

Sonam Kapoor @FilmFare Awards 03/2009 - Nero Stretch Knot





Credit: bollywoodfashionpolice.com / ranbikapoor.nrt





Credit: timescontent.com


----------



## jula

Preity Zinta 03/31/2009 - Orange Silk Knot Spring 2009





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Natasha Poonawala - Nero Faille Stretch Knot Fall 2008





Credit: highheelconfidential.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Surily Goel - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Fume Knot Spring 2007





Credit: highheelconfidential.com bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Jaya Bachchan - Frame Bag





Credit: filmcafé.com


----------



## jula

Tanaaz Doshi - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot Spring 2008





Credit: bottegaveneta.com / highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan - Nero Origami Knot Fall 2007





Credit: highheelconfidential.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Madhoo Samsaara - Pleated Veneta





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Sonali Bendre - New Ball


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan attending Fasion Week 03/29/2009 - Black Raffia Koi Knot Resort 2004





Credit: santabanta.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan in February 2009 






Credit: missmalini.wordpress.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan attending Vikram Chatwal's Bash 03/30/2009 - Vintage Knot





Credit: IndiCine.com bharatstudent.com


----------



## jula

Shaheen Abbas attending Araaish 02/25/2009 - Vintage Knot





Credit: mahiram.com


----------



## jula

Surily Goel - Antique Brass Nappa Knot Resort 2006





Credit: indiaglitz.com / bottegaveneta.com / radiosargam.com


----------



## doreenjoy

jula said:


> Anu Dewan in February 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: missmalini.wordpress.com / bottegaveneta.com


 
They have one of these stunning antique silver knots in the San Francisco BV boutique. Can I enable anyone? Please? I'd love to know it went to a good home.


----------



## jula

Queen Rania of Jordan during her visit to Portugal 03/2009 - Dress and Belt Spring 2009





Credit: theroyalforums.com





Credit: theroyalforums.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nandita Mathani - Nero Satin Knot





Credit: santabanta.com


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway - Ebano Cabat 





Credit: theroyalforums.com





Credit: theroyalforums.com


----------



## jula

Jo Wood 02/17/2009 - Nero New Baby





Credit: sky.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Queen Rania of Jordan (state visit to Portugal 03/2009) - Jacket Fall 2008





Credit: presidencia.pt





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Vidya Malvade





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Carina Lau and Pansy Ho - Turquoise Silk Knot - Multistone Knot Fall 2008





Credit: merlioncafetalks.blogspot.com

Long Stretch Knot - Cromo Bejeweled Knot Fall 2004





Credit: univs.cn





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## doloresmia

she is amazing looking!


----------



## Bichon Lover

jula said:


> Vidya Malvade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: highheelconfidential.com





I've never seen that style before.......I likey a lottey


----------



## jula

Gayatri Joshi - New Ball Bag





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Carolyn Murphy in US Vogue 01/2009 - head to toe Spring 2009






Credit: vogue





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Rachel Weisz attends the "Brothers Bloom" Screening in NYC on May 7, 2009 - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot Spring 2008





credit: nowatermark.net





credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden (New Year Reception: January 23, 2009) - Nero Silk Knot Spring 2008





Credit: myroyalfiles.wordpress.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden (Gala Dinner: January 15, 2009) - (Antilope or Nut) Silk Knot Spring 2008





Credit: prismanews.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik and Crown Princess Mary of Denmark (May 2009) - Nero Campana





Credit: myroyal.files. wordpress.com


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick @ CNN Heroes on December 6, 2007 - Limo Antique Silver Intrecciato Cocco Lave Knot Spring 2007 





Credit: jamd.com

On the table....




Credit: jamd.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Neelam Kothari again with her Sunset Clutch in Noce at the L'Oreal Paris Branch (May 10, 2009)





Credit: indiatimes.com/ bharatstudent.com


----------



## jula

Shu Qi attends the Jury Presentation Photocall at the Palais des Festivals during the 62nd International Cannes Film Festival on May 13, 2009 in Cannes, France - Dress, Jewelry, Shoes Spring 2009





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: highheelconfidential.com/ style.com





Credit: zimbio.com/ style.com





Credit: zimbio.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## couturequeen




----------



## doreenjoy

couturequeen said:


>


 

The clutch, the python clutch, OMG OMG. 

OK, I'm awake again. Love this clutch. The python is so soft and it's a nice big clutch.


----------



## jula

Oldish Picture 

Liz Goldwyn - Cassata Intrecciato Camoscio Cashmere Knot Spring 2004


----------



## jula

Ashley Olsen - Nero Imbottito Bag (Cushion Bag) 

Going to a fitness studio (March 23, 2009)




Credit: mary-kateandashleyimages.com





Credit: mary-kateandashleyimages.com

Arriving at LAX (April 26, 2009)




Credit: popsugar.com





Credit: mary-kateandashleyimages.com





Credit: barneys.com


----------



## jula

NY - Art of Elysium (May 2, 2009)




Credit: mkashley.com

8th Annual Harry Josh's Spring Fling Bash (May 8, 2009)




Credit: mkashley.com

Going through LAX (May 16, 2009)




Credit: mary-kateandashleyimages.com





Credit: mary-kateandashleyimages.com


----------



## jula

Shu Qi attending the _Art You Up For The Planet_ Photocall in Cannes (May 19, 2009) - Bottega Dress and Jewelry Spring 2009





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Kelly Ripa during a taping of _Live with Regis and Kelly_ from Miami (May 9, 2009) - Heels Spring 2009





Credit: socialitelife.celebuzz.com





Credit: socialitelife.celebuzz.com





credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden attending the World Childhood Foundation 10th Aniversary Concert in Göteburg (May 18, 2009) - Satin Silk Knot





Credit: svenskdam.sv





Credit: alvp.com / bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden at the Norwegian Museum of Cultural History (February 24, 2007) - Ball Bag (Cement/Limo?)






Credit: madeleine-sweden.com

with Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway





Credit: madeleine-sweden.com

Visit to Estonia (March 7, 2007)





Credit: madeleine-sweden.com





Credit: madeleine-sweden.com

I love the color of the bag!!!


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni atBulgari's 125th Anivversary in Rome (May 20, 2009) - Pitone Envelope Clutch





Credit: style.com





Credit: rdujour.com





Credit: botegaveneta.com


----------



## viba424




----------



## Mary_Swe

Thank´s for reposting this pic.

I love this pic! Everything is p-e-r-f-e-c-t! The colors, the items... Everything is just flawless...


----------



## doreenjoy

doloresmia said:


> and I cannot wait to see YOURS!.... and before anyone gets any salacious thoughts, by HIS I mean....


 

LOL. I want to go to the LA BV meetup just to see this beauty in the hands of *uclaboi*!


----------



## jula

Cartier Jewelry VIP Party for its 15th anniversary at Taipei 101 on May 26, 2009 in Taipei, Taiwan

Taiwan singer Kenji Wu and actress Alice Ke - Dress Spring 2009, Quarzo Chiaro Antique Silver intrecciato Lizard Knot 




Credit: gettyimages.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com

Taiwan Actress Ada Pam - Satin Knot




Credit: gettyimages.com


----------



## jula

For *doloresmia* 

Maria Kerner in Milan - Pitone Envelope Clutch, Dress Fall 2008










Credit: bottegaveneta.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Different angle: Maria





Credit: journalmetro.com


----------



## Mid-

*I need that woven bracelet! Is it BV too?*


----------



## jula

kroquet said:


> ^^Who is this girl?   Very chic!!!   I love that bracelet, as well.



She is a regular on Scott Schuman's Blog. Here's an interview he did with her: 

*Maria Kerner*

*Job?*
Accessories Buyer

*Describe your personal style?*
My personal style is all about femininity, elegance, and tenderness while still being very professional.

*I build my daily look around?*
My feelings; it really depends on my own perception of myself before I get dressed in the morning.

*Personal style quirk?*
Monochromatic outfits. You can wear one color range, but find beautiful combinations of the same tone. Colors are like a mirror for me, they correspond exactly to my inside feelings. Beige and pastel colors give me an incredible feeling of soft, light emotions. I had a violet period as well, that gave me a feeling of something mysterious - I would mix it with grey to make it more wearable. Any more than three colors and the outfit is just not me.

*Style icon?*
Sophia Loren

*Favorite brands?*
Bottega Veneta, Lanvin, YSL, Giambattista Valli

*Favorite designers?*
Cristobal Balenciaga, old Dior

*I feel best wearing?*
Silk dresses, fur and diamonds.

*Never caught wearing?*
The color red. I try to never say never, but I really don't wear red. I don't have a single piece in my wardrobe in red, well maybe just the soles of my Louboutins (but even that sometimes bothers me).  The color is just too strong for me, it's a quite obvious and provocative color and I just prefer to dress in a more discrete and delicate way. But, on the other hand red is one of my favorite lipstick colors, I always have fun wearing it!

*Flats or heels?*
Heels after Flats, and flats after heels. I can't leave without both. There is a time for each.

*Your next "must have" purchase?*
An emerald ring

*Most stylish city?*
Venice, because it has its own, very particular, style. It gives unbelievable and unforgettable emotions: that is the combinations of colors, architecture and even smells. For me style is something that should be unique, and Venice is definitely one of the most unique places in the world. It captures my thoughts, and changes them to go along with the rhythm of the town. 

*When I was high school I wore?*
Everything in black.

*Sports?*
Yoga. I really love to do yoga very early in the morning, when everyone is sleeping - particularly the fashion world. So I have to get up when it is still dark. The atmosphere is so beautiful, it's quiet and intimate, it's the best time to be only with yourself. 

*Favorite cocktail?*
I mix fresh juices; apple, beetroot, carrot and banana or just green apple and celery.
*...No alcohol?*
No. Some people get crazy about alcohol, but I'm crazy about fruit! Fresh squeezed juice is all I need to be happy and healthy - and I'm able to drink more than a really good professional alcoholic drinker could! 

*Favorite vacation spot?*
The islands near Thailand, it is gorgeous there! For me they have a great combination of the beauty of nature, spas, fruits, yoga and as much isolation as you want. 

*Currently reading?*
Romain Gary&#8217;s The Life Before Us

*Favorite movies?*
&#8220;8 1/2,&#8221; &#8220;Bonnie and Clyde&#8221; and &#8220;La Dolce Vita&#8221;

*Favorite fashion magazine?*
Distill. It showcases the best content of many great fashion and style magazines. Most of the time I agree with the selection. I also appreciate how it is presented in a clear and sophisticated way. 

*Favorite place to search for inspiration?*
Le Marche aux Puces. All of the old objects there with such long lives behind them are very intriguing for me. I am a buyer, so I am always looking for something different and I love the combination of old and modern. 

*I spend my weekends? *
Dreaming...

Credit: thesartorialist.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Mid- said:


> *I need that woven bracelet! Is it BV too?*



Yup! I think it is this one: 






-> They are floating around the BV Outlets.... I spotted it in a pic *annelovepuggy* posted from Woodbury:



annelovepuggy said:


>


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson and her Cabat are still going strong (May 30, 2009)





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes - Heels Cruise 2009





Credit: coolspotters.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

kroquet said:


> Love that Cabat!



Me too. You can say of Pam what you want, but you can't really find a fault in her choice of handbags; she really has a few gorgeous bags in her closet....

Speaking of which: 

M.A.C Chinese New Year Party 2006 - Vecchio Oro Inrecciato Embroidered Knot Spring 2005





Credit: cdn.com/bottegaveneta.com





Credit: jamd.com

Some CTV event




Credit: prosieben.de


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson - Karung Fan Clutch 

Album toast to Kanye West 




Credit: jamd.com

Leaving a party




Credit: coolspotters.com





Credit: purseblog.com


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson - Byron & Tracey Party in Beverly Hills (May 29, 2009) 






Credit: Zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## septembersiren

P.E.T.A. = people eating tasty animals 
I used to sell fur. peta people are after the sheep people (love thosse uggs)and the chicken people now and the zoo people (deplorable to keep wild animals in cages)
chickens live in worse conditions than minks i would never eat my mink but chicken is.....sometimes yum 





kroquet said:


> YOu are right about that. I have always found it interesting though, that she carries leather bags with her association with Peta. She could send them to me!!


----------



## septembersiren

It is the flap over bag and it was on sale in ebano and bianco but alas it is sold out or went back to italy 




Bichon Lover said:


> I've never seen that style before.......I likey a lottey


----------



## septembersiren

this clutch is called argyle and hasn't hit bv stores yet 





doreenjoy said:


> Just an FYI, I saw a printout of some of the new styles today, and this pattern is called "Argyle". I love how it mimics the intrecciato.


----------



## jula

Ashley Olsen - Nero Imbottito Bag (Cushion Bag)


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio w/boyfriend Jaime Mazur (May 26, 2009) - again w/her Maxi Royale Blonde and Jamie with a Envelope Briefcase in Nero





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: bagaholicboy.blogspot.com/couturelab.com


----------



## jula

Once again Pam and her Old Petra Cabat - Grocery Shopping (June 1, 2009)





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## jula

Bread&Butter in Barcelona


----------



## jula

Preity Zinta - Antique Brass Nappa Knot Resort 2006

Meeting with the Prime Minister of New Zealand (March 5, 2009) - same outfit as in Dubai





At Lakmé Fashion Week




Credit: mahiram.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner - Karung Clutch and I'm guessing that her second bag is also BV (perhaps the dress too?)





Credit: 





Credit: net-a-porter.com

I always thought Maria wasn't able to take a bad pic, but I don't like her look in that particular shoot.


----------



## jula

Kangana Ranaut at UTVplay.com Launch (June 3, 2009) - Sloane in Curry





Credit: highheelconfidential.com





Credit: frontrowtadka.com


----------



## uclaboi

Maria Kerner (pic from the fashionist)

butterfly tote, intrecciato shoes, dress from SS


----------



## jula

Spot the Pitone Envelope Clutch w/Margherita Missoni (June 5, 2009) in Venice





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Kelly Ripa during a taping of "Live with Regis and Kelly" in Miami (different dress - same BV heels)





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni attending the Cartier Caresse d'Orchidées party (September 2005) - Gold Baby Bag






Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana at &#8220;Star Trek&#8221; Press Conference And Photo Call, Mexico (june 3, 2009) - Dress Fall 2009





Credit: redcarpetfashionawards.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com


Perfection!!  She looks way better than the model....


----------



## IFFAH

the clutch.

From Indonesia, Mesty Ariotedjo w/her mum


----------



## jula

Angie Harmon at the 8th Annual Chrysalis Butterfly Ball (June 6, 2009) - Pepe Enameled Antique Sterling Silver Knot Fall-Winter 2007/2007





Credit: thefasionspot.com





Credit: thefasionspot.com





Credit: thefashionspot.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Mid- said:


> I wonder if she chose the knot for the dress or the dress for the knot....



lol - the knot seems to be a staple in her wardrobe....


Gala for the Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation in Los Angeles June 6, 2007





Credit: fashionspot.com





Credit: fashionspot.com


Vanity Fair Party July 23, 2008





Credit: fashionspot.com





Credit: fashionspot.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni at L'Uomo Vogue' Art Issue Opening party June 6, 2009 - Pitone Clutch and wearing an uhm "interesting" top/dress (?)





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## IFFAH

doloresmia said:


> iffah - nice to see you here! that is a gorgeous mother and daughter team. wow!


 
Thank you, *doloresmia.*

Angie's gown is beautiful and her knot too.  *jula.*


----------



## zuzu maxx

jula said:


> Queen Rania of Jordan (state visit to Portugal 03/2009) - Jacket Fall 2008
> 
> 
> Credit: presidencia.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: style.com


 
What is this clutch?


----------



## jula

zuzu maxx said:


> What is this clutch?



It is the ASH WAXED PYTHON BAG 199981/VEFE5 $ 3450 from Fall 2008





Credit: bagcraze





Credit: bagcraze


----------



## jula

Due to the lack of newer pics, a few older ones I found: 

Rosario Dawson - Girls Club Lower Eastside Willow Awards on October 10, 2006 - Dress, Shoes and Nero Couture Knot Fall 2006





Credit: exposay.com





Credit: exposay.com





Credit: celebrific.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com/bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson at Saks Fifth Avenue & Instyle Host Key To The Cure Benefit October 11, 2006 - BV Heels and Netallic Coassiale Knot Fall 2006





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

uclaboi said:


> ^He is also wearing BV.  The antique belt and the tartan jacket are from FW 06/07.



Thank you *uclaboi* for pointing that out!

So, Jason Lewis in head to toe Fall 2006 (minus the hat )





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn on various occasions in 2007 with her Settantadue Karung Clutch (coincidently a similiar one has just popped up on ebay, which I think is even more beautiful than Liz's -> thanks to doloresmia for posting that beauty)





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: fashionphile on ebay


----------



## alisonanna




----------



## jula

Katie Holmes leaving the CBS studios (June 16, 2009)





Credit: popsugar.com

And in its full glory





Credit: purseblog.com


----------



## IFFAH

Didn't know *Katie* has grown her hair. She looks better now with her current hairstyle.

*Zoe Tay*, SG Top Actress _(known to be a fan of Hermes and BV)_


----------



## jula

Another pic of Katie and her Cabat (btw how many dresses does Suri need?!)





Creidt: x17online.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner snapped during NYC Fashion Week with my favorite clutch 




Credit: citizencouture.com





Credit: net-a-porter.com


----------



## jula

And another one: Maria Kerner attending the Roland Mouret Show (Paris Fashion Week) - Pantsuit, Pitone Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: maydele.blogspot.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## C_24

^First time that I really don't like her outfit. I think the vest has to go with cropped or at least slim pants and not flared ones. And also, what's with the blue blouse? The jacket does look better on Chanel Iman.


----------



## jula

And yet another one 

Maria Kerner snapped in the Tuileries during Fashion Week - Dress, Shoes Spring 2009, Clutch Fall 2008 and a BV bracelet





Credit: maydele.blogspot.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com

HATE the tights!!!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

^ Maria is wearing *Jahpson*'s shoes!!


----------



## doloresmia

C_24 said:


> ^First time that I really don't like her outfit. I think the vest has to go with cropped or at least slim pants and not flared ones. And also, what's with the blue blouse? The jacket does look better on Chanel Iman.


 
i agree with you. Maria is so pretty and slender, and even on her, the BV vest looks too tight.


----------



## jula

C_24 said:


> ^First time that I really don't like her outfit. I think the vest has to go with cropped or at least slim pants and not flared ones. And also, what's with the blue blouse? The jacket does look better on Chanel Iman.



Actually, I rather like the fact that Maria did forego the runway version and picked a different pair of pants. She made the look her own. And I rather like to see a woman who fills out her jacket, even if it fits fairly snug, than to see it that loose like on Chanel; totally ruins the look for me. My only issue would be her choice of shirt, but at least it complements her eyes and makes them pop.


----------



## jula

Brad Goreski (Rachel Zoe's assistant) on May 11, 2009 in NYC - Jeans Fall 2008





Credit: streetpeeper.com





Credit: men.style.com


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum (May 27, 2007) - Nero Veneta





Credit: celebutopia.com





Credit: celebutopia.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Cédric Charbit (longtime vice president of the buying office and general merchandise manager of women's fashion for Printemps, now the general merchandise manager for womens wear at Harrods) is a regular at the Sartorialist - with a beautiful portfolio and a laptop case (S2008)

September 22, 2008 at Burberry




Credit: men.style.com

DKNY (February 2007)




Credit: style.com/blogs/sartorialist

September 10, 2007 in NYC




Credit: men.style.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## C_24

^He has such amazing personal style. I think the laptop bag is on my wishlist now!


----------



## loveaddict

omg i love that charbit guy....his style is my dream man's style!


----------



## IFFAH

her moire karung clutch. 



jula said:


> Maria Kerner snapped during NYC Fashion Week with my favorite clutch


----------



## jula

Yasmin Le Bon attending the relaunch of Neville's Hair and Beauty Salon in London (June 22, 2009) - Dress Spring 2007






Credit: gettyimages.com





Credit: gettyimages.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Yasmin Le Bon attending the Lancome Color Desig Awards 2006 in London - Dress Fall 2006, Noce Fumé Intrecciato Soft Crocodile Knot Spring 2006





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Yasmin Le Bon at the Royal Academy Summer Exhibition 2007 - Dress, Shoes Spring 2007, Noce Fumé Intrecciato Soft Crocodile Knot Spring 2006





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: jamd.com





Credit: style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## jula

Shwelta Salve attending two events in June 2009 - Cervo Metallic Hobo





Credit: mastione.com





Credit: highheelconfidential.com





Credit: purseblog.com


----------



## IFFAH

Gigi Lai


----------



## jula

Ashley Olsen running errands





Credit: celebrity-gossip.net





Credit: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## LT bag lady

My SA told me this dress had to be custom made to accomodate her new mommy breast .   Stunning!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong singer, Faye Wong


----------



## moozieblinks

jula said:


> Kelly Ripa during a taping of "Live with Regis and Kelly" in Miami (different dress - same BV heels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: zimbio.com


Does anyone know where I can get a pair of these amazing shoes?


----------



## C_24

Coco Brandolini (that's Lapo Elkann's gf or her sister- I can never tell them apart) with Oscar de la Renta and a Gran Pitone Frame bag


----------



## jula

Queen Rania of Jordan during the state visit to London (June 22, 2009) - Dress Spring 2008















Credit: monstersandcritics.com





Credit: net-a-porter.com


----------



## jula

Fiona Swarovski - Stretch Knot





Credit: jamd.com


----------



## couturequeen

Cameron Diaz


----------



## IFFAH

Shabnam Melwani-Reis (right), SG


----------



## IFFAH

*Teresa Cheung*, Actress, Socialite, Producer


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## jula

Anuradha Mahinda


----------



## jula

Preity Zinta (in 2007)


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma snapped with a lady carrying a droolworthy croc BV (Miro's croc KP isn't too bad either  )


----------



## jula

Charlie Young in Cannes 2008 - Dress Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Just found the fold-out cover from Diane Kruger's Vogue Deutsch Cover 02/2008 (See post 667 - Dress, Earrings Spring 2008


----------



## jula

Jessica Simpson in BV heels (January 2007)


----------



## jula

Jessica Simpson in Spring 2007 heels


----------



## IFFAH

*Grace Chng* @ Cartier ION Orchard Opening Party


----------



## jula

Arpita Khan


----------



## jula

Celine Dion (oldish pic  )


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni - OTM Dinner 11/2008


----------



## jula

Julia Stegner - Vogue Deutsch 07/2009 - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Surily Goel - Butterfly Tote











Nandita Mahtani - Duette


----------



## jula

Brooke Shields in Lipstick Jungle - Bag from Fall 2007


----------



## jula

Blake Lively on the set of Gossip Girl


----------



## jula

Penelope Cruz on July 30, 2009 - Suit and Heels from Resort 2010


----------



## IFFAH

:coolpics: *jula!*  Penelope Cruz's wedges.

*Gigi Lai*


----------



## IFFAH

^I  *Gigi Lai's* BV too.

In Paris


----------



## jula

Thank you for the kind words! 

Marion Cotillard at the "Public Enemies" Press Conference on June 19, 2009 - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Rose Byrne at the "Adam" Screening in NYC on July 28, 2009 - Knot and Fine Jewelery _Torcello_ Bracelets and _Cuscino_ Ring


----------



## jula

Rachel Nichols in NYC (GI Joe)


----------



## doloresmia

Originally posted by birkin101 on the socialites and their hermes thread.

LOVE the shoes


----------



## jula

HRH Princess Madeleine of Sweden in Saint Tropez


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner outside the Givenchy Couture Show - Count the BV Accs


----------



## jula

Rachel Nicholls at the airport, again sporting huge sunnies


----------



## IFFAH

bags4fun said:


> So who is she?


 
She's a Russian socialite; well-loved by many at H Forum.


----------



## jula

Linda Evangelista at the Costume Institute Gala in May 2005 (better pics) - Dress, Knot Fall 2005


----------



## jula

Jason Bateman and his wife


----------



## jula

Tracee Ellis Ross and Rachel Zoe at the Bottega Veneta Benefit For P.S.Arts And Moca's Apprentice Program in October 2003 - vintage BV


----------



## jula

Streetpeeper NYC on July 29, 2009 - Cabat and sunglasses


----------



## jula

Lynn Collins at the Bottega Veneta Flagship store opening on September 14, 2004 in NYC - Pants, Top and Shoes Fall 2004





















Mary-Louise picked the more photo-friendly outfit from the collection...


----------



## jula

Amber LeBon at the Cartier Polo Match 07/2009 - Heels Spring 2007


----------



## IFFAH

*Lyn Collins* soft colour palette combinations.

From: www.olsensanonymous.blogspot.com

Ashley Olsen


----------



## jula

Sophiya Chaudhary attends the launch of _Daddy Cool_ on August 10, 2009


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## couturequeen

Oprah Winfrey with a Cabat - looks like ottone.


----------



## jula

Michelle Trachtenberg on the Gossip Girl set - karung gorgiera stretch knot


----------



## frannita

Sorry if this has been posted. Syria's First Lady, Asma Al-Assad. How classy is she!

It's the year of the chic First Ladies apparently.


----------



## kroquet

^^Wow, she is stunning.   Love the entire look.  Very chic.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis (August 15, 2009) - New Bond Bag


----------



## jula

Gina Gershon with John Stamos (August 17, 2009) - Shoes Spring 2009


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon (August 18, 2009)


----------



## Mid-

*ssc*, can you see them now?


----------



## spendalot

sorry! but I can't see the pics either.


----------



## jula

Sienna Miller attending _ The September Issue_ screnning in NYC on August 19, 2009 - Oxidized Silver Moire Knot Fall 2008


----------



## jula

ssc0619 said:


> *Jula*, I see the pictures this time!  Sienna with Anna Wintour!
> 
> 
> Oh well, I bet I'll be able to see the Reece pictures with my Iphone!
> 
> Thanks again for all the beautiful pictures you post!!



Glad it worked this time, but rather odd that it did not work the other time around..


Randha Mitchell attending the InStyle's Summer Soiree on August 20, 2009 - Dawn Intrecciato Silk Knot


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner


----------



## jula

Vogue's Stephanie LaCava and Jessica Sailer attending _The September Issue_ screening in NYC on August 19, 2009 - well worn Iron bag






 Stephanie's heels!


----------



## jula

Mary-Louise Parker carrying an old-school Veneta


----------



## jula

Rachel Nichols


----------



## jula

From Jack&Jill from Fashion Week - Beautiful Lanvin Dress and BV Half Moon Clutch


----------



## jula

Jamie Lynn Siegler and Turtle


----------



## boxermom

Hope this works--Cameron Diaz and a Montaigne in Uluru.


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis (August 30, 2009)


----------



## spendalot

_Pictures taken from the Celebrity section on TPF._

Reese Witherspoon (with a large veneta in lotus?) 






















Makes me really want a light coloured veneta now ;P


----------



## jula

Lori Loughlin at the 36th Daytime Emmys on August 30, 2009 - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot Spring 2008


----------



## IFFAH

*jula*, lots of wonderful pics as usual!:coolpics: The BV Moon Clutch is stunning!


----------



## IFFAH

Bottega Veneta, HK


----------



## jula

Once again Reese - this time with her son (September 1, 2009)


----------



## couturequeen

More Rumer Willis and her Bond bag.


----------



## jula

Director Angela Ismailos attending the 66th Venice Film Festival on September 3, 2009 in Venice, Italy - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Angela Ismailos seems to be sponsored by Bottega for the Venice Film Festival. Here she is attending the 'Great Directors' party at the Peggy Guggenheim museum on September 3, 2009 - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## couturequeen

Sarah Jessica Parker SJP on her way to lunch.


----------



## couturequeen

Charlize Theron with an Oxydized Silver Moire Knot Clutch.


----------



## amusic20

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## IFFAH

*Sarah Jessica Parker* on the set of SATC 2


----------



## zooba

Another angle on the cabat from SATC 2.  Sorry I'm an idiot with posting images.


----------



## jula

*mundodabolsa* It's the MINERAL GALUCHAT KNOT from Fall 2009

Leighton Meester at the 2009 VMAs


----------



## jula

Emily Mortimer at the 2009 TIFF on September 12, 2009 - Dress and Mineral Galuchat Knot Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Lady next to Salma Hayek (September 12, 2009)


----------



## jula

Senior Vice President of IMG Fashion Fern Mallis on September 11, 2009 carrying a vintage BV


----------



## luxury.ninja

Leighton!



jula said:


> *mundodabolsa* It's the MINERAL GALUCHAT KNOT from Fall 2009
> 
> Leighton Meester at the 2009 VMAs


----------



## uclaboi

Salma is wearing a gold BV necklace from the *fine jewelry collection*.





jula said:


> Lady next to Salma Hayek (September 12, 2009)


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron attending _The Burning Plain_ premier on September 16, 2009 in New York City


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek at ALMA Awards 2009 (September 18, 2009) - modified dress from Fall 2009, Jewlery and Silver Moire Knot (see next post)


----------



## jula

Salma at ALMA


























Jewlery in the next post.....


----------



## jula

Oxidized Silver Zircon Earrings






Oxidized Silver Diams Necklace






Oxidized Silver Diams Necklace






Natural Oxidized Silver Zirkon Necklace






Oxidized Silver Diams Hairband


----------



## jula

Twinkle Khanna (September 1, 2009) attending the Sahachari Foundation Event


----------



## jula

Kim Sharma and Shaheen Abbas at the Kimaya Fashion Preview on September 8, 2009

Kim with the Vecchio Oro Inrecciato Embroidered Knot Spring 2005










Shaheen with a vintage Knot


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz with her Marco Polo Trolley on various occasions (out of production in this color combination but reissued in navy this year)





 the look! Takes travelling in style to a new level.


----------



## jula

HRH Crown Princess Mary of Denmark at a WHO meeting on September 14, 2009


----------



## jula

Leighton Meester at the 2009 Emmy Awards - Dress Fall 2009, Knot Fall 2007


----------



## jula




----------



## jula

Blake Lively at the 2009 Emmy Awards - Metallic Mineral Lisert Knot Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick at the 2009 Emmy Awards and the HBO's post Emmy reception with her Antique Silver Knot


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis (September 23, 2009) - Bond Bag (Ugh, every time I see the bag I want it!)


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon (September 23, 2009)


----------



## jula

In Milano from The Sartorialist (Frame Bag)


----------



## jula

From Tommy Ton (jak&jill) for style.com - Models/Buyers/Editors at Fashion Week


----------



## jula

Love Fashion Week! The lady next to Sara Rutson (Fasion Director of Lane Crawford) with a Veneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden on September 15, 2009 with her Nero Knot


----------



## jula

Yasmin LeBon at the British Fashion Awards 2008- Noce Fumé Soft Crocodie Knot


----------



## jula

Lilly Becker (wife of Boris Becker) on the September 27, 2009 - Nero Silk Knot


----------



## couturequeen

Lady with a black Campana assisting Bradley Cooper.


----------



## jula

From Tommy Ton


----------



## jula

Louise Redknapp at the Elle Style Awards 2008 (February 12, 2008) in London, England - Satin Knot 











Louise Redknapp at the 2009 GQ Men Of The Year Awards (September 8, 2009) in London


----------



## NicAddict

Oprah & Knot 

First Lady Michelle ***** and talk show host Oprah Winfrey at the opening ceremony of the 121st IOC in Copenhagen

2016 Olympics in Rio 

Sorry, USA has had it a few times already... time for someone else to show what they can do.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...eiro-awarded-2016-Olympics.html#ixzz0SqZb6aM5


​


----------



## jula

Louise Redknapp at the Pride Of Britain Awards on October 5, 2009


----------



## jula

Carey Mulligan attends a screening of "An Education" hosted by The Cinema Society and Dior Beauty at the Crosby Street Hotel on October 7, 2009 in New York City - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari at the Martini Premiere Award Ceremony on October 6, 2009 - Dress, Shoes Fall 2009, Necklace and Silver Moire Knot




























jula said:


>





jula said:


> Oxidized Silver Zircon Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Oxidized Silver Zirkon Necklace


----------



## jula

Queenie Singh at "Lap" Launch (August 30, 2009) - Brown Stretch Knot





Credit: highheelconfidential.com

Poonam Soni at Muse (September 3, 2009)





Credit: highheelconfidential.com


----------



## jula

Isabell Ferrari sure has some nice Bottega Veneta pieces in her wardrobe

at the Venice Film Festival - September 2006





Credit: life.com

at the Venice Film Festival - August 30, 2008





life.com

September 1, 2008





life.com





life.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari - AmfAr Cinema Against Aids Gala (October 2007) - Peltro Pepe Thread Knot






zimbio.com





zimbio.com





zimbio.com





zimbio.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari at the Bottega Store opening in Florence in 2007 - Dress Spring 2007





newsmoda.style.it





style.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari at the Museum of Modern Art (December 4, 2008) - Dress, Shoes Fall 2008, Stretch Knot





life.com





life.com





life.com





style.com





style.com


----------



## jula

IFFAH said:


> Love the silver moire knot and zircon necklace on Isabella Ferrari. Thank you, *jula!*



 IFFAH 


Designer Julia Macklowe at Jason Wu's birthday party (September 28, 2009) -Dress Fall 2009, Crocodile Knot


----------



## jula

Shilpa Shetty at a store launch (October 10, 2009)


----------



## jula

Maria Latella (Italian journalist) at Cardi Black Box Dinner on October 13, 2009 - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma at Paris Fashion Week October 2009 - Dress Spring 2009





Credit: jakandjil.com/blog





from miroslava's thread in the celebrity section, no one was credited there





style.com


----------



## jula

Amisha Patel at India Fashion Week (October 2009) - Whiskey Intrecciato Silk Faille Stretch Knot





Credit: bollyone.com





Credit: pinkvilla.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan at HDIL Fashion Week 2009 (October 2009) - Nero Galuchat Knot





Credit: oneindia.com





Credit: oneindia.com





Credit: bharatstudent.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan and Khekashan Patel both sporting the Metallic Mineral Boudoir Knot at HDIL Fashion Week 2009





Credit: bollywoodhungama.com





Credit: oneindia.in





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Preity Zinta at HDIL Fashion Week 2009 (10/2009) - Antique Brass Knot





Credit: oneindia.in





Credit: pinkvilla.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari at the Toronto Film Festival 2008 - Crocodile Envelope Clutch Fall 2008





Credit: life.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

The Twins from The Sartorialist during Milan Fashion Week 2009 and Isabella Ferrari at the 65th Venice Film Festival (08/2008) with the same BV hobo (Isabella is also wearing heels from Fall 2008) 





Credit: thesartorialist.blogspot.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner snapped by Tommy Ton for style.com during Fashion Week  - Dress Fall 2009 





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Natasha Poonawala at Indian Fashion Week 2009 - Black Stretch Knot Fall 2008





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com





Credit: bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Khekashan Patel once again at Indian Fashion Week 2009 but this time with a Nero Silk Knot






Credit: SantaBanta.com


Black BV clutches were in high demand by celebs and socialites during Indian Fashion Week 2009





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com





Credit: bollywoodmantra.com


----------



## jula

HRH Queen Rania of Jordan (May 2007) - Bag Spring 2006


----------



## jula

HRH Crown Princess Mary of Denmark





Credit: theroyalforums.com





Credit: noblesseetroyautes.com





Credit: noblesseetroyautes.com


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson grocery shopping on October 18, 2009





Credit: x17online.com





Credit: x17online.com





Credit: x17online.com





Credit: x17online.com





Credit: x17online.com


----------



## jula

HRH Queen Rania of Jordan on a state visit in Italy (Octobr 20, 2009) - Ash Waxed Python Bag Fall 2008





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: style.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

HRH Queen Rania of Jordan on the same day in Italy visiting a museum





Credit: anp-photo.com





Credit: tinypic.com


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine and Queen Silvia of Sweden attend the World Childhood Foundation USA anniversary gala at The Harvard Club  in New York on October 21, 2009





Credit: myroyal.wordpress.com





Credit: myroyal.wordpress.com





Credit: myroyal.wordpress.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore attends the premiere of "Chloe" in London on October 22, 2009





Credit: justjared.buzznet.com





Credit: justjared.buzznet.com





Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

I've always wondered why we've never seen this gorgeous gown from the Fall 2008 collection off the runway, but it finally appeared yesterday at an event. 

Peri Ellen Berne (Co-Chair) at the Rodeo Drive Walk Of Style on October 22, 2009 with HSH Prince Albert II of Monaco and Demi Moore - Dress Fall 2008, Nero Satin Stretch Knot





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: zimbio.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Oops, I just noticed Julianne Moore's dress is from the Resort Collection 2010





Credit: justjared.buzznet.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron and Julianne Moore at the 13th Annual Hollywood Awards Gala Ceremony (October 26, 2009)





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com


----------



## jula

Julie Benz at the The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day premiere (October 28, 2009) - Dress Fall 2009 





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

doreenjoy said:


> I don't suppose anyone can ID this great big chunky gold charm bracelet? I  me some ottone charm bracelets...



Julie is wearing a Diane von Fürstenberg for H. Stern Sutra bracelet in 18k gold (the other bracelet and the earrings are from H.Stern too). Here is a close-up and a pic from their website and from Bergdorf (http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod34600249&ecid=BGALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=O3414): 





Credit: life.com





Credit: hstern.net





Credit: bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## jula

Amber Le Bon (daughter of Duran Duran singer Simon Le Bon) at the grand opening night of the Kerzner Mazagan Beach Resort on October 31, 2009 in El Jadida, Morocco - Croc Knot





Credit: life.com





Credit: life.com


----------



## jula

Paula Patton at AFI FEST 2009 Screening Of _Precious_ on November 1, 2009 in Hollywood - Dress Fall 2009 (seems to be a favorite among celebs - this is the third time the dress is worn at an event)





life.com





life.com





life.com





life.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Glenda Bailey (Editor-In-Chief of Harper's Bazaar) attending various events during Fashion Week in NYC (September 2005) - Bag Fall 2005






life.com





life.com





life.com





life.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Glenda Bailey at the 13th Annual 2009 ACE Awards in NYC (Nov 2, 2009) - Oxidized Silver Diams Necklace Fall 2009 and Nero Croc Envelope Clutch





life.com





life.com





life.com





bottegaveneta.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jburgh

jula said:


> Glenda Bailey (Editor-In-Chief of Harper's Bazaar) attending various events during Fashion Week in NYC (September 2005) - Bag Fall 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life.com



I have this bag, better pics are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/limited-edition-bags-pics-only-246420.html , post #4.  But, I was told by BV it was from 2007.


----------



## jula

jburgh said:


> I have this bag, better pics are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/limited-edition-bags-pics-only-246420.html , post #4.  But, I was told by BV it was from 2007.



jburgh - the bag is shown on the Fall 2005 runway. (Btw your bag is beautiful! )
Here is the pic from style.com






Perhaps BV got their dates mixed up?


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsens (November 3, 2009)





popsugar.com


----------



## jula

You're welcome mundodabolsa!
Is there a reveal coming up? 

Another pic of Mary-Kate and her vintage clutch - In NYC leaving Isaac Mizrahi's QVC launch (November 4, 2009)





thefashionspot.com


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs for sharing thos epics


----------



## lightblue84

Reese whiterspoon


----------



## jula

Denisa Dvorakova (Czech Model) at the Elle Style Awards in Prague (November 6, 2009)- Dress Resort 2010 and a stretch Knot (?)





Credit: thefashionspot.com





Credit: thefashionspot.com





Credit: thefashionspot.com





Credit: style.com


----------



## jula

German Vogue December 2009 (Models: Luca Gadjus & Karolin Wolter)





Credit: thefashionspot.com


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson in NYC (November 9, 2009)





zimbio.com





zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Lori Loughlin attending the "Old Dogs" premier on November 9, 2009 in LA - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot Spring 2008





life.com





life.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman attends the 57th Annual BMI Country Awards at BMI on November 10, 2009 in Nashville - Nero Silk Faille Stretch Knot Fall 2008





celebrity-gossip.net





celebrity-gossip.net





justjared.buzznet.com





justjared.buzznet.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman attends the 43rd Annual CMA Awards on November 10, 2009 carrying the Antique Silver Knot Vlad so superbly photogaphed





life.com





life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine and Prince Carl Philip of Sweden 





crownprincesseswatchers.blogspot.com





crownprincesseswatchers.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Jennifer Wagner at Platine Pop-Up Bakery and Anya Hindmarch's Cocktail Party (November 11, 2009) - Flap Clutch






zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Another angle of Maria Kerner at Milan Fashion Week - Dress Fall 2009





alltheprettybirds.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Lovely pic from alltheprettyybirds.blogspot.com - taken somewhere in Italy


----------



## jula

Lisa Rinna with a Veneta





x17online.com





x17online.com





x17online.com





x17online.com


----------



## uclaboi

Rosario Dawson with a Large Nappa Nero Cabat and a Nero Veneta.

Source: Bagthatstyle.com

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-g...t-bottega-veneta-with-a-giant-hat-inside-001/


----------



## jula

She is so gorgeous! Thank you *uclaboi*!

I'll blow up a pic, so that we can see Rosario and her bags in their full glory!






Btw, I've always wondered who the Cabat in theis pic belonged to... Now I know its Rosario 





zimbio


----------



## jula

One for you *BookerMoose*

Elizabeth Reaser with a Leopard Montaigne in NYC on November 19, 2009


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma - Dress Spring 2009











Credit: the girls over at the Misolava Duma thread





style.com


----------



## jula

Bernice Lui attending the TVB Gala 2009 in Honkong (November 21, 2009) -Dress Fall 2009 and dripping in Bottega Fine Jewelry










news.xinhuanet.com





bbs.yuhome.net





the-sun.on.cc





style.com


----------



## IFFAH

jula said:


> I didn't know that. IFFAH - you're such a wealth of knowledge. Got some intel on her?


 
Not really. I admire her able to look good without trying hard like below _(O-T-, not related to BV)_






 for all the pics once again, *jula!*


:back2topic:

*Marcella Zalianty*, Indonesian Actress


----------



## jula

IFFAH said:


> Not really. I admire her able to look good without trying hard like below _(O-T-, not related to BV)_
> 
> for all the pics once again, *jula!*



Thank you IFFAH! She looks adorable!

And thank you for posting the pics of Marcella and her Veneta, which remains me that I still have these on my desktop: 

Suki Tsui (Chinese actress) with a Veneta (looks huge in her small frame)


----------



## jula

Ashley Greene visiting David Letterman (November 24, 2009) - Suit Resort 2010





zimbio.com





zimbio.com





zimbio.com





zimbio.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Meryl Streep in _It's Complicated_
















Source: Screencaps from the trailer


----------



## jula

Jason Statham arriving at LAX (November 25, 2009) - Nero Large Duffle 















bauergriffinonline.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Looks like Shu Qi managed to wear half of the Summer 2009 dresses 

At a promo event for Magnum in Beijing on June 8, 2009





news.xinhuanet.com




news.xinhuanet.com




style.com


----------



## jula

And Shu Qi at the Taiwan Party at Cannes, again a dress from Summer 2009






michelleyeoh.info




michelleyeoh.info




oneasionworld.com




style.com


----------



## jula

46th Golden Horse Awards in Taipei (28 November 2009) 

Shu Qi - Dress Resort 2010





gettyimages




gettyimages




style.com

Michelle Chen





gettyimages




gettyimages


----------



## jula

continued from the 46th Golden Horse Awards 

Peggy Zeng - Suit, Knot, Heels, Bracelet Resort 2010





thefashionspot.com




chinatimes.com




style.com




bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Pic from Paris Fashion Week 2009





styleandthecity.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari





sascinema.com




sascinema.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni and her favorite clutch  - Pitone Clutch

Tribute To Fashion (September 24, 2009)




life.com

"Yayoi Kusama - I want To Live Forever" Exhibition Preview (November 24, 2009)




life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Roopa Fabiani (Indian Socialite)





highheelconfidential.com


----------



## foxie-pooh

Bette Miller's cobalt cabat


----------



## mrs.yim

I just noticed while watching the trailer for It's Complicated that Meryl Streep is carrying the knot in multiple scenes! This is one of them, another is when she and Alec Baldwin are sitting at the bar...


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson - December 3, 2009

Caption from X17: *"Again With The Towel!"* 

_Dear Pamela,

I know it's your favorite dress, and while I'm aware that you might actually own a few of these towel-inspired frocks, you need to retire this look...at least until next spring!

K thanks!_


----------



## jula

Olivier Zahm and Dawn Goldworm at the Art Basel Miami Beach (December 2, 2009) - Dress Spring 2009





style.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Shahrukh Khan, Amitabh Bachchan and Gauri Khan at the _Paa_ premiere (December 4, 2009) - Antique Silver Knot






bollywoodmantra.com





mastione.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan with her Green Silk Knot and Antique Silver Knot on various occasions - she really has quite a collection 





oneindia.in





bharatstudent.com





bharatstudent.com


----------



## jula

The lovely Sally Field and Calista Flockhart get to wear two nice Bottega bags on their show "Brothers and Sisters".... Case in point:





abc.com





getty.com





abc.com





abc.com


----------



## jula

My favorite Bollywood couple: Kajol and Shahrukh Khan at a shooting for Vogue India - Bottega Veneta Men's Shoes





tinypic.com





radiosargam.com





kajol-mania.net


----------



## jula

Carey Mulligan ( her) at The British Independent Film Awards (December 6, 2009) - Dress Spring 2010, Ayers Knot






life.com





life.com





style.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## alisonanna

Victoria Beckham with Karung San Marco
(don't know why it's so small, sorry!)


----------



## zayra26

I love the Victoria Beckham's bag!


----------



## jula

Super-cool spy pic *alisonanna*! Never thought to see Posh with a BV...
Let me blow up the pic:


----------



## jula

Jen Garner really loves her wallet 





justjared.buzznet.com





popsugar.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman on her way to the _Nine_ premiere in Los Angeles (December 9, 2009) - Origami Knot















Credit: getty





style.com


----------



## couturequeen

Alanis Morisette with a clutch and a tote


----------



## jula

Elizabeth Reaser at _Friends Without A Border Gala_ on December 10, 2009










zimbio.com


----------



## BookerMoose

jula said:


> Elizabeth Reaser at _Friends Without A Border Gala_ on December 10, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio.com


 
Again - Lizzie and me - separated at birth...


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and her fiance Jonas Bergström at the King's dinner for the Noble Laureates (December 11, 2009)





crownprincesswatch.com


----------



## jula

Twinkle Khanna and Tania Deol at the Triumph Lingerie Show on December 11, 2009 - Multicolor Coassiale Knot (Spring 2006) and Whiskey Karung toile Knot (Spring 2009)





bollywoodmantra.com





bollywoodmantra.com





bottegaveneta.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Maheep Kapoor at the Triumph Lingerie Show on December 11, 2009 - Nero Multicolor Canvas Knot (Spring 2006)





bollywoodmantra.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson at LAX on December 12, 2009 - without the towel 















Credit: x17online


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson at the airport





cdn.sheknows.com


----------



## OMGxBecky

R&B singer Usher was spotted bundled up toting around the Bottega Veneta Nero Intrecciato Large Duffel Bag


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari - Bag from Fall 2006






fotobank.ru





getty.com





getty.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Indian designer Deepika Gehani (December 13, 2009)










Credit: pinkvilla.com


----------



## jula

Once again: Pamela Anderson - this time in London (December 15, 2009)













Credit: zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Ashley Greene at the Sherlock Holmes premiere in NYC on December 17, 2009) - Dress Spring 2010 (slighlty modified)















Credit: thefashionspot.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Isabella Ferrari - Dress Early Fall 2008, Karung Knot Cruise 2009





getty





gossipnews.it





alice.it


----------



## jula

^ I know 

Bianca Bai at the 53rd Asia Pacific Film Festival on December 19, 2009 - Dress Fall 2009, Elephant Silk Knot





getty.com





chinafotopress.com





style.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma (Russian It-girl, Fashion Editor at OK! Russia) - Pantsuit, Shirt Resort 2010















Credit: birkin101 over at Miroslava's thread in the Celebrity, Bags and Style subforum





style.com


----------



## sbelle

Ashlee Simpson from Perezhilton.com


----------



## jula

Presentation of the Resort Collection By Ramona Narang on December 10, 2009 

Madhoo - Maxi Veneta




santabanta.com






Surily Goel - Reflet Cabat





Haseena Jethmalani - White Iron Bag








Credit: prokerala.com


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek w/BV belt (December 30)













Credit: X17online


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller with Charlie Sheen in May 2009










zimbio.com





x17online

Brooke Mueller on December 30, 2009





x17online


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark (December 2009)













crownprincesseswatchers.blogspot.com





theroyalforums.com


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and his girlfriend Alex Zosman in St Barts (December 31, 2009)





















Zimbio.com


----------



## couturequeen

Charlize Theron with a Knot.


----------



## jula

doloresmia said:


> jula - happy new year! hoping for some fabulous bv at party pix!!!



Happy New Year to you too doloresmia! We're already off to a good start 

Diane Kruger at the People's Choice Awards 2010 (January 6, 2010) - Nero Galuchat Knot













zimbio





botegaveneta.coc


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta launches the Knot India in Mumbai (Decmeber 9, 2009)

Rageshwari - Anemone Silk Ayers Knot










Chaya Momya -Treviso Calabria Knot









Nisha Jhaveri - Boudoir Knot




Credit: Facebook/Genesis-Luxury


----------



## jula

Jacqueline Fernandes 









Roopa Fabiani - Struzzo Clutch





Roohi Jaikishen - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot




Credit: Facebook/Luxury-Genesis


----------



## jula

Enjoy the background 

Mandira Bedi - Nero Silk Stretch Knot





Mandasi Scott





Deepika Gehani and Sonia Garware - Nero Silk Knot, Antique Silver Knot









Haseena Jethmalani




Credit: Facebook/Luxury-Genesis


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson (January 6, 2009) - Houndstooth Tote









popsugar.com


----------



## jula

HRH Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attending the New Years Reception at Christiansborg (January 6, 2010) - Elephant Silk Knot









princessesandfashion.blogspot.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Veronika Varekova at the Jewelry Information Center's 8th Annual GEM Awards Gala in NYC (January 8, 2010) - Karung Stretch Knot Cruise 2009









getty.com





life.com


----------



## jula

Lily Collins (daughter of Phil Collins) at a Vanity Fair photo shoot "_Follow Those Girls!_" - gorgeous dress  from Spring 2010





justjaredjr.buzznet.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Sophie Choudy (Nero Sil Knot) and Farah Khan Ali (Esperanza Ayers Knot) at the premiere of "Dulha Mil Gaya" on January 8, 2010









bharatstudent.com





bottegaveneta.com


Mansi Scott at the Apsas Awards 2010 (January 8, 2010) - Mineral Silk Knot




bharatstudent.com





bottegaveneta.con


----------



## jula

Poppy Montgomery at the SAG Awards 2004 - Catena Knot

_Radio Maier
Bottega Veneta turns industrial trash into awards show treasure

LOS ANGELES: Wednesday, February 25, 2004

WHAT: Bottega Venetas Gold Catena Knot Bag

WHY: You couldnt miss a scarlet-frocked Poppy Montgomery at the SAGs, but her gold catena knot Bottega Veneta clutch almost stole the show. Creative director Tomas Maier fashioned the sleek knot-shaped piece out of radio coils and crafted the bag exclusively for the awards season. Tomas likes to fashion luxurious pieces out of ordinary materials, like the radio coils, said a company rep. Each season, he creates a different knot bag, so that a person eventually would amass a collection of different knots. Celeb stylist Jessica Paster worked with Poppy and was thrilled to discover the clutch. Its a beautiful accessoryI just thought it looked like a piece of jewelry, she said. And Poppy loved that she could fit all her things inside._





daylife.com









life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anu Dewan at Hrithik Rohan's Birthday Party (January 10, 2010) - Fluo Pink Lizard Oxydized Silver Knot













Filmicafe.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner - Dress, Heels Spring 2009





maydele.blogspot.com





style.com


----------



## jula

Blast from the past 

Lori Goldstein (Stylist) at NY Fashion Week, February 2006 - Boots Fall 2004













Taylor Tomasi (Teen Vogue) at NY Fashion Week, February 2006 - Blouse Spring 2005


----------



## jula

Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka at the Critics' Choice Awards (January 15, 2010) - Nero Silk Knot









life.com


----------



## jula

Meryl Streep at the Critics' Choice Awards - Lilac Silk Knot (wouldn't it be hilarious and absolutely adorable if she snatched the Knot from her _It's Complicated_ wardrobe?! )













life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Malinda Williams in NYC (January 13, 2010) - Frame Bag


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon out and about in Santa Monica with a friend (January 16, 2010)


















gossipcenter.com


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee and Dawn Jones on the way to some kind of Pre Golden Globes Party on January 15, 2010 - Nero Satin Knot





fimmagic.com





x17online.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Just noticed that Tommy Lee Jones' wife has an impressive Bottega Collection.... 

At the Destination Fashion Event (March 2009)- Clutch Spring 2009









contactmusic.com





attending the Destination Fashion Event (February 2004) - Croc Knot





upi.com


at the Golden Boot Award (August 2003) - Ebano Cabat




life.com

at the Tokyo Film Festival (October 2005) - Nero Satin Knot




getty.com


----------



## jula

in Cannes (May 2005) - Vecchio Oro Knot













life.com




getty.com




bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

at a Polo Match (April 2005)








getty.com

at Destination Fashion 2007 (March 2007)


----------



## jula

Claire Danes at the BAFTA/LA 16th Annual Awards Season Tea Party (January 16, 2010) - Oxidized Peltro Knot





gettyimages.com





wireimage.com


----------



## jula

Holly Valance arrives at the Australia Week 2010 Black Tie Gala in LA (January 16, 2009) - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot













life.com





zimbio.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Sandra Bullock arriving at the Golden Globe Awards 2010 - Dress Spring 2010, Grape Karung Toile Knot









celebutopia













justjared


----------



## jula

justjared





style.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aspen arrives at the FOX 2010 Golden Globes Party - Nero Faille Stretch Knot





life.com





getty





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell at the 11th Annual Warner Brothers And InStyle Golden Globe After-Party (January 17th) - Pourpre Ayers Knot





shareapic





bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick and Kevin Bacon attending the Critics' Choice Awards 2010 - Nero Faille Stretch Knot









celebutopia.net





reuters


----------



## jula

Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka at the 11th Annual Warner Brothers And InStyle Golden Globe After-Party (January 17th) - Nero Silk Knot





huffingtonpost





life.com


----------



## jula

Different angle of Maria Kerner's outfit - Dress, Heels Spring 2009


----------



## jula

Jessica Simpson at the premiere of "Extraordinary Measures" in LA (January 19, 2010) - Antique Silver Knot





masalapix.net









superiorpics.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell on various occasions with a Veneta

in London (November 4 and November 16, 2009)














in Beverly Hills (January 15, 2010)




Credit: life.com


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo during the Valentino 45th anniversary July 7, 2007 in Rome - Antique Brass Nappa Knot









life.com/bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Edie Falco arrives at the 16th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards held at The Shrine Auditorium on January 23, 2010 in Los Angeles - Dress Cruise 2010, Whiskey Silk Faille Stretch Knot





















life.com/style.com/bottegaveneta..com


----------



## jula

More pics of Edie at the SAG Awards





















life.com


----------



## jula

Sigourney Weaver arrives at the 16th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on January 23, 2010 in Los Angeles - Multistone Knot





















life.com/bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Television presenter Federica Fontana (L) and model Elisabetta Canalis are seen on January 25, 2010 in Milan, Italy - Ebano Frame Bag













life.com


----------



## jula

Courtney Ford arrives at the 16th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards held at The Shrine Auditorium on January 23, 2010 in Los Angeles - Oxidized Peltro Knot









life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Arti Murjani & Rupal Mafatlal and Tod's Christmas Lunch co-hosted by L'Officiel India - Nero Silk Faille Stretch Knot, India Knot













facebook.com/L'Officiel India





fash-eccentric.com


----------



## jackietong




----------



## jula

HRH Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visiting the children's benefit concert in Copenhagen (January 28, 2010)

















theroyalforums


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman at the 2010 MusiCares Person Of The Year Tribute (January 29, 2010) - Nero Origami Knot













life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman arriving at the American Music Awards 2009 (November 22, 2009) - Antique Silver Knot





















life/getty/bottegaveneta

She's got such an awesome collection! 
And I wouldn't mind having the job of babysitting her knot while she poses for pictures  (pic 4)


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman at the 43rd Academy of Country Music Awards (May 18, 2008) - Origami Knot





















life/getty/bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman on January 15, 2005 - Nero Satin Knot





















life.com/bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Sarah Siegel-Magness (Producer of Precious) at the 2010 Producers Guild Awards (January 24, 2010) - Dress Fall 2006

















life.com/style.com


----------



## jula

Sheryl Crow at the 52nd Grammy Awards - Dress Cruise 2010, Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot


----------



## jula

life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## couturequeen

Lisa Rinna with a Nero wallet


----------



## couturequeen

Bradley Cooper next to a beautiful Campana.


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman at the 52nd Grammy Awards (January 31, 2010) - Nero Origami Knot (? - looks like it )









life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman at the Simon Weisenthal Center with Rupert Murdoch (January 11, 2006) - Nero Jardin Knot  one of my favrite knots ever  





















life.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman at the 62nd Annual Golden Globe Awards in Beverly Hills (January 16, 2005) - Jeweled Python Knot (repost with more pics)

















life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan on the January 25, 2010 - Aqua Soft Crocodile Stretch Knot





highheelconfidential.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman on the set of _The Interpreter_ on March 26, 2004









getty.com


----------



## jula

From Tommy Ton for style.com
"Miroslava Duma: Unlike many of her peers, this Russian fashion editor is never decked out in one designer head to toe, and she wears the clothes, not the other way around. It's not often you see a young woman in her twenties rocking leather Bottega Veneta shorts."

















style.com


----------



## jula

Ashlee Simpson on February 3, 2010 and February 4, 2010 - Pied De Poule Tote









splashnewsonline













x17online


----------



## jula

Silvia Damiani (C) and guests attend the Damiani Jewellery party in London (February 3, 2010) - Crocodile Antique Silver Knot





getty


----------



## jula

Erin Newberg (Socialite) attends the 4th annual Saturday Night Spectacular celebration at The Bank of America Tower on February 6, 2010 in Miami - Uluru Tornobuoni Veneta









getty.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Diane Kruger for Elle/MarieClaire (October 09) and Raquel Zimmermann for Vogue (August 09) - Dress Fall 2009













thefashionspot.com





style.com


----------



## couturequeen

Producer Susan Levin (Robert Downey Jr's wife) sporting a Roma.


----------



## jula

Natasha Poonawala at the McDowells Derby (January 29, 2010) - Nero Silk Faille Stretch Knot






vogue.in





highheelconfidential.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Angie Harmon arrives at the Alliance for Children's Rights Annual Dinner Gala (February 10, 2010) - Pepe Enameled Antique Sterling Silver Knot





















life.com/ getty.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson running errands with a BV wallet (February 11, 2010)





















x17online


----------



## doreenjoy

I see Pamela A's back in her towel dress mode...


----------



## jula

doreenjoy said:


> I see Pamela A's back in her towel dress mode...



 but you have to give her credit where credit is due: it's not an actual towel this time around....


This pic is somehow hilarious: Ashlee Simpson at a Lakers Game (February 6, 2010)





splashnewsonline


----------



## jula

Shilpa Shetty (February 10, 2010) - Half Moon Clutch













mahiram.com


----------



## jula

Ameesha Patel (February 11, 2010) - Satin Nero Knot

















behindwoods.com


----------



## doloresmia

From March 2010 Harper's Bazaar

Tie dye, cobalt and paille cabats!


----------



## jula

^^
Maryna's editorial is so pretty!


From Vogue Deutsch March 2010 - "_Bildschön_" photographed by Karl Lagerfeld

Claudia Schiffer in Bottega Veneta Spring 2010




















thefashionspot.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

thefashionspot.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch March 2010 - "Style Stars"

Frida Gustavsson in a gorgeous Bottega Veneta Spring 2010 dress













thefashionspot.com/ style.com


----------



## doreenjoy

Yikes! A uni-brow!


----------



## SCL

Thinking is reference to Frida Kahlo.  Also thinking wedges look high but flat?


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek (February 13, 2010) - BV belt





popsugar


----------



## jula

SCL said:


> Also thinking wedges look high but flat?



 Like the other ones better





style.com


----------



## BookerMoose

^ Those other high and flat wedges remind me of the special shoes people wear when they have one leg shorter than the other...

Oops - chatting - sorry *jburgh*!!


----------



## jula

Kelly Bensimon walks in Bryant Park on February 16, 2010 (New York Fashion Week) - Cigar Ivory Moro Tie-Dye Nappa Umbria Bag 






















gettyimages / life.com


----------



## jula

life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Christina Harvey Yorn (Model) at the cocktail party to celebrate the New York premiere of 'Shutter Island' at Armani Ristorante in NYC (February 16, 2010) - Nero Galuchat Knot













life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore arriving at Berlin Tegel airport (February 17, 2009), leaving LAX (February 16) and arring at LAX (January 17) - always with her lovely Cabat in tow









zimbio









celebutopia


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attending the Opening Ceremony of the Olympic Games in Vancouver 2010 (February 12, 2010) - Nero Campana





theroyalforums.com


----------



## jula

Filipa Fino (Vogue's Senior Accessories Editor) front row at 3.1 Phillip Lim (February 17, 2010) - Ebano Veneta





style.com


----------



## jula

Kelly Bensimon (Real Housewives of New York) and her favorite bag at New York Fashion Week  - Cigar Ivory Moro Tie-Dye Nappa Umbria Bag

Front Row at William Rast (February 17, 2010)













life.com


Front Row at Badgley Mischka









life.com


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark in Vancouver attending a hockey game





myroyal-myroyals.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson at her son's baseball game (February 21, 2010)





















x17online.com


----------



## jula

x17online.com


----------



## jula

Kareena Kapoor at a book lunch (February 22, 2010) - Cervo Seam Shoulder Bag













oneindia.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Sarah Jessica Parker bundled up in NYC (February 22, 2010) - hot pink BV bag (forgot the style name)













bauergriffin


----------



## jula

Gayatri Joshi at Punjab Grill Launch and at some other event (February 2010) - Anemone Silk Ayers Knot

















pinkvilla.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn at the 12th Annual Costume Designers Guild Awards (February 25, 2010) - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Fume Knot Spring 2007









life.com





bottegaveneta.com


----------



## LoveThatThing

Sorry if any of these are reposts, all images from appledaily tw.

TW Socialite with her BV Montaigne (2009)














Cameron Diaz with the BV Motaigne





Actress Ady Ann modeling for BV S/S 2010


----------



## LoveThatThing

Model/Actress Sonia Sui with the BV Roma





TW Socialte modeling BV Sloane & Tornabuoni Veneta









TW Socialite Melody with the BV clutch


----------



## jula

Alisa Ruben (stylist) in Milano (February 2010) - Bag from Resort 2008









Tamu for harpersbazaar.com/ style.com


----------



## LoveThatThing

HK Socialite/Former Model & Japanese Actress Tanaka Chie with the same BV dress









TW HK Actress Kelly Lin modeling BV collection (2009) from head to toe. She also revealed she had recently splurged on her first Cabat (Lilac).









Chinese Actor/Model Hu Bing received a surprised birthday gift from his mom, a BV Croc wallet.


----------



## LoveThatThing

More pics with models and the BV bags


----------



## jula

Jasmine from style.com at Milan Fashion Week 2010 - Argyle Boston Bag





style.it





purseblog


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes in November 2008 - Heels Fall 2007









justjared





style.com


----------



## jula

Lara Stone in the Vogue March 2010 issue - Dress Spring 2010









style.com


----------



## BagLovingMom

Kourtney Kardashian, taken from her Celeb Section thread. Stunning bag


----------



## jula

Jennifer Morrison at the premiere of "The Miracle Worker" (March 3, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010, Origami Knot

















superiorpics.com/life.com









style.com

The dress looks weird on her  - and it's definitely one or two sizes too big.


----------



## jula

Angie Harmon at the 3rd Annual Women In Film Pre-Oscar Party (March 2, 2010) - Pepe Enameled Antique Sterling Silver Knot













life.com/ zimbio.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner snapped during Fashion Week - Dress Spring 2009, Bombé Bag













vogue.it/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## Leah

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Leah

An old photo of lovely Rania of Jordan


----------



## Leah

Old photo of Crown Princess Mette-Marit and her cabat (with something like an accessory hanging from the cabat)


----------



## jula

Carey Mulligan at the Everlon Diamond Knot Collection Luncheon (March 5, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010























life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Ricki Lake arrives at the 25th Film Independent's Spirit Awards (March 5, 2010) - Elephant (Ash?) Knot





















life.com


----------



## jula

Rageshwari at Lakme Fashion Week (March 5, 2010)


----------



## jula

Vidya Malvade at Lakme Fashion Week (March 5, 2010)


----------



## jula

Jessica and Jerry Seinfeld arrive at the 2010 Vanity Fair Oscar Party (March 7, 2010) - Fluo Yellow Lizard Oxidized Silver Knot













life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

few more...













life.com


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek at Elton John's Oscar Party and Vanity Fair's Oscar Party - Settantadue Karung Enameled Clutch





















life.com


----------



## jula

life.com/ momist.com


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma snapped during Paris Fashion Week (March 8, 2010) - Suit, Shirt Resort 2010









Tommy Ton for style.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Keira Knightley in the US Elle March 2010 issue - Dress Spring 2010









thefashionspot.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore


----------



## jula

Manasi Scott at lakme Fashion Week 2010 - Lotus (?) Knot













bharatstudent.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Rula Jebreal and Julian Schnabel attend the VIP performance of 'Next Fall' on Broadway (March 10, 2010) - Origami Knot






Rula Jebreal attends the Vivienne Westwood opening exhibition (September 23, 2007)









gettyimages.com/ life.com/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Shilpa Shetty attending the Sports Illustrated Awards (March 10, 2010) - Butterfly Knot














santabanta


----------



## jula

at Deepika Gehani's store launch - Pleated Tote









bollywoodmantra/ neimanmarcus


Madhoo at Lakme Fashion Week 2010 - Nero Multicolor Canvas Knot









santabanta/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

At Lakme Fashion Week 2010 - Knot India






















bollywoodmantra.com/ oneindia.com


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Valentina (March 11, 2010) - BV belt









zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Cynthia Nixon attends the 21st Annual GLAAD Media Awards on March 13, 2010 - Nero Silk Knot

















zimbio/ life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cynthia Nixon attends the 61st Annual Tony Awards on June 10, 2007 - Heels, Dress Fall 2006 (modified), Metallic Coassiale Knot





















life.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Kate Capshaw attending the 63rd Golden Globe Awards, 78th Academy Awards and the Vanity Fair Oscar Party (March 5, 2006) - Nero Jardin Knot





















gettyimages/ life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## Leah

Salma Hayek and her Palermo bag


----------



## Leah

Salma and her Palermo bag again, at another event


----------



## CDNinNYC

Gisele Bündchen, at her house in Costa Rica, in a Bottega Veneta corseted bustier top and cream cotton-silk shorts with plum sash.  Photographed by Patrick Demarchelier for Vogue April 2010.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Gisele, with her dog Lua, striking a pose in Costa Rica, where she visits every year with husband Tom Brady. Ivory Bottega Veneta cotton-crepe jumpsuit and black sash. Photographed by Patrick Demarchelier for Vogue April 2010.


----------



## jula

Amisha Patel (March 13, 2010) - Alveara Knot





















bollywoodmantra.com /bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Anne Hathaway on the cover of US Instyle March 2010 - Dress Spring 2010













thefashionspot


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ms piggy

The drop rose earrings too, SS 2010. 



jula said:


> Anne Hathaway on the cover of US Instyle March 2010 - Dress Spring 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefashionspot


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian (March 18, 2010)


----------



## jula

Vogue Paris April 2010

*Zoom* Model: Carmen Pedaru - complete look from Spring 2010





fashionspot

*Comtesse Natasha* Model: Natasha Poly - Cigar Ivory Moro Tie-Dye Nappa Umbria Bag Spring 2010





fashionspot


----------



## jula

Lauren Hutton in _American Gigolo_ (1980) - red BV clutch






Credit: faz

The trailer shows the clutch quite a lot too


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore out in the West Village (March 19, 2010)













thefashionspot


----------



## jula

Kourtney


----------



## jula

Cover of Vogue Hellas March 2010 - Fever Karung Knot













fashionspot/ style.com


----------



## TDL

I know there's no chatting on this thread but just wanted to add a small piece of trivia... the Lauren Hutton/American Gigolo clutch above is the very first time a BV bag appeared in a movie.


----------



## jula

Malgosia Stepnik at the cocktail party for the launch of the 'Miss Viv' handbag collection by Roger Vivier (March 16, 2010) - Tea Storm Cuir Heels Spring 2009













life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore attending the premiere of "Blindness" in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## jula

Elle Canada April 2010 - Dress, Shoes, Cabat Spring 2010









thefashionspot.com/ style.com



US Harper's Bazaar April 2010 - Dress Spring 2010









thefashionspot.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Cristel van Rijn (wife of soccer player Joris Mathijsen) and Sylvia van der Vaart attending a match of Netherlands national football team during the European Championship (June 2008) - Cabat and matching belt


----------



## jula

Samantha Gradoville (model) at the LONDON show ROOMS New York cocktail party in NYC (March 25, 2010) - Antique Silver Knot









style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Ashley Jensen arriving at the 13th Annual SAG Awards (January 28, 2007) - Pepe Peltro Knot

















life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Shaheen Abbas (Jewelry Designer) - Orchid Capretto Knot









santabanta.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore at the airport


----------



## jula

Lady next to Jennifer Aniston


----------



## jula

Rachelle Lefevre for Gotham Magazine November 2009 - Dress Resort 2010


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore out and about














thefashionspot.com


----------



## jula

Old candid of Mary-Kate Olsen - vintage BV clutch





mary-kateandashleyimages


----------



## jula

Sama and Haya Abu Khadra (Buyers) at Paris Fashion Week





vanessajackman.blogspot.com


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart (Dutch model, actress, television presenter and wife of footballer Rafael van der Vaart) at the Tennis Master in Hamburg





















mokkels.nl


----------



## jula

Mia Maestro arrives at the Hollywood Domino's 3rd annual pre-Oscar Hollywood gala on March 4, 2010 - Stretch Knot (style name?)













life.com/ zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Tina Fey attends the premiere of 'Date Night' at Ziegfeld Theatre on April 6, 2010 - Stretch Knot (style name?)













life.com/ zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Kwai Lun-Mei (Taiwanese actress) at the flagship store opening of BV in Taipei (March 18, 2010) - Dress, Heels Spring 2010, Taipei Knot

























bbs.ent.163.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes (April 7, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta





















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart at the airport

















mokkels.nl


----------



## jula

Liang Jimian at the flagship store opening of BV in Taipei - Fluo Yellow Oxidized Lizard Knot 











Liang Xinmin at the flagship store opening of BV in Taipei - "Pillow" Bag


----------



## jula

Blythe Danner (April 8, 2010)













justjared/laineygossip


----------



## jula

Neeta Ambani attending the CNN IBN Heroes Event - Carmino Croc Knot


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio (April 9, 2010) - Blonde Royal Maxi Veneta

















zimbio.com


----------



## jula

Martine McCutcheon ( her in _Love Actually_) arrives at "The Late Late Show" (April 9, 2010)









Credit: obviously Gettyimages


----------



## jula

Madhoo on the 2nd and 3rd of December 2009 - Pleated Veneta

















hamaraphotos.com


----------



## jula

Vogue Türkiye March 2010 - I absolutely adore the mood of the pics  - Dress Spring 2010


















Credit: *larien* from thefashionspot.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## jula

Kwai Lun-mei (April 11, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010





















style.com


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies in W Magazine May 2010 - Dress Spring 2010









justjared.buzznet.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes out shopping with Eddie Cibrian (April 14, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta

























justjared.buzznet.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Sunita Kapoor at the White Window "Villa Tara" Launch (April 9, 2009) - Cigar Paglia Top Handle Bag









bollywoodmantra.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller (Charlie Sheen's wife) snapped on April 16, 2010













x17online


----------



## jula

Suzanne Roshan (Hrithik Roshan's wife)













bollywoodmantra.com/ hamara


----------



## jula

Kwai Lun-mei - Top, Skirt (or is it a dress?) Spring 2010


----------



## jula

Martine McCutcheon at the Brit Awards 2008 (February 20, 2008) - Ferro (?) Antique Silver Knot





















life.com


----------



## jula

Renee Zellweger and Bradley Cooper on their way to a Broadway show (April 18, 2010) - Heels Spring 2009









people.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

at the Thakoon show (February 14, 2010)





style.com


----------



## jula

Laila Lamba at Laila Khan's wedding recetion (April 17, 2010)













bollywoodmantra/ pursepage


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arriving at the Andaz hotel with a BV wallet (April 19, 2010)













x17online.com


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller (April 19, 2010)









x17online


----------



## couturequeen

Julia Louis Dreyfus with a Cabat


----------



## jula

Anne Christine Persson (Manager of Copenhagen Fashion Week)













stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## jula

Shamita Shetty - Ash(?) Knot









bollywoodmantra.com


----------



## jula

Aishwarya Rai on the cover of Hello Magazine - Dress Fall 2010













tfs/ style.com


----------



## jula

Lisa Rinna with a wallet/agenda thingy (April 25, 2010)





















x17online


----------



## IFFAH

*Jeanette Aw*, Singapore Actress @ Star Awards 2010 Grand Ceremony


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez promoting "The Back-Up Plan" in Madrid (April 27, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010





















life.com/style.com


----------



## jula

Ooops - I just realized Jennifer Lopez is wearing BV Jewelry too; I'm bad with that stuff 

So here are higher quality pics from the photocall - Oxidized Silver Hoop Earrings, Oxidized Silver Large Bangle Resort 2010





















tfs/ bottehaveneta.com

Not sure about the other two bracelet(s?)...


----------



## jula

Cristina Cuoma (Editor in Chief of Gotham Magazine and Hampton Magazine) at the 2010 Tribecca Film Festival (April 27, 2010)





life.com


----------



## jula

Rebecca Hall attending the "Please Give" premiere at the 2010 Tribecca Film Festival (April 27, 2010) - Black Ayers Knot (?)

















life.com/ saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## jula

Susan Downey and Robert Downey Jr arriving at and leaving from Letterman (April 28, 2010)

















life.com/ amygrindhouse.com


----------



## jula

stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

Ameesha Patel attending the Diesel Launch Party (April , 2010) - Cigar Gladiola Yolk Acquarello Clutch Spring 2010

















newlatestwallpaper.blogspot.com/ bharatstudent.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

More from the Diesel Store Launch - Ivory Yolk Embroidered Knot, Burnt Orange Karung Gorgiera Stretch Knot

















bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Renee Zellweger arriving at LAX (April 29, 2010) - Ash Fume Croc Platformes Spring 2009


















zimbio /style.com


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate Olsen - vintage BV clutch





tfs


----------



## jula

Ingrid Vandebosch and her husband NASCAR driver Jeff Gordon arrive at the 2007 Vanity Fair Oscar Party (February 25, 2007) - modified Dress Fall 2006, Antique Brass Nappa Knot





















life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian departing from LAX (April 30, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta









x17online/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Kate Waterhouse arrives at the 52nd TV Week Logie Awards in Melbourne, Australia (May 2, 2010) - Lotus Satin Knot













zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neetu Singh at the screening of "Housefull" (April 29, 2010) - Pleated Tote in Lilac

















hamaraphotos( pursepage


----------



## jula

Juliana Margulies attends the 2010 White House Correspondents' dinner (May 1, 2010) - Dress Spring 2006, Nero Origami Knot
Love that she picked an "old" gown from a previous collection 

























zimbio/ syle.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Gemma Clark and Stark Sands arriving at the Costume Institute Gala Benefit (May 3, 2010) - Horizon Purple Knot 









life.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## doloresmia

Find the BV bag 

picture courtesy of people magazine online


----------



## ms piggy

I believe the earrings are BV as well. 



jula said:


> Juliana Margulies attends the 2010 White House Correspondents' dinner (May 1, 2010) - Dress Spring 2006, Nero Origami Knot
> Love that she picked an "old" gown from a previous collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio/ syle.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Jessica Alba in Tatler June 2010 - Dress Spring 2010









tfs/ style


----------



## Molls

Sarah Jessica carrying a large Campagna in Meet the Morgans...


----------



## Molls

Kelly Osbourne with a black Cocker...


----------



## jula

Jamie-Lynn Sigler (March 2008) 





buzzphoto


----------



## jula

Sebastian Stan arriving at a Gotham Magazine Party (August 8, 2009) - BV shoes


----------



## jula

oops :shame: - just realized Sebastian is wearing head to toe Bottega Veneta from the Spring 2010 collection... Here's the pic from the runway






gq.com



jula said:


> Sebastian Stan arriving at a Gotham Magazine Party (August 8, 2009) - BV shoes


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes departs from LAX and arrives at JFK (May 14, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta





















zimbio


----------



## jula

More of LeAnn Rimes (May 15, 2010)













justjared


----------



## jula

Caludia Schiffer in Vogue Deutsch June 2010 "La Donna" by Karl Lagerfeld - Dress Fall 2010
















style.com


----------



## jula

Julia Moore at the 14th Annual Young Collectors' Night at the Winter Antiques Show (January 28, 2010) - Dress Cruise 2010, Heels Fall 2009, Knot













life.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Julie Macklowe attends the 2006 CFDA Awards (June 5, 2006) - Dress Spring 2006

















life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Annabelle Selldorf (architect of the "Neue Galerie" in NYC) at the preview of 22nd annual The Art Show - Nero Seamless Zip Tote













newyorksocialdiary/ browns


----------



## jula

COCKTAIL TO INTRODUCE THE LIMITED EDITION MOSCOW CLUTCH (March 17, 2010)







Aliona Doletskaya (Director of Vogue Russia) with Tomas Maier - dress looks like a costumized version of a Resort 2010 dress


----------



## jula

Alisa Hazanova and Natalia Luchaninova - Nero Satin Knot, Large Crocodile Frame Bag Spring 2008





Tomas Maier and Yana Rudkovskaya - Suit Fall 2008


----------



## jula

Kanye West













upscalehype


----------



## jula

Julia Moore (February 2009) - Dress Fall 2009, Ebano Croc Knot


----------



## jula

Julie Macklowe arriving at the premiere of "The September Issue" (August 19, 2009) - Dress Fall 2009


----------



## jula

Simona Krainova - Dress Spring 2010









ID'd by *fincher* from tfs


----------



## jula

Roberto Verdi at New York Fashion Week (February 16, 2010)





zimbio


and in June 2007




life


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian (May 16, 2010)

















x17online/tfs


----------



## jula

Francois-Henri Pinault and Salma Hayek Pinault (May 18, 2010) - Nero Croc Men's Bag Fall 2004






















popsugar.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Chanel Iman in Time Magazine Style&Design Fall/Winter 2008 "Shock of Chic" - Coat Fall 2008









models.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Ashley Olsen at the Miss Davenport trunkshow (November 17, 2005) - Gold Intrecciato Embroidered Stretch Knot Spring 2002





















olsen-twins-news.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## BookerMoose

^Is she wearing an umbrella?


----------



## jula

BookerMoose said:


> ^Is she wearing an umbrella?



 I quite like it! Very seventies.... And she has the legs to pull it off.

Cameron Diaz on her way out of LAX (May 22, 2010) - Marco Polo trolley













justjared


----------



## jula

Seo Ji-hye (May 19, 2010) - Dress, Wedges Spring 2010


----------



## jula

Alanis Morissette at LAX (April 9, 2009) - Nero Pillow Bag





















acephotos.org


----------



## jula

Nicholas Tse arriving at the Hong Kong Film Awards 2010 (April 18, 2010) - Head to toe Spring 2010





















zimbio/ gq


----------



## jula

Maxim Beloserkovsky and Irina Dvorovenko (Principal Dancers from the American Ballet Theatre) at the ABT Spring Gala (May 17, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010









style.com


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes (May 24, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta





















x17online


----------



## jula

Patricia Field (Stylist of Sex and the City) at the Sex And The City 2 premiere (May 24, 2010) - Dress Pre-Fall 2009





















socialitelife.com/ zimbio.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends the Nicolo Cardi Gala Dinner At The Cardi Black Box Gallery in Milan (May 24, 2010)  - Dress Pre-Fall 2009





















life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Jessica and Tina Simspon at the Alliance For Women In Medias 2010 Gracies Awards (May 25, 2010) - Antique Silver Knot

















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jerry and Jessica Seinfeld attend the 'Sex And The City 2' Premiere in NYC (May 24, 2010) - Fluo Yellow Lizard Oxidized Silver Knot





















life.com


----------



## Nankali

jane said:


> she's using a Cabat as her baby bag.... man...


 
LOVE that BV bag of yours (with the cake by the window)! May I ask what model is it?? I have just bought my first BV Veneta woven bag (yesterday, hasn't yet arrived) and I love it already so much that I am planning to get the second one and the third and..  OMG, I have been a LV girl (ok, there´s couple of Dior and Tod´s bags in the wardrobe as well..) and until know didn't even realize these amazing bags existed!!!


----------



## jula

Susan and Robert Downey Jr (May 30, 2010) - Ferro Roma














x17online


----------



## jula

Paris Hilton arriving at "The View" (May 27, 2010) with a Turquoise Croc Veneta 




















celebrity-gossip/people


----------



## jula

Jacqueline Sackler (Art Collector, Guggenheim's Young Collectors Council) at the American Museum of Natural History Winter Dance (March 11, 2008) - Catena Knot


----------



## jula

Jacqueline Sackler and Tomas Maier attend the 13th Annual 2009 ACE Awards presented by the Accessories Council in NYC (November 2, 2009) - Dress Fall 2009, Nero Silk Faille Stretch Knot, Necklace


















Tomas and Glenda Bailey (editor of Harper's Bazaar) sporting a beautiful BV necklace full post here




life.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

A full-length shot of Maria Kerner's outfit - I think her earrings are BV too








jula said:


> Maria Kerner snapped during Fashion Week - Dress Spring 2009, Bombé Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vogue.it/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori (March 31, 2010) - Fever Fold-over Clutch









life/ geekpurses

Martina Mandadori (January 21, 2010) - Satin Karung Shoe Fall 2009












life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mandadori at the Missoni Show (September 27, 2009) - Bramble Silk Faille Stretch Knot

















life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston (June 4, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta

















x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell attends the annual Raisa Gorbachev Foundation Party at Stud House, Hampton Court (June 5, 2010) in London, England - Nero Silk Stretch Knot

















life/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell attends the UK Film Premiere of 'Dirty Oil' (March 15, 2010)





life


----------



## jula

Cameron Silver (owner of Decades - LA based vintage store) attends "LA Honors the Costume Institute's Andrew Bolton" (May 28, 2010) - Suit, Shirt Spring 2010 

with Andrew Bolton





with Jennifer Morrison





with Andrew Bolton and Susan Casden










hauteliving/ gq


----------



## Really?

Hello All! this is my first post-but I have been a lurking for a while! 
James Spader and his fiancée actress Leslie Stefanson are BIG BV fans. He carries one and she has a few. 






I believe this is one as well, not sure of the style.





November 2006-you can see his..




(Splash news)


----------



## jula

Cynthia Nixon (Miranda Hobbes) in Sex and the City 2 - Dress Spring 2009





















life/ jolie/ netaporter


----------



## jula

Holly Valance attends The Caudwell Children Butterfly Ball at Battersea Evolution on May 20, 2010 in London  Nero Silk Knot









life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance and Nick Candy attend the Royal Academy Summer Exhibiton 2010 VIP preview at the Royal Academy of Arts on June 9, 2010 in London - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot





















life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman attends the 2010 CMT Music Awards at the Bridgestone Arena on June 9, 2010 in Nashville, Tennessee - Origami Knot






























life.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Kate Hudson on the set of "Something Borrowed" (June 10, 2010) - Luggage Set (trolley, carry-on, beauty case)





















zimbio


----------



## jula

more





















zimbio/ bottegaveneta/tibesti


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arriving at LAX (june 6, 2010) - BV trolley

















zimbio


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes arrives at LAX airport (June 10, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta





















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ha Ji Won (South Korean Actress) attends the 14th Pusan International Film Festival (October 8, 2009) - Dress, Heels Fall 2009, Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot

























yonhapnews/ yeinjee/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amber Rose (Kanye West's girlfriend) - Heels Spring 2009













twitter/ style


----------



## jula

Lovely pics from streetstyle blogs





thesartorialist






styleandthecity










stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

I have been mulling this one over for weeks... she either is wearing Bottega Veneta without BV accessoires (which is rather unusual) or her stylist ripped off the outfit from the fall 2010 runway! :wondering

Kristen Wiig at the premiere of "MacGruber" in NYC (May 19, 2010) -  Pants, Shirt Pre-Fall 2010 





















life/ style


----------



## jula

Ha Ji Won in a dress and shoes from the Fall 2009 collection

















vietnamnet/ photo-media/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Fan Bingbing arrives at the 13th Shanghai Film Festival (June 12, 2010) - Dress Spring 2010, Canevas Fever Embroidered Knot

























news.xinhuanet/ daylife/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer attends the 'Fifty Fund Raiser for the Old Vic Theatre' in London (November 19, 2006) - Nero Campana

















tfs


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes out shopping (June 16, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta

















justjared/ bottegaveneta

And with Eddie Cibrian out for lunch at Nobu (June 13, 2010)









x17online


----------



## jula

Salone del Mobile 2010. Pop up party per Bottega Veneta (April 15, 2010) in Milano

Tomas Maier and Afef





Tomas Maier and Isabella Ferrari - Silver Moire Knot









Coco Brandolini and Osanna Visconti di Modrone - Gran Pitone Frame Bag








style.it/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Lisa Ling arriving at the Bottega Veneta Store opening party in SoHo (October 25, 2000) - Jacket Fall 2000













life.com/ getty/ style.com



Zoe Felix attends the Bottega Veneta Rue Montaigne Paris Store Opening (February 27, 2006) - Dress Spring 2006









life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston out and about in Beverly Hills (June 17, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta


























x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman enjoys some quality time with her family at the Ottoman Cuisine restaurant in Dawes Point, Australia (June 18, 2010) - Nero Origami Knot

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker (wife of Andy Roddick) shops for groceries in NYC (June 18, 2010) - looks like she got herself a present while shooting her upcoming movie in Hawaii....





















zimbio

fun fact and cute coincidence: Jennifer, Nicole and Brooklyn star together in an upcoming movie: _Just Go With It_


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark attend the Government Pre-Wedding Dinner for Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden and Daniel Westling at The Eric Ericson Hall on June 18, 2010 in Stockholm, Sweden - Elephant Silk Knot





















theroyalforums/ life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Noor bint Asem of Jordan attends the Government Pre-Wedding Dinner for Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden on June 18, 2010 and Crown Princess Victoria's wedding on June 19, 2010 - Metallic Coassiale Knot





















my bad screencaps/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo (Fashion Director at Large - Vogue Nippon) - Yolk Paille Intreccio Sfrangiato Nappa Bag









tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## couturequeen

jula said:


> Brooklyn Decker (wife of Andy Roddick) shops for groceries in NYC (June 18, 2010) - looks like she got herself a present while shooting her upcoming movie in Hawaii....



Is this the mini or medium?


----------



## jula

couturequeen said:


> Is this the mini or medium?



Mmmh, good question. Brooklyn is 5'9'', so this looks like a mini too me.  Since I am based in Europe I have never seen a mini in action, so I hope that others will chime in too.


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault leaving Letterman (June 21, 2010) - Sfera Long Earrings White Gold, Rose Gold (or Gold) Diamond Intrecciato Bracelet





















laineygossip/ life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## TankerToad

jula said:


> Mmmh, good question. Brooklyn is 5'9'', so this looks like a mini too me.  Since I am based in Europe I have never seen a mini in action, so I hope that others will chime in too.


I have one just like it in Ink and it is for sure a mini~I am 5'8" and it looks just like mine, but I think hers in black


----------



## TankerToad

couturequeen said:


> Is this the mini or medium?


Mini for sure~and still available in Hawaii.


----------



## baghooligan

jula said:


> Salma Hayek Pinault leaving Letterman (June 21, 2010) - Sfera Long Earrings White Gold, Rose Gold (or Gold) Diamond Intrecciato Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laineygossip/ life/ bottegaveneta



I think she needs to invest in a bra...


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek leaves her hotel to head to the "Late Night with Jimmy Fallon" show in New York City (June 22, 2010) - White and Yellow Gold Diamond Link Bracelet













zimbio/ elle


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault attends the premiere of 'Grown Ups' at the Ziegfeld Theatre on June 23, 2010 in New York City - Nero Satin Knot

















x17online


----------



## jula

Close-up of Anna's Sfrangiato





Tommy Ton for style.com



jula said:


> Anna Dello Russo (Fashion Director at Large - Vogue Nippon) - Yolk Paille Intreccio Sfrangiato Nappa Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alyson Hannigan holds on tight to her little mini-me, 14-month-old daughter Satyana, during a day out in Beverly Hills (June 24, 2010) - New Seamless Zip Tote aka Pillow Bag 














people.com/ wonderwall/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marisa Tomei attends  the New York Premiere of "Alfie" (October 18, 2004) - Heels Fall 2004





















life.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Jennifer Connelly poses at a photocall for her movie 'Dark Water' at Hotel Palace on June 15, 2005 in Madrid, Spain - Dress Fall 2005





















tfs/ style


----------



## jula

Simona Krainova (October 6, 2009) - Knot, Dress Fall 2009





















super.cz/ pravda.sk/ idnes.cz/ style.com


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson heads to dancing rehearsals (June 27, 2010)













tfs


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden attends The World Childhood Foundation Fundraising Ball at The Northumberland on June 30, 2010 in London, England - Nero Silk Knot





















life/ getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## boxermom

Sorry I don't know how to separate the photos. I saw Brooklyn Decker in the right hand photo with a Nero Cabat.


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston was spotted leaving the Sunset Tower hotel restaurant in West Hollywood last night after having what is being called a romantic dinner with Chris Gartin. (July 1, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta









splashnewsonline


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore Candids (October 20, 2009)


----------



## jula

Kelly Ripa and Mark Consuelos are spotted out and about together in Tribeca (June 28, 2010) - Heels Spring 2007

















zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Abbie Cornish arrives for the Calvin Klein Spring 2009 Collection launch at Pier 2 Walsh Bay on Tuesday (December 16) on Cockatoo Island, Sydney, Australia - Mineral Silk Knot













justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giovanna Battaglia (Fashion Director, Vogue Gioiello & Vogue Pelle) - Wedges Spring 2010









jak&jil/blog.com


----------



## TankerToad

boxermom said:


> Sorry I don't know how to separate the photos. I saw Brooklyn Decker in the right hand photo with a Nero Cabat.


  That is her Mini Cabat in Nero


----------



## jula

Maria Nevskaya (Editor-in-Chief, L'Officiel Russia) arrives at the Neon Charity Gala (May 24, 2010) - Nero Satin Knot

















zimbio/ vogue.ru/ lofter.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tatiana Shirkina (Director of the Hennessy Social and Cultural Fund) arrives at the Neon Charity Gala (May 24, 2010) - Metallic Mineral Lisert Knot

















lofter.ru/ visualrian/ getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston attending a meeting on Wednesday (July 7) in Los Angeles - Paille Belly Veneta


























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Ripa leaving Starbucks in NYC (July 6, 2010) - Heels Spring 2007

















tfs/ style


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault was spotted leaving an appointment in Los Angeles with Valentina (July 7, 2010) - BV belt









popsugar


----------



## jula

Maria Nevskaya (Editor-in-Chief, L'Officiel Russia) outside the Valentino Fashion Show in Paris (July 7, 2010)













stockholmstreetstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giovanna Mezzasalma (stylist) with Stefano Guerrini at Milano Fashion Week (June 2010) - Heels Spring 2009













thesartorilaist/ catchinginstants


----------



## jula

Holly Valance attends the Serpentine Gallery Summer Party on July 8, 2010 in London, England - Nero Silk Knot





















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

at Pitti Uomo in Florence (June 2010) - Bag Spring 2010









naplesstreetststyle/ style


at Pitti Uomo - Nero Briefcase









Tommy Ton for gq.com


----------



## jula

Pitti Uomo again 













Tommy Ton for style.com and gq.com


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni attends the Valentino Garavani Archives - Dinner Party at Versailles (July 8, 2010) - Gold Baby Bag

















getty/ fashiondes/ fabsugar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lee Soo Kyung (South Korean actress) arrives at the 2007 KBS Drama Awards (January 7, 2008) - Antique Brass Nappa Knot

















music.kpopshare.com/ ganjjang.wordpress.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian - Paille Belly Veneta





















infdaily/ bottegaveneta


LeAnn Rimes leaving a Fourth of July taping in New York City (July 2, 2010)





celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## jula

Elke Wikens (Austrian actress) attends the amfAR Gala Vienna 2010 as part of the Life Ball 2010 at Parliament Of Austria on July 17, 2010 in Vienna, Austria - Dress Fall 2010

















getty/ daylife


----------



## jula

Actress Fan Bing Bing attends Elle Style Awards China 2010 held on July 7, 2010 at Waldorf Astoria Hotel in Shanghai - Dress Fall 2010





















style.com


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz attends the German film premiere of 'Knight And Day' at the Gloria Palast on July 21, 2010 in Munich, Germany - Dress Spring 2010





















tfs/ life/ style


----------



## jula

Very stylish lady at Paris Fashion Week - Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot









easyfashion/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma (Fashion Editor at OK! Magazine Russia) at a Beach Party (July 2010) - Dress Resort 2010


























tpf celebrity section/ style.com


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner (Accessoires Buyer for the Russian luxury department store "Mercury") at an appointment with Anna Dello Russo - Dress Spring 2010

























Anna Dello Russo's twitter/ life/ daylife/ elle


----------



## jula

Beauty: A Night Out with Model Dree Hemingway (July 10, 2010) - Heels Spring 2010

(...) Hemingway tries on her favorite Bottega Veneta wedge heels for a stroll around the room. Shed worn them for a walk to the Lower East Side from her apartment last week with barely a blister as proof. Im pretty efficient in heels, she says. (...)










vogue.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Bollywood Actress Rani Mukherjee attends Sabyasachi Mukherjee show at Delhi Couture Week (July 20, 2010) - Nero Impero Karung Knot




















bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz with her niece and entourage shopping in Paris (July 24) 




















tfs

-> isn't the guy in the striped shirt next to the lady with the nero Roma Brad, Rachel Zoe's assistant? I know that Cameron is one of Zoe's clients, but it's kinda funny that Brad gets to travel with Cam.....


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn at The First Annual Benefit hosted by Los Angeles Nomadic Division (LAND) on July 14, 2010 - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Fume Knot















wwd/ huffingtonpost/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer - Nero Campana


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz spends an afternoon shopping in Paris and lunches at Diep before returning to the Plaza Athenee Hotel (July 25, 2010) - Red Vintage Bottega Veneta Frame Clutch

























x17online/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Bollywood couple Aishwarya Rai Bachchan and Abishek Bachchan enjoying a holiday in Rome with his parents (July 24, 2010) - Oceano Leaf Printed Parge Canvas Tote Cruise 2008

























pinkvilla.com/ pursepage


----------



## jula

Actress Cody Horn (her father is the president of Warner Brothers and chief operating officer) arrives to the premiere of Warner Bros.'s 'Flipped' on July 26, 2010 in Hollywood, California - Nero Karung Gorgiera (?) Stretch Knot















zimbio/ life


Cody Horn and her father, President of Warner Bros. Entertainment, Alan Horn attend the National Board of Review of Motion Pictures Awards gala at Cipriani 42nd Street on January 12, 2010 in New York City - Nero Karung Gorgiera (?) Stretch Knot










life/ bagsnob


----------



## jula

Tilda Swinton leaves the Cipriani Hotel on August 29, 2008 in Venice, Italy - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2009















getty/ style


----------



## jula

Cody Horn attends the Cinema Society & 2(x)ist screening of 'Twelve' at Landmark's Sunshine Cinema on July 28, 2010 in New York City - Nero Karung Gorgiera (?) Stretch Knot










daylife



Cody Horn attends the premiere of 'The Extra Man' at Vapiano on July 19, 2010 in New York City - Nero Karung Gorgiera (?) Stretch Knot















zimbio


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian hold hands as they leave Nobu restaurant on Wednesday (July 28, 2010) in Malibu, California - Paille Belly Veneta






























x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Indian Socialite Farah Oomerbhoy attends the preview of Villeroy & Boch tableware in Churchgate on the 30th of July 2010 - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot ( the Stella McCartney dress, but not on her )















hamara/ bottegaveneta


----------



## nuzz

eddie peng, with fellow actress...the gal in red suit carry a knot...


----------



## jula

Corinna Schumacher, wife of Formula One racing driver Michael Schumacher, arrives at the Hockenheim Ring to watch the GP Europe (July 25, 2010) and visits Michael on the race course the day before the Grand Prix











bild.de


----------



## jula

Kelly Ripa is spotted out and about in Soho (August 5, 2010) - Heels Spring 2007






























tfs/ style


----------



## jula

Esther Que, Fashion Editor - The Rake, in Paris for Fashion Week - Tea Cuir Storm Sandals Spring 2009










streetpeeper/ bottegaveneta/ style


----------



## jula

Yvonne Strahovski arrives at the 2010 Teen Choice Awards at Gibson Amphitheatre on August 8, 2010 in Universal City, California - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## TDL

*Kristin Bell with the Antique Pink Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot* (from WWD.com, Aug. 9, 2010)

http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/bell-epoque-kristen-bell-3200711?module=today


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and boyfriend Eddie Cibrian catch a departing flight out of Californias Burbank airport on Monday (August 8) - Paille Belly Veneta

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne shopping in Malibu (August 13, 2010)




















x17online


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne leaving Madeo restaurant in West Hollywood after having lunch with a friend (June 23, 2008) - Duette Python from the Spring 2008 collection

























contactmusic/ style/ yoogiscloset


----------



## jula

Sharon and Ozzy Osbourne out shopping at Planet Blue in Malibu, CA (August 16, 2010)

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne shopping at the Bottega Veneta Store in LA (March 3, 2008) - Maxi Studded Veneta

























contactmusic/ style


----------



## jula

Sharon and Ozzy Osbourne arrive at the Spike TV 'Guy's Choice' at Sony Pictures Studios on June 5, 2010 in Culver City, California - Jardin Cluch Fall 2005

























life/ daylife/ style


----------



## jula

*Bottega Veneta Tan Duns Martial Arts Trilogy World Premiere Concert*

On August 7th, Bottega Veneta hosted a VIP cocktail to celebrate the world premiere concert of Tan Dun's "Martial Arts Trilogy at the World Expo 2010 Shanghai. Presented by Bottega Veneta, the Martial Arts Trilogy was performed by the Shanghai Philharmonic Orchestra, China Youth Symphony Orchestra, and Shanghai Philharmonic at the magnificent Expo 2010 Shanghai Cultural Centre.

Chinese actress/model Gao Yuan Yuan - Knot, Dress Resort 2011










bottega veneta facebook/ style


Olympic Diving Gold Medalist, Guo Jing Jing - Knot, Dress Resort 2011















bottega veneta facebook/ style/ fash-eccentric


----------



## jula

Model Satoko Koizumi - Dress Fall 2010, Nero Shiny Anaconda Clutch















bottega veneta facebook/ style/ bottegaveneta


Stylist Tomoki Sukezane - Suit Fall 2010










bottega veneta facebook/ style


----------



## jula

Model Arista Urahama - Dress, Heels Fall 2010, Antique Silver Knot




















bottega veneta facebook/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Zhou Xian Xin - Dress, Heels Spring 2010, Pepe Enameled Antique Sterling Silver Knot




















bottega veneta facebook/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon out and about in Brentwood (August 19)


























x17online


----------



## jula

Chinese supermodel Liu Wen attends Marie Claire&#8217;s "Style China 2010" event on August 13, 2010 - Antique Pink Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot










marieclairechina/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon leaves the Neil George Salon in Beverly Hills and walks back to her car (August 20, 2010)

























zimbio


----------



## jula

two more 










zimbio


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark, who is back in her home country Australia for her best friend's 40th birthday, goes for lunch with friends in Adelaide. The Danish royal court just announced that Mary is four months pregnant with twins. (August 21, 2010)

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Patricia Riekel (German Editor-in-Chief of Instyle and Bunte) with a BV Foldover Clutch










zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sweden's Royal Family attends a dinner at Orebro Castle in connection with the celebrations to mark the 200th anniversary of the Swedish Royal Family's succession to the throne (August 21, 2010)















svt.se/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne leaves Sur Restaurant in LA on July 8, 2008 - Duette Python




















contactmusic/ style/ yoogiscloset


----------



## lightblue84

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## couturequeen

Edie Falco dress and Knot clutch


----------



## uclaboi

Brooklyn Decker w/ Andy Roddick.  Nero Mini Cabat

justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2476550/brooklyn-decker-andy-roddick-birthday-manhattan-05/

justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2476546/brooklyn-decker-andy-roddick-birthday-manhattan-01/ 

justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2476552/brooklyn-decker-andy-roddick-birthday-manhattan-07/

justjared


----------



## sbelle

^Here we go


----------



## uclaboi

^Thanks, sbelle.


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes running errands (September 1, 2010) - Wallet Spring 2010 (couldn't find a pic  of the wallet so I attached one of the clutch)




















x17online/ style


----------



## jula

Angela Ismailos attends the "Lancia On The Red Carpet" at 67th Venice Film Festival at Palazzo del Cinema on September 2, 2010 in Venice, Italy - Dress Early Fall 2010

























daylife/ pic from Early Fall 2010 catalogue (was too lazy to scan )


----------



## jula

Ali Larter attends the World Premiere of 'Resident Evil: Afterlife' at Roppongi Hills on September 2, 2010 in Tokyo, Japan - Lilac Knot
















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon and Kelly Osbourne stock up on books and magazines at BookSoup in West Hollywood (September 4, 2010)















zimbio/ dailymail


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark is the patron present at the open water event at Christiansborg Around the Black Diamond, Copenhagen (August 27, 2010)





myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Actors Scott Bakula and Chelsea Field arrive at the 62nd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on August 29, 2010 in Los Angeles, California - Metallic Mineral Intrecciato Boudoir Knot




















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Her Majesty Queen Rania Al Abdullah of Jordan meets with Chicago Mayor Richard M. Daley in Chicago (April 23, 2010) - Dress Resort 2010















trf/ style


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian arrive at LAX airport on Monday (August 30)










justjared


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attends a project for Dansk Flygtningehaelp (Danish Refugee Council) in Viborg (September 5, 2010)










myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden at the opening of a conference at the Uppsala University, Sweden (September 6, 2010)















myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes is all smiles as she picks up a few home furnishings at Williams-Sonoma on Tuesday (September 7) in Calabasas, Calif. - Nero Plume Aquilone

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rashida Jones attends the AMC After Party for the 62nd Annual EMMY Awards at Soho House on August 29, 2010 in West Hollywood, California - Multicolor Karung Shiny Python Ayers Knot

























socialitelife/ rashidajones.blogspot/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes spotted out running some errands in Malibu, CA (September 10, 2010) - Nero Plume Aquilone






























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## couturequeen

More of Anna with the Sfrangiato




jula said:


> Close-up of Anna's Sfrangiato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Ton for style.com


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne 










x17online


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson dazzles at the Bottega Veneta boutique on 5th Avenue during 'Fashions Night Out' event in New York City (September 10) - Dress, Boots Fall 2010, Nero Pyrite Intrecciato Ayers Paper Stretch Knot, Gold Scarabee Oxidized Silver Bug Earrings

























zimbio/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Model Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the 'Picture Me: A Model's Diary' reception at The National Arts Club on September 8, 2010 in New York City - Nero Intrecciato Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot















tfs/ life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Gemma Arterton leaving the ITV Studios in London, England (September 6, 2010) - Nero Suede Cashmere Wedge Bootie


























myfavouritecelebrity/ superiorpics/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Marsha Thomason is seen around Lincoln Center during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week on September 11, 2010 in New York City - Armatura Veneta










zimbio


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends a Cocktail party by David Hryck and Alexandre Gertsman in Honor of the Lifeline Humanitarian Organization at the Alexandre Gertsman Gallery in Manhattan on July 29, 2010 - Nero Intrecciato Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot




















tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Oksana Lavewntieva (left) and Ekaterina Mukhina (Fashion Director, Vogue Russia) at the "Bottega Veneta dinner at Cristal Room Baccarat" (March 17, 2010) - Red BV Suit Resort 2010, Nero Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot, Antique Silver Knot




















lofter.ru/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jewelry Designer Osanna Visconti di Modrone attends the Della Valle Hosts Dante Ferretti Dinner Gala at the Palazzo Papadopoli during the 67th Venice International Film Festival on September 10, 2010 in Venice, Italy - Dress Resort 2011, Knot















life/ style


----------



## jula

Emma Stone hits the red carpet at the 2010 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Sunday (September 12) in Los Angeles - Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot

























justjared/ tfs


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman arrives at the 'Rabbit Hole' Premiere held at The Elgin during the 35th Toronto International Film Festival on September 13, 2010 in Toronto, Canada - Nero Origami Knot

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jewelry Designer Osanna Visconti di Modrone attends the Milanese premiere of "I Am Love" (Lo Sono L'Amore) on March 16, 2010 - Dress Resort 2010










vogue.it/ style.com


----------



## jula

Rebecca Hall attends the premiere of 'The Town' at Fenway Park on September 14, 2010 in Boston, Massachusetts - Dress Fall 2010, some kind of Knot 




















daylife/ zimbio/ elle


----------



## lightblue84

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## jula

Thank you *lightblue*  - wasn't sure if the Bottle Cabat really was Kelly's or not... 


Kelly Killoren Bensimon attends the Argentina Group Show Spring 2011 fashion show on September 16, 2010 in NYC










daylife


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo at Dusk's one year anniversary party in Atlantic City on June 19, 2010 - Nero Intrecciato Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot















tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Gemma Arterton in Toronto (September 10, 2010) - Nero Suede Cashmere Wedge Bootie

























tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ekaterina Mukhina (Fashion Director, Vogue Russia) attends Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York City (September 16, 2010) - Red Suit Resort 2010, Nero Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot

























tfs/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Opera singer Anna Netrebko arrives for the Pakistan Benefit Concert at Haus für Mozart concert hall on August 26, 2010 in Salzburg, Austria - Baby Bag 




















daylife


----------



## jula

Tracie Thoms and Rosario Dawson at Fashion's Night Out at Bottega Veneta (September 10, 2010) - Dress, Boots Fall 2010, Multicolor Karung Shiny Python Ayers Knot


























tracie's twitter/ facebook/bottega-veneta/ style/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Chicca Lualdi (Designer) at the Salvador Dali Opening Exhibition in Milan (September 22, 2010) - Ebano Pillow Bag










zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo (Editor at Large, Vogue Nippon) attends the Emporio Armani Spring/Summer 2011 fashion show during Milan Fashion Week on September 25, 2010 in Milan, Italy - Billiard Cocco tie and Dye Tiina Bag, Green Mirror Leather Sandal



























daylife/ Anna's twitter/ shoothebreeze youtube video/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Jaclyn Smith arrives at the opening Gala and 'Unmasking' for the Resnick Pavilion at LACMA on September 25, 2010 in Los Angeles, California - Chalk Intrecciato Impero Silk Snake Knot















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes gets a little camera shy as she arrives at LAX airport on Saturday (September 27) - Nero Plume Aquilone















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Gemma Arterton attends the Cinema Society and Altoids's screening of 'Tamara Drewe' at the Crosby Street Hotel on September 27, 2010 in New York City - Dress, Knot Resoort 2011

























daylife/ style/ snap from Vogue Deutsch September 2010


----------



## TDL

I am loving Gemma's 2010-2011 Resort Knot even more... it deserves a tight shot.


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo attends Giorgio Armani's Spring 2011 runway show in Milan - Yellow Mirror Leather Wedge Sandal Fall 2010




















streetfsn/ vogue.it/ ADR's twitter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz attends the "Knight & Day" Japan Premiere at Roppongi Hills in Tokyo (September 28, 2010) - Dress Pre-Fall 2010

























forums.superiorpics/ style


----------



## jula

Diane Kruger promoting "National Treasure" in Rome (December 2, 2004) - Top Spring 2005










tfs/ style


----------



## TDL

Singaporean singer Olivia Ong with various F/W 2010 items

Nero nappa double-breasted jacket & pants, Petal crossbody bag, Yellow mirror leather wedge







Petal Fuschia Light Twill Nappa Dress, Fuschia Nappa Pants, Green Mirror Leather Wedge






Cardinal Scarlet Light Twill Nappa Dress, Fuschia Padova Goatskin clutch






Croc clutch in Ink or Iris (?)






Fuschia Stretch Satin Knot


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes checks her iPhone as she leaves a Pilates workout on Wednesday (September 29) in Los Angeles - Paille Belly Veneta

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Yasmin Le Bon attends the Roberto Cavalli party at Les Beaux-Arts de Paris as part of the Paris Fashion Week Ready To Wear S/S 2011 on September 29, 2010 in Paris, France - Noce Fume Soft Crocodile Knot















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ali Larter atends the 'Secretariat' film premiere at The El Capitan Theater on September 30, 2010 in Hollywood, California - Gladiola Goatskin Ayers Knot

























forum.superiorpics/ nymag


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger arriving at LAX airport April 5, 2010 - 




















contactmusic/ pic posted by Bichon Lover in the S/S2010 thread


----------



## jula

Ricki Lake arrives at the Variety's 2nd Annual Power Of Women Luncheon at the Beverly Hills Hotel on September 30, 2010 in Beverly Hills, California - Elephant (Ash?) Silk Knot





















daylife/ bottegavenea


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger and Alan Rosenberg arrive at the Los Angeles Premiere of 'Appaloosa'  (September 17, 2008) - Nero Baby Bag










contactmusic



Marg Helgenberger arrives at the BAFTA/LA's '14th Annual Awards Season Tea Party' held at The Beverly Hills Hotel (January 12, 2008) - Nero Baby Bag















contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington arrives at Variety's annual Power of Women Luncheon in Beverly Hills September 30, 2010 - Nero Origami Knot

























kerry-washington.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Danish Crown Prince Frederik, left, and his wife Crown Princess Mary visit the city of Schwerin, Germany ( September 28, 2010) - Nero Campana

























daylife/ princessesblog76


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark and Crown Princess Mary attend an exhibition at the AROS Museum in Århus (October 1, 2010) - Elephant (Ash?) Silk Knot




















myroyal-myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

NBA player Grant Hill arrives at 2010 Summer Stage at Central Park in NYC (August 21, 2010) - Shoes Fall 2008










upscalehype/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne - Sardegna Shopper










bagthatstyle/ bottegevaneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo snapped outside the Viktor&Rolf show during Paris Fashion Week 2010 - Yellow Mirror Leather Wedge Sandal Fall 2010




















sollis.se/ les mads/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark leave an event at the Mary Foundation (October 2, 2010) - Nero Campana

























myroya-myroyals


----------



## jula

Actress Renee Zellweger leaves Starbucks in Santa Monica (October 5) - Nero Veneta

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Anne-Catherine arrives at the Christion Dior Spring/Summer 2011 show in Paris




















freshmess/ gastrochic/ kenyasstyle/ sollis.se


----------



## TDL

*Bottega Veneta Mumbai Cocktails launching their F/W 2010 Collection - October 7, 2010*

Shraddha Kapoor and Anushka Sharma - with the classic Bitter Shiny Calf Marcapunto Knot and the China + Ink Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot







Vogue India's Anaita Shroff Adajania - with the Toffee Aquilone in the background







Deepika Gehani & Jacqueline Fernandes - with the Nero and Bottle Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knots respectively






Devaunshi Mehta - with the Nero Croc Stretch Knot (YUM!)







Mandira Bedi - with the Fuschia Shiny Calf Marcapunto Knot


----------



## TDL

*More pics from the BV Mumbai Cocktails - Oct 7, 2010*

Parvatti Omakuttan - with so many lovely F/W 2010 Knots in the background (including the Gold Pyrite Scarabee Oxydized Silver Bug Knot)






Sophie Chaudhaury - with a classic Nero satin Knot
_(in the photo with her is Sanjay Kapoor, MD of the local BV franchise and Marco Bizzari, CEO of BV worldwide)_






Sameera Reddy - with the Fuschia Satin Stretch Knot


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes taking a break on a movie set in LA (October 7)















isopix


----------



## jula

Tommy Hilfiger and Dee Ocleppo attend the 6th GQ Magazine Man Awards Ceremony on November 27, 2006 at the Hotel Palace in Madrid, Spain - Dress Fall 2006




















life/ style


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger attnds the Roma Fiction Festival on July 5, 2010 - Nero Satin Knot











allaboutmarg.com


and at the Roma Awards on July 10, 2010 - Nero SatinKnot










allaboutmarg.com/ bottegaveneza


----------



## jula

Penelope Cruz posing at Carton Hotel during the Cannes Film Festival (May 22, 2006) - Dress, Heels, Bag , Sunglasses Spring 2006

























penelope-cruz.com/ style


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger dines at Madeo in West Hollywood (June 16, 2010)




















allaboutmarg/ pic posted by Bichon Lover in the SS2010 thread


----------



## jula

Fiona Swarovski and Delphine Arnault attend the Celine Spring/Summer 2011 presentation in Paris (October 3, 2010) - Nero Silk Knot










life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tom Hanks and his wife Rita Wilson spotted out for dinner in Brentwood, CA. (October 10, 2010) - Duette Python

























zimbio/ style/ yoogiscloset


----------



## jula

Penelope Cruz signs autographs at the Martinez Hotel during the Cannes Film Festival 2006 (May 2006) - Dress Spring 2006

























penelope-cruz.com/ style


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger leaving "Live with Regis and Kelly" on April 2, 2009 - Julie tote















allaboutmarg


Marg out and about on March 25, 2008 - Julie tote










allaboutmarg/ bagnsob


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon keeps close watch over her injured son, Deacon, as they go to church on Sunday (October 10) in Los Angeles















justjared


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo (Editor-at-Large and creative consultant Vogue Nippon) on her way to the Jil Sander Spring 2011 show (Milan Fashion Week 2010) - Green Mirror Sandal















theclotheswhisperer

with Carine at the Pucci show










daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger arrives at the 29th Annual People's Choice Awards (January 12, 2003) - Croc Knot

























life/ allaboutmarg


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2011 presentation in Paris (October 7, 2010) - Silver Moire Knot

























refinery29/ theclotheswhisperer/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Teresa Palmer arrives at the "Esquire Celebrates The Grand Opening of the Esquire House LA With International Medical Corps Benefit Hosted By Sienna Miller" on October 15, 2010 in Los Angeles, California - Green Mirror Leather Wedge Sandal

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tracy Pollan and Michael J. Fox arrive at Spike TV's 'Scream 2010' at The Greek Theatre on October 16, 2010 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot




















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo at Alessandra Ambrosio's annual summer kick-off "Follow the Sun" party (June 25, 2010)










caras/tfs

Jeisa Chiminazzo NARS 15X15 launch on November 12, 2009 - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot










tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Calista Flockhart visits a nail salon with a friend before grabbing a sushi lunch at Sugar Fish in Brentwood (October 19, 2010)










zimbio


----------



## jula

Ringo Starr and his wife Barbara Bach leave Mary McCartney's "From Where I Stand" book launch party in London (October 21, 2010) - Nero Plume Aquilone


























zimbio


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer - Nero Campana


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends The Brazil Foundation's 8th Annual Gala in New York City (September 23, 2010) - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot

























bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Kaho Minami attends the 23rd Tokyo International Film Festival (TIFF) Opening Ceremony at Roppongi Hills on October 23, 2010 in Tokyo, Japan - Dress Fall 2010, Knot Resort 2011















zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Ekaterina Mukhina (Fashion Director, Vogue Russia) snapped during New York Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2011 (September 2010) - Dress Spring 2009










keepthebeat.mango.com/ style.com


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller (Charlie Sheen's wife) spotted picking up a pal in North Hollywood (October 29)




















x17online


----------



## jula

Actress Gigi Leung attends the Mission Hills Star Trophy Gala at Mission Hills Resort in Haikou (October 29, 2010)- Dress Fall 2010, Yellow Mirror Leather Wedge Sandal Fall 2010, Gold Pyrite Scarabee Oxydized Silver Bug Knot






























forum.g-msic.com.tw/ tieba.baidu.com/ style.com/ bottegaveneta.com


----------



## jula

Christina Cuomo (Editor-in-Chief at _Hamptons_ and _Gotham_ Magazines) attends the Diego Della Valle's Brand Visionary Award celebrated by Barneys at Barneys New York on October 27, 2010 in New York City










zimbio


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes spotted taking her boyfriend Eddie Cibrian's son Jake to Menchie's for a frozen yogurt treat in Calabasas, Calif. on Saturday (October 23)















superiorpics/ justjared


----------



## jula

jula said:


> LeAnn Rimes spotted taking her boyfriend Eddie Cibrian's son Jake to Menchie's for a frozen yogurt treat in Calabasas, Calif. on Saturday (October 23)
> superiorpics/ justjared



Ugh, for some reason the pics won't show up: Here they are again.


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson leaving the Byron and Tracey hair salon in Los Angeles, California (February 19, 2009) - Ebano Cabat




















contactmusic


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lopez backstage at Marc Anthony's Concert at Madison Square Garden (September 10, 2010) - Dress Pre-Fall 2010

























lovelylopez/ style


----------



## prestwick

does anyone know what size is Rosario Dawson's Ebano Cabat?  TIA


----------



## jula

^
I'd say medium. 


Rosario Dawson arrives at Santa Monica College's Performing Arts Center (March 27, 2009)




















forum.skins.be


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer out and about in London (November 3, 2010) - Ebano belt

























tfs/ celebs.allwomenstalk


----------



## jula

Martina Codecasa arrives at the Bulgari Express for Save The Children Party at Salone delle Fontane, during The 5th International Rome Film Festival, on November 3, 2010 in Rome, Italy - Nero Satin Knot











marieclaire.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Official pictures of Queen Rania and King Abdullah of Jordan from 2009 - Dress Fall 2008















tfs/ style


----------



## jula

^
the pics were taken around the end of October 2008



Queen Rania of Jordan (C) and King Abdullah of of Jordan and their daughter Princess Iman (R) attend the wedding of Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden and Daniel Westling on June 19, 2010 in Stockholm, Sweden - Dress Fall 2008




















trf/ style


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visits the Danish Refugee Council Centre in Odense (November 3, 2010)




















myroyal-myroyals/ princessesblog76


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson attends the Rocco Barocco Milan Fashion Week Womenswear S/S 2011 show on September 22, 2010 in Milan, Italy - Nero Suede Cashmere Wedge Bootie 










rosariodawson.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn attends the Decades Denim launch party (November 2, 2010) - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Fume Knot










style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller (Charlie Sheen's soon-to-be ex-wife) and Paris Hilton have a girl's night out at Vibrato restaurant at the Beverly Glen center, where they were overheard discussing their new reality show (November 5, 2010)















x17online


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the 'A Decade of Linda V: A 10 Year Photographic Retrospective' opening reception at Kastel at ***** Soho Hotel on October 13, 2010 in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot










tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Vintage Purse

IFFAH said:


> Ashley Olsen


Can anyone tell what size is Ashley Olsen's Olive Rivet Veneta? Medium or Large?


----------



## jula

Actress Nicole Sullivan attends the 5th Annual March of Dimes celebration of babies luncheon at The Four Seasons Hotel on November 13, 2010 in Los Angeles - Fever Cervo Hobo















daylife/ femalenetwork


----------



## jula

Vintage Purse said:


> Can anyone tell what size is Ashley Olsen's Olive Rivet Veneta? Medium or Large?



Ugh - that's a tough one. Usually I'd say Large, but the Olsens are shrimps, so it could well be a Medium.... Judging from the wide base, I'm going on a limp here and say Large...


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson arriving at LAX





people stylewach


----------



## jula

Andrew Rosen (President of Theory), Jenny Dyer (Designer) and Olivier Theyskens (Designer) attend the 7th Annual CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund Awards at Skylight SOHO on November 15, 2010 in New York City - Fuchsia Shiny Calf Knot















daylife/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston out and about in Manhattan's Tribeca neighborhood (November 15, 2010) - Nero Crochet Raffia

























people/ popsugar / jenniferanistonsource


----------



## nomorerack

like the designs,.. pretty authentic,...


----------



## jula

Julia Moore attends the U.S. launch for Technogym at the Technogym Showroom on November 16, 2010 in New York City - Karung Leopard Print Clutch
















zimbio/ geekhandbags


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy (International Editor of Italian Vanity Fair, Spanish Vanity Fair, German Vogue and Russian Vogue, former editor-in-chief of Interview Magazine), on the right, and her partner Sandra Brant at various events in the last few years - Bisanzio Top Handle Bag

























contactmusic/ life/ bagcraze


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazo attends the Tori Praver & Barneys New York Fashion + Art Event Benefiting the Surfrider Foundation at The Fat Radish on November 17, 2010 in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot

























bellazon/ tfs


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and the royal family of Sweden attend the World Child and Youth Forum at the Royal Palace on November 19, 2010 - Ebano Veneta




















myroyal-myroyals/ belga


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart leaving The Weinstein Company's 'NINE' luncheon at Per Se restaurant on the 4th floor of the Time Warner Center in New York City (December 14, 2009)















contactmusic


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston arrives on/ and leaves the set of the upcoming comedy "Wanderlust" in NYC (November 20, 2010) - Crochet Raffia

























celebrity-gossip/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Lori Firstenberg (LAXART director and curator) attends "The Artist's Museum Happening" MOCA Los Angeles Gala sponsored by Chanel Fine Jewelry cocktail reception held at MOCA Grand Avenue on November 13, 2010 in Los Angeles - Nero Sunset Clutch















getty/ bv


----------



## jula

Chinese actor Hu Bing at the Bottega Veneta store opening in HongKong (October 18, 2007) - Leather Jacket, Shirt, Pants Fall 2007

























music.yule.soho/ tieba.baidu/ ent.mop.com/ style


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy (International Editor of Italian Vanity Fair, Spanish Vanity Fair, German Vogue and Russian Vogue, former editor-in-chief of Interview Magazine) snapped during Paris Fashion Week 2010 - Fever Cabat, Red Crommet Sandals




















vogue.it/ luxury-obsessed/ saks


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller and Paris Hilton hit up STK in West Hollywood (November 21, 2010) - Ebano Ball 

























x17online


----------



## jula

Jamie Lee Curtis out and about in Beverly Hills (November 23, 2010)















contactmusic


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell at the 24 Hour Plays Celebrity Gala in London on November 21, 2010




















tifan/ contactmusic


----------



## jula

Faye Wong (Chinese actress and singer) at the Beijing international Airport










star.mop.com


----------



## jula

Fan Bingbing (Chinese actress and model) at a press call for her new movie (November 17, 2010) - Suit Fall 2010















haiba/ elle china/ style/


----------



## jula

Fan Bingbing doing promotion for L'Oreal (she is one of their spokespersons) in Shanghai (November 20, 2010) - Dress Fall 2010

























haiba/ daylife


----------



## jula

Usher performing at the 2010 American Music Awards (November 21, 2010) - Iris Light Cotton Jacket and Iris Light Cotton Pant Fall 2010


























gossiponthis/ popsugar/ style


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love it... espcially the boots ( are they from BV)?..


----------



## jula

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love it... espcially the boots ( are they from BV)?..



They do look like Raf Simons high tops to me....  




upscalehype



They new high tops from BV for Spring 2011 have a white sole 





style.com


----------



## jula

Nicholas Tse arrives ahead of the Golden Horse Film Awards in Taoyuan, outside Taipei, on November 20, 2010 - Jacket Fall 2010










daylife/ style


----------



## jula

Sarah Wiener (Austrian TV chef) attends the 'German Sustainability Award' at Maritim Hotel on November 26, 2010 in Duesseldorf, Germany - Lotus Satin Knot




















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ann-Kathrin snapped during Paris Fashion Week 2010 with a lovely Montaigne










stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

Chinese actress Yao Chen at the premiere of her movie _Great Love_ on November 6, 2010 - Dress, Green Mirror Leather Wedge Sandal Fall 2010




















elle china/ self china / daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Faye Wong at the Shanghai Airport (November 19, 2010) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag aka Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote










bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Usher performing with Justin Bieber at Madison Square Garden (August 31, 2010) - Dark Iris Washed Fine Nappa Blouson (Leather Jacket) Fall 2010

























usher-raymond.net/ daylife


----------



## jula

Leighton Meester was spotted at IFPs 20th Annual Gotham Independent Film Awards in NYC (November 29, 2010) - Billiard Coco Tye and Dye Clutch

























celebrity-gossip/ imnotobsessed/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## blazedog

Cabat


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz is seen on December 1, 2010 in Madrid, Spain




















getty


----------



## jula

Dasha Zhukova (former editor-in-chief of POP Magazine) attends the launch of the 2011 Pirelli Calendar on November 30, 2010 in Moscow, Russia - Dress Fall 2010

























daylife


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman holds onto husband Keith Urban as the two get into a waiting car outside of their NYC apartment to attend the preview of Nicole's new movie "Rabbit Hole" (December 2, 2010) - Origami Knot

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Lin Chi-Ling (Taiwanese model and actress) doing promotion for Longines in Beijing on October 29, 2009 - Dress Fall 2009

























laiba.tianya.cn/ limges/ style


----------



## jula

Usher leaving the Mayfair Hotel in London and at a radio station (October 8, 2010) - Dark Bottle Nubuck Suede Jacket, Pants, Boots Fall 2010


























usher-raymond.net/ sandrarose/ style


----------



## jula

German actress Gerit Kling attends the 'Launch of the BMW Art Advent Calender 2010' at the BMW branch on December 2, 2010 in Berlin, Germany - Nero Belly Veneta















AEDT/ getty


----------



## jula

Paris Hilton and Brooke Mueller are dressed in their gym clothes as they film their upcoming reality show in the Hollywood Hills (November 30, 2010) - Ebano Ball Bag




















zimbio/ x17online


----------



## BookerMoose

^^ Why is Usher signing a toilet seat?


----------



## jula

^
As far as I know it's the radio stations tradition to let their guests sign that toilet seat 


Fan Bingbing arriving at Harper's Bazaar Star Night Auction (September 29, 2009) - Dress Fall 2009






























haiba.cn/ new.artxun/ style


----------



## jula

Yao Chen attends the Harper's Bazaar Men's Style Person of the Year 2010 Awards (December 3, 2010) - Dress Fall 2010

























xinhuanet/ star.yako/ chinanews/ style


----------



## jula

Lin Chi-Ling at a Longines VIP event in Ningbo on December 14, 2009 - Dress Spring 2010




















cctv/ enorth/ CNS/ style


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz enjoys a meal out at the Borchardt restaurant in Berlin, Germany  (December 3, 2010) - Ebano Veneta




















justjared


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo at the "Love & Other Drugs" NYC Screening (November 16, 2010) - Nero Intrecciato Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot










bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Oprah Winfrey walks the red carpet at the Kennedy Center Honors in Washington (December 5, 2010) - Nero Intrecciato Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston on vacation in Mexico (November 25, 2010) - Nero Crochet Raffia





jenniferanistonsource


----------



## jula

Beatrice Bulgari attends the exhibition launch for the Bulgari 125th anniversary celebration at Grand Palais on December 9, 2010 in Paris, France - Dress Fall 2010




















daylife/ style


----------



## jula

Celine Dion sighting at the Ritz-Carlton Hotel in Central Park on March 5, 2010 in New York City - Tornabuoni Top Handle Bag Fall 2009















buzzfoto/ twitpic


----------



## jula

South Korean Actress Lee Yeon Hee attends the 25th Golden Disk Awards in Seoul (December 9, 2010) - Dress, Ink Smoke Ayers Mirror Sandal Fall 2010, Gladiola Embroidered Knot

























twentytwo.onsugar/ style/ bottegaveneta/ bagaholicboy


----------



## jula

Tamara Mellon (co-founder of Jimmy Choo) attends The Women's Wear Daily 100 Anniversary Gala at Cipriani 42nd Street in NYC on November 2, 2010 - Dress Pre-Fall 2010

























contactmusic/ style


----------



## jula

Cown Princess Mary of Denmark and Crown Prince Frederik with their children attend the premiere of the ballet A Tivoli Dream in Copenhagen (December 10, 2010) - Nero Campana





















myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Julia Louis-Dreyfus arrives at LAX to catch an outbound flight to New York City (August 30, 2010) - Paille Cabat

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Angela Ismailos (Director) attends a screening of her movie "Great Directors" at the Sag Harbor Theater in the Hamptons - Dress Resort 2010




















hamptons/ wsj/ style


----------



## jula

Holly Valance and her boyfriend, property developer, Nick Candy leave London's Nobu restaurant carrying (October 4, 2010) - Nero Satin Knot




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz and Alex Rodriguez leave Morandi restaurant in downtown New York City on Tuesday (December 14) after having lunch together - Ebano Veneta




















justjared


----------



## jula

Lin Chi-Ling at the Longines sponsord premiere of her new movie "The Treasure Hunter" (December 30, 2009) - Dress Spring 2010

























longines/ mingxing/ xinhuanet/ style


----------



## CHANELllie

BookerMoose said:


> ^^ Why is Usher signing a toilet seat?



I wander ...


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz prepares to depart from LAX (December 19, 2010) - Large Duffle Bag, Cabin Bag

























zimbio


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz 

^^^I think we posted this in the same time , but here are bigger pics
Gorgeous bags


----------



## jula

^^^^
that can happen  

Cameron Diaz landing in Cabo San Lucas (December 20, 2010)

























tfs


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills (December 20, 2010)










x17online


----------



## jula

Indian actress Raveena Tandon attends Anita Dongres store launch in Munbai (December 15, 2010) - Nero Pyrite Intrecciato Ayers Papier Stretch Knot




















bollywoodmantra/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and his girlfriend, Victorias Secret babe Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, catch a departing flight to Los Angeles via Londons Heathrow airport on Monday (December 27) - Nero Intrecciato Large Duffle Bag




















justjared.com


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington-Whitely arrive at Miami International Airport and cart their own luggage outside (December 27, 2010)

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Saya and Hama Abu Khan during Paris Fashion Week September 2010 - Julie Tote


----------



## jula

Julia Koch hosted a cocktail party to unveil the 31.06-carat deep blue Wittelsbach-Graff diamond which will be exhibited at the American Museum of Natural History (October 28, 2010) - Dress Fall 2010, Billiard Coco Tye and Dye Clutch


























wwd/ billyfarrellagency/ style


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arriving at the premiere of "Poseidon" in LA on May 10, 2006 - Bag Fall 2004




















wire/ exposay/ style


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum attends the Grand Opening of Marquee Nightclub in Las Vegas (December 31, 2010) - Dress Resort 2011

























superiorpics/ style


----------



## jula

Minka Kelly backstage at the 2011 People's Choice Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. on January 5, 2011 - Elephant Silk Knot

























justjared/ celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## TDL

Bollywood actress, model, host Genelia D'Souza on the cover of Grazia Magazine January 2011 wearing a dress from Resort 2010/2011.


----------



## jula

Brooke Mueller meets up with Paris and Kathy Hilton to make an appearance on Paris' new reality TV show (January 7, 2011)




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Calista Flockhart seen leaving an office building after a meeting in Brentwood, CA (January 11, 2011)


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore walks to the gym in NYC (January 5th 2011)















tfs


----------



## jula

Actress Summer Glau arrives at the NBC Universal 2011 Winter TCA Press Tour All-Star Party at the Langham Huntington Hotel on January 13, 2011 in Pasadena, California - Dress Spring 2010

























summer-glau.net/ style


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough arrives at the Bvlgari private event honoring Simon Fuller and Paul Haggis to benefit Save The Children and Artists For Peace and Justice at the home of Ron Burkle on January 13, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California - Elephant Silk Knot

























Celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman attends the 16th Annual Critics Choice Movie Awards on January 14, 2011 in Hollywood, California - Nero Origami Knot

























contactmusic/ celebutopia/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston is seen leaving a hair salon in Beverly Hills (January 15, 2011) - Nero Crochet Raffia

























x17online


----------



## jula

Olivia Palermo attends the HauteMuse magazine event in Qatar (January 17, 2011) - Magma Ayers Knot

























hautemuse


----------



## jula

Leann Rimes smiles at fiance Eddie Cibrian while walking through Burbank Airport on Tuesday (January 18) in Burbank, Calif. - Nero Plume Aquilone















justjared


----------



## jula

Producer J.J. Abrams and his wife Katie McGrath arrive at Elton John's private benefit concert for the American Foundation for Equal Rights on January 19, 2011 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Veneta





purepeople


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart attends the Lever Couture Show during Berlin Mercedes Benz Fashion Week (January 19, 2011) - Lagoon (?!) Cabat


























tfs


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson out and about in LA (January 18, 2011)

























celebrity-paradise


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attend the Cinema Society with DKNY Jeans & DeLeon Tequila screening of 'No Strings Attached' at the Tribeca Grand Hotel on January 20, 2011 in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot










daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz leaves South Beach Steak House  Prime 112&#8242; on Thursday (January 20) in Miami - Vintage Clutch










tfs/ justjared


----------



## jula

Actor Jason Statham and his girlfriend Rosie Huntington-Whiteley arriving on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA (January 24, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Duffle, Nero Light Calf Garment Bag






























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

David Copperfield and his girlfriend arrive at the wolrd premiere of "Gnomeo & Juliet" at the El Capitan Theatre in Hollywood, CA (January 23, 2011) - Empire (?) Ayers Knot















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Additional pic of Jason Statham





justjared


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives into Paris via the Eurostar (January 24, 2010) - Large Duffle Bag, Cabin Bag




















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## iBag

miley

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/10/cyrus-shopping/miley-cyrus-birthday-shopping-spree-22.jpg

is it m or l veneta?

more pictures here


----------



## jula

^
The pics have already been posted. I think the Pleated Veneta is a Large.


Cameron Diaz & Naomi Campbell out in London (January 23, 2011) - Vintage Frame Clutch





tfs


----------



## DisCo

A better angle of Cameron's clutch


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz leaving her hotel to have dinner at Hotel Costes in Paris (January 25, 2011)

























celebrity-gossip


----------



## jula

Beyonce walking with a bodyguard on Friday (January 28) in New York City - Nero Cervo Brick















atl/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

More Pics of Beyonce and her Cervo Brick




















x17online


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley are ready for take off (January 27, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Duffle, Nero Light Calf Garment Bag






























bauergriffinonline/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Blythe Danner attends the US premiere of the romantic drama "Waiting for Forever" (February 1, 2011) - Nero Veneta
















zimbio


----------



## jula

jroger1 said:


> Don't mean to chat, is Blythe Danner wearing a medium veneta?



Looks like a medium to me.


Beyonce steps out on Wednesday (February 2) in New York City - Nero Cervo Brick


----------



## jula

Jessica Szohr attends the PepsiCo Super Bowl Weekend Kickoff Party at Wyly Theater on February 4, 2011 in Dallas, Texas - Chalk Scarabee Iridescent Snakeskin Crossbody Bag

























socialitelife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## TDL

Cameron Diaz at LAX - Ash/Uniform (?) large intrecciato duffel and matching wheeled trolley


----------



## jula

German actress Martina Gedeck attends the 46th Golden Camera awards at the Axel Springer Haus on February 5, 2011 in Berlin, Germany - Nero Galuchat Knot















daylife/ bottegaveneta


German actress Christiane Paul attends the 46th Golden Camera awards at the Axel Springer Haus on February 5, 2011 in Berlin, Germany - Nero Silk Knot










daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jessica Szohr arrives at DIRECTV's Fifth Annual Celebrity Beach Bowl at Victory Park on February 5, 2011 in Dallas, Texas - Chalk Scarabee Iridescent Snakeskin Crossbody Bag










jessicaszohrfan


Jessica Szohr attends a private dinner hosted by Audi during Super Bowl XLV Weekend at the Audi Forum Dallas on February 5, 2011 in Dallas, Texas - Chalk Scarabee Iridescent Snakeskin Crossbody Bag















daylife/ tumblr/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Indian singer/ actress Manasi Scott attends the Louis Royer Cognac dinner at Grand Haytt, Mumbai (December 17, 2010) - Beetle Iridescent Nappa Clutch (style: 252457 VP381 2405)










bollywoodmantra


Indian actress Sonali Bendre arrives at sohail Khan's birthday bash (December 20, 2010) - Beetle Iridescent Nappa Clutch (style: 252457 VP381 2405)















nowrunning/ bharastudent/ bottegaveneta


----------



## DisCo

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz and Alex Rodriguez are all smiles as they shop at John Varvatos in NYC (February 7, 2011)

























splashnewsonline/ justjared


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz getting coffee in NYC (February 8, 2011)















x17online


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker was spotted out in New York City on Tuesday (February 8)















celebrity-gossip


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith arrives at the AARP Magazine's 10th Annual Movies For Grownups Awards at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on February 7, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California - Chalk Intrecciato Impero Silk Snake Knot

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Long time no see  Martha and her Ebano Cabat 

Martha Stewart arriving at NBC's 'Today' Show in New York City (February 9, 2011). Her assistant suer has a nice job description 





zimbio


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek was spotted grabbing lunch in Paris, France today (February 9) - Nero Cervo Brick






























celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz and Alex Rodriguez arriving at the Miami International Airport (February 9) and house hunting in Miami (February 10) - Large Duffle Bag, Cabin Bag, Ebano Veneta



































celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dr. Camille "Cam" Saroyan (Tamara Taylor) wore a BV dress on yesterday's episode of Bones "The Daredevil in the Molde" (Season 6, Episode 13) - Dress Pre-Fall 2010


























crappy screencaps by me/ style


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz out and about in Miami (February 10, 2011) - Ebano Veneta

























justjared


----------



## jula

Beyonce leaving her home in NYC (February 10, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick















isopix/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jamie Lee Curtis arrives at the 2011 MusiCares Person of the Year tribute honoring Barbra Streisand in Los Angeles, February 11, 2011 - Nero Satin Knot

























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston leaves The Spotted Pig after having dinner with some friends on Friday (February 11) in NYC - Nero Aquatre Bag

























justjared


----------



## jula

Artist Sam Taylor Wood (she did an ad campaign for Bottega Veneta) and Aaron Johnson attend the 2011 Orange British Academy Film Awards at The Royal Opera House on February 13, 2011 in London, England - Macassar Wood Tiger's Eye Knot




















daylife


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban attend The 53rd Annual GRAMMY Awards held at Staples Center on February 13, 2011 in Los Angeles, California (February 12, 2011) - Nero Origami Knot




















zimbio


----------



## TDL

Dawn and Tommy Lee Jones with Tomas Maier at the BV Palm Beach charity event - Nero Perlier Knot from S/S 2011 and Resort 2010-2011 dress


----------



## jula

^
*TDL* very nice pics!  


Salma Hayek shopping in Paris (February 14, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick






























tifan/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Net-a-Porter head of PR Tenley Zinke snapped during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week in NYC (February 13)





harper's bazaar


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz enjoys an evening out at Matsuhisa (February 17, 2011)















zimbio


----------



## jula

Bette Middler attends the Michael Kors show during New York Fashion Week (February 16, 2011) - Empire Shiny Calf Roma















zimbio/ wwd


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at JFK airport (February 19)

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## jula

Swedish actress Noomi Rapace poses as she arrives for the Elle Style Awards 2011 in central London on February 14, 2011 - Nero Perlier Knot




















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek, Francois-Henri Pinault and Valentina leave Restaurante Miramar after having lunch on Saturday (February 19) in Cartagena, Spain.





justjared


And Francois visiting Salma on the set of her upcoming movie, La Chispa de la Vida.















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her family sightseeing in Cartagena, Spain (February 20) - Nero Cervo Brick

























fadedyouthblog / bottegaveneta


----------



## DisCo

Leann Rimes


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Mueller


----------



## jula

Sarah Shahi on the set of "I Don't Know How She Does It" in Brooklyn, New York on February 22, 2011





eyeprime


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston arrives at LAX International Airport on a flight from Europe on Wednesday (February 23) in Los Angeles - Nero Aquatre Bag










justjared


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo after the Gucci show (February 23, 2011) - Fluo Pink Oxidized Lizard Knot















alltheprettybirds/ fashionbombdaily/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie Van der Vaart attends the Blumarine fashion show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Autumn/Winter 2011 on February 25, 2011 in Milan, Italy - Assenzio Sfrangiato Shiny Calf Knot (style 113085 VP940 3516)

























life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tamara Ralph and Michael Russo attend Natasha Thomas and Jack Durling host an evening in aid of the Kevin Spacey Foundation held at Petit Ermitage Hotel on February 25, 2011 in West Hollywood, California - Nero Silk Knot




















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Minnie Driver attends the premiere of "Barney's Version" (January 10, 2011) - Nero Impero Karung Knot




















forums.superiorpics/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman and husband Keith Urban attend the Australians in Film Pre-Oscar Party on Friday (February 25) at a private residence in Brentwood, Calif - Origami Knot










justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

^
Argh! What happened to the pics?! *jburgh* - could you please delete the post above? Thank you!

Zoe Saldana arrives at the Independent Spirit Awards on Saturday, Feb. 26, 2011, in Santa Monica, Calif - Senape (?) Fume Soft Crocodile Knot

























daylife/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Karolina Kurkova leaving the Lincoln Center after the Herve Leger by Max Azria show (February 16, 2011) - Chalk Scarabee Iridescent Snakeskin Crossbody Bag










altamirynyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Thank you *jburgh* 

Anna Dello Russo front row at Bottega Veneta (February 27, 2011) - Fluo Pink Oxidized Lizard Knot


----------



## luxury.ninja

Mila Kunis at the Academy Awards - Croco Knot


----------



## jula

Ellen Barkin arrives at the Vanity Fair Oscar party hosted by Graydon Carter held at Sunset Tower on February 27, 2011 in West Hollywood, California - Empire Ciel Intreccio Onde Ayers Karung Stretch Knot











imdb/ bottegaveneta


----------



## TDL

We need a closer look at Mila Kunis' Croc Knot at the Oscar's 2011!


----------



## jula

^
lol *TDL* You'r right! I've got a few more















tfs/ imnotobsessed/ daylife


----------



## Spoo

Does anyone know the brand/style of the black bag that Glenda is carrying (on the floor)?

TIA!


----------



## jula

^
Which one? The black one when she is sitting next to Anna? No idea, perhaps the ladies in the general ID thread can help you out. 


Beyonce and Jay-Z chilling court-side at the Nets game in New Jersey (February 28) - Nero Cervo Brick















dailymail/ gossippond


----------



## jula

Spoo said:


> Does anyone know the brand/style of the black bag that Glenda is carrying (on the floor)?
> 
> TIA!



ID for the bag you asked about:

Givenchy Antigona Bag


----------



## Spoo

Thanks jula, you are amazing!!!!  Especially for tracking this down with so little to go on!
Forgot to include the post#.

Getting older is not for sissies!


----------



## jula

Spoo said:


> Thanks jula, you are amazing!!!!  Especially for tracking this down with so little to go on!
> Forgot to include the post#.
> 
> Getting older is not for sissies!



Thank you for your kind words!  You're most welcome.


Cameron Diaz at the Yankees training camp in Tampa, FL. (February 28, 2011)





tfs


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault, wife of PPR Gucci Group owner François Pinault (and the owner of Bottega Veneta), arrives for the Balenciaga Ready to Wear Autumn/Winter 2011/2012 show during Paris Fashion Week on March 3, 2011 in Paris, France - Argyle Clutch Pre Fall 2009










daylife/ style


----------



## ifariarn

Isn't his wife Salma Hayek?


----------



## jula

ifariarn said:


> Isn't his wife Salma Hayek?



Yes, *Francois-Henri* Pinault's wife is Salma Hayek. But Maryvonne Pinault * is* *Francois *Pinault's wife and Francois-Henri's mother.


Martha Stewart enjoys an evening out at celebrity hotspot Katsuya in Hollywood (March 3, 2011)

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn and Tony Goldwyn arrive at the 42nd NAACP Image Awards held at The Shrine Auditorium on March 4, 2011 in Los Angeles, California - Poudre Antique Silver Crocodile Fume Knot










daylife/


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'Adda and Martina Mandadori attend the Giorgio Armani show (February 27, 2011) - Gran Pitone Frame Bag, Bamble Silk Faille Stretch Knot






























vogue.it/ zimbio/ zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz prepares to depart on an early morning LAX flight (March 4, 2011) - Ebano Maxi Veneta, Large Duffle Bag, Cabin Bag

























eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the 'Love Linda Vojtova' exhibition (February 6, 2011) - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot

























bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Mariqueen Maandig and composer Trent Reznor arrive at the 83rd Annual Academy Awards held at the Kodak Theatre on February 27, 2011 in Hollywood, California (February 26, 2011) and at the Vanity Fair Oscar party - Nero Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot (style 113085 VP581 1000)


























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## jula

^
already been posted 


Rosie Hungtington Whiteley and Jason Statham at Los Angeles International Airport (March 4, 2011) - Nero Large Intrecciato Duffle Bag




















carreck/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault arrives at a reception for Ingrid Betancourt at the Elysee Palace (July 4, 2008) 





purepeople


----------



## Spoo

^^^

Is that a mini cabat?? Just stunning!


----------



## jula

^
 Veneziano Mini Cabat from Spring 2008



Maryvonne Pinault - Truffle Karung San Marco Bag (Fall 2009)










lelude/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Spoo

Thanks again Jula!!! You are a gem!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Spectacular anad thanks for sharing with us all... outstanding!!!


----------



## jula

*Spoo* - My pleasure! 

*hotshot* - Thank you for your kind words 


Maryvonne Pinault attends the Stella McCartney Ready to Wear show as part of the Paris Womenswear Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2011 at Opera Garnier on March 8, 2010 in Paris, France - Jardin Décalée Bag (Fall 2005)




















purepeople/ daylife/ style


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson attends the premiere of Girl Walks Into A Bar held at ArcLight Cinemas in Los Angeles on Monday evening (March 7, 2011) - Nero Pyrite Intrecciato Ayers Paper Stretch Knot, Gold Scarabee Oxidized Silver Bug Earrings



































daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elton John and David Furnish seen out at Club 55 in St. Tropez, France (August 13, 2009)




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Elton John and David Furnish go shopping on August 12, 2008 in Portofino, Italy - Oceano (?) light Calf Tote

























purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

David Furnish and Elton John spotted shopping in St Tropez (August 21 and 22, 2008)















welt.de/ x17online



Elton John and David Furnish shopping in Capri (July 23, 2007)





dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jula

Various snaps from the last Fashion Weeks in New York, Paris and Milan

























styletao/ gastrochic/ vogur.cu.uk/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

David Furnish and Elton John in St Tropez (August 17, 2007)




















x17online/ dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jula

Kanye West arrives at the Jean-Charles de Castelbajac show during Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday (March 8) - Milk Triacetate Jacket Spring 2011, Nero Calf Leather Canvas Ankle Boots (style: 258953 VO281 1000)


























concreteloop/ sandrarose/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West at the Balmain Ready-to-Wear Autumn/Winter fashion show (March 3, 2011) - Nero Calf Leather Canvas Ankle Boots (style: 258953 VO281 1000)

























linezofblow/ imnotobsessed/ concretloop/ upscalehype/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sam Taylor-Wood and husband Aaron Johnson attend the Orange British Academy Film Awards 2010 at the Royal Opera House on February 21, 2010 in London, England - Nero Origami Knot

























daylife/ marieclaire.co.uk/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco enjoyed a day out in Beverly Hills (February 17) shopping with her mom















fadedyouth


----------



## jula

Kareena Kapoor leaving Mumbai for Bhopal (February 24, 2011) - Loop Bag















indiafm


----------



## jula

Kanye West at the Chanel RTW fall/winter 2011.12 show held at Grand Palais (March 8, 2011) - Milk Triacetate Jacket Spring 2011

























sun-sentinel/ vogue.it/ celebrity-gossip.net/ look.co.uk/ style


----------



## jula

David Furnish arrives at Nice Airport (May 15, 2009) - Nero Briefcase










socialitelife/ bottegavaneta



Jason Statham arrives in Melbourne (May 10, 2010) - Nero Duffel Bag










gala.de/


----------



## jula

Princess Tatiana of Greece attend the 'Il Pellicano' book launch party at The Royal Automobile Club on March 16, 2011 in London, England - Lagoon Intrecciato Ayers Knot















life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives at LAX on St. Patricks Day (March 17, 2011)

























bauergriffinonline


----------



## jula

Cristian Chivu (Romanian footballer; plays for Inter Milan) and his wife Adelina attend the 'Fundaction Privada Samuel Eto'o' Charity Event Red Carpet on March 17, 2011 in Milan, Italy - Magma Intrecciato Satin Stretch Knot

























daylife/ allhandbagfashion


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl relaxing in Miami Beach (March 18, 2011) - Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet















carreck


----------



## jula

Joanna Horodynska (Polish stylist) arrives at the Lexus Fashion Night (March 19, 2011) - Orange Satin Knot


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith wears a some what sheer, purple dress while leaving the private Mark's Place in London with her husband Giorgio Veroni (March 22, 2011) - Dress Fall 2010, Gladiola Embroidered Knot

























zimbio/ vogue.it/ bagaholicboy


----------



## jula

British model Poppy Delevigne leaves Mark's Place members club in Mayfair (March 22, 2011) - Dress Fall 2010, Gold Pyrite Scarabee Oxydized Silver Bug Knot

























zimbio/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker in Miami, Florida (March 22)















justjared


----------



## jula

Gwyneth Paltrow at London&#8217;s Bottega Veneta store relaunch after-party on Monday (March 21, 2011) at Mark's Place, Mayfair - Dress Fall 2010, Antique Pink Pointillisme Knot


























glamour/ sky.com/ isopix/ vogue.it/ femalenetwork


----------



## jula

Elle MacPherson at Londons Bottega Veneta Sloane Street store relaunch after-party on Monday (March 21, 2011) at Mark's Place - Jacket Spring 2011




















mirror/ telegraph/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Blake Lively filming an episode of _Gossip Girl_ in Santa Monica, CA (March 24, 2011) - Rete Nappa Tote Spring 2011

























blakelivelyweb/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Stacey Duguid - ELLE Executive Fashion Editor










elle.co.uk


----------



## jula

Lady Sophie Hesketh at the Bottega Veneta Sloane Street Reopening Party (March 21, 2011) - Playsuit Resort 2011, Metallic Mineral Boudoir Knot




















modaonlive/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it/ net-a-porter


----------



## jula

Minzi zu Hohenlohe at the opening of the new Bottega Veneta store in Munich (March 22, 2011) - Ash Fume Crocodile Stretch Knot










vogue.de/ butterboom


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron


----------



## jula

^


Martha Stewart visits 'At Martha's Table' at SiriusXM Studio on March 29, 2011 in New York City










getty


----------



## jula

BTW - Charlize's boots are Bottega Veneta as well: Chene Suede Ankle Boots (style: 261740 VFCB0 2802)










carreck/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Beyonce Knowles keeps her head down as she walks to a waiting car with her bodyguard on Wednesday (March 30) in New York City - Nero Cervo Brick















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Carlyne Cerf De Dudzeele (stylist) in Milan during the Spring Summer FW 2009 and at the Roberto Cavalli show (Oct 6, 2008) - Ebano Crocodile Aquilone










contessanally/ vogue.it


and sitting front row at Bottega Veneta





vogue.it


She even got her initials stamped into the bag!


----------



## TDL

Russian tennis player, Svetlana Kuznetsova at the 2011 Sony Ericsson Open kick-off party in Miami (March 23, 2011) - Medium Milk Intrecciato Effiloche Cabat from S/S 2011 collection






WTA/Sony Ericsson


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl having lunch with a friend (March 23, 2011)







and out in LA on March 30, 2011




















katherine-heigl.com


----------



## nillacobain

jula said:


> BTW - Charlize's boots are Bottega Veneta as well: Chene Suede Ankle Boots (style: 261740 VFCB0 2802)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carreck/ bottegaveneta


 
I love her blazer!


----------



## jula

^ looks like Stella McCartney to me 


Princess Madeleine of Swweden at the Childhood Foundation gala dinner at Hillsboro Beach in Florida (April 3)










princesasdelarealeza/ isopix


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban attend the 46th Annual Academy of Country Music Awards in Las Vegas (April 3) - Nero Origami Knot


























forums.superiorpics/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at Logan International Airport with daughter, Valentina Paloma Pinault (April 4, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick

























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster at the "JustFabulous" Launch Party in West Hollywood (April 5, 2011) - Ash Fume Crocodile Stretch Knot






























jordanabrewstergallery/superiorpics/ contactmusic/ butterboom


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz out and about in West Hollywood (April 4, 2011) - Ebano Veneta





popsugar


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz & Alex Rodriguez were spotted out and about in New York City (April 7, 2011)





dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jula

Iris Berben arrives at the red carpet for the 'Lola - German Film Award 2011' (Deutscher Filmpreis 2011) at Friedrichstadtpalast on April 8, 2011 in Berlin, Germany - Bottega Veneta Dress Resort 2011

























daylife/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Iris Berben arrives at the red carpet for the screening of the movie 'The King's Speech' at the 61st Berlinale Film Festival in Berlin February 16, 2011 - Bottega Veneta Dress Fall 2010

























zimbio/ daylife/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker at the Sony Ericsson Open (March 26, 2011)

























brooklyn-decker.org


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger out and about in West Hollywood, CA (December 16, 2010) - Fever Cervo

























margmania


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne shopping at Barney's Of New York in Beverly Hills, California - (April 3, 2011)

























contactmusic


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker out and about in NYC (September 1, 2010)






















and in Wimbledon (June 28, 2010)





brooklyn-decker.org


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford attends the New York Premiere of 'The Conspirator' at The Museum of Modern Art on April 11, 2011 in New York City - Dress Resort 2011, Nero Intrecciato Impero Karung Knot (style: 113085 VGAC6 1000)

























imnotobsessed/ youknowyouloveme/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger in St. Barts (December 30, 2010) - Julie Tote

























margamania


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston on the LA set of her first project as director (April 14, 2011) - Nero Aquatre Bag




















x17online


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford and Matthew Settle attend the 2011 Breast Cancer Research Foundation's Hot Pink Party at The Waldorf=Astoria on April 14, 2011 in New York City - Dress Fall 2010, Pointillisme Knot






























gofugyourself/ daylife/ youknowyouloveme/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster arrives at the premiere of Fast and Furious 5 in Rio de Janeiro (April 15, 2011) - Ash Fume Crocodile Stretch Knot





















carreck/ jordana-brewster.org/ butterboom


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker at the US Open (August 30, 2010)

























brooklyn-decker.org


----------



## jula

Francois-Henri Pinault steps out of Stephanies cafe on Newbury Street after having brunch with Salma Hayek-Pinault, their daughter Valentina and his son Francois-Henri on Monday (April 18) in Boston, Mass. - Nero Cervo Brick










justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston boarding a private jet at Van Nuys Airport on April 21, 2011 - Nero Aquatre Bag















isopix


----------



## jula

Accoding to Bottega Veneta's facebook page: 
Actor Chow Yun Fat wears a Bottega Veneta suit at the Hong Kong Academy Awards 2011


----------



## jula

Fiona Sit at the Hong Kong Academy Awards 2011 (April 17, 2011) - Lilac Silk Knot










bagaddictsanonymous/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives back at her Miami Hotel (April 22, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick




















eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger in Manhattan (April 30, 2010) - Bag Spring 2010










margmania



Marg Helgenberger getting a pedicure in Santa Monica (February 18, 2007) - Ebano Ball















margmania


----------



## jula

Brooklyn Decker leaving Coffee Bean in Palm Springs (March 15) 




















brooklyn-decker.org


----------



## jula

Natalia Vadianova at the York Minute Exhibition Garage Center for Contemporary Culture CSK Garage, Moscow (April 22, 2011) -  Limo Croc Montaigne















spletnik/ bagsnob


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek was photographed getting out of her car in Boston (April 27, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick















eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Caroline of Hanover and Annalicia Balzan attend the Le Ballets de Monte-Carlo 'Cendrillion' Gala Evening sponsored by Bottega Veneta, at Teatro Fenice on April 28, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Nero Satin Knot, Dress Resort 2011



































life/ style.it/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith attends the Le Ballets de Monte-Carlo 'Cendrillion' Gala Evening sponsored by Bottega Veneta, at Teatro Fenice on April 28, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Dress Fall 2010, Antique Pink Pointillisme Knot




















style.it/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman attends the Le Ballets de Monte-Carlo 'Cendrillion' Gala Evening sponsored by Bottega Veneta, at Teatro Fenice on April 28, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Oxidized Silver Diams Necklace Fall 2009










style.it/ bottegaveneta


Fiona Scarry attends the Le Ballets de Monte-Carlo 'Cendrillion' Gala Evening sponsored by Bottega Veneta, at Teatro Fenice on April 28, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Crocodile Envelope Clutch





style.it

Margo Stilley attends the Le Ballets de Monte-Carlo 'Cendrillion' Gala Evening sponsored by Bottega Veneta, at Teatro Fenice on April 28, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Dress Fall 2010, Antique Silver Knot _or_ Silver More Knot (hard to tell)










style.it/ bottehaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley departing LAX Airport (April 28, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Duffle




















bellazon/ justjared/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl leaves the Montage Beverly Hills after having lunch with her mom, Nancy, on Friday (April 29) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Zip Around Wallet






justjared


----------



## jula

Rachel Nichols out and About in New York City (August 3, 2009) - Pleated Veneta




















tfs



Rachel Nichols dines at Madeo (August 7, 2009)





tfs


----------



## jula

Rachel Nichols leaves Hyde Club in Hollywood (January 21, 2007) - Nero Veneta, Zip Around Wallet










tfs


----------



## jula

Jason Bateman, his wife Amanda Anka and Bradley Cooper leave their downtown hotel en route to the annual Costume Institute Gala (Met Gala) in New York, celebrating the exhibition of "Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty", held at the Metropolitan Museum Of Art on 5th Avenue. (May 2, 2011) - Nero Silk Knot






























zimbio/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Sharapova enjoyed a romantic dinner in Madrid (May 2, 2011) - Celeste Lambskin Tote (style 261403 VQ301 4162)




















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arriving in the UK this week at Heathrow Airport in London (May 3, 2011)





dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz on an iced coffee run in London (May 5, 2011) - Ebano Veneta, Duffle Bag















laineygossip


----------



## jula

Amy Adams attends Cartier Dinner celebrating the MoMA Party in the Garden (May 3, 2011) - Nero Sain Knot

























style/ bfa/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek takes daughter Valentina out on Wednesday (May 4) around New York City to watch "Mamma Mia"- Nero Cervo Brick




















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Karrueche Tran (an aspiring model and Chris Brown's girlfriend) arrives at Crustacean resaureant with Chris for dinner on Thursday (May 5) in Los Angeles - Buttermilk (?) Couture Nappa Tote

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marta Ortega (Billionaire daughter of Zara founder Amancio Ortega) and Sergio Alvarez Moya attend a photocall before the gala dinner at the Ciudad de las Artes y las CIencias on May 7, 2011 in Valencia, Spain - Nero Silk Knot















daylife/ isopix/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone (daughter of Formula 1 boss Bernie Ecclestone) feeds the meter in Chelsea (April 2, 2011) - Ferro Zip Around Wallet










celebboard


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone attends the Dubai Gold Cup in Omar Khyami (March 26, 2011) - Nero Silk Knot






























celebboard


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz leaving her London hotel with wet hair (May 7, 2011)










popsugar


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone celebrates her 26th birthday at Aqua Bar in Mayfair (June 29, 2010) - Silver Moire Knot

























celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne shopping in Beverly Hills, California (May 11, 2011) - Peltro Cabat


























contactmusic


----------



## couturequeen

Chelsea Handler


----------



## IFFAH

Krisdayanti, Indonesian singer, 5 months pregnant.


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson arrives at Nice airport and is spotted on the same day on the Promenade de la Croisette (May 12, 2011) - Knot Bracelet















zimbio/ celebboard


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arriving at JFK Airport in New York City - May 15, 2011

























celebboard


----------



## jula

*Comic Relief*
Model of the moment Lindsey Wixson struggled to keep her balance at the Fashion For Relief show held by Naomi Campbell in Cannes, tumbling to the ground three times in front of a stunned crowd (May 15, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011
































dailymail/ daylife/ youtube

*Poor thing!*


----------



## mlbags

Er... what happened?  How could it be a fall x3, one after another???... I supposed her heel must had been stuck on one of the folds!  :wondering


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana leaving the De Grisogono party at Hotel Du Cap in Cannes (May 18, 2011) - Magma Sfrangiato Shiny Calf Knot















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Stefanie Powers attends the Opening Night of 'Beauty Culture' at The Annenberg Space For Photography on May 19, 2011 in Century City, California - Small Capri















daylife/ life


----------



## BgaHolic

Is her jacket intentionally buttoned wrong?


----------



## jula

^
I've got no idea. But it certainly looks like it....


Jessica Simpson holds on tight to fiancé Eric Johnson on a date night in N.Y.C. on Thursday (May 19, 2011) - Milk Shaded Papier Lambskin Aquilone (style 240042 VQ560 9012)

























popsugar/ people/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

^
And Jessica Simpson landing at JFK airport on the same day (May 19, 2011) - Milk Shaded Papier Lambskin Aquilone















tfs


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger arrives at LAX (September 22, 2006) - Ebano Ball















margmania


----------



## jula

Ashley Greene attends The Unofficial After Party for the MET's (Metropolitan Museum of Art) Spring 2011 COSTUME INSTITUTE Benefit Gala on Top of The Standard (May 3, 2011) - Armatura (?) Knot










bfa


----------



## jula

Jessica Simpson departs 10 Downing in the West Village, New York (May 22, 2011) - Milk Shaded Papier Lambskin Aquilone






























carreck/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katherine Heigl leaves a medical building on Monday (May 23) in Beverly Hills, Calif.





















justjared


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne enjoys some retail therapy as she shops for new shoes in Beverley Hills - (May 25, 2011) 




















zimbio


----------



## LT bag lady

Jessica Simpson with her MILK SHADED PAPIER LAMBSKIN AQUILONE BAG.


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark went to dinner to celebrate their 7th wedding anniversary (May 13, 2011) - Nero Campana





myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Model Petra Nemcova attends the 10th Annual Women Who Care luncheon benefitting United Cerebral Palsy of New York City at Cipriani 42nd Street (May 5, 2011) - Nero Fold-over Clutch

























contactmusic


----------



## jula

Amanda Goldberg attends the signing of her book 'Beneath A Starlet Sky' at Saks Fifth Avenue Beverly Hills on May 6, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California - Petal Satin Knot















chiclitisnotdead/ thestyleguide


----------



## jula

Charlene Wittstock (a South African Olympic backstroke swimmer and engaged to Albert II, Prince of Monaco) attends the JetSet Party At The F1 Grand Prix of Monaco on May 28, 2011 in Monaco - Chalk Impero Silk Snake Knot (style 113085 VG0H7 9140)

























life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart on the beach in St. Tropez, May 25










eyeprime


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori (L) and Francesca Versace (R) attend the 'Il Mondo Vi Appartiene' dinner at Fondazione Cini on June 1, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Bramble Silk Faille Stretch Knot




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Minka Kelly arrives for her play "Love, Loss and What I Wore" in New York 28.5.2011 - Multicolor Vachette Sandal (style 254555 VP810 2806)




















celebboard/ bottegaventa


----------



## jula

Reopening party of the BV store in Munich (March 22)

Tomas Maier - Suit Fall 2011










textilwirtschaft/ bottegaveneta


with the Editor-in-Chief of German Vogue Christiane Arp - Nero Foldover Clutch





textilwirtschaft


Uschi Dämmerich von Luttitz





textilwirtschaft


Minzi zu Hohenlohe - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot





vogue


----------



## jula

Yasmin Hemmerle - Ash Fume Soft Croc Knot





textilwirtschaft


Tomas Maier and guests - Dress Cruise 2011, Nero Goatskin Ayers Knot




















textilwirtschaft/ style


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart at the 8th Rafael van der Vaart street football tournament, which is also the fanday of Rafael on May 29, 2011 in Beverwijk, Netherlands - Lagoon Cabat




















isopix


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends the opening night of the 'Il Mondo Vi Appartiene' exhibition at the Palais Grassi in Venice (June 1, 2011) - SO Peltro (?) Cabat





purepeople


----------



## graycat5

^^^Seriously?  There is such a thing?!  I kinda like it.

_(and for the record, I'm referring to the tiny cabat, not the Map Coat...)_


----------



## jula

graycat5 said:


> ^^^Seriously?  There is such a thing?!  I kinda like it.
> 
> _(and for the record, I'm referring to the tiny cabat, not the Map Coat...)_





I think if your husband runs PPR (Bottega Veneta's parent company) anything goes: even requesting a Special Order like a Mini Baby Cabat.


Here's another pic of Maryvonne with a SO:

Maryvonne Pinault and Francois Pinault attend the 'Il Mondo Vi Appartiene' Dinner during the 54th International Art Biennale at Fondazione Cini on June 1, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Milk Effiloche Light Calf Baby Mini Cabat











purepeople/ quien


----------



## Grandmommie

maybe be the sample prototype...lol


----------



## jula

^
 I don't think so. As I said before: it has its perks to be married to the top dog, virtually nothing is impossible. Just look at Salma Hayek Pinault's Golden Globe dress which Tomas costume-made for her:



> Salma told In Style that her new husband, François-Henri Pinault, arranged to have the dress custom made by the designer of Bottega Veneta, one of the companies he oversees:
> 
> &#8220;François was my stylist,&#8221; Hayek, 42, tells InStyle for its April issue about the champagne Bottega Veneta gown she wore to the Golden Globes. &#8220;It was Christmas and I was just overwhelmed with so many things to do. He said, &#8216;Let me help you. How can I help?&#8217;
> 
> &#8220;And I said, &#8216;Well, I have to pick a dress for the Golden Globes,&#8217; &#8221; Hayek continues, recounting her conversation with hubby François-Henri Pinault, whose company PPR oversees Balenciaga, Gucci and YSL. &#8220;So Bottega Veneta sent swatches and sketches, and François worked with the designer Tomas Maier, and he took care of everything.&#8221;












celebitchy


----------



## jula

Mila Kunis attends Spike TV&#8217;s 5th annual 2011 Guys Choice Awards on June 4 in Culver City, Calif. - Magma Sfrangiato Shiny Calf




















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Italian actress Benedetta Massola out and about in Milan (July 18, 2008) - New Seamless Zip Tote

























milestone.it/ bagcraze


----------



## jula

Kevin Bacon and Kyra Sedgwick attend Global Green USA's 15th Annual Millennium Awards at the Fairmont Miramar Hotel and Bungalows on June 4, 2011 in Santa Monica, California. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Christopher Guest and Jamie Lee Curtis attend Global Green USA's 15th Annual Millennium Awards at the Fairmont Miramar Hotel and Bungalows on June 4, 2011 in Santa Monica, California - Nero Satin Knot




















lainformacion/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## septembersiren

OMG I know no chatting but that is the cutest little extra mini cabat in world


----------



## TDL

Emma Stone at the MTV Movie Awards (June 5, 2011) wearing a dress from F/W 2011-2012 collection alongside a stretch knot in Fire Opal or Corniola?





















source: redcarpetfashionawards.com


----------



## jula

^
 Emma Stone


Anna Marie Alberghetti attends The Debbie Reynolds Hollywood Memorabilia Collection Auction held at the Paley Center For Media in Beverly Hills, California on 6/7/11 




















isopix/ getty


----------



## jula

Designer Monique Lhuillier (with Lucy Liu) attends the 2011 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 6, 2011 in New York City - Nero Silk Knot




















daylife/ nymag


----------



## jula

Jamie-Lynn Sigler made her way out of Matsuhisa Restaurant in Hollywood, Jun 8




















eyeprime


----------



## jula

Keith Urban and Nicole Kidman attend the 2011 CMT Music Awards at the Bridgestone Arena on June 8, 2011 in Nashville, Tennessee - Nero Origami Knot










carreck/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dr. Evelyn Lipper attends The 14th Annual Women & Science Spring Lecture and Luncheon at Caspary Auditorium, Rockefeller (May 12)










bfanyc


----------



## jula

Benedetta Massola out and about in Milan (January 23, 2009) - New Seamless Zip Tote















milestone.it/ bagcraze


----------



## jula

Holly Valance at Ark Gala Dinner in London (June 9, 2011) - Satin Knot
















eyeprime


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith does some shopping at Agnes B in LA (June 13, 2008) - Accordion Bag

























celebboard/ polyvore


----------



## jula

more of Sylvie van der Vaart and her Lagoon Cabat










isopix/ bew


----------



## jula

Natalia Vadianova attends an event in Moscow (April 26, 2011) - Croc Montaigne










spletnik.ru


----------



## jula

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley arrives at Heathrow airport in London (June 7, 2011) and departs Heathrow (June 8, 2011) - Nero Light Calf Garment Bag

























pacificcoastnewsonline/ celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon and her new husband Jim Toth took her son Deacon to a Sunday service at a Santa Monica church (June 12, 2011) - Paille (?) Veneta




















bauergriffinonline/ x17online


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger attends the 65th Annual Tony Awards at the Beacon Theatre on June 12, 2011 in New York City - Nero Satin Knot






























margmania/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith sighting in LA (August 5, 2008) - Accordion Bag




















celebutopia


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith shops in Beverly Hills, CA (July 22, 2010) - Ottone Cabat

























celebutopia


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek heads to a meeting at Culver City Studios (June 11, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick






























celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith and her pet pooch have a mooch around Barney's New York in LA (November 24, 2009) - Nero Croc Campana




















ineedmyfix/ janetcharltonshollywood/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian spotted out at Katsuya restaurant (June 13) - Chalk Impero Stretch Knot

























celebrity-gossip/ splashnewsonline


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni, Tatiana Santo Domingo and Dasha Zhukova in Venice (June 1, 2011) - Tea Belly Bag





Twitter/ v magazine


----------



## jula

Muse/ Socialite Michelle Harper attends the 2011 CFDA Fashion Awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 6, 2011 in New York City (June 5, 2011) - Vintage Nero Satin Intrecciato Wristlet Clutch

























glamour/ needwanthave/ bfanyc/ luxury.malleries


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni attends the 'Il Mondo Vi Appartiene' Exhibition Opening during the 54th International Art Biennale at Palazzo Grassi on June 1, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Tea Belly















beautyisdiverse/ life


----------



## jula

Zhang Ziyi in Singapore, as the ambassador of ScreenSingapore 2011, promoting her upcoming film "Love for Life" (Jun 12, 2011) - Dress Pre-Fall 2011


























tnp.sg/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Faye Wong out and about in Hong Kong (May 11, 2011) - Lagoon Cabat 




















fashion.ifeng/ fojavally


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark arrive for the wedding of Princess Nathalie zu Sayn-Wittgenstein-Berleburg and Alexander Johannsmann at the evangelic Stadtkirche on June 18, 2011 in Bad Berleburg, Germany - Elephant Silk Knot






























myroyal-myroyals/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Karrueche Tran and Chris Brown headed to FCLA, Flight Club Los Angeles, in West Hollywood on Thursday (June 16) - Buttermilk (?) Couture Nappa Tote

























justjared/ hollywoodoncrack/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Hai-Qing doing promotion for a movie in Shanghai (January 11, 2011) - Dress Fall 2010















mop/ sohu / vogue.it


----------



## jula

Argentinian actress Belen Rodriguez doing a photoshoot in Ibiza, Spain (June 15, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011

























carreck/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her daughter Valentina Pinault arriving on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA (June 20, 2011) - BV belt, Nero Cervo Brick






























bottegaveneta/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Bette Midler and husband Martin von Haselberg shopping in the West Village and then hailing a taxi cab (December 18, 2010) - Cobalt Cabat

























isopix


----------



## jula

James Spader seen leaving the Hollywood Bowl after attending an event (November 7, 2008) - Croc Messenger Bag















zimbio


----------



## jula

Bette Midler leaves the St Regis in Midtown n NYC (April 19, 2010) - Cobalt Cabat















zimbio


----------



## jula

Spanish model Nieves Álvarez attends 'Yo Dona Awards 2011' at the Invernadero de Arganzuela on June 21, 2011 in Madrid, Spain - Antilope Satin Knot

























elmundo/ quemedices/ becia/ fashionjournalistinthecity


----------



## jula

BOTTEGA VENETA UNVEILS FIRST WOMENS FRAGRANCE AT GLOBAL LAUNCH EVENT IN MILAN

MILAN, 22nd June /PRNewswire/  In celebration of the global launch of its first womens fragrance created by Tomas Maier, Bottega Veneta hosted a cocktail party in Milan last night, June 21, 2011. The location for the event was the Palazzo Trivulzio, a private palace in the heart of old Milan.

Tomas Maier, Creative Director of Bottega Veneta, Marco Bizzari, President & CEO of Bottega Veneta, and Michele Scannavini, President of Coty Prestige, welcomed guests, including journalists from around the world, at the exclusive event.

VIP guests included Elizabeth Von Guttman and Fiona Scarry, Martina Mondadori, Margherita Missoni, Coco Brandolini D'Adda, Ginevra Elkann.

The Bottega Veneta fragrance will be available for purchase globally starting September 2011.


Tomas Maier and Coco Brandolini D'Adda - Dress, Hells Fall 2011.12










bottegaveneta/ vogue.it



Martina Mandadori - Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12, Silver Moire Knot















bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni - Multistone Knot










bottegaveneta



Tomas Maier and Ginevra Elkann - Dress Spring 2011, Shiny Croc Envelope Clutch















bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman and Fiona Scarry - Dress, Flats Pre-Fall 2011.12, Crocodile Antique Silver Knot, Jumpsuit Spring 2011, Red Crocodile Envelope Clutch




















bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Zhang Ziyi arrives for the screening of a movie during Cannes Film Festival  (May 21, 2009) - White Ball





vanillacloud


and again out and about in Cannes





jiefox


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek spotted shopping at Bottega Veneta in Beverly Hills (June 22, 2011) - Nero Cervo Brick































socialitelife/ bottegaveneta

Those Balenciaga boots are wicked.


----------



## jula

Klaus Stockhausen (Fashion Director GQ) attends The Corner's presentation of John Malkovich's men's collection in Berlin (July 6, 2010) - Jacket Fall 2010










gq/ style


----------



## jula

Faye Wong snapped with a Milano bag (December 2009)










yoka


----------



## jula

Shu Qi at the premiere of her movie "Forest of Death" on March 21, 2007 - Dress Spring 2007

























chinadaily/ zjol/ sina/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Ady An attends a press conference promoting the film "If You Are the One II" in Taipei, Taiwan (January 22, 2011) - Dress Resort 2011

























mop/ chinaenews/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith arrives at NBC's The Today Show in mid town Manhattan (June 24, 2008) - Nero Patent Accordion Bag










celebhaven/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Cecilia Cheung with a with a Malindi Cabat















sodaily/ mpdaogou/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Shu Qi arrives at the Golden Rooster Awards (October 27, 2007) - Dress Fall 2007

























sinaimage/ sohu/ style


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek steps out with her adorable daughter, Valentina, on Friday (June 24) in Los Angeles - Nero Cervo Brick






























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon and husband Jim Toth arriving on a flight from Nashville with her kids Ava and Deacon Phillippe at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA. (June 27, 2011) - Platino Ossidato Cabat




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Jason Statham arriving for a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA (June 28, 2011) - Nero Duffle Bag, Nero Light Calf Garment Bag



































zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni attends attend the Serpentine Gallery Summer Party at The Serpentine Gallery on June 28, 2011 in London, England - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot




















glam/ puretrend/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek leaves an office after having a meeting regarding her upcoming film Savages on Tuesday (June 28) in Culver City, Calif. - Nero Cervo Brick




















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley arrive hand in hand at LAX Airport June 30, 2011) - Nero Duffle Bag, Nero Light Calf Garment Bag






























celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni attends the Missoni For Hoping Foundation - Launch Party at the Missoni Bond Street Store on June 29, 2011 in London, England - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot















paimages/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark arriving in Monaco for the wedding (July 1, 2011) - Lagoon Campana 











bm/ myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and Prince Carl-Philip of Sweden attend the religious ceremony of the Royal Wedding of Prince Albert II of Monaco to Princess Charlene of Monaco in the main courtyard at the Prince's Palace on July 2, 2011 in Monaco - Antelope Silk Knot






























daylife


----------



## jula

Gabina Partysova attends the 46. Czech International Film Festival (July 1, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011















super.cz/ blesk/ vogue.it


----------



## BgaHolic

^^That's a show stopper!


----------



## septembersiren

tha is the dress the model fell in on the runway 
sorry Jula I know no chatting


----------



## jula

^
lol I don't mind the chatting: I have to say that I am surprised that we didn't get to see the dress at an award show or a major movie premiere. Perhaps the dress is too edgy or too difficult for the MiniVan majority to stomach, so no major celeb/ stylist picked it. 


Giovanna Battaglia (Stylist at W Magazine) snapped after the Spiga 2 Boys in the Band event in Milan (June 30, 2011) - Paille Raffia Wedges















valentineavoh.blogspot


----------



## jula

And I have to eat my own words.....

Emma Watson arrives at the NYC premiere of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2 on Monday (July 11) at the Lincoln Centers Avery Fisher Hall - Dress Fall 2011.12

























justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

*Bottega Veneta Unveils First Women's Fragrance at North American Launch Event in New York*

New York, July 13  In celebration of the launch of its first women's fragrance created by Tomas Maier, Bottega Veneta hosted a cocktail party in New York last night, July 12, 2011. The location for the event was the Academy Mansion, a spectacular mansion built in 1920 on East 63rd Street, steps away from New York City's Central Park.

Tomas Maier, Creative Director of Bottega Veneta, Marco Bizzarri, President & CEO of Bottega Veneta, and Bernd Beetz, CEO of Coty, welcomed guests, including US and Canadian journalists at the exclusive event.

VIP guests included Robbie Myers, Coco Brandolini, Linda Wells, Simon Doonan, Jessica Chastain, Lauren Remington Platt, Hannah Bronfman, Britt Maren, Olga Scherer and Giovanna Battaglia.

The Bottega Veneta fragrance will be available for purchase globally starting September 2011.


Francois Marlez and Tomas Maier - Dress Spring 2011, Magma Sfringato Knot















bottegaveneta/ vogue.it



Models Britt Maren and Olga Scherer - Dresses Pre-Fall 2011.12, Nero Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot, Crocodile Envelope Clutch

























talkmakeup/ bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'Adda - Dress, Heels, Clutch Fall 2011.12

























talkingmakeup/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Actress Jessica Chastain and Tomas Maier - Dress Pre-Spring/ Cruise/ Resort 2012















talkingmakeup/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it



Hannah Bronfman - Dress Spring 2011










talkingmakeup/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Isabelle Mical, Fancesca Belletini and Isabella Guguen - Dress, Clutch Fall 2011.12, Dress Cruise/ Resort 2011

























bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

vogue.it



Sally Singer (Editor of T Magazine) - Bottega Veneta Flats, Dress Spring 2009










bfanyc/ vogue.it



Jen Brill - Fluo Pink Oxidized Lizard Knot










bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington-Platt - Dress Fall 2011, Silk Faille Intrecciato Ayers Stretch Knot















talkingmakeup/ wwd/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kelly Killoren Bensimon at the Bottega Veneta fragrance launch and later on at the HPNOTIQ Harmonie Launch Party - Dress Spring 2007, Soft Pink Settantadue Clutch

























wwd/ tipsydiaries/ style


----------



## jula

Kyle Hardin DeWoody - Dress Spring 2011, Nero Crocodile Soft Clutch















bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Catherine Walsh (Senior President at Coty Prestige) - Lizard Tote Fall 2006


























bfanyc/ style


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arrives at Copenhagen airport (July 10, 2011) - Milk Campana










celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson hitting the grocery store in Malibu with her mother Carol (July 14, 2011) - Milk Campana






























x17online


----------



## jula

Quin Hailu at the Sydney Film Festival (February 3, 2011) - Dress Cruise/ Resort 2011




















elle.cn/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Tang Wei at a photocall promoting her new movie in Seoul (February 17, 2011) - Top, Skirt Spring 2011















haiba/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Julian Cheung attends the media preview for Cartier's Eyewear Collection Premiere in Hongkong (March 21, 2011) - Leather Jacket, Pants, Shirt Spring 2011




















yinziji/ msn/ haiba


----------



## jula

Debbie Meyer (entrepreneur and inventor of Green Bags) & Donna Karan at The 8th Wayuu Taya Foundation Gala held at Urban Zen at the Stephan Weiss Studio in New York City (July 13, 2011) - Nero Silk Knot




















contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron arrives at LAX Airport 18.7.2011 - Nero Intrecciato Maltinto Nappa Canvas Tote

























celebboard


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon and her husband, Hollywood agent Jim Toth, make their way through LAX Airport on Wednesday (July 20) in Los Angeles - Nero Large Cabat

























justjared/ bauergriffinonline


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian seen leaving a friend's house in Beverly Hills (July 21, 2011) - Chalk Impero Stretch Knot















celebboard


----------



## jula

Brit Morgan arrives at HBO's True Blood Season 4 Premiere held at the ArcLight Cinemas Cinerama Dome in Hollywood, California (June 21, 2011) - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot

























contactmusic/ bottegavenea


----------



## Bichon Lover

It's too bad Kim K is so unphotogenic.


----------



## jula

*Bottega Veneta Unveils First Women's Fragrance at Asian Launch Event in Tokyo*

Tokyo, July 21 - In celebration of the launch of its first women's fragrance created by Tomas Maier, Bottega Veneta hosted a cocktail in Tokyo on the evening of July 19th. The location for the event was The Gallery of Horyuji Treasures, at The Tokyo National Museum, in the city's Ueno Park.

Tomas Maier, Creative Director of Bottega Veneta, and Marco Bizzarri, President & CEO of Bottega Veneta, welcomed guests including Japanese and Korean journalists at the exclusive event.

VIP guests included Kengo Kuma, Lin Chi-ling, Daisuke, Tao, Anne Suzuki, Aki Kiyohara, Maki Nomiya, Kelly, Tomoki Sukezane and Ayako Suwa.


Tomas Maier and Lin Chi-Ling - Dress Fall 2011










bottegaveneta/vogue.it



Kelly - Dress Spring 2011, some kind of Knot










bottegaveneta/vogue.it


----------



## jula

Aki Kiyohara - Top, Skirt Summer 2011, Nero Perlier Vachette Knot, Silver Cameo Necklace, Magma Cameo Silver Pendant, Nero Cameo Silver Filigrane Cuff

























bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Bichon Lover said:


> It's too bad Kim K is so unphotogenic.



*Bichon* 


Anne Suzuki - Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12, Multi-Stone Knot















bottegaveneta/ vogue.it



Maki Nomiya - Nero Pyrite Ayers Papier Stretch Knot










bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon and Jim Toth arrive in Paris for their honeymoon (July 21, 2011) - Large Nero Cabat











celebboard


----------



## jula

Talbott Maxey and Tomas Maier attend the Palm Beach's 100th Anniversary Capsule Collection (February 15, 2011) - Dress, Harness Fall 2010.11















getty/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it



Talbott Maxey attends a dinner for the Preservation Foundation of Palm Beach (March4, 2011) - Harness Fall 2010.12, Anemone Satin Ayers Knot










palmbeachdailynews/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Talbott Maxey arrives at an Evening of Chamber Music in Palm Beach (March 12, 2011) - Anemone Silk Ayers Knot















anniewatt/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Pic from Paris Haute Couture Week - Bottle Milano





stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

Kelly Bensimon arrives at the New York Premiere of 'Snow Flower and the Secret Fan' (July 13, 2011) - Dress Spring 2006, Shiny Croc Envelope Clutch






























socialitelife/ contactmusic/ purepeople/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Talbott Maxey, Tomas Maier and Margaret Luce first-ever U.S. showing of Bottega Veneta's spring-summer 2010 collection highlighted a luncheon to benefit St. Jude Children's Research Hospital - Dresses, Belt Resort 2010















palmbeachnewsdaily/ style


Lara Dodge - Dress, Belt Resort 2010










palmbeachdaily/ style


----------



## jula

Jacqueline Sackler and Veronica Longenbach - Dress Spring 2010, Dress Spring 2008, Zip Around Wallet















palmbeachdaily/ style


Janne Nilsen and Anita Burud - Ebano Cabat





palmbeachdaily


----------



## jula

Angelababy (Chinese Actress) promoting a beverage in Shanghai (July 12, 2011) - Dress Cruise 2011

























hicosmo


----------



## jula

Tang Wei at the premiere of her new movie "MaterialArts" (July 20, 2011) - modified dress Pre-Fall 2011.12 

























vogue.it


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson grocery shopping at Trancas Market in Malibu July 27, 2011 - Milk Campana















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson heads out on a cycle along Venice Beach with a group of friends (July 30, 2011) - Nero Veneta

























zimbio


----------



## jula

Emma Stone attends a benefit screening of "The Help" in Madison, Mississippi on July 30, 2011 - Patent Origami Knot

























eyeprime/ emmastonebrasil/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Stephanie La Cava, fashion journalist (Vogue, Vanity Fair), snapped before Alexis Mabille couture show in Paris (July 4, 2011) - Ayers Settantasei Clutch




















waynetippetts/ candicelake/ stephanielacava.tumblr/ elle.co.uk


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson and her kids, Bandon Thomas and Dylan Jagger, arrive at the Sao Paulo International Airport to catch a flight to Dallas (July 26, 2011) - Milk Campana















dailymail.co.uk


----------



## blazedog

Julianne Moore


----------



## jula

Elton John and David Furnish enjoy a vacation in St Tropez with son Zachary and the company of friends Neil Patrick Harris and David Burtka and their twins, Harper Grace and Gideon Scott. The happy families stroll through town and eventually head back to their yacht (August 4, 2011)











zimbio


----------



## jula

Julianna Moore in "Crazy Stupid Love" - Sloane










fanpop


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives at LAX (August 3, 2011) - BV luggage















zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian leaves her house for/ and at the 2011 Teen Choice Awards on Sunday (August 7) at the Gibson Amphitheatre in Universal City, Calif. - Nero Satin Knot

























eyeprime/ celebboard/ justjared


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrives at World's Most Beautiful Magazine Launch Event in Hollywood (August 10, 2011) - Nero Satin Knot

























celebboard


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington arrives at the 2011 VH1 Do Something Awards (August 14, 2011) - Nero Goatskin Ayers Knot




















celebutopia/ luxury.malleries


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz goes through security at LAX Airport on Sunday night (August 7) in Los Angeles - Canova Marcopolo Trolley and Carry On Bag

























justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jamie-Lynn Sigler out and about in Los Angeles (August 15, 2011) - Zip-Around Wallet















celebboard


----------



## jula

Kristin Chenoweth leaves Fred Segal with friends in Los Angeles, California (August 15, 2011) - Nero Cabat

























contactmusic


----------



## jula

David Furnish, Lara Stone and David Williams in St Tropez (August 15, 2011) - Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Umbria Shopper

























celebboard/ dailymail.co.uk/ shopaholicboy


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek was spotted on set of her new movie "Savages" in Los Angeles, CA on Thursday (August 18) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt

























celebrity-gossip/ celebuzz/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Vera Farmiga was spotted heading back to her hotel in New York City after a day of promoting her new movie, Higher Ground" (August 17, 2011) - Dress, Cardigan Fall 2011.12










radaronline/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian was spotted leaving her house and heading off to her wedding rehearsal dinner (August 18) - Nero Satin Knot




















celebuzz/ netaporter


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden attends the annual "Swede of the Year Awards" event at  The Grand Hotel in Stockholm (August 17, 2011) - Alveare Knot

























myroyal-myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

I'm sorry for the horrendous pics, I couldn't find them without the watermark. ush:

Vera Farmiga leaves the NYC premiere of her new movie "Higher Ground" (August 15, 2011) - Nero Plaster Metal Lace Karung Knot




















isopix/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore and husband/director Bart Freundlich attend 'What's On The Table', an event to combat hunger hosted by Vanity Fair and the United Way of NYC at Private Residence on August 20, 2011 in Sagaponack, New York - Dress Cruise/ Resort 2012, Nero Silk Knot





















fotos.lainformacion/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance leaves David Williams 40th birthday party held at Scotts Restaurant in Mayfair, London alongside her businessman boyfriend Nick Candy (August 20, 2011) - Nero Silk Knot















dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jula

Ashley Greene attends Frank Gehry's Tiffany & Co. Dinner held in Beverly Hills on August 18, 2011 - Red Soft Crocodile Knot










fashionscanner/ purseblog


----------



## jula

Editor in Chief Elle Magazine Robbie Myers attends the ELLE 25 Summer Cocktail Celebration hosted by Robbie Myers in Wainscott, New York (August 19, 2011) - Nero Silk Knot




















zimbio/bottegaveneta


----------



## TDL

Already posted this on the BV in Print thread but reposting it here. 

SJP wearing BV Cruise 2011-2012 Shock Fire Jersey Washed Silk Chiffon Dress


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and husband Francois-Henri Pinault caught a flight out of Los Angeles with their darling daughter Valentina and Pinault's two older children Francois and Mathilde (August 25, 2011) - Nero Croc Weekender (Fall 2004)

























celebutopia/ bauergriffinonline/ style


----------



## jula

Chinese actress Kitty Zhang (Zhang Yu Qi) - Corniola Patchwork Intrecciato Nappa Tote















lex.hexun/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Long time no see  *Paris - Maria Kerner*

"Here&#8217;s another shot from my archives of Maria Kerner, fashion accessories buyer for Moscow company Mercury. Elegant and stylish, I love the way Maria has subtly matched the tones of her outfit to fit with her accessories." (- waynetippets) - Dress, Heels, Spring 2009, Waxed Python Bag, BV Bracelet




















waynetippets/ style


A different angle of her outfit than we've seen before, but I still can't stand the tights with the heels! Argh!


----------



## jula

Hereditary Prince Karl Friedrich von Hohenzollern and Princess Katharina Nina von Hohenzollern arrive for a pre-wedding charity concert at the Gendarmenmarkt concert hall on August 26, 2011 in Berlin, Germany. The religious wedding of Georg Friedrich Ferdinand Prince of Prussia to Princess Sophie of Prussia will take place at the Friedenskirche Potsdam at Sanssouci Park on August 27 - Nero Satin Knot















daylife/ bottegaveneta


Opera singer Anna Netrebko and Erwin Schrott arrive for the 'Le nozze di Figaro" premiere during the Salzburg Festival on July 27, 2011 in Salzburg, Austria - Lilac Baby Bag















zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo arrives at The Cinema Society & Grey Goose host a screening of "THE LEDGE" (June 12, 2011) in NYC - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot




















bellazon/ bottegaveneta



Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic at Governor's Island on June 5, 2011 in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot





bellazon


----------



## jula

Chinese actress Tang Wei attends "Wu Xia" movie premiere on July 26, 2011 in Hong Kong - Top, Skirt Fall 2011.12















msn/ haiba/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne arriving at LAX airport on a flight from the UK (August 29, 2011) - Milk Effiloche Cabat




















imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Robert Downey Jr. arriving at Miami International Airport, Miami 20.03.2010 - Nero New Seamless Zip Tote/ Nero Convertible Bag















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Robert Downey Jr. and wife Susan Downey leave their hotel and head to the airport (April 30, 2010) - Ferro Roma, Bottega Veneta Men Intrecciato Nappa Umbria Shopper (Spring 2010)




















zimbio/ thatyemayobtain


----------



## jula

Robert Downey Jr and Susan Downey leaving their hotel in NYC - BV Messenger Bag





coolspotters



Robert Downey Jr arrives at LAX (April 30, 2010) - BV Messenger Bag





stylewatch


----------



## jula

Actress Lo Mei-ling poses at the "Warriors Of The Rainbow: Seediq Bale" photocall at the Casino during the 68th Venice Film Festival on September 1, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12





















zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Calista Flockhart out at the Brentwood Country Mart in Brentwood (August 31, 2011) - Nero Zip Around Wallet










celebboard


----------



## jula

Lo Mei-ling attends the "Warriors Of The Rainbow: Seediq Bale" premiere at the Palazzo Del Cinema during the 68th Venice Film Festival on September 1, 2011 in Venice, Italy - Whiskey Intrecciato Silk Faille Stretch Knot 

























daylife/ zimbio/ bottega


----------



## Samia

Found these (Bollywood actresses and Indian socialites)

Manasi Scott










Sophie Choudry





Neha Uberoi





Rani Mukherjee 





And their are so many more pics at the same site/blog but I don't have the time to post them all now, looks like the Bollywood girls love their BVs.


----------



## Samia

A few more

 Bottega Veneta dress worn by Genelia D&#8217;Souza on Grazia India Jan 2011 and Karisma Kapur in Harper&#8217;s Bazaar Jan 2011





Tanaaz Doshi





Raageshwari 





Neelam 





Dia Mirza





Twinkle Khanna


----------



## TDL

*Rose Byrne at Bottega Veneta's FNO NYC bash* - Sept. 8, 2011


----------



## jula

Lily Cole attended The Global Party launch held at the Natural History Museum in London (September 8, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011.12















hqcelebs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner attends Bottega Veneta and Rose Byrne host a cocktail party to celebrate Fashion's Night Out in NYC (September 8, 2011) - Dress Spring 2010, Pitone Envelope Clutch (?)















bfanyc/ vogue.it 


Naomi Donati attends Bottega Veneta and Rose Byrne host a cocktail party to celebrate Fashion's Night Out (September 8) - Dress, Flats Pre-Fall 2012










bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

H.S.H Princess Charlene of Monaco, H.S.H. Prince Albert II of Monaco and Caroline of Hannover attend the Montblanc 'Collection Princesse Grace de Monaco' World Premiere presentation under the High Patronage of H.S.H. Prince Albert II of Monaco at Monte-Carlo Opera on September 8, 2011 in Monte-Carlo, Monaco - Chalk Impero Silk Snake Knot (style 113085 VG0H7 9140)




















purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Minka Kelly on the set of_ Charlie's Angels_ in Miami (September 9, 2011) - Multicolor Vachette Sandal (style 254555 VP810 2806)















eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Phobe Jane Tonkin attends the CW launch party presented by Bing at Warner Bros. Studios on September 10, 2011 in Burbank, California - Aurora Silk Knot




















daylife/ stylosophy.it


----------



## jula

Ashley Greene attends 'Ten Year' Premiere at Ryerson Theatre during the 2011 Toronto International Film Festival on September 12, 2011 in Toronto, Canada - Elephant Silk Knot






























ash-greene.org/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sandy Brant and Ingrid Sischy (International Editors of the European editions of Vanity Fair magazine) attend the TORY BURCH Spring 2012 Fashion Show at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center (September 13, 2011) - Scarabee Cabat















bfanyc/ she-critique


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends LANVIN Goes Out East - Luncheon at The Reform Club, Amagansett, NY - Ebano Cabat




















bfanyc


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and Prince Carl Philip of Sweden attend a performance at the Royal Swedish Opera, following the Swedish Parliament opening (September 14) - Nero Silk Knot















myroyal-myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Margherita Missoni at the Missoni for Target Pop-up store at Target on September 8, 2011 in New York City - Azure Satin Knot
















daylife


----------



## jula

Connie Britton attends The 2011 Entertainment Weekly And Women In Film Pre-Emmy Party sponsored by L'Oreal at BOA Steakhouse on September 16, 2011 in West Hollywood - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo snapped during London Fashion Week Day 2 (September 18) - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot




















graziadaily/ grazia.it


----------



## jula

Natalie Massenet (founder and chairman of netaporter) snapped after the Ralph Lauren show and then outside the Marc Jacobs show on September 16, 2011 in NYC - Heels Cruise 2009















gastrochic/ ivofashion


----------



## jula

Daria "Dasha" Zhukova (editor of Garage magazine) at the Issa Spring 2012 show in London (September 16, 2011) - Topaz Silk Stretch Knot















style/ marieclaire/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo at the Mulberry party in London (September 18, 2011) - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot




















mulberry/ streetstrut/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori out with her kids (May 19, 2011) - Cero Metallic Illusion Bucket 




















vanityfair.it/ fashion.herhis.com


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visits a school (September 21, 2001) - Nero Campana




















princessesblog76


----------



## jula

Lin Chi-ling (Taiwanese model and actress) attends the Bottega Veneta Spring/ Summer 2012 runway show (September 24, 2011) - Dress, Heels, Clutch Cruise/ Resort 2012




















nowfashion/ vogue.it/ libertytimes.com.tw


----------



## jula

Dr Linda Papadopoulos (psychologist, writer and tv personality) attends The Lion King 3D UK premiere screening held at the BFI IMAX in London, England on September 25, 2011 - Ferro Sloane




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Osanna Visconti (R) and Martina Mondadori arrive at the Bottega Veneta show in Milan (September 24, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011.12, Nero Plaster Intreccio Micropizzo Leather Bag; Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12, Topaz Waxed Leather Knot

























fashionologie/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

^
I just noticed the mix-up: Martina is the one on the right in the yellow dress and Osanna is on the left in the black/white dress.



Alexia Niedzielski at the Bottega Veneta runway show in Milan (September 24, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011.12, Nero Light Calf Paillettes Clutch 















vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Indian actress Sonam Kapoor at Akshay Kumar's movie 'Speedy Singh' bash (September 22, 2011) - Nero Satin Knot

























india-forums/ bollywoodmantra/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek promoting "Puss in Boots" in Moscow (September 26, 2011) - BV belt










cele*****y/ celebrity-paradise


----------



## jula

Zhang Yu Qi (Kitty Zhang) at LAX on June 20, 2011 - Milk Intrecciato Effiloche Light Calf Veneta




















sinaimage/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo snapped during Milan Fashion Week - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot































vogue.it/ grazia.it/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

French actress Chloe Lambert attends the Hogan by Karl Lagerfeld Ready to Wear Spring / Summer 2012 show and cocktail during Paris Fashion Week at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on September 30, 2011 in Paris, France - Dress Fall 2011.12




















zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

English journalist and gameshow host (_The Weakest Link_) Anne Robinson out and about in London 










dailymail


----------



## jula

Francois Pinault and Maryvonne Pinault attend the Association 'Dessine l'Espoir' Charity Dinner during 'Art Paris' Exhibition Launch at Grand Palais on March 16, 2010 in Paris, France - SO Peltro Mini/ Baby Cabat





daylife


----------



## DisCo

Katie Couric


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends the Alexander McQueen Ready to Wear Spring / Summer 2012 show during Paris Fashion Week on October 4, 2011 in Paris, France - Milk Effiloche Light Calf Baby Mini Cabat





zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim and Kourtney Kardashian leave their hotel to stop by the newsstand and get some coffee at the Fika Espresso Bar in NYC, October 6 - Chalk Impero Stretch Knot




















zimbio


----------



## jula

Maria Sharapova out shopping at Wright's boutique in Manhattan Beach (October 4, 2011) - Celeste Lambskin Tote (style 261403 VQ301 4162)




















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Fan Bingbing attends a press conference for 'Yang Gui Fei' during the 16th Busan International Film Festival (BIFF) at Grand Hotel on October 7, 2011 in Busan, South Korea  Dress Resort/ Cruise 2012




















sina/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo at the Miu Miu Spring/Summer 2012 show (September 29, 2011) - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot















vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Mathilde of Belgium attends the opening of the festival Europalia Brasil in Brussels  (October 4, 2011) - Elephant Silk Knot










purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz rolls her suitcases through JFK Airport on Sunday (October 9) in New York City - Trolley, Carry-on















justjared/ luxury-insider


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kris Humphries were spotted attending La La Vazquez's play in New York City on Sunday (October 9) - Nero Satin Knot















celebrity-gossip/ NAP


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron arrives at the Reach: 24 Portraits by Randall Slavin lecture on Wednesday (October 12) at The Annenberg Space for Photography in LA - Whiskey (?) Satin Knot

























celebboard/ polyvore


----------



## septembersiren

charilze's bag might be uluru
hard to tell with satin 
it takes color differently than leather


----------



## jula

I'm speechless... :ninja:

Holly Madison arrives at the Grand Opening Celebration for Chateau Gardens inside the Paris Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada (October 14, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011.12


























contactmusic/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Sloan Barrett, Carol Bonnie and Alison Pincus hosted the reopening of the Bottega Veneta store in San Francisco on October 13, 2011 in support of the California Pacific Medical Center - Dress Fall 2011.12, Topaz Waxed Leather Knot, Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12, Dress Pre-Fall 2011.12, Nero Perlier Vachette Knot






























hauteliving/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy and Sandy Brant  (International Editors of the European editions of Vanity Fair magazine) front row at Bottega Veneta Spring 2012 show in Milan - Scarabee Cabat










vogue.it/ she-critique



Sandy Brant and Ingrid Sischy front row at the Proenza and Schouler Spring 2012 show in NYC - Nero Clutch










vogue.it/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Antonio Banderas attend a photocall for 'Puss in Boots' in Fort Lauderdale, Florida (October 16, 2011)















celebboard


----------



## jula

Stacey Snider (CEO and Chairman of DreamWorks) attends ELLE's 18th Annual Women in Hollywood Tribute held at the Four Seasons Hotel Los Angeles at Beverly Hills on October 17, 2011 - Karung Intrecciato Clutch















life


----------



## jula

Katie Couric leaves "Live with Regis and Kelly" (October 11, 2011)

























bagthatstyle


----------



## jula

Selma Blair goes out for lunch with a friend in Los Angeles (October 17, 2011) - Peltro Cabat

























celebboard


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden attends the 2011 Angel Ball To Benefit Gabrielle's Angel Foundation at Cipriani Wall Street  in New York City (October 17, 2011) - Nero Satin Knot















myroyal-myroayls/ contactmusic/ bottgaveneta


----------



## jula

Vanessa Minnillo goes shopping in Sherman Oaks (October 18, 2011) - Nero Satin Knot

























eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance arrives at rehearsals for 'Strictly Come Dancing' in London, England (October 19, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato VN Duffel

























contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visits the Harlem Children's Zone Promise Academy II in New York (October 20, 2011) - Nero Campana















purepeople


----------



## jula

Cornelia Brandolini attends the launch of the 6th issue of TAR Magazine at Gagosian Gallery on October 21, 2011 in Paris, France - Dress Resort/ pre-Spring 2012

























mujer.es/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta arrived with fanfare at Central Chidlom, making it the first and only Bottega Veneta store in Thailand (October 20, 2011)

























thailandtatler


----------



## jula

thailandtatler


----------



## jula

Madeleine, Princess of Sweden, and Their Majesties King Carl XVI Gustaf and Queen Silvia of Sweden attend The American-Scandinavian Foundation celebration of its 100th anniversary at Centennial Ball at The Hilton Hotel on October 21, 2011 in NYC - Antelope Silk Knot






























daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nick Lachey and Vanessa Minnillo attend Mohegan Sun, United States' second largest casino complex, 15th anniversary on October 22, 2011 in Uncasville, Connecticut - Black Satin Knot





















celebrity-gossip/ mujer.es/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum goes shopping for her children at Kitson Kid in Los Angeles, CA on October 18, 2011 - Nero Waxed Python Bag

























bellazon/ bagsnob


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends The Brazil Foundation XI Annual Gala in NYC (September 19, 2011) - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot

























bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at the 'Puss In Boots' LA Premiere at Regency Village Theatre in Westwood (October 23, 2011) -  Cioccolato Nero Streaked Jacquard Chiffon Dress Spring/ Summer 2012

























celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum and Seal were spotted shepherding their two daughters, Leni and Lou, to and back from ballet class in Hollywood (October 22) - Nero Waxed Python Bag






























posh24/ imnotobsessed/ celebritybabyscoop/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Carey Mulligan attends the 2011 Hollywood Film Awards presented by Starz at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Monday (October 24) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Dress, Belt Spring 2012, Espresso Waxed Leather Knot

























justhared/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta

 Carey looks devine


----------



## jula

Spanish model Nieves Alvarez attends the premiere "T de la Moda de Telva 2011" on October 24, 2011 - Antilope Satin Knot






























foros.vogue.es/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emilie de Ravin was spotted out and about in Hollywood, Oct 24 - Ebano Veneta















eyeprime


----------



## jula

Selma Blair goes out for lunch in Los Angeles (October 24, 2011) - Peltro Cabat




















zimbio/ celebboard


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo promotes her fragrance - Dress Fall 2011.12










annadellorusso/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Beyonce Knowles arriving at an office building in New York (October 24, 2011) - Leather Jacket, Athena Scarf Resort/ Cruise 2011

























celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Lady Gaga leaves a friend's house in New York City (August 8, 2011) - Jacket Resort/ Cruise 2011















celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Selma Blair out for a walk near her Los Angeles home (June 30, 2011) - Paglia (?) Veneta















celebboard


----------



## jula

Alessandra Ambrosio shopping for a Knot at the Bottega Veneta store in Beverly Hills (October 25, 2011)

























bellazon


----------



## TDL

A different shot of Julianne Moore wearing 2012 Cruise dress back in Aug at NYC (see post #1681)


----------



## TDL

Victoria Secret model Doutzen Kroes wearing BV Cruise 2012 Cotton Corset with cashmere cardigan (featured on US Elle Magazine)


----------



## jula

Selma Blair at Marmalade Cafe in West Hollywood (January 27, 2011) - Peltro Cabat

























celebboard


----------



## jula

Sam Taylor-Wood and Aaron Johnson attend the awards for The 55th BFI London Film Festival at LSO St Lukes on October 26, 2011 in London, England -  Macassar Wood Tiger's Eye Knot




















yahoo/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sir Elton John and David Furnish were snapped this afternoon as they left their NYC hotel with baby Zachary in tow - Ebano Flat Tote

























socialitelife


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz spotted after getting her hair done in Beverly Hills (October 27, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag

























eyeprime/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Mathilde of Belgium attends an autumn concert at the Royal Palace in Brussels (October 27, 2011) - Elephant Silk Knot




















purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes leaves a meeting at the Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf in Calabasas (October 28, 2011) - BV Keyring















celebboard


----------



## jula

Stacey Snider (CEO and Chairman of DreamWorks) at the premiere of DreamWorks' 'Things We Lost in the Fire' at the Egyptian Theater on October 15, 2007 in Los Angeles, California - Old Petra Roma





zimbio



Stacey Snider arrives at the ADL Los Angeles Dinner Honoring Steven Spielberg at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on December 9, 2009 in Beverly Hills, California










zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and François-Henri Pinault outside the Alexander McQueen fashion show in Paris October 4, 2011 - Gold Buckle Bracelet, Gold Citrine Quartz Black Gold Teck Necklace, Gold Diamond Sfera Ring

























tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz and Gwyneth Paltrow depart from Heathrow Airport, London (October 9, 2011) - Trolley, Carry on, Agenda




















celebboard/ luxuryinsider


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz out in LA (October 28, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag






























cameronfan/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Selma Blair out shopping for flowers in West Hollywood, Ca. (January 21, 2006) - Zip Around Wallet




















tfs


----------



## jula

H.R.H. Princess Madeleine of Sweden, Duchess of Hälsingland and Gästrikland attends the Swedish American Chamber of Commerce Pre-Conference gala dinner at the IAC Headquarters on November 1, 2011 in New York City - Nero Satin Knot






























purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Poppy Montgomery poses for a photo at the 21st Annual Broadcasting & Cable Hall Of Fame Awards at The Waldorf Astoria on October 26, 2011 in New York City - Nero Satin Knot






























zimbio/ NAP


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee and Dawn Jones attend Day Thirteen of the 2011 US Open at the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center on September 10, 2011 - Buttermilk Intrecciato Rete Nappa Tote















gala/ daylife/ kaboodle


----------



## jula

Queen Beatrix, Prince Willem-Alexander and Princess Maxima of The Netherlands visit villages Seru Fortuna and Barber in Banda Abou, Curacao (November 2, 2011) - Orange Satin Knot


























myroyal-myroyals/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz getting coffee in Beverly Hills (October 30) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag

























x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek stopped by _The Rachael Ray Show_ to promote her movie "Puss in Boots" (November 2, 2011) - Dress, Cardigan Resort/ Cruise 2012










imnotobsessed/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Mel B met up with Kim and Khloe Kardashian at their handbag launch in Sydney (November 2, 2011) - Ametiste Intrecciato Nappa Veneta




















dailymail/ Mel B's twitter / bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Selma Blair strolling in L.A. (July 18, 2009) - Paglia (?) Veneta










tfs




Selma Blair out and about in West Hollywood (June 22, 2006)















tfs


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart on a shopping spree in Beverly Hills (November 3, 2011) - Ebano Cabat










imnotobsessed


----------



## TDL

SJP on the I Dont' Know How She Does It movie poster with a Nero briefcase


----------



## jula

I apologize for the crappy pics, but the Cabat is too gorgeous not to post 


Sharon Osbourne shopping in Malibu (October 3, 2011) - Lilac Cabat

























isopix


----------



## jula

Designer Monique Lhuillier and Tom Bugbee attend LACMA Art + Film Gala Honoring Clint Eastwood and John Baldessari Presented By Gucci at Los Angeles County Museum of Art on November 5, 2011 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Satin Knot










zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

DreamWorks CEO Stacey Snider (L) and director/producer Steven Spielberg arrive at the special screening for DreamWorks Pictures' 'Sweeney Todd' held at the Paramount Theater on December 5, 2007 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Capri















life/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Now we do know which knot Ale bought... 


Alessandra Ambrosio arrives at the Victoria's Secret after show party in NYC (November 9, 2011) - Espresso Waxed Leather Knot















ballazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Izabel Goulart arrives at the 2011 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show After Party at Dream Downtown in New York City (November 9, 2011) - Nero Satin Knot




















tfs/ polyvore


----------



## septembersiren

I know no chatting but that croc dress


----------



## jula

septembersiren said:


> I know no chatting but that croc dress



The dress is Zac Posen Fall/Winter 2011.12





vogue.it


----------



## septembersiren

ty jula I am drooling


----------



## bisbee

Sorry...but OMG!


----------



## Grandmommie

bisbee said:


> Sorry...but OMG!




Ditto!


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone getting some cash in central London (November 1, 2011) - Nero Zip-Around Wallet











celebboard


----------



## TDL

Taiwanese model & actress Lin Chiling wearing various F/W 2011 RTW (as featured on Grazia Japan Dec 2011)

Already posted RTW details & runway comparisons on the other thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...views-post-discuss-16599-33.html#post20350464


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles (November 14, 2011) - Hay Intrecciato Rete Nappa Zip Around Wallet





zimbio


----------



## jula

Princess Mary of Denmark launched the new campaign "Loneliness" supported by The Mary Foundation in Copenhagen (November 14, 2011) - Nero Campana










purepeople


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco heads to lunch in Sherman Oaks (November 14, 2011)




















celebboard


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Antonio Banderas attend a press conference at The Four Seasons in Mexico to promote 'Puss in Boots' on November 15, 2011 - Dress Spring 2012

























celebuzz/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attending the premiere of "Puss In Boots" at the Village Cines de Recoleta in Buenos Aires Buenos Aires, Argentina (November 16, 2011) - Nero Plaster Metal Lace Karung Knot

























cozy/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma at the Glamour Awards 2011 in Moscow (November 17, 2011) - Nero Perlier Vachette Knot

























miroslava.livejournal/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

*Knot Retrospective in Moscow (November 18, 2011) *





buro247


Miroslava Duma - Nero Perlier Vachette Knot










buro247/ bottegaveneta



Ida Lolo - Dress, Coat Fall 2011.12, Gold Pyrite Scarabee Knot




















buro247/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Natalia Alaverdyan





buro247



Rita Mitrofanova





buro247



Maria Zheleznyakov





buro247



? - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot










buro247/ bottegaveneta







buro247


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden and the Swedish Royal Family attend the World Child and Youth Forum at the Royal Palace in Stockholm (November 16, 2011) 










purepeople


----------



## jula

Han Hyo Joo attended a press conference for her new film, "Always," on September 20 in Seoul, South Korea - Dress, Cardigan Fall 2011, Champagne Zircon Silver Miniature Bracelet, Nero Naturale Lace Vernice Shoe




















k-popexpress/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Margo Stilley attends a drinks reception during the 57th Evening Standard Theatre Awards at The Savoy Hotel on November 20, 2011 in London, England - Dress, Fall 2011.12, Peridot Jasper Pollock Print Silk Shoe, Stone Plaster Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot, Necklace

























daylife/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Singer Kimberly Perry of The Band Perry arrives at the 2011 American Music Awards held at Nokia Theatre L.A. LIVE on November 20, 2011 in Los Angeles, California - Dress Fall 2011.12, Topaze Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot































daylife/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault at the FNAC store in Paris promoting "Puss in Boots" (November 20, 2011) - Nero Cameo Silver Pendant




















purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek leaves the 'Puss In Boots' Paris Press Conference at Hotel George V on November 21, 2011 in Paris, France - Cardigan, Skirt Fall 2011.12















imnotobsessed/ vogue.it


and Salma Hayek and Antonia Banderas make an appearance on French talk show "Champs-Elysees" in Paris, France. The two are currently promoting their new film "Puss in Boots" (November 21) - same outfit















zimbio


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek heads out of SAT.1 TV studios in Berlin, Germany (November 22, 2011) - Flannel Dark Brown Silk Viscose Scarf, Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt

























imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault attends 'El Gato con Botas' (Puss in Boots) photocall at Villamagna Hotel on November 23, 2011 in Madrid, Spain - Blouse Fall 2011.12















celebuzz


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends "Puss in Boots" premiere at the Callao Cinema in Madrid (November 23, 2011) - Top/ Jacket, Skirt Pre-Fall 2011 (?)




















imnotobsessed/ celebutopia


----------



## BagLovingMom

oops, wrong thread!


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends a photocall for her latest animated flick, Puss In Boots 3D, held at Hotel Hassler in Rome, Italy on Friday (November 25) - Nero Cameo Silver Pendant















justjared/ celebboard


----------



## jula

Nearing the end of one of the lengthiest press tours in recent memory, Salma Hayek was back on the red carpet for the Australian premiere of Puss in Boots on Sunday (November 27) - Dress, Belt Cruise/ Resort 2012




















celebrity-gossip/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick leaving the gym in Los Angeles (October 30, 2011) - Wallet










celebboard


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek enjoys a stroll in Sydney, Australia (November 27, 2011) - Dress Fall 2011.12 (?)




















celebboard


----------



## jula

Selma Blair out and about in Los Angeles (April 12, 2008)










celebutopia


----------



## jula

Margo Stilley on her way to Flash Trash Jewellery Launch in London (June 7, 2011) - Oxydized Silver Moire Knot




















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden arrives at the American Scandinavian Society's Christmas Ball at the Metropolitan Club on the Upper East Side (December 2, 2011) - Antelope Silk Knot

























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek giving an interview to an Australian tv station during her "Puss in Boots" promotion tour - Dress Pre-Fall 2011















screencaps taken by me/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Emilie de Ravin leaving Little Dom's restaurant in Los Feliz (December 3, 2011) - Ebano Veneta





















celebboard


----------



## jula

Sonam Kapoor at Tom Cruise Bash in Taj, Mumbai on 3rd Dec 2011 - Nero Satin Knot















stylemeindia/ msn/ bottegaveneta


Preity Zinta arrives at Tom Cruise Bash in Taj, Mumbai on 3rd Dec 2011 - Nero Siik Faille Ayers Stretch Knot










filmicafe/ bottegaveneta


Tabu at Tom Cruise Bash in Taj, Mumbai on 3rd Dec 2011 - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot










hamarphotos/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ingrid Vandebosch and NASCAR driver Jeff Gordon attend the Cinema Society & Piaget screening of 'W.E.' at The Museum of Modern Art on December 4, 2011 in New York City - Antique Brass Nappa Knot















daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies and Keith Lieberthal attend the New York Stage and Film 2011 gala at The Plaza Hotel on December 4, 2011 in New York City - Dress Fall 2011.12




















margulies-fan/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Chris Brown and girlfriend Karrueche Tran make their way into Suru on Sunday (December 4) in Los Angeles - Buttermilk (?) Couture Nappa Tote




















justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bernie Ecclestone and girlfriend Fabiana Flosi out in Mayfair (December 5, 2011) - Milk Stretch Knot










dailymail


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz spotted at a meeting in West Hollywood (December 7, 2011) - Duffle Bag















dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Polish journalist Joanny Przetakiewicz arrives at a gala in Warsaw (January 17, 2011) - Knot Fall 2006















bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Letizia of Spain, King Juan Carlos of Spain, Syrian Arab Republic President Bashar al-Assad, his wife Asma al-Assad, Queen Sofia of Spain and Prince Felipe of Spain pose for photographers at Zarzuela Palace on July 4, 2010 in Madrid, Spain - Dress, Belt Resort/ Cruise 2010, Ash Fume Soft Crocodile Stretch Knot




















huffpost/ diariofemenino/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden arrives at the New York Academy of Sciences for the 'Celebrating Women in Science' dinner on the centennial of Marie Curie's 2nd Nobel Prize in New York City (December 10, 2011) - Elephant Silk Knot






























zimbio/ newscom/ bottegaveneta


----------



## chungwan

jula said:


> Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visits the Harlem Children's Zone Promise Academy II in New York (October 20, 2011) - Nero Campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purepeople



I love how she obviously loves her nero campana A LOT as she has been photographed on many different occasions with it. I like to see that someone like her who obviously can afford a different bag with each outfit "recycle" things. :0)


----------



## jula

Katie Couric is all smiles as she is spotted outside of the ABC Studios in New York City (December 14, 2011)

























zimbio


----------



## prestwick

anyone know what color is Katie's cabat??


----------



## elliesaurus

prestwick said:


> anyone know what color is Katie's cabat??



(Sorry for the chatter!) It's Opera. I've lusted after the same cabat as well!


----------



## bagsr4ever

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## jula

Selma Blair strolls through West Hollywood (June 1, 2009)


























celebboard


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington Whiteley arrive at LAX (December 17, 2011) - Nero Inrecciato VN Large Duffel

























zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Polnish actress Paulina Tomborowska arrives at the David Wolinski runway show in Warsaw (December 17, 2011) - Turquoise Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot










gazeta/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz out in NYC (December 15, 2011) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag















cameronfan/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alanis Morissette arrives into LAX (November 5, 2009) - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag




















celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bernie Ecclestone was spotted at a restaurant in Mayfair wiith his girlfriend Fabiana Flosi - Milk Stretch Knot





dailymail


----------



## Josephinexoxo

Love all the bags!!


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons, of MTV's Run's House fame, chatting on her phone as she is out running errands in Miami, FL. (December 28, 2011) - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag






























pacificcoastnewsonline/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

A few pics from Fashion Week New York/ London/ Milan/ Paris SS 2012





textilwirtschaft


Irene Kim, creative director at stylelikeu.com










le21emearrondissement/ style.it






gq










stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## jula

nowfashion


















flickr/ style.it


----------



## Twingles

http://http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20557086_21098733,00.html#21098703


Cameron Diaz


----------



## indiaink

^ corrected link/here's the photo:

December 29, 2011: Color-coordinated Cameron pulls together her jeans-and-tee look at LAX with luxe leather accessories and a Melissa Odabash hat. From People StyleWatch.


----------



## jula

Wendi Deng Murdoch spending the holidays in St Barth (December 30, 2011) - Fire Intrecciato Nappa Clutch

Credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Michelle Harper attends the American Ballet Theatre's 2011 Spring Gala at The Metropolitan Opera House on May 16, 2011 in New York City - Vintage Nero Silk Knot from the 80s

Credit: zimbio/ life/ bfanyc/ vintage-paris.blogspot


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark out shopping with her stylist Anja Camilla Alajdi in Copenhagen (January 2, 2012) - Nero Campana

Credit: myroyal-myroyals


----------



## jula

Princess Maxima, Prince Willem-Alexander and Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands arrive at Abu Dhabi airport for a 2 day statevisit to the United Emirates (January 7, 2012) - Orange Satin Knot

Credit: monarchypress/ royalpress/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends a Puss in Boots Awards Mixer at Red O in Los Angeles 09.01.2012 - Dress Spring 2012

Credit: celebboard/ popoholic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons was spotted in Beverly Hills (January 10, 2012) - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag

Credit: globalgrind/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Portia de Rossi and Ellen DeGeneres pose backstage during the 2012 People's Choice Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on January 11, 2012 in Los Angeles, California - Dress Cruise/ Resort 2012

Credit: justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Emma Stone arrives at the Critics' Choice Awards on January 12, 2012 - Nero Plaster Metal Lace Karung Knot

Credit: x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Calista Flockhart heads to a nail salon for a manicure and pedicure on January 13, 2012 in Santa Monica, CA - Nero Zip Around Wallet

credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Kanye West at men's trade show Pitti Uomo Day 3 in Florence, Italy (January 12, 2012) - Milk Triacetate Jacket Spring 2011

Credit: streetfsn/ grazia.it/ tommy ton for style/ gq


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron at the BAFTA Tea Party held at Four Seasons Hotel on Saturday (January 14) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Plaster Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot

Credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Mary of Denmark arrives for the official reception to celebrate Queen Margrethe II of Denmark's 40 years on the throne at City Hall on January 14, 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - Nero Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot

Credit: myroyal-myroyals/ princessesblog76/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends the Cinema For Peace event benefitting J/P Haitian Relief Organization in Los Angeles held at Montage Hotel on January 13, 2012 in Los Angeles, California - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2012

Credit: gala.de/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland heading to the gym in Beverly Hills (January 18, 2012) - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag

Credit: sandrarose/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her 4-year-old daughter Valentina were seen leaving Costes restaurant in Paris, France on Friday (January 20) - Ebano belt
credit: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## septembersiren

Is that her brick bag also? 






jula said:


> Salma Hayek and her 4-year-old daughter Valentina were seen leaving Costes restaurant in Paris, France on Friday (January 20) - Ebano belt
> credit: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## jula

septembersiren said:


> Is that her brick bag also?



No. That's a Yves Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc. credit: bluefly


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda at the Giambattista Valli Haute Couture Spring Summer 2012 show in Paris (January 23, 2012) - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2012

Credit: vogue.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo at Haute Couture Week in Paris - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot

Credit: styleandthecity/ grazia.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Trainwreck Cabat..... 


Former Spice Girl Mel B (Melanie Brown) out shopping at the Chanel Store in West Hollywood, CA on January 26, 2012 credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini attends the Valentino Spring/Summer 2012 Haute-Couture Show at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on January 25, 2012 in Paris, France - Stone Antique Ostrich Bag

credit: vogue.de/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini attends Interview Magazine & The Andy Warhol Museum Present San Diego Surf Featuring Perrier at The Standard Hotel, Miami Beach (December 2, 2011) - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2012

The other woman is wearing a dress from the Fall/ Winter 2011.12 collection, but I have no idea who she is.

Credit: bfanyc/ vogue.de/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Stylist Carolin Sieber at a Roberto Cavalli dinner in London (May 29, 2008) - Nero Satin Knot

Credit: exposay/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'adda attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2012 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 26, 2012 in Paris, France - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012

Credit: getty/ zimibo/ vogue.it

Being a brand consultant for BV really does have its perks...


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini attends the opening dinner and party at the Palais d'Ienà for the 24h museum sponsored by Prada and created by Francesco Vezzoli (January 25, 2012) - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012

Credit: style/ vogue.fr/ vogue.com/ saywho.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jaclyn Smith spotted leaving a beauty supply store in Beverly Hills on January 28, 2012 - Nero Croc Campana 

Credit: dailymail/ super.cz


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini attends the 'Tar Mag' Cocktail Launch at Roger Vivier on October 20, 2011 in Paris, France - Dress, Cardigan Fall/ Winter 2011.12

credit: daylife/ zimbio


----------



## grietje

I really like the dresses but the thick black tights and heavy shoes don't work for me.  I get that it's winter but I wish Ms. B softened it a bit. So much seems lost.


----------



## jula

^
that's the problem with wearing dresses in winter, you always have to add tights. I'm guilty of that too. :shame:


Chelsea Field and Scott Bakula arrive at the 18th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles, California on January 29, 2012 - Metallic Mineral Intrecciato Boudoir Knot

credit: washingtonpost/ masslive/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katie Couric leaves "Good Morning America" in New Yotk City (January 31, 2012) - Opera Cabat credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz was bundled up in a cute black leather jacket with a fur collar as she was snapped out in London on her way to Heathrow airport to catch a flight (February 1, 2012) - Trolley, Carry-on


----------



## jula

British journalist and broadcaster Anne Robinson spotted out on the King's Road in London earlier this week credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz steps out in London (January 30, 2012) - Orange BV Agenda

credit: justjared


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt attends Bergdorf Goodman Hosts 20th Anniversary Celebration of Christian Louboutin with Parsons The New School for Design in NYC (February 1, 2012) - Nero Silk Stretch Knot

credit: bfanyc


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore arrives at the HUGO by Hugo Boss post-show dinner in Berlin (January 19, 2012) - Nero Silk Knot

credit: essentialhommemag/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons was spotted doing a little bit of shopping in Beverly Hills (February 6, 2012) - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag

credit: theybf/ globalgrind/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron arrives at the Toronto International Film Festival - 'North Country' Premiere on September 13, 2005 - modified Dress Spring 2006

credit: charlizeonline/ style

BTW, this dress is up on ebay right now...


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore attends amfAR New York Gala during Fashion Week (February 08, 2012) - Nero Silk Knot
credit: celebboard


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt attends the St. John fall 2012 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at Ukrainian Institute Of America on February 10, 2012 in New York City - Nero Silk Stretch Knot


----------



## jula

I  this.

Rihanna at Roc Nation Pre-Grammy Brunch in West Hollywood on February 11, 2012 - Corset Top, Pants Bottega Veneta Cruise/ Resort 2012 credit: celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland and LaLa Vazquez out shopping together on Robertson Blvd in West Hollywood, CA on February 13, 2012 - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag

credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland spotted leaving BESO steakhouse in Hollywood (February 13, 2012) - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag

credit: thelavalizard/ sandrarose


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt snapped during New York Fashion 2012 - Nero Silk Knot 
credit: harpersbazaar/ style/ gq


----------



## jula

Kate Mara attends Badgley Mischka Fall 2012 Fashion Show during NYFW (February 14, 2012) - Nero Waxed Leather Knot

credit: celebutopia/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katie Couric attends the New York Giants Super Bowl Pep Rally Luncheon at Michael's on February 1, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Karrueche Tran arrives at LAX airport on Tuesday (February 14) in Los Angeles - Buttermilk Couture Nappa Tote

credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart posts a pic of herself on twitter - Shock Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot
credit: mokkels/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West is spotted outside Somerset House during London Fashion Week on February 21, 2012 in London - Milk Triacetate Jacket Spring 2011
credit: zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kate Mara at the Tracy Reese Fall 2012 fashion show in New York 12.2.2012 - Nero Waxed Leather Knot
credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner (Buyer) snapped during Milan Fashion Week 2012 (February 22, 2012) - Coat Fall 2010, Heels Fall 2011
credit: style.it/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrives at QVC's'Buzz On The Red Carpet' Cocktail Party at Four Seasons Hotel in Beverly Hills (February 23, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot
credit: celebboard/ NAP

She looks like a stuffed sausage... :ninja:


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and his girlfriend, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, touch down at LAX airport on Thursday (February 23) in Los Angeles - Nero Intrecciato Duffle Bag 
credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Genie Yam, fashion director of Cosmopolitan Hong Kong, snapped during Milan Fashion Week 2012 - Shock Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag
credit: style.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda attends the Valentino Flagship Store Opening during Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 23, 2012 in Milan, Italy - Gold Pyrite Scarabee Knot 
credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Marta Brivio Sforza attends the Valentino Flagship Store Opening during Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 23, 2012 in Milan, Italy - Dress Fall 2011, Topaz Waxed Leather Knot
credit: cozycot/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes-Shock Intrecciato Nappa Veneta  credit: zimbio, bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giovanna Battaglia attends the Bottega Veneta Autumn/Winter 2012/2013 fashion show as part of Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 25, 2012 in Milan, Italy. - Skirt, Top Spring 2012
credit: daylife/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo attends the Bottega Veneta Autumn/Winter 2012/2013 fashion show as part of Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 25, 2012 in Milan, Italy - Peridot Crocodile Fume BV Clutch
credit: fotos.lainformacion/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Fiona Hefti arrives at the 2012 Film Independent Spirit Awards on February 25, 2012 in Santa Monica, California. - Dress, Belt Resort/ Cruise 2011, BV Fold-over Clutch
credit: daylife/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kate Mara arrives at the Montblanc Jewellery Brunch Celebrating Collection Princesse Grace De Monaco at Hotel Bel-Air on February 25, 2012 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Waxed Leather Knot
credit: daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Mariel Saldana arrives at the 2012 Film Independent Spirit Awards on February 25, 2012 in Santa Monica, California - Soft Crocodile Knot
credit: daylife


----------



## jula

Czech model Tereza Maxova attends the Czech Opera Ball on February 26, 2012 - Dress Spring 2012
credit: tfs/ blesk/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Michelle Williams arrives at the 84th Annual Academy Awards (Oscars) held at the Hollywood & Highland Center on Sunday (February 26) in Hollywood - Blush Crocodile Bottega Veneta Knot Bag
credit: celebboard/ vogue.es


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini attends the Pucci Fall/Winter 2012.13 in Milan (February 25, 2012) - Naturale Spotted Python Bag
credit: vanityfair.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'Adda attends a private dinner at The MISSONI Residence (February 26, 2012) - Multicolor Enameled Grid Knot
credit: l'officiel/ swide/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson makes her way through the LAX airport on February 28, 2012 to catch a flight out of Los Angeles - Old Petra Cabat


----------



## jula

Fashion Royalty - Coco Brandolini D'Adda credit: talesofendearment

Every day and every hour that goes by brings me a little closer to my shoot with Coco Brandolini. Im walking on egg shells but I have patience. A lot of it. Because shes fashion royalty and worth every fingernail bitten or night insomniac until the big day. But as it goes, it only takes one e-mail to get bad news. Like last season, when I traveled to Milan with the sole purpose of shooting her. We are friends, but shes a busy girl. Not only is she a new mother  her daughter Nina is just 14 months old  shes also been appointed Fashion Director at Tar magazine and shes Tomas Maiers Fashion Consultant at Bottega Veneta. She has a full plate and a drop-of-a-hat mercurial schedule. And the day that we were meant to shoot she was whisked off to Paris at 6 AM for a few important meetings with Tomas. But there is always next season and I am knocking on the front door.


Cocos apartment is situated on the top floor of an impressive building near Repubblica in Milan. She greets me with a generous smile and a warm hug  Coco is so consistently jovial I have my arms open before she opens the door. The table is set with pretty pink napkins and colorful glasses. Its not for me though. She has an important lunch later and admits shes a little bit nervous. Minutes later a courier arrives with a big bouquet of purple, red and pink anemones, her favorite flowers. Again, not for me, but to put the finishing touches on her table arrangement. Must be a very special person. We chitchat about our mutual friends as she shows me around the apartment. Shes lived here for four years with her husband Matteo but is ready to make a move. She points at a wall where once a huge painting hung. See those water stains? she squints. This building is really old The interior is a just as Id imagined: a dense collage of cool art, colorful collectibles and antique, retro furniture. The overall feel is soft and charmingly intimate, with realistic winks to the Italian home maker, like that meat carving machine in the kitchen or the spearmint mosaic in the bathroom or the vine-covered terrace that connects all the rooms. My favorite spot in the house is my boudoir, she thinks. And I love the windows and the light in this place.


I most vividly picture Coco in a floral, midi, chiffon dress with flat boots and a delicate cardigan. She says her style changes often but describes it best as romantic and feminine with great tailored jackets. Her closet is filled with some of the finest vintage dresses, sourced mostly in Paris and Milan. Vintage is a huge part of my wardrobe, she attests. I just love when clothes are old. I love their weight and the way they fit with everything I own. Her closet is a picture of whimsical luxury but its meticulously practical at the same time. She invented this cool velcro system to replace the doors  saves space and keeps my clothes clean and hidden! We breeze through our shoot like CoverGirls  shes says she hates posing but Ive gotten used to that caveat by now; I dont notice a thing  and shes surprised when I finish half an hour early. This is great Nat! Im going to be bored when you leave! Well, theres that lunch!


When I say fashion royalty I mean it in the most noble and educated of ways. Cocos mom, Georgina was a designers muse and Valentinos PR manager for more than 20 years. She introduced Coco to fashion at an early age and guided her to a career many of us dream about. But the highest fulfillment in her life right now is motherhood. Being a mother is the most completing experience I have had and I feel happier and happier as she grows


----------



## jula

Alyson Hannigan out and about in Beverly Hills (March 01, 2012) - Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag


----------



## jula

Russian It-girl Ksenia Sobchak arrives at Natalia Vodianova's _Naked Heart_ Charity Dinner in Moscow (February 12, 2012) - Ametista Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot
credit: fashiony.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley touch down at Heathrow Airport on Friday (March 2) in London, England -  Nero Duffle Bag, Nero Light Calf Garment Bag
credit: celebboard/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giovanna Battaglia attends the Lanvin Fall/ Winter 2012 show in Paris (March 2, 2012) - Dress Spring 2012
credit: vogue.it/ vogue.fr/ vogue.de/ gio's twitter


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart at "Fontainebleau Miami Beach Presents Wine Spectator's Best of the Best Sponsored by Bank of America" in Miami on February 24, 2012 - Cabat Pouch used as a clucth
credit: travelpress/ bfanyc


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes leaves the Grill in Westlake village, California (March 3, 2012) - Paille Belly Veneta credit: dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arrives at Vienna International Airport (March 4, 2012) - Old Petra Cabat credit: celebboard


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes enjoys lunch with her husband Eddie Cibrian on a cafe patio on March 3, 2012 in Los Angeles, CA. - Shock Intrecciato Nappa Veneta 
credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attending the Stella McCartney's Fall-Winter 2012-2013 Ready-To-Wear collection show held at the Paris City Hall in Paris, as part of Paris Fashion Week (March 5, 2012) - Steel Stucco Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Brick Bag
credit: daylife/ zimbio/ getty


----------



## jula

Francois-Henri Pinault and Salma Hayek attend the Stella McCartney Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 5, 2012 in Paris, France - Gold Citrine Quartz Gold Diamond Teck Necklace, Morgantine Black Gold Diamond Teck Necklace
credit: celebboard/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends the Yves Saint Laurent Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 collection  in Paris (March 05, 2012) - Yellow Gold Sfera Short Earring
credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner snapped during Milan Fashion Week (February 27, 2012) - Jacket, Top Fall 2011 credit: nssmag/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'adda attends the Giambattista Valli Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show and the Tod's party at the Italian embassy on March 5, 2012 in Paris, France - Vintage BV
credit: vogue.it/ daylife/ vogue.de


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arriving at LAX (March 8, 2012) - BV Trolley credit: cameronfan


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at the LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on March 13, 2012 - Nero Intreccio Vivo Tote
credit: celebuzz/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Vanessa Minnillo and Nick Lachey leaving Mozza Restaurant in LA (March 13, 2012) - Black Satin Knot credit: celebutopia


----------



## jula

Emilie de Ravin out for sushi in Soho (March 13, 2012) - Nero Veneta credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Viaggiare

jula said:


> Salma Hayek attends the Yves Saint Laurent Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 collection  in Paris (March 05, 2012) - Yellow Gold Sfera Short Earring
> credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


Sitting near Salma Hayek?


----------



## jula

Viaggiare said:


> Sitting near Salma Hayek?



 Catherine always attends the YSL shows. 


Coco and Bianca Brandolini d'Adda snapped during Milan Fashion Week (February 2012) - Vintage Ostrich Bottega Veneta Bag 
credit: vogue.fr/ onQueStyle via malleries

BTW: the bag is currently on sale at malleries.com....


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore is makeup free and all smiles as she arrives at the Vancouver International Airport on Wednesday (March 14) in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada - Nero Cabat
credit: justjared


----------



## jula

Russian photographer/ model Ilona Stolie attends the Naked Heart Foundation Gala Dinner in Moscow on February 11, 2012 - Plaster Intrecciato Satin Python Knot
credit: fashiony.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Osanna Visconti di Modrone attends the Valentino dinner at Palazzo Crespi to celebrate David Chipperfield in Milan (February 23, 2012) - Topaz Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot, Ametista Fire Opal Pollock Print Silk Bejewelled Shoe
credit: vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda snapped at the Louis Vuitton RTW Fall/ Winter 2012.13 show in Paris (March 7, 2012) - Vintage Ostrich Bottega Veneta Bag credit: style.it


----------



## Cari284

From Paris FW and my blog


----------



## jula

Beyonce leaves a downtown office building in New York (March 22, 2012) - Dakar Shock Buffalo Leather Nappa Belt
credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria out and about in Beverly Hills (March 24, 2012) - Silver Naturale Mirror Antique Karung Wedge
credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Kwai Lun Mei attends the "Flying Swords Of Dragon Gate" Photocall during day nine of the 62nd Berlin International Film Festival at the Grand Hyatt on February 17, 2012 in Berlin, Germany - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012
credit: zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Vanessa Minnillo and Nick Lachey arrive the grand opening of The Marquee Nightclub at The Star in Sydney (March 30) - Nero Satin Knot
credit: celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

*Bottega Veneta Cocktail Party and Fall/Winter 2012.13 Preview in Berlin *(March 29, 2012)

Actresses Bettina Zimmermann and Bibiana Beglau - Dress Spring 2012, Nero Waxed Leather Knot; Dress Spring 2012, Stone Plaster Velvet Python Knot, Silver Naturale Mirror Antique Karung Wedge

German Actress Nora von Waldstaetten - Dress Resort 2011, Nero Silk Knot
credit: vogue.de/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Michele Valensise, Italian ambassador to Germany, and his wife Elena Valensise - Dress Spring 2012, Fire Intrecciato Nappa Clutch
credit: vogue.de/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## jula

To celebrate its new space at Bal Harbour Shops, Bottega Veneta partnered with the Miami Childrens Museum for an evening of charity and fashioni.e. a chance for guests to preview the brands resort 2012 collection (February 17, 2012)

Kelly Gold, Yolanda Berkowitz and Tracy Wilson Mourning - (left to right Dress Cruise/Resort 2012, Espresso Cuir Sandal; Dress Cruise/Resort 2012, Nero Vernice Shoe; Shell Silver Bracelet, Nero Palladio Intrecciato Impero Linen Stretch Knot
credit: hauteliving/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Liliane Angeli - Fire Opal Python Clutch

Jill Callahan - Dress, Gold Fold-over Clutch Resort/ Cruise 2008
credit: hauteliving/ bottegaveneta/ style


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy and Sandy Brant attend the launch of the Kenneth Cole Collection and Fall 2012 Preview in NYC (March 27, 2012) - Turquoise Vernice Ballerina
credit: bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart going out for dinner (March 11) - Shock Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot 
credit: sylvie's twitter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart goes to a dinner meeting at Nobu in London (March 2, 2012) - Shock Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot
credit: sylvie's twitter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz spotted out in NYC trying to catch a ride (April 2) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag
credit: imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz seen leaving Morandi in New York and trying to hail a cab (April 2) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag
credit: imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes heading to a recording studio in Encino (April 2,2012) - Fire (?) Lanyard credit: celebboard


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz departs from LAX (April 7, 2012) - Bottega Veneta Trolley credit: cameronfan/bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz heads to breakfast in New York City (April 5, 2012) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her daughter Valentina arrive at LAX airport (April 10, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote, BV belt
credit: gossip-center/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Barbara Walters attends the Hollywood Reporter celebration of 'The 35 Most Powerful People in Media' at the Four Season Grill Room on April 11, 2012 in New York City - Plaster Intrecciato Satin Python Knot credit: daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault and Valentina make a quick getaway on Thursday (April 12) at the Westfield Mall in Century City, Cali - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arrives at Los Angeles International airport (April 16, 2012) - Old Petra Cabat credit: celebboard

The handle does not look good


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron at the LA Lakers vs San Antonio Spurs game with her mum in Los Angeles (April 17, 2012) - Stone Antique Ostrich Perles Bag credit:celebrity-gossip/ zimbio/ tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her billionaire hubby, Francois-Henri Pinault heading into the Staples Center to watch the Los Angeles Lakers take on the San Antonio Spurs (April 17) - Nero BV belt credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta presents its new Arredamento Home Collection at Salone del Mobile, Milans furniture fair (April 18) credit: vogue.de

First Pic: Franca Sozzani (Editor-in-Chief Vogue Italia) and Tomas Maier 

Second pic: Coco Brandolini D'Adda and Osanna Visconti - Both dresses are from the Spring/ Summer collection 2012


----------



## jula

Kim Cattrall arrives at the "The Five Year Engagement" premiere in New York (April 18, 2012) - Corset Top Cruise/ Resort 2012 credit: celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy attends a dinner in honor of Alber Elbaz and his 10 years at Lanvin in NYC (April 4, 2012) - Nero Coin Purse (?) bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron spotted after lunch with friends at Sushi Park in West Hollywood (April 20, 2012) - Stone Antique Ostrich Perles Bag credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anne Heche at The Jonsson Cancer Center Foundation's 17th Annual Taste For A Cure Gala in Beverly Hills (April 20,2012) - Knot Fall/ Winter 2006 credit: celebboard/ purseblog

ush: Why the heck doesn't she get that poor Knot repaired?!


----------



## jula

Anne Heche at the 16th Annual Race to Erase MS event themed "Rock To Erase MS" (May 08, 2009) - Knot Fall/ Winter 2006 credit: celebboard/ purseblog


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron hides under her hat as she makes her way into Le Pain Quotidien with her mom for some lunch after getting in a workout on Saturday (April 21) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Stone Antique Ostrich Perles Bag, Carmino (?) Zip Around Wallet credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

New couple Kim Kardashian and Kanye West went out for dinner with family members at the Spicy Market in New York - Chalk Impero Stretch Knot credit: imnotobsessed/ dailymail


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian celebrate their 1st Anniversary at the Malibu Beach Inn Hotel on Sunday (April 22) - Shock Intrecciato Nappa Veneta credit: celebrity-gossip/ celebitchy/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West attend the opening of Scott Disick's RYU Restaurant in New York City (April 23, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot credit: kimkardashianfan/ NAP


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick arrive at the opening of Ryu restaurant on Monday (April 23) in New York City - Nero Satin Knot credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sure does look like it....


Kanye West and girlfriend Kim Kardashian and head into a restaurant for dinner on Tuesday (April 24) in downton Manhattan - Nero Satin Knot credit: justjared


----------



## jula

septembersiren said:


> sorry about chatter here but....
> Its only 1 knot they pass it around LOL



Actually three... The two Nero Knots have different "Knots" aka closures: one is leather (Kourtney's), the other one is metal (Kim's). And Kim also has a Chalk Stretch Knot. In the second to last pic in post #1983 you can see the two Nero Knots.


Eva Longoria leaves her restaurant Beso in LA (April 23) - Silver Naturale Mirror Antique Karung Wedge credit: publik.fr/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Somebody_New said:


> jula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually three... The two Nero Knots have different "Knots" aka closures: one is leather (Kourtney's), the other one is metal (Kim's). And Kim also has a Chalk Stretch Knot. In the second to last pic in post #1983 you can see the two Nero Knots.
> 
> IT Looks Like the one on the table is a stretch knot. so were there 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the table is Kim's. The camera angle makes it look like a stretch Knot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Early-Fall 2012.13 Preview: Bottega Veneta Cocktail Party in Moscow (April 20) *
> 
> Ekaterina Mukhina (Fashion Director, Vogue Russia) - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012, Shock Intreccio Memory Nappa Knot
> 
> Ida Lolo - Dress Spring /Summer 2012
> 
> Irina Chaikovskaya - Dress Fall 2008, Orange Satin Knot
> 
> Petr Kiselev - Leather Jacket Fall 2007, BV Envelope Clutch
Click to expand...


----------



## fumi

Kris Jenner









credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

^
Looks like Kris borrowed Kourt's Knot and Kim's shoes... 


Minka Kelly and her pal, PR guru Raina Penchansky, grab some food together at Joan's on Third and Urth Caffe in West Hollywood on Friday (April 27) - Multicolor Vachette Sandal credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland making a stop to visit Beyonce at her home in New York City, New York on March 19, 2012 - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag credit: zimbio/ kellyrowland.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

And there were three.... 

Kim Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner pose at the 2012 'E' upfront presentation in New York City (April 30) - Nero Satin Knots 
credit: cozycot/ bottegaveneta/ NAP


----------



## jula

H.R.H. Princess Madeleine of Sweden attends the 7th Annual Opera News Awards at the Grand Ballroom at The Plaza Hotel on April 28, 2012 in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot credit: myroyals/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

James Spader and Leslie Stefanson out and about in LA (November 19, 2006) - Ebano Cabat, BV Men's Messenger Bag credit: poldis-autographs


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Rivers credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron spotted out and about in Beverly Hills, May 3 - Stone Antique Ostrich Perles Bag source: eyeprime.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell leaves the Coldplay concert at the Hollywood Bowl in Los Angeles, Calif. (May 4) - Nero Veneta credit: cozycot/ celebritybabyscoop


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer arriving at Nice airport (May 21, 2006) - BV Satchel credit: bellazon


----------



## jula

Claudia Schiffer arrives at the South Bank Awards in London (January 23, 2007) - BV Satchel credit: bellazon


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith attends a Gala Screening of 'The Ides Of March' during the 55th BFI London Film Festival at Odeon Leicester Square on October 19, 2011 in London, England. - Dress Fall 2011.12 credit: daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith attends the Johnnie Walker Blue Label dinner at Mark's Club on April 26, 2012 in London, England - Magma (?) Intrecciato Ayers Knot credit: tatler


----------



## jula

Co-Chair and CEO Dreamworks Stacy Snider attends Vanity Fair & Fisker Automotive Toast Dreamworks Pictures Golden Globes Best Drama Nominations 'The Help' And 'War Horse' at Cecconi's Restaurant on January 13, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. - Fuchsia (?) Ayers Intrecciato Clutch credit: daylife/ zimbio/ celebritywonder


----------



## fumi

LeAnn Rimes







credit: justjared


----------



## jula

Leslie Bibb hits the red carpet at the 2012 Met Ball held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot credit: tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Michelle Pfeiffer hits up the premiere of her movie, Dark Shadows, held at Graumans Chinese Theatre on Monday (May 7) in Hollywood - Oro Knot Early Fall 2012/2013 credit: celebboard/ daylife/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Sunrise Coigney and Mark Ruffalo attend the Metropolitan Museum of Art Costume Institute Gala in New York City (May 7, 2012) - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012/2013, Knot Early Fall 2012/2013 credit: celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda attends the Metropolitan Museum of Art Costume Institute Gala in New York City (May 7, 2012) - Dress Pre-Fall 2012/2013, Multistone Knot credit: vogue.es/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta was out in full force at the MET gala....

Tomas Maier and Martha Stewart attend the Metropolitan Museum of Art Costume Institute Gala in New York City (May 7, 2012) - Nero Chiffon Ruffle Dress, Topaze Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot, Nero Lace Vernice Shoe credit: bfanyc/ saks/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cote de Pablo was spotted leaving her hotel in Paris, France on May 8, 2012 - VN Bag credit: purepeople/ handbago


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana arrives at the Cosmopolitan for Latinas' Premiere Issue Party in NYC (May 9, 2012) - Chalk Intrecciato Impero Silk Snake Knot credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell walks to her car after breakfast with a friend in LA (May 10) - Nero Veneta credit: pacificcoastnewsonline/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Solange Knowles arrives at the launch of the new Cognac, DUSSE at Top Of The Standard, May 9 - Stucco Nero Vernice Calf Sandal credit: puretrend/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Francois-Henri Pinault is seen right at Roissy Charles De Gaulle international airport on Wednesday (May 9) - Nero Croc Weekender (Fall 2004) credit: dailymail/ style


----------



## jula

Cote de Pablo is seen walking and shopping with her boyfriend Diego Serrano during a romantic afternoon in Paris, France. (May 9, 2012) - VN Bag zimbio


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Valentina jet to Paris from LAX (May 11) - Nero Cervo Brick Bag credit: x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Spotted at Paris Fashion Week (February 2012), Bottega Veneta Early Fall 2011 tourmaline cotton wool coat (on the right), as captured by Tommy Ton. Tres chic! credit: style/ vogue.it


----------



## Megs

jula said:


> Francois-Henri Pinault is seen right at Roissy Charles De Gaulle international airport on Wednesday (May 9) - Nero Croc Weekender (Fall 2004) credit: dailymail/ style



The ultimate travel bag!


----------



## jula

Jewelry designer Monique Pean attends the American Ballet Theatre's 2012 Gala at The Metropolitan Opera House on May 14, 2012 in New York City - Settantadue Clutch zimbio/ bfanyc


----------



## jula

Nero Perlier Vachette Knot spotted at Paris Fashion Week credit: vogue.fr/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Gary Barlow and his wife, Dawn Andrews, on their way to The 57th Ivor Novello Awards held at the Grosvenor House in London, England (May 17, 2012) - Plaster Turquoise Buffalo Leather Nappa Clutch credit: contactmusic/ mirror/ dailymali/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Megs

jula said:


> Gary Barlow and his wife, Dawn Andrews, on their way to The 57th Ivor Novello Awards held at the Grosvenor House in London, England (May 17, 2012) - Plaster Turquoise Buffalo Leather Nappa Clutch credit: contactmusic/ mirror/ dailymali/ bottegaveneta



LOVE this - thanks for putting these together so nicely with product + photos!


----------



## jula

Megs said:


> LOVE this - thanks for putting these together so nicely with product + photos!



*Megs* 


Ali Larter leaving a hair salon after getting her hair done in West Hollywood, California on May 17, 2012 - Nero Campana credit: cozycot/ imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Full length pic: Maria Kerner snapped at Milan Fashion Week (February 27, 2012) - Jacket, Top Fall 2011.13, Ametista Fire Opal Pollock Print Silk Bejewelled Shoe credit: stockholmstreetstyle/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan Fashion Week - Naturale Antique Cobra Ayers Clutch credit: stockholmstreetstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian walks hand-in-hand with her boyfriend Kanye West as they leave the Athenaeum Hotel to go for dinner at Hakkasan on May 20, 2012 in London, England. - Nero Satin Knot credit: celebuzz/ NAP


----------



## jula

Usher arrives at the 2012 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 20) in Las Vegas - Suit, Shirt Spring/ Summer 2012 credit: justjared/ tumblr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends the 40th Annual Fifi awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on May 21, 2012 in NYC - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot
credit: cozycot/ daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Janet Jackson was spotted leaving an acupuncture clinic in LA  (January 27, 2006) - Peltro Nappa Cabat credit: socialitelife/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Janet Jackson spotted at Heathrow airport (May 4, 2006) - Peltro Nappa Cabat credit: egotastic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaves the Gypsy Bar in Boston (May 23, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green attend Maxim Magazines 8th Annual Hot 100 Party held at the Gansevoort Hotel on May 16, 2007 in New York City - Gold Coiled Knot credit: celebritywonder/ gossiponthis/ NAP


----------



## jula

Raquel Zimmermann attends a cocktail party celebrating the 5th CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund at a private residence on October 14, 2008 in New York City - Nero Satin Knot credit: corbis/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alec Baldwin and his fiancée, Hilaria Thomas, attend the 'Mud' Premiere during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Palais des Festivals on May 26, 2012 in Cannes, France - Nero Soft Croc Knot credit: justjared/ daylife


----------



## jula

Alec Baldwin and Hilaria Thomas attend the Soiree Chopard 'Mystery Party' on the sidelines of the 65th Cannes film festival on May 21, 2012 in Cannes - Nero Soft Croc Knot credit: daylife


----------



## jula

Alec Baldwin and Hilaria Thomas arrive at The 18th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards broadcast on TNT/TBS at The Shrine Auditorium on January 29, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. - Resina Intrecciato Velvet Python Knot credit: daylife/ peoplestylewatch/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Arsenal striker Robin van Persie and his wife, Bouchra van Persie, attend the Professional Footballers' Association Player of the Year Award in London (April 22, 2012) - Sunset Intrecciato Impero Linen Stretch Knot credit: kickette/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jewelry designer Monique Pean arrives at DIA: Beacon Spring Benefit in NYC (May 12) - Lizard Settantadue Clutch credit: bfanyc/ pursepage


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta consultant Coco Brandolini d'Adda snapped in NYC in 2007 - Gran Pitone Frame Bag credit: vogue.it/ style


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda at the Gucci after-party in Milan (March 7, 2012) - Multicolor Enameled Ree Ayers Knot credit: style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman (Editor-at-Large, Industrie Magazine) at Istanbul International Arts and Culture Festival Gala in Istanbul, Turkey (May 26, 2012)  - Dress Spring 2012, Nero Suede PVC Sandal, Nero Satin Knot credit: bfanyc/ vogue.it/ neimanmarcus


----------



## jula

Ione Skye shopping in Beverly Hills (May 29, 2012) - Nero Veneta credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson leaves the The Lanesborough Hotel in London (May 31, 2012) - Old Petra Cabat, Milk Campana credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Francois-Henri Pinault at the "Prometheus" world premiere held at Empire Leicester Square on Thursday (May 31) in London, England - Dress Fall 2012.13 credit: celebboard/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons out and about in West Hollywood Los Angeles, California. (June 5) - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag cozycot/ sandrarose/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna seen arriving to the Simon G Jewelry Summer Soiree and the kickoff of Carnevale Nights at The Palazzo Casino in Las Vegas. (June 2, 2012) credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

bobobob said:


> Lisa Rinna seen arriving to the Simon G Jewelry Summer Soiree and the kickoff of Carnevale Nights at The Palazzo Casino in Las Vegas. (June 2, 2012) credit: zimbio



Fake. 



Kate Beckinsale filming her new movie "Trial of Cate McCullough" in Pasadena (June 5, 2012) - Nero Veneta credit: celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Jane Morris attends Step Up Women's Network 9h Annual Inspiration Awards Luncheon held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel Los Angeles, California (June 8) - Ottone Pyramide Clutch (or Make-up Case) credit: cozycot/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

On her way to catch a flight, LeAnn Rimes was all smiled as she made her way into the LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on Friday (June 8) - Shock Veneta credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington snapped in Cancun, April 2012 - Bramble Silk Faille Stretch Knot credit: tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giuliana and Bill Rancic leaving a friend's house in Brentwood, CA (June 12) - Fire Veneta credit: celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Daniela Agnelli (Fashion Editor, Stylist) at Salvatore Ferragamo Resort 2013 Fashion Show & Dinner at The Louvre - Dress, Heels Spring 2012 bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

London Fashion Week Menswear (June 16, 2012) - Pewter Multicolor Washed Cervo Informale Bag credit: style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis steps out of The Sayers Club with a gal pal on Thursday night (June 14) in Hollywood - New Bond Bag credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis was spotted in Los Angeles (June 15) - New Bond Bag credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

David Furnish (L) and Elton John (R) sit in the front row for Richard James spring/summer '13 collection as part Men's Collection London at The Gallery, Conduit Street on June 17, 2012 in London, England - Oceano (?) Light Calf Tote credit: daylife


----------



## jula

London Fashion Week Menswear (June 17) - Lagoon iPhone Case credit: style/ net-a-porter


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis out shopping at West Elm in Los Angeles (June 19) - New Bond Bag credit: dailycelebritydiary


----------



## jula

Emma Stone hits the red carpet at The Amazing Spider-Man premiere held at Cinema Adriano on Friday (June 22) in Rome, Italy. - Dress Fall 2012.13 credit: tfs/ justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

David Furnish out and about with a friend while on holiday in Portofino, Italy (June 23) - Nero Intrecciato Light Calf Tote  cozycot/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

David Furnish out and about in Portofino with friends (June 24) - Nero Intrecciato Light Calf Tote cozycot/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Connie Britton arrives at the premiere of 'Savages' at Westwood Village in Los Angeles, California (June 25) - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot credit: cozycot/ celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo at the NYC premiere of "To Rome with Love" on June 20, 2012 - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco seen enjoying a spot of retail therapy in the famous Beverly Hills district of Los Angeles (June 25, 2012) - Turquoise Veneta credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emma Stone makes an appearance on The Late Show with David Letterman on Monday (June 25) in New York City - Jacket and modified skirt Fall/Winter 2012.13 credit: superiorpics/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

jula said:


> Emma Stone hits the red carpet at The Amazing Spider-Man premiere held at Cinema Adriano on Friday (June 22) in Rome, Italy. - Dress Fall 2012.13 credit: tfs/ justjared/ vogue.it



Emma Stone also used a Bottega Veneta Assenzio Ayers Stretch Knot credit: zimbio/ emmastoneweb/ bluefly


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arriving at NYCs JFK Airport (June 26) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt, Nero Cervo Brick Bag credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at the Good Morning America studio on Wednesday (June 27) in NYC - Nero Cervo Brick Bag credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance attending the Britain Creates 2012: Fashion & Art Collusion VIP Gala at the Old Selfridges Hotel in London on 27 June - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot credit: huffpost/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Parisian_chic

Bollywood actress Twinkle Khanna. Can someone please identify the Knot in this picture? Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

looks like lagoon


----------



## jula

Denise Richards at VH1 Studio in New York City (June 28, 2012) - Silver Naturale Mirror Antique Karung Wedge credit: stylebook/ vh1/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Denise Richards spotted on her way into ABC studios to tape a segment on Good Morning America (June 25) - Violet Cioccolato Vernice Calf Sandal credit: imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Clarkson and her new boyfriend, Brandon Blackstock, enjoy lunch at The Cheesecake Factory at the Sherman Oaks Galleria in Sherman Oaks, Calif. on June 25, 2012 - Ash Scuro (?) Veneta credit: celebuzz


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner out and about shopping in the Pacific Palisades Los Angeles, California (June 29) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: cozycote/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and husband Ben Affleck run some errands on Wednesday (June 27) in Los Angeles - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Natalia Selivanova snapped during Paris Fashion Week (February 2012) - Nero Veneta credit: 21arrondissement


----------



## jula

Kelly Clarkson arrives in Sao Paulo, Brazil (June 21) - Steel () Veneta credit: caras.uol.com.br/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck arriving at Tavern on their 7th wedding anniversary (June 29, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Esther Quek, Group Fashion Director of The Rake, outside of Hermès Homme Printemps 2013 in Paris (June 30, 2012) - Violet Cioccolato Vernice Calf Sandal credit: silhouettedskyline/ teampeterstigter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek struts down the street holding a cup of hot coffee on Saturday (June 30) in New York City - Nero Cervo Brick credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Esther Quek, Group Fashion Director of The Rake, snapped in Paris during the Menswear shows (June 29, 2012) - Stucco Nero Vernice Calf Sandal vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and her daughters, Violet and Seraphina Affleck were spotted out and about in Pacific Palisades, CA on Monday (July 2) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

F1 mogul Bernie Ecclestone and fiancée Fabiana Flosi attend a F1 Party marking the official launch of the 2012 Formula 1 British Grand Prix held at Battersea Park in London (July 4) - Milk Stretch Knot credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner with daughter Seraphina at a local park on Thursday (July 5) in Santa Monica, Calif. - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Jason Statham credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Rumer Willis grabs a takeaway lunch from Kings Road Cafe Los Angeles, California (July 6) cozycot/ bottegaveneta - New Bond Bag


----------



## jula

Usher and his two sons &#8211; Naviyd, 3, and 4-year-old Usher Raymond V - spent the afternoon at the playground in Malibu on Thursday (July 5) - BV Sneakers Fall 2008 credit: bossip/ sandrarose/ celebritybabycoop/ botegaveneta


----------



## jula

Camilla Al-Fayed attends the Issa Spring 2012 show in London (September 16, 2011) - Stone Crocodile Fume Piano Bag credit: augustastyle/ exposay/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tameka Raymond (Usher's ex wife) out and about with Usher V and her other sons at the Imagine That Screening (June 10, 2009) - Cement Intrecciato Cervo Caiman Bag (Men's Collection Spring 2008) credit: necolenitchie/ mrsgrapevine/ bottegaveneta/ nicaddict's pic


----------



## jula

Sandy Brant and Ingrid Sischy attend The Metropolitan Museum of Art's Costume Institute Benefit celebrating SCHIAPARELLI and PRADA: Impossible Conversations (May 7, 2012) - Nero Clear Suede PVC Ballerina credit: bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alexia Niedzielski attends the Miu Miu Ready to Wear Spring / Summer 2012 show during Paris Fashion Week on October 5, 2011 in Paris, France. - Dress Fall 2011.12 credit: zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Esther Quek - Tea Storm Cuir Sandals credit: shoebunny/ streetpeeper


----------



## jula

Nicola Formichetti (Creative Director at Mugler, Fashion Director of Vogue Hommes Japan, Fashion Director at Uniqlo) snapped in Soho - Nero Calfskin Double Buckle Boots (Fall 2010) credit: nssmag/ anunknownquantity/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Victoria's Secret model Izabel Goulart arrives at the launch event of MATE Foundation in Lima, Peru, July 12, 2012 credit: bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner (Buyer - Mercury) snapped during Paris Fashion Week - Top Spring 2010, Belt, Canevas Boutis Bag, Karung Envelope Clutch credit: maydele/ vogue.it/ purseblog/ lindasstuff


----------



## jula

Lemon_Clement said:


> Chinese top singer: Faye Wong with her wonderful Bottega Veneta
> 
> 
> http://ent.zhiyin.cn/xingshishang/20120413/266702.html
> 
> btw, I still couldn't attach the image even though I've copied the URL and added



Already been posted here  


Paris Haute Couture Week - Esperanza Envelope Clutch Resort 2010 credit: keepthebeat.mango/ nymag


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart an her husband Rafael having dinner in Marbella (July 11) - Shock Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot credit: sylvie's twitter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Barbara Bates from the new NBC show Fashion Star walking down Oak Street in Chicago - Nero Cabat credit: chicagostreetstyle


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault, François Henri Pinault, Marco Bizzarri, Francesca Bellettini, François Pinault at the cocktail party for the Bottega Veneta store opening in St Tropez - (Maryvonne Milk Effiloche Light Calf Baby Mini Cabat, (Marc Suit, Shirt, (Francesca Dress Cruise 2012, Sunset Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot credit: bottega veneta/ style


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger attends the Los Angeles Premiere of Magnolia Picture's 'Marley' held at The Dome at Arclight Hollywood (April 17, 2012) - Nero Veneta credit: margmania


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger receives a star on the Hollywood walk of Fame in Los Angeles, California (January 23, 2012) - Fever Cervo Hobo credit: contactmusic


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberg attends the AFI FEST 2009 Screening Of "The Road" on November 4, 2009 - Nero Baby Bag credit: margamia/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maria Kerner snapped in Paris - Canevas Boutis Bag, Karung Envelope Clutch credit: maydele/ purseblog/ lindasstuff


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson attends the Karl Lagerfeld Collection Launch at Selfridges in London (July 24) - Nero Pyrite Intrecciato Ayers Paper Stretch Knot credit: rosariodawson.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

People: Joshua Gaynor (Jacket, Shirt Fall 2011, Pants Summer 2012, Chene Intrecciato Suede Shoe), Lisette Ballard (Dress, Pre-Spring 2012, Giuseppe Ruggeri, Annie Ng (Spring 2009)
Event Title: BOTTEGA VENETA and VANITY FAIR Celebrate the Work of David S. Allee bfanyc
Location: Bottega Vaneta Men's store, NYC
Date: July 25, 2012


----------



## jula

Betsy Low (Nero Maxi Veneta) Whitney Delear (Necklace Spring 2010) 
Event Title: BOTTEGA VENETA and VANITY FAIR Celebrate the Work of David S. Allee
Location: Bottega Vaneta Men's store, NYC bfanyc
Date: July 25, 2012


----------



## jula

Paris Haute Couture Week - Resina Gold Satin Python Knot stockholmstreetstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Chrissie Shearman attends BOTTEGA VENETA and VANITY FAIR Celebrate the Work of David S. Allee at Bottega Vaneta Men's store, NYC (July 25, 2012) - Ebano Chain Veneta credit: bfanyc/ neimanmarcus


----------



## jula

Usher made a stop at the Intermix boutique on Robertson Boulevard, LA on July 29, 2012 - Turquoise Intrecciato Suede Sneaker dailymail.co.uk/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arrives at Nice Cote d'Azur Airport (July 31, 2012) - Milk Campana


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson attends the Montblanc Young Directors Project at the Galerie Ropac on July 31, 2012 in Salzburg, Austria - Nero Pyrite Intrecciato Ayers Paper Stretch Knot


----------



## jula

Christine Taylor out and about in Hawaii (July 31) - BV wallet


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner heading to a hair salon in West Hollywood (August 1, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Natalie Massenet (founder and chairman of Net-a-Porter) snapped during NYFW (September 15, 2011) - Heels Cruise 2009 credit: motilo


----------



## jula

Lulu Creel attends Aspen Art Museum 2012 "WineCrush" hosted by Amy & John Phelan sponsored by Dom Perignon (August 1, 2012) - Fire Opal Topaze Intrecciato Satin Python Knot credit: bfanyc/ bottegaveneta

Jeanne Greenberg Rohatyn attends Aspen Art Museum 2012 "WineCrush" hosted by Amy & John Phelan sponsored by Dom Perignon (August 1, 2012) - Nero Waxed Knot credit: bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum makes her way across the street outside of the ***** hotel on Friday morning (August 3) in the Soho neighborhood of New York City - Stucco (?) Veneta credit: justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum hailing a cab outside her hotel in Soho, New York (August 4, 2012) - Stucco (?) Veneta credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Designer Erin Fetherston and lead singer of the band Cobra Starship Gabe Saporta walk the red carpet before the 2012 Starkey Hearing Foundation's 'So the World May Hear Awards Gala on August 4, 2012 in St. Paul, Minnesota - Gainsboro Oro Gilded Waxed Leather Knot credit: ultimategabesaporta/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dawn Laurel-Jones and Tommy Lee Jones attend the 'Hope Springs' premiere at the SVA Theater on August 6, 2012 in New York City - Nero Perlier Vachette Knot credit: daylife/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Laurel Jones arriving in Argentina for the Mar del Plata film festival (November 9, 2008) - Vecchio Oro Knot credit: bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and wife Dawn Laurel Jones attend the 'The Company Men' Premiere at Eccles Center Theatre during the 2010 Sundance Film Festival on January 22, 2010 in Park City, Utah - Cocco Tie-Dye BV Clutch credit: getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham arrives at the George V Hotel while promoting "The Expendables 2" in Paris (August 9, 2012) - Nero Duffle Bag credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaves the premiere of "The Expendables 2" at the Grand Rex cinema in Paris (August 9, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum arrives at "Good Day L.A." (June 6, 2011) - Nero Waxed Python Bag


----------



## jula

Aditya Mittal (CFO of ArcelorMittal) and his wife Megha Mittal (Chairman and Managing Director of the German fashion luxury brand Escada) with The Olympic Torch On Day 69 Of The Olympic Torch Relay on July 26, 2012 in London, England - Baltic Veneta zimbio


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes credit: justjared


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and her husband Francois-Henri Pinault are seen leaving the Little Door club after celebrating Halle Berry's 46th birthday in West Hollywood (August 15, 2012) - Suede Jacket Men Spring 2012 justjared


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek departs LAX on August 17th, 2012 in Los Angeles, California - Nero Cervo Brick, BV Belt credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Style blogger Tina Craig of BagSnob with her Green Shiny Croc Satchel credit: rsvpcalendar/ instagram/ jillsconsignment
The lady next to her in the 1st pic is wearing a BV Blouse from the Fall 2011 collection


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies has lunch with a friend at Extra Virgin in the West Village after shopping at James Perse in Soho (August 22, 2012) - Ebano Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons snapped in front of her office on Friday (August 24) afternoon in LA - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag credit: twitter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz was spotted making her way through JFK Airport in New York City on Saturday (August 25) - Canova Marcopolo Trolley and Carry On Bag credit: celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elton John and David Furnish were seen leaving Club 55 while on holiday in the French Riviera - Steel Intrecciato Light Calf Shopper credit: upscalehype/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at the Palazzo del Casino in Venice with Francois-Henri Pinault and Maryvonne Pinault (September 1, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote, Tourmaline Nappa Nastri Lido Bag credit: imnotobsessed/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Gauri Khan spotted at the airport in Mumbai en route to London - Nero Effiloche Cabat credit: lyst


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum's look of the day (September 4, 2012) - Nero Waxed Python Bag credit: heidi klum on aol/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance arrives at the GQ Men of the Year Awards 2012 at The Royal Opera House in London (September 4, 2012) - Multicolor Karung Shiny Python Ayers Knot celebboard/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart arrives at the opening night after party for 'Heartless' at the Signature Theatre Company in New York City (August 27, 2012) - Ebano Cabat


----------



## jula

Artist Julia Chiang attends a private preview of Erik Parker Bye, Bye, Babylon & Saint Clair Cemin, SIX at Paul Kasmin Gallery, NYC (September 5, 2012) - Nero Nappa Intrecciato Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance attends the all new Range Rover unveiling on September 6, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Ingrid Vandebosch attends the 9th annual Style Awards during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at The Stage at Lincoln Center on September 5, 2012 in New York City - Dress Fall 2012.13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Tomas Maier and DJ Hannah Bronfman at Bottega Veneta Celebrates Fashion's Night Out 2012 (September 6, 2012) - Dress Pre-Fall 2012.13, Nero Goatskin Sandal, BV Bracelet bfanyc/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Susan Capa (Executive Director International Fashion at Vogue) at Bottega Veneta Celebrates Fashion's Night Out 2012 (September 6, 2012) - Violet Flat Tote bfanyc


----------



## jula

Eva Gonzalez attends Vogue Fashion Night Out Madrid 2012 on September 6, 2012 in Madrid, Spain - Nero Oro Gilded Waxed Leather Knot credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart in the stands at the US Open 2012 held at the USTA Billie Jean King National Tennis Center in Flushing Meadows, Queens, New York (September 6, 2012) - Ebano Cabat zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner supports her husband Ben Affleck at the premiere of his film Argo during the 2012 Toronto International Film Festival on Friday (September 7) at Roy Thomson Hall in Toronto, Canada - Argento Intreccio Pailletes Knot


----------



## jula

Sabine Heller (CEO of invitation only social community ASMALLWORLD, and Editor at large at Vogue.it and Purple) snapped by Oliver Zahm - Maxi Veneta credit: purple.fr


----------



## jula

Sabine Heller attends the Emporio Armani New York Flagship Opening in NYC (September 7, 2012) - Indigo Blu Nappa Maxi Veneta bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek poses next to the beach closet dedicated to her on the Promenade des Planches during the 38th Deauville American Film Festival on September 8, 2012 in Deauville, France - Diamond Bracelet, Sfera Long Earring zimbio/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons snapped last week in LA while headed to a lunch date - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag necolebitchie/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner spotted at the airport in Toronto (September 8) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Editor-in-Chief of Elle magazine Robbie Myers snapped at various events during the 2013 Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week, Lincoln Center on September 7, 2012 in New York City - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2013 zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner walks into an office building in Santa Monica (September 12, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt snapped during NYFW Spring 2013 (September 7, 2012) - Nero Impero Stretch Knot candicelake/ bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault and Francois-Henri Pinault attend Madame Jacques Chirac & Monsieur Christian Deydier host the Gala for the 50th Anniversary of the XXVIth Biennale des Antiquaires at Grand Palais, Paris, France (September 12, 2012) - Dress Pre-Fall 2012.13, Nero Satin Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends Madame Jacques Chirac & Monsieur Christian Deydier host the Gala for the 50th Anniversary of the XXVIth Biennale des Antiquaires at Grand Palais, Paris, France (September 12, 2012) - Knot Spring 2005 bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sandy Brant and Ingrid Sischy attend the Calvin Klein Spring 2013 runway show in NYC (September 13, 2012) - Naturale Spotted Phyton BV Clutch, Nero Document Case, Shadow Suede Sneaker


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies out and about in New York City, USA (September 17, 2012) - Ebano Maxi Veneta contactmusic


----------



## jula

jula said:


> Salma Hayek Pinault and Francois-Henri Pinault attend Madame Jacques Chirac & Monsieur Christian Deydier host the Gala for the 50th Anniversary of the XXVIth Biennale des Antiquaires at Grand Palais, Paris, France (September 12, 2012) - Dress Pre-Fall 2012.13, Nero Satin Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta



Add: Salma is also wearing a shrug/ jacket from the Fall/ Winter 2012.13 collection bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## bobobob

Martha Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio spotted on a bike ride through Tribeca in New York City (September 21, 2012) - Bering (or Celeste?) Intrecciato Suede Sneaker zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Paulson attends The Academy Of Television Arts & Sciences Performer Nominees 64th Primetime Emmy Awards Reception held at Spectra by Wolfgang Puck at the Pacific Design Center on Friday (September 21) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Brunito Intreccio Metal Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ted Danson and Mary Steenburgen arrive for Beyond Hunger: A Place at the Table Hosted by Heifer International at Montage Beverly Hills on September 21, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California - Oro Intreccio Metal Knot zimbio/ getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

*Milan Street Style Spring/ Summer 2013 collections* onlystylishpeopple


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek strikes a pose at the photo call for her film Savages held at The Hotel de Russie on Tuesday (September 25) in Rome, Italy - Nero Zircon Silver Miniature Necklace, Champagne Zircon Silver Ring justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy snapped at Dries van Noten and Balenciaga Spring 2013 shows in Paris (September 26&27, 2012) - Shadow Suede Sneaker vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Siriwanwaree Nareerat of Thailand arrives at the Christian Dior Spring / Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on September 28, 2012 in Paris, France - Antique Silver Knot getty/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and his wife Dawn at the San Sebastian Festival (September 28, 2012) - Lilac Stretch Croc Knot zimbio/ courtesy of lululala


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and wife Dawn Jones attend the "Donosti" award ceremony at the Kursaal Palace during the 60th San Sebastian International Film Festival on September on September 28, 2012 in San Sebastian, Spain - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Laurel Jones attend he opening of Luc Besson's Cite du Cinema, the largest film studio facility ever built in France (September 23, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Laurel Jones attend "Emperor" premiere during the 2012 Toronto International Film Festival at Roy Thomson Hall on September 14, 2012 in Toronto, Canada - Magma Sfrangiato Shiny Calf Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Selma Blair is seen leaving the Marc by Marc Jacobs boutique in Beverly Hills Los Angeles, California (September 29, 2012) - Peltro Cabat lazygirls/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Selma Blair out and about with her baby boy Arthur in Los Angeles, CA on September 30th, 2012 - Peltro Cabat zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Gutmann attends the Givenchy S/S 2014 runway show - Nero Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends the Saint Laurent Spring / Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 1, 2012 in Paris, France - SO Peltro Baby Cabat vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian arrives at Prime 112 Steakhouse for a family dinner on September 30, 2012 in Miami Beach, Florida - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanishtha Dhankhar at Elle Beauty Awards 2012 in Mumbai (OCtober 1) - Dress Fall 2012.13 stylemeindia/ style.it


----------



## jula

Diana Penty at Elle Beauty Awards 2012 in Mumbai (October 1) - Dress Fall 2012.13 stylemeindia/ style.it


----------



## jula

Blogger Shini Park (ParkandCube) with her Bottega Veneta Initials Antique Intrecciato Nappa Tote credit: parkandcube/ bottegavenetainitials


----------



## jula

Add: 



jula said:


> Salma Hayek strikes a pose at the photo call for her film Savages held at The Hotel de Russie on Tuesday (September 25) in Rome, Italy - Nero Zircon Silver Miniature Necklace, Champagne Zircon Silver Ring justjared/ bottegaveneta



Bottega Veneta Leather Chain Waist Sheath Dress in Gray


----------



## jula

Natalia Shkulev and Dasha Veledeeva attend the Moet & Chandon 250th Anniversary Party on Thursday (October 4) in Moscow, Russia. - Stone Soft Crocodile Fume Stretch Knot, Nero Perlier Knot buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Celine Dion attends the press conference for her new album "Sans attendre" (October 4, 2012) - Top, Skirt Fall/ Winter 2012.13 celinediongreece/ style.it


----------



## jula

Sylvie van der Vaart attends the unveiling of Grazia's 5th Birthday Issue - Oro Lambskin Sandals mokkels/ shoebaloo.nl


----------



## jula

Manisha Malhotra (CEO, Mittal Trust) attends the Mittal Trust Champions Event at The Serpentine Gallery on July 23, 2012 in London, England - Yolk Veneta credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Vanessa Minnillo Lachey joined a group of friends at Mastros Steakhouse in Beverly Hills (October 8, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek at the premiere of her upcoming film "Here Comes The Boom" held at the AMC Lincoln Square on Tuesday (October 9) in New York City - Fever Silk Faille Stretch Knot justjared/ critiques/ imnotobsessed


----------



## jula

Selma Blair running errands in Santa Monica (October 10) - Peltro Cabat dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Christina Aguilera attends the 2012 American Music Awards nominations press conference at the JW Marriott Los Angeles at L.A. LIVE on Tuesday (October 9) in Los Angeles - Silver Sequin Embellished Heels justjared/ zappos


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and daughter Seraphina go to karate class in Santa Monica,Ca (October 13, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote imnotobsessed/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alice Smith attends CHEVY Shot Caller's Dinner on October 12, 2012 in New York City - Shadow Sloane theybf/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy and Sandy Brant attend Chloe 60th Anniversary Celebration At Palais de Tokyo in Paris (September 28, 2012) - Fire Intrecciato Flats, Nero Document Case bfanyc/ lyst


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford filming scenes on the set of 'Gossip Girl' in New York City on October 16, 2012 - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 dailymail/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy and Sandy Brant attend Bottega Veneta Book signing with Creative Director, Mr Tomas Maier at the Bottega Veneta Flagship, NYC (October 16, 2012) - Fire Suede Sneaker, Bag Spring 2008 bfanyc/ bottegaveneta/ style


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta Book signing with Creative Director, Mr Tomas Maier at the Bottega Veneta Flagship, NYC (October 16, 2012)

Jeff Lignelli and Catherine Lignelli - Nero Antique Degrade Lurex Jacquard Dress Pre-Fall 2012.13

Guests (no id) - Nero Shadow Metropolitan Jersey Flannel Dress Pre-Fall 2012.13

Mirella Kos and Lauri Ordover - Heels Pre-Fall 2012.13, Dress (forgot from which season), Nero Oro Cervo Uncinetto Cross Body Bag

Atmosphere


----------



## jula

Carolyn Bascardi, Guillermo Zubillaga, Fabiana Faria and Joana Faria - Nero Oro Washed Laminated Wool Jersey Dress, Nero Oro Silver Lambskin Sandal

Gigi Benson, Harry Benson and Susan Lloyd - Vintage Bottega Veneta Clutch

credit: bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Valance attending the launch of Hennessy Gold Cup and 2013 preview of Beulah London fashion label party held at The Brompton Club in Chelsea, London. (October 18, 2012) - Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner taking a time for herself visiting a hair salon in West Hollywood. (October 19, 2012) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden attends the 2012 The Mentor Foundation USA International Gala at Four Seasons Hotel on September 20, 2012 in Washington, DC. - Elephant Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Paris Streetstyle (first row, pic in the middle) - Coat Early Fall 2011 thesartorialist/ vogue.it


----------



## boxermom

I don't say it often enough--thank you, Jula! You keep us beautifully up to date in this thread.

I think I violated the no chatting rule, but couldn't help myself.


----------



## jula

boxermom said:


> I don't say it often enough--thank you, Jula! You keep us beautifully up to date in this thread.
> 
> I think I violated the no chatting rule, but couldn't help myself.



Thank you for your kind words! 


Russian photographer/ model Ilona Stolie attends a Jacob&Co event at TSM in Moscow (October 18) - Indigo Blu Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and her daughter Violet grab a snack after visiting the La Brea Tar Pits in Los Angeles, CA on October 22, 2012 - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Calista Flockhart is spotted running errands in Brentwood, California on October 23, 2012 - Nero Zip Around Wallet zimbio


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone at the World Premiere of the newest installment of the James Bond series, "Skyfall" held at the Royal Albert Hall in London (October 23, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Russian businesswoman Svetlana Zakharova (Metropol Fashion Group) attends Tatler's Debutantes Ball in Moscow (October 22) - Antique Silver Knot tatler/ buro247/ bagsnob


----------



## jula

BOTTEGA VENETA TOASTS TARYN SIMON: 
Tomas Maier jetted to Los Angeles for a Bottega Veneta-sponsored dinner at MOCA Tuesday night to fete Taryn Simon, whose show "A Living Man Declared Dead and Other Chapters I-XVIII" opened at the downtown Los Angeles museum on Oct. 20. Joining the creative director and museum director Jeffrey Deitch were Gwyneth Paltrow, Cameron Diaz, Rashida Jones, Michael Chow, China Chow, Liz Goldwyn and Maria Bell. "Our fans embrace different facets of the brand, not just the clothes," said Maier. "But they all know what they want." wwd

1st picture: Cameron Diaz and Tomas Maier
2nd picture: Jamie Lee Curtis - Nero Satin Knot


----------



## jula

Lori Ordover attends ESCADA and VOGUE celebrate the new Escada store opening with Alexandra Lebenthal and Yaz Hernandez in NYC (October 18, 2012) - Nero Oro Cervo Uncinetto Cross Body Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner running some errands in Beverly Hills, Calif. (October 25) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Russian fashion photographer Galina Yudashkin attends Kira Plastinina Spring-Summer 2013 show in Moscow - Nero Canvas Multicolor Knot woman.ru/ buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston attends the 2012 CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund Show held at the Chateau Marmont on Thursday (October 25) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and husband Ben Affleck bring their adorable daughter Seraphina to karate class on Friday (October 26) in Santa Monica, Calif. - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Chris Brown and Karrueche Tran head out of the Supperclub after a night out on Tuesday (August 28) in Hollywood - Buttermilk Couture Nappa Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori and Carlo Mazzoni attend the Fendi Spring/Summer 2013 fashion show as part of Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on September 22, 2012 in Milan, Italy - Dress Sprig 2012 getty/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends the Roger Vivier Prismick A/W 2012 Exhibition at the Roger Vivier Flagship Boutique on October 9, 2012 in London, England - Top (and pants?) Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Grape Karung Toile Knot getty/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek, her husband Francois Henri Pinault and their daughter Valentina catching a private jet out of Los Angeles, California on October 28, 2012 - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner take their daughter Violet and Seraphina to Cake Mix in West Hollywood, California on October 28th, 2012 - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux shopping for their Bel Air mansion at furniture stores in Hollywood (October 29) - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Lee Curtis attends the premiere of Walt Disney Animation Studios' "Wreck-It Ralph" at the El Capitan Theatre on October 29, 2012 in Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attends the launch of the Christmas Stamp 2012 (Julemærke) at Copenhagen City Hall - Nero Campana newscom/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Yang Mi Shi and Qin Hailu attend the Elle Style Awards in Shanghai (October 29) - Dresses and Jacket Pre-Fall 2012.13 ellechina/ vogue.it

The other two ladies pictured are also wearing Bottega Veneta dresses from the Pre-Fall and Fall/Winter 2012.13 collection, but google translator wouldn't tell me their names.


----------



## jula

Kendall Kardashian and Kris Jenner arrive at the book launch of "Nomad Two Worlds" by Russell James on November 1, 2012 in Sydney, Australia - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Faith Hill and Tim McGraw showed up at the 46th Annual CMA Awards in Nashville, Tennessee (November 1) - Nero Oro Silver Lambskin Sandal celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston rocks some new highlights in her hair after exiting a local salon on Friday (November 2) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner leaves her office in Brentwood and then heads to dinner with her family at Toscana in Brentwood, California on November 3, 2012 - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the 2012 Metropolitan Opera Season Opening Night on September 24, 2012 - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot tfs/ bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons snapped in Beverly Hills, California (November 6, 2012) - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag globalgrind/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons spotted heading to Sundays Laker game (November 4, 2012) - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag  bossip


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone headed out for dinner at C Restaurant in London on Thursday night (November 8) and at the launch of the Berkeley Diamond Group, sponsored by CÎROC Ultra-Premium Vodka, at One Hyde Park- Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Celine Dion looks fashionably fierce as she leaves the Ritz-Carlton Hotel to go shopping in New York City on Wednesday (October 14, 2009) - Dress Fall/ Winter 2008.09


----------



## jula

Celine goes shopping at Bottega Veneta in Berlin on June 10, 2008 - Coat and Skirt Spring 2008 celinedionforum/ style


----------



## jula

Celine Dion arrives at the "Good Morning America" studios in New York City on September 14, 2011 to record an interview for the show - Tornabuoni Top Handle Bag Fall 2009 celinedionforum/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Celine Dion out in New York (December 2009) - Fall 2009 purepeople/ style


----------



## bvcannes

Celine Dion dans une Emission Sept à huit sur TF1- robe Automne Hiver 2012


----------



## jula

bvcannes said:


> Celine Dion dans une Emission Sept à huit sur TF1- robe Automne Hiver 2012



Already been posted. 



Emma Forbes attends The Daily Mail Inspirational Women of the Year Awards at The Marriott Hotel, Grosvenor Square (November 12, 2012) - Teal Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

sabrunka said:


> Hers looks broken ??



Yup. Looks like as if the frame separated from the silk panel. In her defence, I think this probably happened on the way to the event and there was no time to fix it, unlike Anne Heche who continues to use her defective Knot (the knot closure is missing) instead of getting it fixed at the BV store. 



Lauren Remington Platt arrives at 2012 CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund Awards at Center 548, NYC (November 13, 2012) - Nero Impero Stretch Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Botttega Veneta Creative Director Tomas Maier, Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele & Amanda Ross host a cocktail to celebrate the Jewelry Collections at Bottega Veneta, NYC (November 14, 2012)

Tomas Maier - Bottega Veneta watch

Amanda Ross - Top, Pants Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Agate Drusa Antique Silver Pendant, Agate Drusa Antique Silver Ring (small and large), Bottega Veneta earrings


----------



## jula

Kelly Klein - Zirkon Silver Oxidized Necklace 

Jackie Sackler - Oxidized Silver Diams Necklace, Canyon Snakeskin Passamaneria Clutch 

Atmosphere
credit: bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anh Duong - Nero Brushed Double Fine Wool Coat, Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Nero Calf Passamaneria Clutch, Nero Bering Vernice Mary Jane Pump bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson smiles as she leaves an ice rink in San Diego after getting in a good training session for Dancing on Ice (November 12, 2012) - Old Petra Cabat dailymail


----------



## jula

Gillian Miniter and Nicole Fasolino attend Dom Perignon Presents "The Power of Creation" with A Private Performance and Dinner by Lang Lang and John Legend at St. Bart's Church, NYC (November 14, 2012) - Vintage Gold Clutch with tassle, Nero Satin Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marielle Safra attends Max Mara & The Associates Committee of The Society of Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center Host the Fall Party at The Four Seasons, NYC (November 14, 2012) - Nero Perlier Vachette Knot bfanyc/ botegaveneta


----------



## jula

*First Look: Bottega Venetas Elegant New Jewelry*

In an effort to highlight their jewelry this season, Bottega Veneta hired photographer Patrick Demarchelier to capture fashion people wearing the Italian labels fine jewelry and collection pieces. Every item  in both expanded lines  is entirely handmade by artisans in Germany and Italy, with input from creative director Tomas Maier throughout. He also personally chose the participants who appear in the new catalog, where youll see Amanda Brooks wearing a cool oversized amulet, blogger Garance Dore covered in covetable white bangles and cuffs, plus plenty of handsome men wearing woven metallic belts, cuff links, and more. nymag

1. Alexandra Richards - model/artist/DJ (Keith Richard's daughter)
2. Amanda Brooks - Writer; former fashion director at Barneys New York
3. Ben Shaul - Photographer
4. Garance Doré - Blogger
5. Magnus Berger - Co-founder of The Last Magazine
6. Tenzin Wild - Co-founder of The Last Magazine


----------



## jula

7. Anh Duong - Artist
8. Coco Brandolini - Fashion consultant
9. Alexander Provan - Founding editor of online magazine Triple Canopy
10. Marina Rust - Writer; Vogue contributing editor
11. Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele - Stylist/editor/photographer


----------



## jula

Kristi Garced (Reporter and editor at Women's Wear Daily) attends The Metropolitan Museum of Art's Apollo Circle Benefit Sponsored by Carolina Herrera in NYC (November 15,  2012) - Irish Green Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo at the Cinema Society With The Hollywood Reporter & Samsung Galaxy Screening of "The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2" at the Landmark Sunshine Cinema in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Tse attends the 'The Motel Life' Premiere during the 7th Rome Film Festival at Auditorium Parco Della Musica on November 16, 2012 in Rome, Italy. - Plaster Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Actress Lin Chi Ling (&#26519;&#24535;&#29618 attended a commercial event to promote Jadegia jewelry held in Taipei, Taiwan on November 9, 2012 - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Nero Bering Vernice Mary Jane Pump


----------



## jula

Spanish actress Angela Molina - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jamie Lee Curtis arrives at the premiere of Fox Searchlight Pictures' "Hitchcock" at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences Samuel Goldwyn Theater on November 20, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Angela Simmons heading to LA on a private jet - Nero Nappa Convertible Bag instagram/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Showing some love to her loyal German followers, Salma Hayek signed autographs outside her luxury hotel in Düsseldorf today (November 22) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote, Zirconia Earrings celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

*Cocktail at the Bottega Veneta store in Moscow*

Ida Lolo - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13

Natalia Luchaninova - Croco Bag Fall 2007

Irina Tchaikovsky - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attends the celebration of Mary Foundation project Netwerk on Falkonergårdens High School in Frederiksberg (November 22) - Nero Campana newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and wife Dawn Laurel Jones attend Destination Fashion 2012 To Benefit The Buoniconti Fund To Cure Paralysis, the fundraising arm of The Miami Project to Cure Paralysis, on November 10, 2012 in Miami, Florida. - Lilac Soft Fume Croc Knot zimbio


----------



## jula

Taiwanese girl group SHE (Selina Jen, Hebe Tien, and Ella Chen) arrive at "Art Meets Fashion" (November 23) - Dress, Coat, Dress, Suit Cruise/ Resort 2013 wownews.tw/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Olga Begishevo attends the Bottega Veneta book presentation at the Bottega Veneta store in Moscow - Leather Jacket and Jeans Spring/ Summer 2012 lofter.ru/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Haakon of Norway and Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway leave the Shangri-La Hotel in Jakarta for a dinner arrangement, during an official 3-day visit to Indonesia, on November 26, 2012 in Jakarta, Indonesia. The visit intends to strengthen and develop the existing relationship between the countries, especially in relation to the energy, maritime, trade and investment sectors - Purple Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Maxima and Crown Prince Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands on the final  day of their visit to Brazil - Orange Knot


----------



## jula

Kanye West attends DJ Khaled's birthday party held at Miamis LIV nightclub (November 24, 2012) - Leather pants Fall/ Winter 2012.13 upscalehype/ style


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek snapped arriving at Heathrow International Airport in London, England this morning (November 28) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark, Crown Prince Frederik, Queen Margrethe arrive at the Tivoli Gardens to see a performance of "The Nutcracker" on Sunday, November 25th newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West makes his way around New York City (November 29, 2012) - Leather pants Fall/ Winter 2012.13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Katie Holmes and her co-star Norbert Leo Butz hit the red carpet after the opening night performance of their new Broadway play Dead Accounts on Thursday (November 29) at the Music Box Theatre in New York City. - Dress Spring/Summer 2013, Duchesse Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe arrives at The Saban Free Clinic's Gala Honoring ABC Entertainment Group President Paul Lee and Bob Broder at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 19, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Nero Snakeskin Passamaneria Knot zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe at the Screen Actors Guild panel discussion in Los Angeles for the ABC drama _Revenge_ (November 30) - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 hollywoodreporter/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe arrives in style to the Mending Kids Internationals Four Kings & An Ace Celebrity Poker Tournament held at The London Hotel on Saturday (December 1) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Snakeskin Passamaneria Knot justjared/ tumblr


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana attends Marie Claire&#8217;s Hollywood Dinner held at Fig & Olive on Tuesday (December 4) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Top, Skirt, Cardigan Resort 2012.13, Nero Snakeskin Passamaneria Knot, Bracelet justjared/ getty/ vogue.it/ bottegveneta


----------



## jula

Dianna Agron attends a screening of In Vogue: The Editors Eye held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Tuesday (December 4) in New York City. - Dress, Shoes Spring/ Summer 2012.13, Appia Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot justjared/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Keira Knightley makes an appearance on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon on Monday (December 3) in New York City. - Heels Spring/ Summer 2013 justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Shelley Carr and Robyn Joseph attend The Harry Winston Hope Collection Bracelet New York Launch at Harry Winston, NYC (December 4, 2012) - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Shock Memory Knot bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies attends Seventh Annual Women of Worth Awards at Hearst Tower on December 6, 2012 in New York City. - Blood Soft Crocodile Fume Knot zimbio/ thefancy


----------



## jula

Charlie Sheen's troubled ex-wife Brooke Mueller is seen leaving Mr Chow restaurant with a male friend in Los Angeles (December 6, 2012) - Nrto Campana zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux head into Barneys New York to do some shopping on Saturday (December 8) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies attends the premiere of "Stand Up Guys" hosted by The Cinema Society with Chrysler and Bally at MOMA on December 9, 2012 in New York City - Nero Origami Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham and Rosie Huntington Whiteley prepare to depart LAX (December 10, 2012) - Nero Duffle Bag zimbio/ bottgaveneta


----------



## Sinatra




----------



## jula

Don Johnson, his wife Kelley Phleger and daughter Dakota Johnson attend a screening of "Django Unchained" hosted by The Weinstein Company with The Hollywood Reporter, Samsung Galaxy and The Cinema Society at Ziegfeld Theater on December 11, 2012 in New York City - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox attends the premiere of Universal Pictures' 'This Is 40' at Grauman's Chinese Theatre on December 12, 2012 in Hollywood, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston smiled as she shopped in Beverly Hills on Wednesday - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Wintour Editor-in-Chief, Vogue) backstage at The Rolling Stones concert at Barclays Center, New York (December 8, 2012) - Dress Spring/Summer 2013 fashionologie/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Holly Madison attended the 14th anniversary party for Las Vegas Weekly on Friday (December 14) at the Hyde Bellagio - Corot Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston out and about in Beverly Hills (December 15, 2012) - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

South Korean actress Han Ye-Seul attends during the 2012 Mnet Asian Music Awards Red Carpet on November 30, 2012 in Hong Kong, Hong Kong - Brunito Intreccio Metal Knot wowkeren/ forums.soompi/ sunshineemine/ artiskorea/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Britney Spears hops out of her car and waves to fans while arriving on the red carpet at The X Factor Season 2 Finale on Thursday (December 20) at CBS Television City in Los Angeles - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## bobobob

Margherita Missoni credit: thecoveteur


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden arrives at the Swedish Academy's formal gathering held at the Stock Exchange in Stockholm - Elephant Silk Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tracy Pollan, Michael J. Fox, and Mount Sinai President and CEO Kenneth L. Davis, MD attend The Dubin Breast Center of The Mount Sinai Medical Center annual benefit on December 10th at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot newyorksocialdiary/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and her fiancé Chris O'Neill attended the wedding of Caroline Leksell and Graham Cooke in St Moritz (December 16, 2012) - Nero Satin Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Rutherford filming 'Gossip Girl' in New York City, New York on October 15th, 2012. - Coat Fall/Winter 2012.13 zimbio/ dailymail/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston and her boyfriend Justin Theroux arrived in Mexico on a private jet on Sunday (December 23) - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik, Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and  their children attended a Christmas Service at Garnisons Church (December 24) - Nero Campana newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes arrives at LAX Airport with her family, husband Eddie Cibrian and step-sons Mason and Jake, on Wednesday (December 26) in Los Angeles to catch a flight to Nashville - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag credit: celebritybabyscoop/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes was seen donning a fedora while arriving at LAX Airport with her husband Eddie Cibrian and his sons Mason and Jake after a flight from Nashville on Saturday (December 29) - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes shows off her legs in a dress while heading on vacation with her husband Eddie Cibrian on Sunday (December 30) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ gossipcenter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson seen arriving at ITV's This Morning studios in London as she gets set to take part in 'Dancing On Ice' (January 3, 2013) - Old Petra Cabat contactmusic


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston arrives at the airport on Thursday (January 3) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico to catch a flight back to LA - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leann Rimes and Eddie Cibrian wade through the media crowds at LAX in Los Angeles, California on January 4th, 2013 - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Danielle Panabaker attends the Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Movie Channel's "2013 Winter TCA" Press Gala at The Huntington Library and Gardens on January 4, 2013 in San Marino, California - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Holly Madison seen arriving to the opening night of the 'Rock Of Ages' show at the The Venetian Hotel and Casino, Las Vegas (January 5, 2013) - Corot Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Valentina arriving at LAX Airport on Monday (Janaury 7) in Los Angeles - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried is classy elegant while attending 2013 National Board of Review Awards Gala held at Cipriani 42nd Street on Tuesday (January 8) in New York City - Dress Spring/ Summer 2013 justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Rachel Weisz dolls up while attending a screening for her new film The Deep Blue Sea held at the Museum of the Moving Image on Tuesday (January 8) in New York City - Dress Spring/ Summer 2013 justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston arrives at Jimmy Kimmel's studio on Tuesday (January 8) - Nero Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes went make-up free as she headed out in Los Angeles wearing her gym clothes on Tuesday - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes is all smiles as she heads to Equinox Gym on Wednesday (January 9) in Los Angeles - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Solange Knowles attends the Premiere Of "Girls" Season 2 Hosted By HBO at NYU Skirball Center on January 9, 2013 in New York City - Stucco Nero Vernice Calf Sandal zimbio/ fahionbombdaily/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe arrives for the Disney ABC "2013 WInter TCA Tour" event at The Langham Huntington Hotel and Spa on January 10, 2013 in Pasadena, California - Dress Fall 2012.13, Nero Suede Platform Sandals zimbio/ vogue


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends the 2013 Film Independent Filmmaker Grant And Spirit Award Nominees Brunch at BOA Steakhouse on January 11, 2013 in West Hollywood, California - Nero Crochet Frame Bag justjared/ zimbio/ jillsconsignment


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban walk the red carpet at the 2013 G'Day USA Black Tie Gala held at the JW Marriott Los Angeles at L.A. Live on Saturday (January 12) - Pale Pink Pumps Resort/ Cruise (?) 2013 justjared


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore attends the LoveGold party celebrating her 2013 Golden Globe Nomination at The Selma House on January 12, 2013 in West Hollywood, California - Nero Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan Menswear A/W 13.14: Viale Piave - Sarah, Milan - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Bag styleograph/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Actor Michael J. Fox (L) and actress Tracy Pollan arrive at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Blythe Danner arrives at the opening night of Picnic on Broadway in New York on Sunday (January 13, 2013) - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## jula

Arrivals at the BV Menswear presentation in Milan (January 15, 2012) - Suit Fall/ Winter 2012.13 monsieurjerome/ teampeterstigter/ style/ styleograph/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian arrives at the 'Late Show With David Letterman' in New York City, New York on January 16th, 2013 - Nero Silk Knot zimbio/ justjared


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrived at LAX airport with her daughter Valentina on Thursday (January 17, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) in Milan - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Bag


----------



## jula

Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) in Milan - Chene Intrecciato Light Calf Cross Body Messenger grazia.it/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) in Paris - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Bag grazia.it/ style/ styletao/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian makes her first solo appearance at Kardashian Khaos in support of her Kardazzle Makeup Palettes From Khroma Beauty at the Mirage Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas on January 19, 2013. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Arrivals at the BV Menswear presentation in Milan (January 15, 2012) - Jacker, Leather pants Fall/ Winter 2012.13 monsieurjerome/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Iris Berben attends the Germany Filmball 2013 at Hotel Bayerischer Hof on January 19, 2013 in Munich, Germany. - Poussin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot
getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Esther Quek (Group Fashion Director of The Rake) snapped during MFW (January 2013) - Ink Smoke Ayers Mirror Sandal (Fall 2010) mariovillanuevastyle/ bottegavenea


----------



## jula

Holly Valance at the London Critics' Circle Film Awards on Sunday (January 20, 2013) - Oro Intreccio Metal Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman hits the red carpet at the premiere of her film Stoker held during the 2013 Sundance Film Festival on Sunday (January 20) at the Eccles Center Theatre in Park City, Utah. - Dress, Blush Heels/ Pumps Pre-Fall 2013, Coat Fall/ Winter 2012.13 justjaredmydaily.co.uk/ style


----------



## jula

Stacey Duguid (Executive Fashion and Market Director, Elle UK) - Nero Veneta


----------



## jula

Madeline Stowe arrives at Elles Women in Television celebration held at an exclusive private club on Thursday (January 24) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Dress Fall 2012.13, Intrecciato Oxydized Silver Knot justjared/ celebrity-gossip/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies and her husband Keith Lieberthal make their way through LAX in Los Angeles (January 26, 2013) - Ebano Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Jones arrive at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Silk Knot getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore is all smiles as she arrives at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport) on January 26, 2013 - Nero Cabat zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Streetstyle in Munich - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag munichstreetstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

'Butter' actress Jennifer Garner takes her daughters Violet & Seraphina to the farmer's market in Pacific Palisades, California on February 3, 2012.  credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz travelled in style as she left New York City on Monday (February 4, 2013) by boarding a helicopter - Intrecciato Suitcase and Carry-on Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) in Paris - Chene Intrecciato Light Calf Cross Body Messenger style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

'Butter' actress Jennifer Garner stops by her daughter Violet's school in Santa Monica, California to drop off her lunch on February 5, 2013.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz and Michelle Williams in Bottega Veneta from InStyle Magazine CREDIT: backseatstylers


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes flashes a peace sign while out and about on Tuesday (February 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Another pic of Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) in Paris - Chene Intrecciato Light Calf Cross Body Messenger tommy ton/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Naomi Watts being interviewed on "The View" (December 20, 2012) - Dress Spring 2013 abc/ style.it


----------



## jula

Ben Affleck takes his wife Jennifer Garner to breakfast at the Brentwood Country Mart on February 7, 2013 in Brentwood, California. - Shadow Duo Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner later that day....


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner with Bottega bag next day....


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the amfAR New York Gala to kick off Fall 2013 Fashion Week at Cipriani Wall Street on February 5, 2013 in New York City.  - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ ace/ botegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner doing a bit of shopping in Brentwood (February 8, 2013) - Shadow Duo Bag x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Iris Berben attends 'Goldene Kamera 2013' at Axel Springer Haus on February 1, 2013 in Berlin, Germany - Poussin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Faith Hill and Tim McGraw attend the 55th Annual GRAMMY Awards at STAPLES Center on February 10, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Nero Snakeskin Passamaneria Knot getty/ list


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Bottega Veneta in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fahiongonerogue


----------



## jula

dfry said:


> Abbie Heath wearing Bottega Veneta in L'officiel Singapore
> Credit fahiongonerogue



Those kind of posts usually go into the BV in print campaigns/ editorials etc thread.



Lauren Remington Platt attends Diane von Fürstenberg's Fall 2013 After Show Dinner at Indochine, NYC on Sun, Feb 10 2013 - Nero Impero Stretch Knot bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## jula

Amanda de Cadenet attends the Elle Style Awards at The Savoy Hotel on February 11, 2013 in London, England. - Dress Spring/ Summer 2013 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Roy credit: thecoveteur


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt snapped during NYFW Day 8 - Nero Impero Stretch Knot grazia.it/ marieclaire/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes picked up a bouquet of pink roses the day before Valentine's Day on Wednesday in Woodland Hills - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sonam Kapoor attends "Mai" movie premiere in Mumbai on February 1, 2013 - Nero Satin Knot santabanta/ socialdhabba/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe attends the 2013 Costume Designers Guild Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on February 19, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Nero Snakeskin Passamaneria Knot zimbio/ vogue.it/ lyst


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and his wife Dawn Laurel Jones attend Tom Ford's cocktail event in support of Project Angel Food at TOM FORD on February 21, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek, Francois Henri Pinault, and their daughter Valentina were spotted arriving at LAX Airport  (February 21, 2013) - Fine Jewelry Necklace justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Madeleine Stowe attends the Hollywood Domino and Bovet 1822 Pre-Oscar Gala held at the Sunset Tower Hotel on Thursday (February 21) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Oxydized Silver Knot justjared/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta

I think Madeleine managed to wear nearly every dress of the Fall/ Winter 2012.13 collection


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo attends the Vicini Presentation during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2013/14 on February 23, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Multicolor Nappa Ayers Butterfly Knot zimbio/ modepilot


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington attends the 2013 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach on February 23, 2013 in Santa Monica, California. - Poussin Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence attends the 2013 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach on February 23, 2013 in Santa Monica, California. credit: gettyimages


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'Adda leaving the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2013.14 show in Milan (February 22, 2013) - Pitone Karung Envelope Clutch stylebistro


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends the "L'Officiel" dinner during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2013/14 on February 22, 2013 in Milan, Italy - Nero Intreccciato Nappa Clutch, Snakeskin Butterfly Belt, Butterfly Platform Heels Spring 2013 zimbio/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends a Pinko bag for Ethiopia cocktail party on February 21, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Nero Intreccciato Nappa Clutch zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lawrence attends the 2013 Weinstein Company & Chopard Pre-Academy Awards Party held at the Soho House on Saturday (February 23) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Leslie Mann with Bottega Veneta clutch


----------



## jula

Kourtney and Kim Kardashian attend the 2013 Elton John AIDS Foundation Academy Awards Viewing Party held at the Pacific Design Center on Sunday (February 24) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Laurel Jones arrive at the 85th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emily Mortimer attends the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar Party held at Sunset Tower on Sunday (February 24) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Shadow Intreccio Gainsboro (Rings) Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and her husband Eddie Cibrian arrive at LAX Airport for a departing flight on Monday (February 25) in Los Angeles - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag, Nero Neutro Nappa Memory Cross Body Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy wearing Bottega Veneta dress in March 2013 W Magazine 
Credit wmagazine


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount wearing Bottega Veneta ring in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## jula

David Steinberg and Robyn Steinberg arrive at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar Party held at Sunset Tower on Sunday (February 24) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Satin Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Hilary Duff carries her adorable son Luca on a little shopping trip in Hollywood (February 13, 2013) - Poussin Goatskin Pump justjared/ matches


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault arriving at the Balenciaga Fall-Winter 2013-2014 Ready-To-Wear collection show held at Balenciaga boutique, Avenue George V in Paris.  Steel Stucco Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Brick Bag vogue.it/ zimbio/ purepeople


----------



## jula

Anne V joins Louise Roe and designer Rachel Roy to celebrate Louises new role as one of the hosts of NBCs Fashion Star during an intimate dinner held Asia de Cuba inside the Mondrian on Wednesday (February 27) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Small Capri justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emma Barraclough spotted at Great Art, Great Science: The Child Mind Institute Art Auction at Sotheby's in NYC (February 28 2013) - Lagoon Intrecciato Ayers Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

dfry said:


> Valentina Zeliaeva in March 2013 Elle Russia





dfry said:


> Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain





dfry said:


> Lauren Auerbach in March 2013 Telva Spain



Thank you for posting, but these pictures go into the BV in print thread.


----------



## jula

Model Catherine McNeil snapped during Paris Fashion Week - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag nssmag/ marieclaire/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio arrives at the Narita International Airport on Friday (March 1) in Narita, Japan. - Bering (or Celeste?) Intrecciato Suede Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

jula said:


> Thank you for posting, but these pictures go into the BV in print thread.



Okay, thanks, didn't know there was such a forum.


----------



## jula

dfry said:


> Okay, thanks, didn't know there was such a forum.



No worries. And thank you for contributing to the BV forum! 



Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden and her husband Daniel attend a dinner hosted by King Carl Gustaf and Queen Silvia at the Royal Palace in Stockholm . The dinner is held to mark the beginning of the celebrations of King Carl XVI Gustaf 40 years as monarch. (January 29, 2013) - Lilac Silk Knot


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends the Stella McCartney Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 4, 2013 in Paris, France. - Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Intreccatio Metallic Framed Satchel vogue.it/ malleries


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini D'Adda attends the Valentino Fall/ Winter 2013.14 show in Paris (March 5, 2013) - Canyon Snakeskin Passamaneria Bag vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio keeps his head down while making his way through Tokyo International Airport on Wednesday (March 6) in Tokyo - Bering (or Celeste?) Intrecciato Suede Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio chats on his phone while arriivng at Incheon International Airport on Friday (March 8) in Incheon, South Korea. - Bering (or Celeste?) Intrecciato Suede Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Movie producer Deborah van Eck attends LOVE HEALS 2013 Gala at Four Season's Restaurant, NYC (March 07, 2013) - Lagoon Intrecciato Ayers Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Justin Bieber at his London Meet & Greet (March 8) - Intrecciato Suede Sneakers/ Slip ons bieber-news/ barneys


----------



## jula

Coco Brandolini d'Adda attends the Alberta Ferretti Spring/Summer 2013 fashion show as part of Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on September 19, 2012 in Milan, Italy - Canyon Snakeskin Passamaneria Bag harpersbazaar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Carlo Mazzoni and Martina Mondadori arrive at the Gucci show during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2013/14 on February 20, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Skirt Spring 2013, Nero Intreccciato Nappa Clutch getty/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Blake Lively steps out to support her hubby Ryan Reynolds at the premiere of his animated flick The Croods held at the AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 on Sunday (March 10) in New York City. - Plaster Canape Wool Heels justjared/ lyst


----------



## jula

Robin Wright and Kevin Spacey in a scene of their show "House of Cards" - Nero Intreccio Nappa Memory Knot bostonherald/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Mara attends Splendid Soho Store opening hosted by Dylan Lauren at Splendid Store on April 19, 2012 in New York, New York - Nero Waxed Leather Knot  newsgab/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger wearing Bottega Veneta dress in April 2013 Flare
Credit flare.com


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz also in same Bottegs Veneta dress at "The Deep Blue Sea" New York Screening 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## jula

Ted Danson and Mary Steenburgen attend the Academy of Television Arts & Sciences' 22nd Annual Hall of Fame Induction Gala at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on March 11, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Oro Intreccio Metal Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Daniella Vitale (COO & Sr. Executive VP, Barneys New York) attends Barneys New York celebrates 60 Years of Chloe at Barneys New York Madison Avenue (March 13, 2013) - Satin Intreccio Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Monday (March 18) in Los Angeles. - Nero Neutro Nappa Memory Cross Body Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham arrives at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport) on March 19, 2013 - Nero Duffle Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Sarah Alexander attends press night for 'The Book of Mormon' in London 
Credit zimbio


----------



## jula

Simon Le Bon and Yasmin Le Bon attend the press night for 'The Book of Mormon' at Prince Of Wales Theatre on March 21, 2013 in London, England. - Dress Fall 2006 zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes at her stepson Jake's baseball game in Los Angeles on Saturday (March 23, 2013) - Cervo Hobo dailymail/ lyst


----------



## jula

Russian designer Ulyana Sergeenko shows off her new hairdo (March 23, 2013) - Dress Spring/ Summer 2013 instagram/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Russian socialite Julia Vizgalina (wife of Alexander Tarentseva who owns _Russian Gold_) attends the opening of art gallery Heritage in Moscow (March 23, 2013) - Moscow Karung Clutch, Poussin Goatskin Pump buro247/ bottegaveneta/ matches


----------



## jula

Kerry Washington arrives at the 2013 Human Rights Campaign Gala held at the JW Marriott on Saturday (March 23) in Los Angeles. - Nero Waxed Leather Knot justjared/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes heading to the studio to work on some new tunes on Wednesday (March 27) in Calabasas, Calif - Cervo Hobo justjared/ lyst


----------



## jula

Russian socialite Julia Vizgalina attends the 15th anniversary of Elle Russia (March 26, 2011) - Woven Croc Knot spletnik/ lyst


----------



## jula

Kathy Bates seen at LAX Airport with all smiles (March 28, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag credit: zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Megan Gale arrives at the 2013 Prix de Marie Claire Awards at the Star on March 27, 2013 in Sydney, Australia. - Dress Pre-Fall 2013.14 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes heading to a salon on Thursday (March 28) in Los Angeles - Cervo Hobo justjared/ lyst


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson goes shopping in Malibu on Saturday (March 30, 2013) - Cabat dailymail


----------



## jula

On January 11, 2012, Celine Dion met with Raymond Sicam III's parents, one of the cellist in her residency show 'Celine', as well as John Arnold's family, one of the violinist in the show, on backstage, at the Colosseum at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas, Nevada. - Dress Pre-Fall 2011 celindionweb/ style


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson attends the after party for the Fox Searchlight Pictures' Premiere Of "Trance" hosted by The Cinema Society and Montblanc at 497 Greenwich Street on April 2, 2013 in New York City. - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes arriving at the airport for a departing flight on Friday (April 5) in New Orleans, Louisiana - Cervo Hobo dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Osanna Visconti di Modrone and Giangaleazzo Visconti di Modrone attend Chanel The Little Black Jacket - Karl Lagerfeld Photography Exhibition Dinner Party on April 4, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Dress Spring 2013, Nero Nappa Petal Clutch, Nero Multicolor Calf Ayers Butterfly Mary Jane Pump zimbio/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault, Yan Pei-Ming and Patricia Barbizet attend Rudolf Stingel Exhibition Official Opening at Palazzo Grassi on April 6, 2013 in Venice, Italy - Nero Rete Intreccio Nappa Bag getty/ style


----------



## jula

Osanna Visconti di Modrone attends Rudolf Stingel Exhibition Official Opening at Palazzo Grassi on April 6, 2013 in Venice, Italy - Skirt Spring 2013, Nero Multicolor Intrecciato Ayers Butterfly Belt getty/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Australia: Georgie Abay, Deputy Editor of Vogue - Nero Antique Crepe Silk Marguerite Print Skirt (Spring 2013)  lifestyled/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Australia Day 1 (April 8): Christine Centenera, Senior Fashion Editor Vogue Australia - Dress Spring 2013 instagram/ Facebook/ zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Few more pics of Christine Centenera in full length - Multicolor Nero Crepe Silk Scribble Print Dress (Spring 2013) stylemeromy/ vogue.com.au


----------



## jula

Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Australia: Rachel Wayman, Fashion Director of Madison - Canyon Snakeskin Passamaneria Bag lifestyled/ botttegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek touches down in Los Angeles on Wednesday - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Mara and her boyfriend Max Minghella attend the 2013 Coach Evening of Cocktails and Shopping on Wednesday (April 10) at the Bad Robot Headquarters in Santa Monica, Calif. - Nero Waxed Leather Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends "ZigZagging" Angela Missoni and Patricia Urquiola New Concept as part of 2013 Milan Design Week on April 10, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Chene Cervo Brick Bag zimbio/ overstock


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori attends the Bulgari B.zero1 during Salone del Mobile 2013 at Bulgari Hotel on April 10, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Multicolore Silk Georgette Embroidered Scribble Print Dress (Spring 2013), Nero Multicolor Intrecciato Ayers Butterfly Belt, Multicolor Ayers Butterfly Knot getty/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tatiana Rogachenok, Vicki and Marianne Sardarova attend the opening of art exhibition "Beautiful" at gallery RuArts in Moscow - Nero Cabat, Multicolor Cashmere Tulip Print Sweater (Spring 2013), Platre Duchesse Appia Crepe Organza Ayers Tulip Print Dress (Spring 2013), Duchesse Ayers Belt buro247/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio attends the first day of the 2013 Coachella Music Festival on Friday (April 12) in Indio, Calif. - Bering Intrecciato Suede Sneakers justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martina Mondadori: In celebration of the launch of Skies and Beyond, the third collection of one-of-a-kind artwork created in collaboration with Nancy Lorenz, Bottega Veneta hosted a private cocktail and exhibition in Milan last night during Salone del Mobile at Bottega Veneta Montenapoleone. - Platre Polyester Embroidered Blouse, Multicolor Ayers Butterfly Knot facebook/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Abigail Spencer attends the Edible Schoolyard NYCs Inaugural Spring Benefit on Monday (April 15) at Essex Market in New York City. - Multicolor Nero Crepe Silk Scribble Print Dress (Spring 2013) justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Amy Kwok and Lau Ching-Wan on the red carpet at the 2013 Hong Kong Film Awards on April 13, 2013 in Hong Kong - Antique Silver Knot getty/ joshuaongys/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tory Burch attends Vanity Fair Party for the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival on April 16, 2013 in New York City. - (modified) Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Stylist Petra Flannery attends "Jefferson Hack And Mazdack Rassi Celebrate AnOther Magazine And Another Man At Milk With Absolut Elyx" at Milk Studios, LA on April 16, 2013 - Krim Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jacqueline Sackler, Mortimer Sackler and Liz Peek attend Central Park Conservancy's Tree Trust Tea Ceremony on April 16, 2013 - Nero Plaster Metal Lace Karung Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends "From the Desert to the City: Ballroom Marfa Celebrates 10 YearsBenefit Auction & Dinner" at Center 548 in NYC on April 08, 2013 - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ingrid Sischy and Sandra Brant (International Editors of the European editions of Vanity Fair magazine) attend the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival Vanity Fair Party at State Supreme Courthouse in NYC on April 16, 2013 - Shadow Suede Sneaker, Nero Sandals Early Fall 2012, Nero San Marco Clutch bfanyc/ bottegaveneta/ yoogiscloset


----------



## jula

ush:
Anne Heche attends the 2012 GQ Gentlemen's Ball presented by LG, Movado, and Nautica on October 24, 2012 in New York City. - Knot Fall/ Winter 2006 justjared/ zimbio


----------



## jula

WAGs Sylvie van der Vaart und Sabia Boulahrouz out in Hamburg - Magma Sfrangiato Shiny Calf Knot mokkels/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and the Kardashian clan celebrate Kourtney's 34th birthday with a surprise dinner at Taverna Tony on April 18, 2013 in Malibu, California. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ NAP


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway arrives to attend the Co-Op environmental awards at National Theatre on April 16, 2013 in Oslo, Norway (April 15, 2013) - Ametista Satin Knot zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner leaving their Soho hotel on Monday morning (April 22) in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner at the E! network 2013 Upfront at The Grand Ballroom at Manhattan Center in New York City 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## jula

Shany Ellenberg (Senior Manager of Marketing and Events at Devanlay USA Inc) attends GOODS FOR GOOD'S Fourth Annual Gala for Good: Revolutionizing Orphan Care, One Small Business at a Time at IAC, NYC (April 22, 2013) - Dress Spring 2012 bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## dfry

Maria Sharapova at the Porsche Presents New Testimonial event at the Porsche Museum in Stuttgart, Germany 
Credit rcfa


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman is picture perfect in a purple dress while attending the Bloomberg & Vanity Fair Cocktail Reception following the 2013 White House Correspondents Association Dinner on Saturday (April 27) at the residence of the French Ambassador in Washington, D.C. - Origami Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Art dealer and consultant Lorinda Ash Ezersky attends Pace Gallery Opening of Maya Lin: Here and There in NYC (April 25, 2013) - Nero Cabat bfanyc


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes rides around town with her husband Eddie Cibrian on his motorcycle on Sunday (April 28) in Malibu, Calif. - Shock Veneta dailymail/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark arrive to attend a dinner hosted by Queen Beatrix of The Netherlands ahead of her abdication at Rijksmuseum on April 29, 2013 in Amsterdam, Netherlands. - Elephant Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark arrive for the inauguration ceremony at Nieuwe Kerk in Amsterdam (April 30, 2013) - Elephant Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

May Andersen and Julian Schnabel attend 2013 Creative Time Spring Gala at Domino Sugar Factory on April 30, 2013 in Brooklyn burough of New York City. - Anemone Goatskin Ayers Knot zimbio/ nymag


----------



## jula

Annette Bening and Warren Beatty attend LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. - Coat Fall/ Winter 2012/13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jennifer Meyer, Isla Fisher and Amanda de Cadenet attend Catherine Martin And Miuccia Prada Dress Gatsby Opening Cocktail on April 30, 2013 in New York City. - Appia Poussin Silk Embroidered Studded Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie is heading into The Today Show studio on Thursday (March 7) in New York City. - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Belt justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie gets glammed up at the junket for the new season of her show Fashion Star in Beverly Hills, Calif. (February 22, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie and her husband Joel Madden were spotted shopping at Eggy in Los Angeles, on Friday, March 22. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt nicolerichiefashion/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Fitting in a matinee, Katy Perry headed over to the Tony-nominated show &#8220;Kinky Boots&#8221; in New York City on Wednesday afternoon (May 1) - Multicolor Silk Snakeskin Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring 2013) celebrity-gossip/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends the "The Great Gatsby" world premiere at Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts on May 1, 2013 in New York City. - Pouch/ Pochette from her Ebano Cabat used as a clutch zimbio


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt arrives at the Whitney Museum Annual Art Party on May 1, 2013 in New York City. - Nero Impero Stretch Knot zimbio/ bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the Whitney Museum Annual Art Party on May 1, 2013 in New York City - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Giovanna Battaglia (Stylist and Fashion Editor at W Magazine) in Nike's VIP booth at Barclays Center, in Brooklyn, for a Knicks versus Nets game - Bottega Veneta tracksuit and heels Resort/ Cruise 2013 magazine/ vogue.it


----------



## HelenaOfficial

What size is this belly? TIA




jula said:


> Jennifer Aniston out and about in Beverly Hills (June 17, 2010) - Paille Belly Veneta


----------



## jula

MrsRance said:


> What size is this belly? TIA



Medium


Selma Blair and her 21-month-old son Arthur awaited a trolley ride at The Grove in West Hollywood on Thursday dailymail - Paglia Veneta


----------



## jula

EIF Women's Cancer Research Fund co-founder Quinn Ezralow attends EIF Womens Cancer Research Funds 16th Annual An Unforgettable Evening presented by Saks Fifth Avenue at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on May 2, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Plaster Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sally Field is all smiles as she tries to keep a low profile after dinner with friends at Craig's Restaurant in Los Angeles (May 3, 2013) - Nero Foldover Clutch zimbio/ geekpurses/ styleguru


----------



## jula

David Neville (co-founder and designer of Rag & Bone), his wife Gucci Westman (Global Artistic Director for Revlon) and Marcus Wainwright (co-founder and designer of Rag & Bone) attend The Metropolitan Museum of Art's Costume Institute Benefit Celebrating "PUNK: Chaos to Couture" at The Metropolitan Museum of Art, NYC (May 6, 2013) - Espresso Waxed Leather Knot bfanyc/ lyst


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana at the photo call of her film "Star Trek: Into Darkness" at the Cinepolis Plaza Carso on Tuesday (May 7) in Mexico City, Mexico. - Dress Pre-Fall 2013 justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alec Baldwin keeps his pregnant wife Hilaria close on the red carpet at the 2013 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 6) in New York City - Nero Intreccio Metal Stripes Ayers Knot justjared/ barneys


----------



## jula

Selma Blair seen shopping at Fred Segal in West Hollywood (May 8, 2013) - Paglia (Cornley) Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick arrives at Woodcraft Rangers 90th Anniversary Gala at LA Plaza de Cultura y Artes on May 8, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends Tate America's Foundation Artists Dinner at Skylight at Moynihan Station, NYC (May 08, 2013) - Pouch/ Pochette of her Ebano Cabat used as a clutch bfanyc


----------



## jula

Caroline Bourgeois (Art curator, who works for Francois Pinault) attends Reed Krakoff & Bergdorf Goodman Celebrate The Release of Women in Art at Bergdorf Goodman in NYC (May 08 2013) - Fire Nappa Memory Bag (she is wearing the back of the bag, which is not woven, to the front), Dress is BV too bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Deeda Blair arrives at 16th Annual Women & Science Lecture and Luncheon at The Rockefeller University in NYC (May 09 2013) - Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Metal Lido Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Christiana Sorrell (Senior Advisor to the Executive Chairman at the World Economic Forum in Geneva) and her husband Martin Sorrell (chief executive officer of WPP Group) attend Barneys New York hosts a Private Dinner in Celebration of Maiyet Varanasi Silk Capsule Collection and Nest Varanasi Silk Weaving Facility at Consulate General of India, NYC (May 09, 2013) - Plum Cocco Tie-Dye Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Artist Hiroshi Sugimoto and Susan Dunne ( Arts writer, Hartford Courant) attend the launch of Pace London at 6 Burlington Gardens - the Royal Academy on October 3, 2012 in London, England. - (modified) Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Lauren Remington Platt attends Maria Baibakova Hosts Artspace's Second Anniversary Dinner at 7 East 91st St. in NYC (May 09, 20139 - Nero Impero Stretch Knot harpersbazaar/ bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Photographer Kelly Klein attends The Brant Foundation Art Study Center Preview and Opening: "Andy Warhol" in Greenwich, CT (May 12, 2013) - Nero Antique Crepe Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring 2013) bfanyc/ style.it


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio attends the Brant Foundation Exhibition Preview and Opening Party for its Andy Warhol gallery on Sunday (May 12) at the Brant Foundation Art Study Center in Greenwich, Conn. - Bering (Krim?) Suede Intrecciato Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tomas Maier, Salma Hayek Pinault and Francois-Henri Pinault attend _Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale_ at Christie's, NYC (May 14, 2013) - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Corot Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot, Agate Drusa Antique Silver Pendant (Fall 2013 collection) bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tory Burch attends _Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale_ at Christie's in NYC (May 14, 2013) - (modified) Dress Fall/ Winter 2012.13 bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Alan Balanger and Debra Schwartz attends Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale at Christie's in NYC (May 14, 2013) - Poussin Ayers Studio '73 Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Laura Taft Paulsen attends Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale at Christie's in NYC (May 14, 2013) - Duchesse Cocco Glacé Studio '73 Bag bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio and frequent collaborator Martin Scorsese attending the announcement of the directors new film Silence on Thursday (May 16) in Cannes, France. - Bering (Krim?) Suede Intrecciato Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Laura Brown (US Harper's Bazaar) attends Acne Studios Launches Bruce of Los Angeles Rodeo in NYC (May 16, 2013) - Nero Antique Krim Silk Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) bazaar/ bfanyc/ style.it


----------



## jula

Jennifer Lawrence sitting with Liam Hemsworth at the Hunger Games: Catching Fire Party during the 2013 Cannes Film Festival on Saturday (May 18) in Cannes, France. - Shock Intreccio Memory Nappa Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jury President and Director Steven Speilberg and his wife Kate Capshaw attend the Premiere of 'Inside Llewyn Davis' during the 66th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Palais des Festivals on May 19, 2013 in Cannes, France. - Nero Jersey Ayers Embroidered Studded Dress, Nero Jardin Knot zimbio/ style.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio makes it back to shore after spending time on a yacht on Sunday (May 19) in Cannes, France. - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Terri Seymour leaves Matsuhisa Restaurant after having dinner with friends in Los Angeles (May 20, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Memory Nappa Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Burton attends the 'Cleopatra' cocktail hosted by Bulgari during The 66th Annual Cannes Film Festival at JW Marriott on May 21, 2013 in Cannes, France. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Valeria Bruni Tedeschi attending 'Un Chateau en Italie' photo call during the 66th Cannes Film Festival in Cannes (May 21, 2013) - Nero Jersey Ayers Embroidered Studded Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Laura Dern attends the Photocall for 'Nebraska' during The 66th Annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festival on May 23, 2013 in Cannes, France. - Multicolor Silk Scribble Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013), Nude Leather Ankle Strap Flat Sandal zimbio/ vogue.it/ shirise


----------



## jula

Christa B. Allen arrives at the Disney Media Networks International Upfronts at Walt Disney Studios on May 19, 2013 in Burbank, California. - Nero Goatskin Pump justjared/ farfetch


----------



## jula

Demet Kutluay and Gül Gölge Sayg&#305; attend the Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2013 preview in Istanbul (May 22) - Nero Silk Embroidered Studded Marguerite Print Dress (Spring 2013) vogue.com.tr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Defne Duna attends the Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2013 preview in Istanbul (May 22) - Nero Jersey Ayers Embroidered Studded Dress, Metallic Mineral Liseret Knot vogue.com.tr/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jale Yüce and Jülide Önengüt attend the Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2013 preview in Istanbul (May 22) - Poussin Nappa Cross Body Bag, Nero Karung Gorgiera Stretch Knot vogue.com.tr/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kinga Lampert and Amy Griffin attend "Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale" at Christie's, NYC (May 14, 2013) - Both dressed from the Resort/ Cruise 2013 collection, Brass Metallic Knot, Appia Lizard Clutch bfanyc/ vogue.it/ lyst/ bagsnob


----------



## jula

Lori Reinsberg attends "Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale" at Christie's, NYC (May 14, 2013) - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2013 collection bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Marco Bizzarri (Chief Executive Officer and President of Bottega Veneta) and Francesca Bellettini (Communication Director at Bottega Veneta) attend "Francois-Henri Pinault and Tomas Maier Host a Private Dinner and Preview of Christie's Post-War and Contemporary Art Sale" at Christie's, NYC (May 14, 2013) -BV Suit, BV Dress (can't find an ID), Chene Crocodile Fume Piano Bag bfanyc


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrived at the Nice Airport on Saturday morning (May 25) to attend the Cannes Film Festival - Canova Marcopolo Trolley popsugar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma arriving in Kiev to a party in honor of the launch of the Ukrainian version of her project _Buro247_ - Duchesse Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot buro247.com.ua/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Capshaw attends the 'Zulu' Premiere and Closing Ceremony during the 66th Annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals on May 26, 2013 in Cannes, France. - Nero Jardin Knot contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz boards a helicopter after attending the Monte Carlo Grand Prix Formula One World Championship (May 27, 2013) - Canova Marcopolo Trolley


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz makes her way to the track as she attends the 2013 Monte Carlo Grand Prix- Formula One World Championship (May 26, 2013) - Nero Nappa Studded Mini messenger justjared/ popsugar/ barneys


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio was seen giggling along with his rumoured girlfriend on Sunday (May 26) as they made their way to Nice airport - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneaker dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio keeps it low key as he explores the city of Venice, Italy on Wednesday (May 29).  - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Francois-Henri Pinault attend the Foundation Pinault dinner at Fondazione Cini, Isola Di San Giorgio, Venice on Wednesday (May 29) - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Nero Ayers Clutch dailymail/ lipstickalley/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault attends Prima Materia VIP Preview on May 29, 2013 in Venice, Italy. - Antique Cotton Linen Embroidered Dress, Light Poussin Calf Mary Jane Pump, Antique Intrecciato Nappa Fringe Pouch justjared/ getty/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Will Smith and wife Jada Pinkett Smith at the "After Earth" after party on Wednesday  (May 29) - Sapphire Cocco Glace Nero Silver Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner stepping off a flight in Los Angeles, California, on Friday night - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito Tote dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Michael Eisner and his wife Jane attend the CHANEL Dinner For NRDC 'A Celebration Of Art, Nature And Technology' held at a private residence on May 31, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  - Cardigan, Top, Skirt Cruise/ Resort 2013 zimbio/ bfanyc/ style


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio spends a night out on the town with some pals on Friday (May 31) in Venice, Italy. - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann is all smiles as she chats with friends while out in New York City, New York on June 2, 2013 - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Mini Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives in New Orleans on Friday ahead of Lake Bell's wedding - Nero Stud Duo Bag, Canova Marcopolo Trolley popsugar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives for a pre-wedding event in New Orleans on Saturday - Nero Stud Duo Bag popsugar/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jada Pinkett Smith out for dinner at Zuma restaurant on Saturday evening (June 1) in London, England - Irish Green Passamaneria Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie seen leaving her hotel in New York City (June 4, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Paris Hilton grabs lunch with her mom Kathy Hilton at The Ivy in West Hollywood, California on June 5, 2013. zimbio


----------



## jula

Orlando Bloom and his girlfriend, Victorias Secret model Miranda Kerr, attend the Hollywood Dominos party presented by Akvinta Vodka held at Frances House At Cannes during the 2009 Cannes Film Festival on Monday night (May 18, 2009). - Dress Resort 2009 justjared/ nymag


----------



## jula

Gela Nash-Taylor (Juicy Couture founder and married to Duran Duran's John Taylor) attends the NYU Tisch School of the Arts Los Angeles Gala - Preview Reception on June 4, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Antique Crepe Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring 2013) zimbio/ style.it


----------



## jula

Elton John and David Furnish shopping with their kids at Bottega Veneta in Venice, Italy (June 4, 2014) bild.de


----------



## jula

Alice Hazanova attends the closing ceremony of Russian Film Festival "Kinotavr" in Sochi (June 9) - Pepe Peltro Knot buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Valerie Lim (Miss Singapore Universe 2011)  attends Audi Fashion Festival 2013 last month at the Tent @ Marina Promenade - Argento Intreccio Pailletes Knot dweam/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sandra Bullock and her publicist Cheryl Maisel arriving at their London hotel on Wednesday (June 12) as they returned from Sandra's appearance on The Graham Norton Show. - Nero Veneta dailymail/ celebrity-gossip


----------



## jula

Ana Beatriz Barros attends the 4th Annual amfAR Inspiration Gala New York at The Plaza Hotel on June 13, 2013 in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Carolyn Murphy attends the 4th Annual amfAR Inspiration Gala New York at The Plaza Hotel on June 13, 2013 in New York City - Dress Fall/ Winter 2013.14, Nero Cocco Glacé Silver Knot fashionologie/ zimbio/ vogue


----------



## jula

Amanda De Cadenet attends Gene Siskel Film Center Gala Honoring Gwyneth Paltrow on June 15, 2013 in Chicago, United States. - Appia Poussin Silk Embroidered Studded Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Repeat of her Cannes outfit: Laura Dern attends Courtney Cox's 49th birthday party at Giorgio Baldi on June 15, 2013 in Santa Monica, California. - Multicolor Silk Scribble Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013), Nude Leather Ankle Strap Flat Sandal dailymail/ vogue.it/ shirise


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz hides her face while heading to her car after filming scenes for her upcoming movie The Other Woman on Monday (June 17) in New York City - Nero Stud Duo Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland out and about in New York City on June 19, 2013. - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Liu Tran (editor for MillionaireAsia Vietnam and Elle) snapped at Khiang Guan Avenue - Cabat style-anywhere


----------



## twin-fun

Brooke Mueller, wife of Charlie Sheen and her Campana in Nero


----------



## jula

Sandra Bullock attends "The Heat" New York Premiere at Ziegfeld Theatre on June 23, 2013 in New York City. - Mutlicolor Calf Butterfly Sandals zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham makes his way through LAX Airport on Saturday (June 22) in Los Angeles. - Nero Dufflw Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann and Judd Apatow holding hands while out and about in New York City, New York on June 23, 2013. - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger, Nero Intrecciato Calf Sandal zimbio/ barneys/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Judd Apatow and Leslie Mann walk in Tribeca with their daughter to pickup groceries at Whole Foods (June 22, 2013) - Intrecciato Mirror Metal Sandal zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson was spotted with a new haircut on the first day of shooting a new Chris Rock movie in New York Monday - Brique Cervo Shoulder Bag dailymail/ lyst


----------



## jula

Milan Menswear S/S 2014 (June 23, 2013) - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012 nssmag/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann walks with daughter Maude Apatow in Tribeca for early dinner on a hot summer night in New York City (June 25, 2013) - Intrecciato Mirror Metal Sandal zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Roxie Nafousi and Damien Hirst attend the annual Serpentine Gallery summer party at The Serpentine Gallery on June 26, 2013 in London, England. -Nero Intrecciato Stretch Knot contactmusic/ lyst


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz, Leslie Mann, and Kate Upton on the set of 'The Other Woman' in New York City's Central Park on June 27, 2013. - Poussin Goatskin Sandal zimbio/ zappos


----------



## jula

Miley Cyrus at the listening party of her new album in Miami (June 28, 2013) - Silk Crepe Marguerite Print Skirt, Silk Crepe Marguerite Print Bralette (both from the Spring/Summer 2013 collection) lyst/ Net-a-prter


----------



## jula

Elisabeth Von Guttman (Editor-at-large at Industrie Magazine and System Magazine) attends the Berluti Menswear Spring/Summer 2014 show as part of the Paris Fashion Week on June 28, 2013 in Paris, France. - Antique Duchesse Appia Cashmere Tulip Print Coat getty/ vogue.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault and Valentina at LAX airport (July 1, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote dailymail/ celebrity-gossip/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna Dello Russo attends the Giorgio Armani Prive show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Theatre National de Chaillot on July 2, 2013 in Paris, France. - Multicolor Nappa Ayers Butterfly Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco heads to the nail salon for a mani/pedi in Sherman Oaks on July 2, 2013. - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo attends Maison Martin Margiela Haute Couture show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 on July 3, 2013 in Paris, France - Multicolor Nappa Ayers Butterfly Knot vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rapper RZA leaves Katsuya Restaurant after having dinner with his wife Talani Rabb and son in Los Angeles (July 2, 2013) - Nero Campana zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco out and about in Los Angeles.July 3, 2013) - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elisabeth Von Guttman (Editor-at-large at Industrie Magazine and System Magazine) snapped during Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 on July 2, 2013 - Dress Spring/ Summer 2012 zimbio/ harpers bazaar/ vogue.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Elisabeth Von Guttman (Editor-at-large at Industrie Magazine and System Magazine) snapped during Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 on July 1, 2013 - Appia Poussin Silk Embroidered Studded Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013), Nero Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Memory Ayers Snakeskin Butterfly Belt vogue.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

'Big Bang Theory' actress Kaley Cuoco and 'Man Of Steel' actor Henry Cavill are officially dating. The pair was seen holding hands as they stopped by a Gelson's grocery store in Sherman Oaks, California on July 3, 2013. - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco starts her Independence Day off by grabbing coffee for two at a local Starbucks shop on Thursday (July 4) in Sherman Oaks, Calif. - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Veneta justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco and Henry Cavill out and about after going for a hike (July 3, 2013) - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Veneta celebrity-paradise/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Prince Joachim of Denmark, his wife, Princess Marie of Denmark and their children, Princess Athena of Denmark, Prince Henrik of Denmark load their luggage into their car after arriving at Nice Cote d'Azur Airport (July 4, 2013) - Appia Intrecciato Nappa 73 Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

'Grown Up's 2' actress Salma Hayek departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on July 7, 2013.  zimbio


----------



## jula

Novak Djokovic and girlfriend Jelena Ristic walk the green carpet at the Novak Djokovic Foundation Gala Dinner held at the Roundhouse on Monday evening (July 8) in London, England. - Prusse Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco grabs lunch with a friend in Sherman Oaks on July 8, 2013.  zimbio


----------



## jula

Kate Upton out in Tribeca, NYC (July 10, 2013) - Poussin Goatskin Sandal zimbio/ zappos


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland was spotted at LAX in Los Angeles - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek stops by 'Good Morning America' on July 11, 2013. - Jumpsuit, Belt Pre-Fall 2013.14, Necklace and Bracelets Pre-Fall 2013.14, Yellow Gold Sfera Short Earring zimbio/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta/ instagram


----------



## jula

Amber Head accompanies her boyfriend Johnny Depp as they arrives at the Narita International Airport on Tuesday (July 16) in Narita, Japan. - Poussin Goatskin Sandal justjared/ zappos


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston on the set of "Squirrels to the Nuts" on Wednesday (July 17) in New York City. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston is all smiles while rocking a short brown hairdo on the set of "Squirrels to the Nuts" on Wednesday (July 17) in New York City. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Johnny Depp and girlfriend Amber Heard are accompanied by his son Jack and daughter Lily-Rose (top left) at Tokyo's Narita airport on Thursday - Poussin Goatskin Sandal  dailymail/ justjared/ popsugar


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta celebrated the opening of its Melrose Place concept store in Los Angeles Wednesday night (July 17, 2013) with a cocktail party hosted by Architectural Digests Margaret Russell. wwd

1st pic: Cameron Silver and Petra Flannery - Croc Messenger Bag
2nd pic: Margaret Russel and Madeline Stuart - Multicolor Silk Snakeskin Emboirdered Marguerite Print Dress
3rd pic: Rhona Mitra - Antique Appia Poussin Silk Snakeskin Studded Marguerite Print Dress


----------



## jula

Vera Farmiga attends A&E's "Bates Motel" Party during Comic-Con International 2013 at Gang Kitchen on July 20, 2013 in San Diego, California. - Nero Palladio Intrecciato Impero Linen Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Izabel Goulart attends Carine Roitfeld's Fashion Book Issue 2 Cocktail Party in NYC (May 5, 2013) - Nero Impero Satin Knot bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kelly Klein attends Coach Presents Cocktails at Sunset Benefiting ACRIA, East Hampton, NY ( July 20, 2013) - Nero Antique Krim Silk Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie and husband Joel Madden take their kids Harlow and Sparrow on a family day out in the South of France on July 22, 2013. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alyssa Miller attends the New York premiere of 'Blue Jasmine' at the Museum of Modern Art on Monday 22nd July 2013 - Silk Crepe Marguerite Print Skirt (Spring 2013) contactmusic/ net-a-porter


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner takes her daughter Seraphina to karate class in Santa Monica on Friday (July 27, 2013) - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito Tote contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Karla Martinez (Fashion Market and Accessories Director, W Magazine) spotted at the Chanel Haute Couture FW13 show, Grand Palais, Paris (July 2013) - Multicolor Silk Snakeskin Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) thenycstreets/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Kim Raver attends the Ovarian Cancer Research Fund's 16th Annual Super Saturday hosted by Kelly Ripa and Donna Karan at Nova's Ark Project on July 27, 2013 in Water Mill, NY. - Multicolor Layered Printed Silk Dress (Fall/ Winter 2011) zimbio/ lyst


----------



## jula

Anastasiya Siro attends Devil's Heaven: The 20th Annual Watermill Center Summer Benefit in NY (July 27, 2013) - Poussin Nude Nero Light Silk Studded Embroidered Flower Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner sporting a fake baby bump on the movie set of "Imagine" in Hollywood, Los Angeles on Monday (29th July 2013) - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

'Grown Ups 2' actress Salma Hayek and her daughter Valentina departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on July 30, 2013. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Kate Upton and Lily Aldridge looked like they were having a blast as they strolled around New York City's West Village on Tuesday (July 30, 2013) - Poussin Goatskin Sandal dailymail/ zappos


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner arriving to the set of her new movie Imagine in Los Angeles on Tuesday (July 30) with wet hair, no make-up and two Starbucks drinks - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner arrives on the set of her upcoming movie 'Imagine' in Los Angeles (July 31, 2013) - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Valentino, Olivia Palermo, boyfriend Johannes Huebl and Giancarlo Giammetti exploring the Greek island of Mykonos on Thursday (August 1, 2013) - Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner stepped out in a feminine frock as she ran errands in Encino, California on Friday - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito dailymail


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner takes her kids to the Natural History Museum (August 3, 2013) - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner goes to the Santa Monica Library with her daughters (August 5, 2013) - Platre Nero Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

'Draft Day' actress Jennifer Garner out and about with her daughter Violet in Pacific Palisades, California on August 5, 2013. credit; zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Oprah Winfrey (R) and Stedman Graham attend Lee Daniels' "The Butler" New York Premiere at Ziegfeld Theater on August 5, 2013 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio out and about in Ibiza, Spain on Monday (August 5, 2013) -  Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneaker dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz steps out of her apartment carrying her phone on Wednesday (August 7) in New York City. - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger justjared/ barneys


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner chats on the phone while picking up her adorable daughter Seraphina from ballet class on Friday (August 9) in Pacific Palisades, Calif.  - Shadow Duo Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley and Jason Statham arrive at Heathrow Airport in London (August 11, 2013) - Nero Duffle Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz hits the grocery store during her summer vacation in the Hamptons on Sunday (August 11, 2013) - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger dailymail/ barneys


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner spending some quality time getting breakfast on Sunday morning in Brentwood. - Shadow Duo Bag x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried
(Source: Ant/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## jula

^


steph22 said:


> Amanda Seyfried
> (Source: Ant/Bauer Griffin)



Amanda is wearing the Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag from the F/W 2013 collection


----------



## jula

Nicole Kidman attends Hollywood Foreign Press Association's 2013 Installation Luncheon at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on August 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Shiny Crocodile Clutch zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## jula

Nicole and Lionel Richie - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt instagram/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried seen early morning at the BBC Radio 1 in London (August 14, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried leaving her hotel in London, United Kingdom on Thursday 15th August 2013 - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon heads to a toy store with her little man Tennessee, 10 months, on Thursday afternoon (August 15) in Brentwood, Calif.  - Catalano Campana justjared


----------



## jula

Kelly Rowland stepped out in a tight-fitting top as she grabbed lunch at Lemonade in Los Angeles, California, on Thursday - Steel Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio and his girlfriend Toni Garrn ride bikes side by side on a sunny afternoon on Thursday (August 15) and then play tennis in Mallorca, Spain justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum and boyfriend Martin Kristen grab some morning coffee at a Starbucks in Brentwood, California (August 16, 2013) - Nero Waxed Python Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anne Heche and James Tupper attend the Oceana SeaChange Summer Party in Laguna Beach on Sunday - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Nero Suede Heels Fall/ Winter 2013, Knot Fall/ Winter 2006 contactmusic/ style/ purseblog


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio goes incognito while taking a bike ride on Monday (August 19) in New York City's Chinatown. - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneakers justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie returns to her car to find a parking ticket waiting for her on August 20, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried picks up lunch with a friend on August 23, 2013. - Fume (Shadow?) Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leonardo DiCaprio goes for a ride around town using one of the bicycles from the new CitiBike program on Thursday afternoon (August 22) in New York City - Bering Suede Intrecciato Sneakers justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz out and about with friends in the Hamptons on Friday (August 23) - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger celebrity-gossip/ barneys


----------



## jula

Justin Long and Amanda Seyfried spent the day with their pups and friends at a park in LA - Fume (Shadow?) Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag popsugar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried steps out to get some coffee and groceries in Los Angeles (August 24, 2013) - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried stepped out for dinner with one of Justin Long's brothers at a sushi restaurant in Studio City (August 23) - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried and Justin Long stop by Whole Foods Market to grab some groceries for the Labor Day holiday on Sunday (September 1) in Hollywood - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann is all smiles while out and about with a friend in Brentwood, California on September 3, 2013. - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger zimbio/ barneys


----------



## jula

Justin Long and Amanda Seyfried departing on a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, California on September 3, 2013. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag zimbio/ bottegveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried, her dog Finn and Justin Long out and about on Wednesday (September 4) in New York City. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag justjared/ bottegveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried makes her way into the USTA Billie Jean King Tennis Center to attend day eleven of the 2013 U.S. Open on Thursday (September 5) in New York City - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag justjared/ bottegveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends Five Years of WSJ. Magazine at The Four Seasons Restaurant, NYC (Sep 05 2013) - Pouch of her Ebano Cabat used as a clutch bfanyc


----------



## jula

Daniela Agnelli (Telegraph Magazine's fashion director) attends Dior, Saks Fifth Avenue and Jessica Biel Host a Dinner to Fete the Arrival of Dior's Pret-A-Porter Collection for Winter 2013 at Saks Fifth Avenue, NYC (September 06, 2013) - Nero Antique Crepe Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress Spring 2013 bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Bonnie Morrison (Fashion publicist) attends Dior, Saks Fifth Avenue and Jessica Biel Host a Dinner to Fete the Arrival of Dior's Pret-A-Porter Collection for Winter 2013 at Saks Fifth Avenue, NYC (September 06, 2013) - Multicolor Nero Silk Tulle Embroidered Scribble Floral Print Dress (Spring 2013) bfanyc/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and husband Eddie Cibrian watching Eddie's son Mason's soccer game in Tarzana, California on September 7, 2013. - Shock Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum and her kids Leni, Henry, Johan, and Lou stop by Starbucks then head to Michael's Arts & Crafts Store to pick up a few supplies in Los Angeles, California on September 7, 2013. - Nero Waxed Python Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum takes her kids out for playing at a park in Los Angeles (September 8, 2013) - Nero Waxed Python Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman attends the Diane von Fürstenberg Spring/ Summer 2014 show (September 8, 2013) - Necklace Spring/ Summer 2010 vogue.it/ style


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian out for dinner in Calabasas (September 8). - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag gossipcenter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian spotted heading into LAX Airport on Sunday (September 8) - Appia Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum takes daughter Leni and son Henry shopping at Whole Foods in Los Angeles (September 9, 2013) - Nero Waxed Python Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Brooks attends Caroline Sieber's wedding in Vienna, Austria - Nero Intrecciato Impero Linen Knot theepitomeofquiet/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried and Justin Long walking in NYC on Monday  - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## embrionar

Maria Kerner in Milan - Pittone Envelope Clutch. mariakernerstyle.blogspot.com, stylebistro.com


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie and her husband Joel Madden attend the 2013 Crab Cake event held at The Pikey on Sunday (September 8) in Los Angeles. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Atlanta de Cadenet attends Bottega Veneta and Vogue Present the New Exposure Photography Competition at Open House, NYC ( September 10, 2013) - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Nero Ayers Mosaique Knot, Bracelets Pre-Fall, Nero Suede Heels Fall 2013 bfanyc/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried grabs coffee with a friend in New York City on September 10, 2013. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Petra Nemcova attends Prague Fashion Week/Prague Fashion Trade Show in Prague, Czech Republic on Friday 13th September 2013 - Multicolor New Red Arte Povera Dress contactmusic/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum out for breakfast at the Shutters Hotel in Santa Monica, California on September 14, 2013. - Nero Waxed Python Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and her husband Christopher O'Neill arrive at the Swedish Government Dinner To Celebrate King Carl Gustaf's 40th Jubilee at Nordiska Museum on September 14, 2013 in Stockholm, Sweden. - Elephant Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Italian actor Luca Barbareschi and his wife Elena Monorchio attend 'Rush' The Movie Rome Premiere at Auditorium della Conciliazione on September 14, 2013 in Rome, Italy. - Small Brique (?) Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried was spotted grabbing a cup of coffee (September 12) in New York City - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman out for dinner at Italian restaurant Scalini in Chelsea, London (August 29, 2013) - Chalk Impero Stretch Knot contactmusic


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried and Justin Long take Finn for a walk in New York City on Sunday - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## jula

Selita Ebanks arrives for the film "Blood Ties" during the 66th Cannes Film Festival (May 20, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Impero Ayers Stretch Knot bellazon/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan Fashion Week Streetstyle: Catherine McNeil (September 19, 2013) - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag vogue.fr/ harpersbazaar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alexia Niedzielski attends Agnona Collezione Zero By Stefano Pilati cocktail and Alison Moyet concert as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on September 20, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Nero Jacquard Yarn Studded Transparent Sweater, Appia Poussin Crepe Marguerite Print Brassiere (Spring/ Summer 2013) zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Antonio Monfreda, Osanna Visconti di Modrone and Elizabeth Von Guttman attend Agnona Collezione Zero By Stefano Pilati cocktail and Alison Moyet concert as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on September 20, 2013 in Milan, Italy. - Saffran Duchesse Top, Nero Shantung Garbadine Pant; Kari Duchesse Silk Top, Nero Shantung Garbadine Pant (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) zimbio/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried cooed over Hilaria and Alec Baldwin's newborn baby daughter Carmen after bumping into the couple on the streets of New York with boyfriend Justin Long on Friday - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Vanessa Lachey attends Variety & Women In Film Pre-Emmy Event presented by Yoplait Greek at Scarpetta on September 20, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann arrives to attend a party at The Palm restaurant in Los Angeles (September 20, 2013) - Nero Studded Mini Messenger zimbio/ barneys


----------



## jula

Milan Fashion Week: Christine Centenera (September 20, 2013) - Multicolor Nero Crepe Silk Scribble Print Dress (Spring 2013) vogue.es/ nssmag/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Milan Fashion Week: Elizabeth von Guttman (September 20, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot, Nero Suede PVC Sandal collagevintage/ nymag/ fashionologie/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman leaves the Bottega Veneta Spring/ Summer 2014 runway show in Milan (September 21, 2013) - Brique Creased Shiny Lambskin Shirt, Brique Creased Shiny Lambskin (Pre-Fall 2013) collagevintage/ style


----------



## jula

Patricia Manfield: Milan Fashion Week Street Style - Nero Nappa Memory Knot vogue.es/ nssmag/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson arrives at LAX on Monday (September 23, 2013) - Cabat dailymail


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger attends the ICM Partners Pre-Emmy Brunch at the residence of Chris Silbermann on September 21, 2013 in Santa Monica, California. - Poussin Nappa Ayers Bag allaboutmarg/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian attends a Pre-Emmy party - Nero Satin Knot instagram/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson was seen leaving her hotel and heading to the Celebrity Big Brother studios in Berlin, Germany on Tuesday - Cabat dailymail


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo attends the Rochas runway show at the Palais de Chaillot in Paris.(September 25, 2013) - Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch zimbio/ fashionologie/ isabellathordsen/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alexia Niedzielski attends Anthony Vaccarello Spring/ Summer 2014 runway show in Paris (September 25, 2013) - Appia Poussin Silk Embroidered Studded Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013), Nero Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Memory Ayers Snakeskin Butterfly Belt harpersbazaar/ vogue.fr/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Anna dello Russo attends the opening of the new Bottega Veneta maison on Via SantAndrea 15 in Milan on Sunday (September 22, 2013) - Nero Washed Wool Gabardine Duchesse Dress, Nero Ayers Belt (Fall/ Winter 2013.14), Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch, Nero Calf Pump buro247/ vogue.fr/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie walks her dog Iro after lunching with her children Harlow and Sparrow in Studio City on Wednesday - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman arrives at the Christian Dior show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 at Musee Rodin on September 27, 2013 in Paris, France. - Brique Creased Shiny Lambskin Shirt, Brique Creased Shiny Lambskin (Pre-Fall 2013) vogue.it/ zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Rosie Huntington-Whitely and Jason Statham arrive in London (September 27, 2013)  - Nero Nappa Duffle Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian attend a cocktail reception to celebrate the launch of new watch for Audemars Piguet on September 27, 2013 in Miami Beach, Florida. - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Francois-Henri Pinault and Salma Hayek attend the Stella McCartney show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 at Palais Garnier on September 30, 2013 in Paris, France. - Nude Leather Intrecciato Platform Mary Jane Pumps zimbio/ bluefly


----------



## jula

Julianne Moore arrives at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport) with her children Caleb Freundlich and Liv Freundlich (October 2, 2013) - Nero Cabat zimbio


----------



## jula

Marg Helgenberger attends the opening night of A Parallelogram at the Mark Taper Forum in Los Angeles (July 21, 2013) - Poussin Nappa Ayers Bag allaboutmarg/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Natasha Goldenberg snapped during Paris Fashion Week (September 30, 2013) - Nero Multicolor Calf Ayers Butterfly Pump collagevintage/ fashionologie/ bottegaveneta


----------



## carabelli888

jula said:


> Pamela Anderson was seen leaving her hotel and heading to the Celebrity Big Brother studios in Berlin, Germany on Tuesday - Cabat dailymail



Does anyone know what size is Pamela's cabat and Juliaane's Moore's black cabat are? TIA


----------



## jula

carabelli888 said:


> Does anyone know what size is Pamela's cabat and Juliaane's Moore's black cabat are? TIA



Julianne's a Medium and Pamela's looks like a Large. 



Honoree Nicole Kidman attends Variety's 5th Annual Power of Women event presented by Lifetime at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on October 4, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Oro Gilded Waxed Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kathy Bates arrives at the premiere of FX's "American Horror Story: Coven" at Pacific Design Center on October 5, 2013 in West Hollywood, California. - Intrecciato Silver Bracelet zimbio/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark, Prince Christian and Princess &#304;sabella attend the premiere of the new family musical 'El Dorado - The search for the golden city' at Tivoli in Copenhagen (October 5, 2013) - Nero Campana myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn attends Hammer Museum 11th Annual Gala In The Garden With Generous Support From Bottega Veneta, October 5, 2013, Los Angeles, CA at Hammer Museum on October 5, 2013 in Westwood, California - Nero Pearl Rafia Fringed Embroidered Dress, Nero Ayers Mosaique Knot style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Annie Philbin (Hammer Museum Director) attends Hammer Museum 11th Annual Gala In The Garden With Generous Support From Bottega Veneta, October 5, 2013, Los Angeles, CA at Hammer Museum on October 5, 2013 in Westwood, California - Nero Pearl Satin Dress (Fall/ Winter 2013.14), Nero Suede Ankle Boot, Sfera Yellow Gold Pave Earrings style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Eva Chen, new editor-in-chief at Lucky Magazine and the youngest editor-in-chief at Conde Nast, leaves Sonia Rykiel show in Paris - Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch gastrochic/ nymag/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sabina Akhmedova attends the 'War Horse' red carpet opening night at the Pantages Theatre on October 8, 2013 in Hollywood, California. - Nero Linen Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Divorce Attorney Laura Wasser poses with a copy of her new book, 'It Doesn't Have to Be That Way: How to Divorce Without Destroying Your Family or Bankrupting Yourself' during a book party in her honor on October 8, 2013 in West Hollywood, California. - Nero Crepe Japponaise Satin Mirror Lambskin Dress (Pre-Fall 2013) zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Sabina Akhmedova arrives at the premiere of Open Road Films' 'Machete Kills' at Regal Cinemas L.A. Live on October 2, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Nero Linen Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes steps out in Los Angeles on Thursday (October 10, 2013) - Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Continental Wallet dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Hilary Duff rocks a black turtleneck while exiting Chanel after doing some shopping on Friday (October 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Poussin Goatskin Pumps ohnotheydidn't.livejournal/ lyst


----------



## annie9999

jula said:


> Hilary Duff rocks a black turtleneck while exiting Chanel after doing some shopping on Friday (October 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Poussin Goatskin Pumps ohnotheydidn't.livejournal/ lyst


thanks *jula*.  i love to see pics of hilary duff.  she seems happy and healthy.  nice to see for a change.


----------



## jula

annie9999 said:


> thanks *jula*.  i love to see pics of hilary duff.  she seems happy and healthy.  nice to see for a change.



 



Jordana Brewster helps Vin Diesel celebrate his star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on August 26, 2013. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ superiorpics/ bottegaveneta


----------



## krawford

jula said:


> Jordana Brewster helps Vin Diesel celebrate his star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on August 26, 2013. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ superiorpics/ bottegaveneta


 

Nice bag, but what gorgeous legs!!!


----------



## jula

Ellen Barkin attends Caudalie + L'Wren Scott Launch Event at the Caudalie Vinotherapie Spa, The Plaza Hotel in NYC (October 10, 2013) - New Red (or Blood?) Shiny Crocodile Clutch bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Alexis Roderick and Billy Joel attend the Elton John AIDS Foundation's 12th Annual An Enduring Vision Benefit at Cipriani Wall Street on October 15, 2013 in New York City. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lori Loughlin arrives at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts Gala in Beverly Hills on October 17, 2013. - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek arrives at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport) with her daughter Valentina (October 18, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote,  Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Viola Davis attends Hammer Museum 11th Annual Gala In The Garden With Generous Support From Bottega Veneta at Hammer Museum on October 5, 2013 in Westwood, California. - Dark Prusse Nero Light Wool Gabardine Duchesse Dress, Nero Suede Pump (both from the Fall/ Winter 2013.14 collection) bottegaveneta/ style


----------



## jula

Rosario Dawson does some shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California on October 25, 2013.- Bianco Classic (Old) Ball Bag zimbio/ ebay


----------



## jula

Erica Packer attends the 2nd Annual Australians in Film Awards Gala at Intercontinental Hotel on October 24, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Nero Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Streetstyle: Lincoln Center, New York City - Corot Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag thestreetfashion5xpro/ bergdorf


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek takes her daughter Valentina to Mr. Bones Pumpkin Patch in West Hollywood, California on October 26, 2013. Later that day Francois-Henri Pinault joined his gorgeous wife and darling daughter for a shopping trip to upmarket clothing store Fred Segal in West Hollywood - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote zimbio/ dailymail bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek, her husband Francois-Henri Pinault, and their daughter Valentina have lunch with friends in Bel Air, California on October 27, 2013. - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried attends LAByrinth Theater Company Celebrity Charades 2013 Benefit Gala on October 28, 2013 in New York City. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bernie Ecclestone and his wife Fabiana Flosi arrive at Zuma restaurant in London to celebrate Bernie's 83rd birthday (October 28, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Nappa Memory Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lorraine Schwartz attends Gabrielle's Angel Foundation Hosts Angel Ball 2013 at Cipriani Wall Street on October 29, 2013 in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie attends Chloe Los Angeles Fashion Show & Dinner hosted by Clare Waight Keller, January Jones and Lisa Love on October 29, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends Saint Laurent show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 at Grand Palais on September 30, 2013 in Paris, France - Nero Rete Intreccio Nappa Bag  vogue/ bottegaveneta/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault arrives at Balenciaga show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 on September 26, 2013 in Paris, France - Nero Rete Intreccio Nappa Bag purepeople/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Anne Vyalitsyna heads to Cafe Cluny in New York City on October 31, 2013. - Fire (New Red?) Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West snapped leaving boxing class in Los Angeles on Saturday (November 2, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato VN Duffle dailymail/ x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes at her step son Mason's soccer game in Woodland Hills, California on November 2, 2013 - Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Continental Wallet zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Kanye West


----------



## jula

Amber Heard, Johnny Depp's girlfriend, was spotted walking in Beverly Hills, California on Wednesday (November 6, 2013) - Poussin Goatskin Sandal dailymail/ lyst


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie snapped out and about in Beverly Hills, California on Tuesday (November 5, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

King Abdullah and Queen Rania of Jordan celebrated the 67th Jordan Independence Day in Amman on May 26, 2013 - Pourpre Silk Ayers Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta/she.critique


----------



## jula

King Abdullah and Queen Rania of Jordan meet with Pope Francis at the Pope's private library in Vatican City (August 29, 2013) - Nero Carta Giapponese Bag newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordan's Queen Rania, her husband, Jordan's King Abdullah, Turkey's President Abdullah Gul and his wife, Hayrunnisa Gul pose, on March 5, 2013 at the presidential palace in Ankara during a ceremony at the arrival of Jordan's king for an official visit in Turkey - Nero Carta Giapponese Bag daylife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Queen Rania of Jordan opened "70 Years of Contemporary Jordanian Arts" exhibition at Jordan National Gallery of Fine Arts (May 21, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Campana newmyroyals/ flickr/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault and Francois-Henri Pinault go out for dinner in LA (October 29, 2013) - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Laura Brown (US Harper's Bazaar Executive Editor) - Nero Antique Krim Silk Embroidered Marguerite Print Dress (Spring/ Summer 2013) bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Catherine Lagrange attends Valentino Garavani & Tobias Meyer Host a Dinner for Giancarlo Giammetti, on the Occasion of his New Book, Private: Giancarlo Giammetti at Sotheby's, NYC (November 09, 2013) - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West out and about in LA on Monday morning. - Nero Intrecciato VN Duffle x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West running errands on Tuesday afternoon in LA (November 12, 2013) - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian visits a cosmetic treatment centre in Beverly Hills in Los Angeles on Wednesday (November 13, 2013) and then shops for beauty supplies at the Beauty Collection in Calabasas - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fal/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ dailymail/ style/ spottedfashion


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian stops to take a quick photo with a fan before heading into the LaserAway building on Thursday (November 14) in Santa Monica, Calif. - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fal/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ spottedfashion


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends 2013 The James Beard Foundation's Women In White gala at Four Seasons Restaurant on November 15, 2013 in New York City. - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heiner Lauterbach and his wife Viktoria attend the Bambi Awards 2013 at Stage Theater on November 14, 2013 in Berlin, Germany. - Irish Green Intrecciato Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West go out for dinner together at Serafina restaurant on Saturday night (November 16) in Philadelphia, Penn. - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fal/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ spottedfashion


----------



## jula

Jason Statham is seen arriving at LAX airport (November 16, 2013) - Nero Intrecciato VN Duffle zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

CEO of Dreamworks Animation Jeffrey Katzenberg and Marilyn Katzenberg arrive at the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences' Governors Awards at The Ray Dolby Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland Center on November 16, 2013 in Hollywood, California. - Nero Silk Intrecciato Tassel Clutch zimbio/ fashionphile


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West step out of their hotel together on Sunday (November 17) in New York City. - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ zimbio spottedfashion


----------



## jula

Kyra Sedgwick and Kevin Bacon attend the 2013 Culture Project Gala at Stage 48 on June 3, 2013 in New York City. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian steps out in New York City on November 18, 2013. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner arrives at the premiere of Lionsgate's "The Hunger Games: Catching Fire" at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on November 18, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

LeAnn Rimes does some shopping in Santa Monica, California on November 20, 2013. - Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Continental Wallet zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie stepped out in bell bottom trousers as she and her pet pooch Iro went for lunch at Sunset Tower in West Hollywood on Thursday - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sosie Ruth Bacon and Kevin Bacon attend "The Closer" Celebrates Its 100th Espisode at the Sheraton Universal Hotel on August 27, 2011 in Universal City, California. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian shows some cleavage while heading out for a lovely dinner with her fiance Kanye West on Friday (November 22) in New York City - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West leaving his apartment in on Tuesday (November 26) in New York City. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian pushes her daughter North West, 5 months, in her stroller as they step out together on Tuesday (November 26) in New York City. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jason Statham arrives at LAX Airport on November 26, 2013. credit: zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian sticks close by her fiance Kanye West as they step out to do some shopping together at The Webster on Black Friday (November 29) in Miami, Florida - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West celebrate the Thanksgiving holiday with friends on Thursday (November 28) in Miami, Fla. - Junior Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma attends a Stella McCartney event in Moscow (November 29, 2013) - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot buro247/ vogue.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma attends a Mary Katrantzou event in Moscow (November 29, 2013) - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot buro247/ vogue.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Natasha Goldenberg attends the official opening of the exhibition "Russia in Vogue" at the Multimedia Art Museum in Moscow on December 2, 2013 - Nero Satin Knot, Nero Multicolor Knot vogue.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried arrives at the airport in South Korea on Tuesday (December 3, 2013) - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ netizenbuzz/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian pushes her baby girl North West in a stroller while stepping out of their apartment in New York City's SoHo district. credit: justjared


----------



## jula

Kanye West and Kim Kardashian leave the launch of Art Basel Miami at the Delano Beach Hotel in Miami, Florida on Wednesday (December 4, 2013) -  Junior Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elena Paoleni attends Art Basel Miami Beach 2013 at the Miami Beach Convention Center on December 4, 2013 in Miami Beach, Florida. - Nero Oro Gilded Waxed Leather Clutch zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marthta Stewart attends Premiere Perez Art Museum Art Museum Miami Gala for Town & Country in Miami Beach, FL (December 7, 2013) - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and his pregnant girlfriend Lauren Silverman celebrated her baby shower on Sunday in LA - Fume Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West jetted from NYC to LA on Tuesday afternoon (December 10, 2013) - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian is a golden gal while attending the 2013 Hollywood Reporter Women in Entertainment Breakfast held at the Beverly Hills Hotel on Wednesday morning (December 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot justjared/ zimbio/  bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma at the "Bonjour Y'all" party in Dallas (December 12, 2013) - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot bottegaveneta/ fashionologie


----------



## jula

Greta Gerwig attends the premiere of Warner Bros. Pictures 'Her' at DGA Theater on December 12, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Mineral Galuchat Knot justjared/ zimbio/ pursepage


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies and her husband attend Robert F. Kennedy Center For Justice And Human Rights 2013 Ripple Of Hope Awards Dinner at New York Hilton Midtown on December 11, 2013 in New York City. - Nero Pearl Rafia Fringed Embroidered Dress, Vintage Nero Knot zimbio/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Monika Peitsch and her husband Sven Hansen Hoechstaedt attend Apropos Concept Store Opening on December 12, 2013 in Munich, Germany. - Ferro Karung Fan/ Sunset Clutch zimbio/ purse page


----------



## jula

Julia Moore attends Roger Vivier & Ines de la Fressange Celebrate Prismick at Roger Vivier, NYC (November 08, 2012) - Nero Dress Fall 2009, Nero Croc Stretch Knot bfanyc/ style/ mytheresa


----------



## jula

India Langton attends Asmallworld Winter Weekend in Gstaad Hosted by Patrick Liotard-Vogt and Sabine Heller at Gstaad Palace, Gstaad, Switzerland (December 14, 2013) - Nero Pearl Lace Embroidered Light Cotton Dress, Nero Intreccio Tricot Rafia Clutch bfanyc/ wwd/ spottedfashion


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie looked cosy in a charcoal turtleneck sweater as she attended the Baby2Baby Holiday Party in LA on Saturday (December 14, 2013) - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Belt dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Maud Cabot, Julie Macklowe and Camilla Al Fayed attend the ISSA London lunch celebrating British fashion and fashion illustration at the Tent at Soho Beach House on December 5, 2013 in Miami Beach, Florida. - Electrique Nero Lace Embroidered Light Cotton Dress (Resort 2013), Electrique Nappa Ballerinas zimbio/ bfanyc/ wwd


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and heavily pregnant girlfriend Lauren Silverman arrive at Los Angeles restaurant Sur on Saturday night (December 14, 2013) - Fume Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Andie Macdowell joins the campaign "Helfende Hände" at the Mcdonald's restaurant Checkpoint Charlie In Berlin (October 14, 2011) - Nero Baby Bag


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian wore workout clothes while new BFF Blac Chyna wore a red fright wig and army pants while visiting an eyebrow spa Sunday in Beverly Hills (December 15, 2013) - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared


----------



## jula

Steve Carell and his wife, Nancy Walls attend the premiere of Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues held at Beacon Theatre on Sunday (December 15) in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kourtney Kardashian take their kids to lunch on December 16, 2013 - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith makes her way across Heathrow Airport on Tuesday (December 17, 2013) - Nero Intrecciomirage Gold Tote dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart dines out at Matsuhisa restaurant on December 17, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. - Ebano Cabat zimbio


----------



## jula

Svetlana Zakharova attends the presentation of Yana's (Russian jewellery brand) "Frosty Lace" collection in Moscow - KPM 250-years-anniversary porcelain Knot buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West and Kim Kardashian arrive back in California on a private plane - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sweden's Princess Madeleine and her husband Christopher O'Neill attend festivities honouring Queen Silvia of Sweden on her 70th birthday at the Oscar Theatre in central Stockholm on December 19, 2013 - Nero Silk Knot myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian got her hair done in West Hollywood on Saturday (December 20, 2013) - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian enjoyed a family night out at the Edwards Theaters Grand Palace Stadium 6 on Saturday night as she watched her fiancé, Kanye West's cameo in new movie Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues. - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco and Ryan Sweeting take their dog to the vet before getting a coffee at Starbucks in Los Angeles, California on December 26, 2013. - Nero Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian board a private jet to head to Aspen for a wintery vacation on December 27, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Moro (?) or Nero Sloane, Nero Intreccio Duffle VN Bag justjared/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco heads to the salon to start the New Year off with a new do on December 27, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. - Nero Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux arrive in Mexico on Friday (December 28, 2013) for a romantic New Year's Eve - Nero Crochet Raffia Bag dailymail/ malleries


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco is seen hitting up Soul Cycle in West Hollywood before grabbing a bite to eat at California Pizza Kitchen in Encino on Saturday with her fiancé Ryan Sweeting. - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco stopped by a nail salon in LA for a last minute pampering session ahead of her wedding on Tuesday - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian strolls around a snowy Park City in Utah on Sunday, with her fiance Kanye West enjoying what appeared to be a toasted s'more. - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) dailymail


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West loaded up their SUV and headed back to LA on Thursday (January 2, 2014) - Ardoise Cocco Sable Vendome Bag (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) x17online


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her husband Andrew Form look great while heading out of Craigs Restaurant following a New Years Eve 2014 dinner on Tuesday (December 31) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco was sticking to her New Years resolution as she was spotted arriving at the gym on Thursday (January 2, 2014) - Nero Veneta splashnewsonline


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West spotted doing some retail therapy at the Adidas store on Friday (January 3) in Hollywood. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco and Ryan Sweeting step out as newlyweds to get in some shopping on Friday (January 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif. and then attending a LA Lakers game - Nero Veneta justjared/ dailymail


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron goes incognito with a hoodie as she leaves a Soul Cycle class on Sunday morning (January 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco out with some friends at Color Me Mine in Studio City, California on January 5, 2014 - Nero Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Amy's PA is holding her clutch.

Amy Adams arrives in style with Mercedes-Benz at the Palm Springs International Film Festival on January 4, 2014 in Palm Springs, California. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot tfs/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

London: Men Fashion Week A/W 2014 Day One (January 6, 2014) - Sarah Ann Murray (The Rake's Group Fashion Editor) - Corot Intrecciato Nappa Bag nyanzi/ laprendo


----------



## jula

Julianna Margulies attends The 40th Annual People's Choice Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on January 8, 2014 in Los Angeles, California. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ juliannamargulies.net/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaves The Today Show on Thursday (January 9, 2014) - Nero Sloane dailymail/ malleries


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## Bijouxlady

steph22 said:


> Emilia Clarke
> 
> View attachment 2457670


Which bag is she carrying? TIA!


----------



## grietje

Bijouxlady said:


> Which bag is she carrying? TIA!



It's the Rete tote (also called the A Line tote).  I think the color is Steel or Shadow


----------



## jula

Kaley Cuoco, 28, was seen shopping in Beverly Hills on Thursday with 26-year-old hubby Ryan Sweeting. - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## Bijouxlady

grietje said:


> It's the Rete tote (also called the A Line tote).  I think the color is Steel or Shadow


Thanks!


----------



## jula

Group Fashion Editor at The Rake, Sarah Ann Murray wears a Zara jacket, bespoke jacket and trousers, Hermes scarf, Ralph Lauren shoes, Bottega Venetta bag and a Bates hat on Day 1 of London Mens Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 2014, on January 06, 2014 in London, England.  - Corot Intrecciato Nappa Bag fabsugar.co.uk/ theurbanspotter/ laprendo


----------



## jula

Group Fashion Editor at The Rake, Sarah Ann Murray wears a bespoke suit and shirt, Drakes tie, Bottega Veneta bag and Ralph Lauren shoes on Day 2 of London Mens Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 2014, on January 07, 2014 in London, England - Corot Intrecciato Nappa Bag fabsugar.co.uk


----------



## jula

Sasha Alexander and Edoardo Ponti (Sophia Loren's son) attend the BAFTA LA 2014 Awards Season Tea Party at the Four Seasons Hotel Los Angeles at Beverly Hills on January 11, 2014 in Beverly Hills, California. - Elephant Silk Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arrives at Tina Knowles' masquerade-themed 60th birthday party in New Orleans, Louisiana on Saturday night - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana shows off her beautiful shoulders at the 2014 Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Sunday (January 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Antique Pink Pointillisme Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta/ style.it


----------



## jula

Judd Apatow poses with his lovely wife Leslie Mann as they arrive at the 2014 Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Sunday (January 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Oro Intreccio Pailletes Knot justjared


----------



## jula

Kanye West chatting on his cell phone while heading to a business meeting in Beverly Hills (January 13, 2014) - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian bares her midriff in a bright ensemble while enjoying a dinner date with fiance Kanye West at Mr. Chow on Sunday (January 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner zimbio


----------



## jula

Kanye West lands at the airport on Thursday (January 16) in Paris, France. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian was photographed arriving at Warner Brothers studios to tape an interview with The Ellen Show in Burbank, California on January 16th. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot celebirious/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bradley Cooper is all suited up on the red carpet at the 2014 Critics' Choice Movie Awards held at Barker Hanger on Thursday (January 16) in Santa Monica, Calif. - BV suit (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) justjared/ vogue.it


----------



## jula

Margot Robbie spotted outside BBC's MediaCity in Salford, Manchester, United Kingdom (August 8, 2013) - Poussin Intrecciato Nappa Tote contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaves an Eagles concert in LA on Friday (January 17, 2014) - Nero Sloane dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West out for dinner at Ferdi restaurant in Paris on Saturday evening (January 18, 2014) - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West parties the night away at Club 179 in Paris promoting his clothing collaboration with A.P.C. (January 18, 2014) - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian locks arms with her fiance Kanye West as they leave lunch together after dining at LAvenue on Sunday afternoon (January 19) in Paris, France. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elle Fanning hits the carpet at the premiere of their new movie Young Ones held during the 2014 Sundance Film Festival on Saturday (January 18) at the Eccles Center Theatre in Park City, Ut. - Nero Suede Pump justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katie Couric enters the Entertainment Weekly portrait studio on January 19, 2014 in Park City, Utah - Opera Cabat getty


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried heads to grab lunch with her boyfriend Justin Long at the Oceana Beach Club Hotel on Saturday afternoon (January 18) in Santa Monica, Calif. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston was spotted leaving a facial clinic on Sunday (January 19, 2014) in LA - Nero Crochet Raffia Bag dailymail/ x17online/ malleries


----------



## jula

Paris Haute Couture Week Day 1 (January 20, 2014) - Antique (?) Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Mini Bag wwd/ lyst


----------



## jula

Tanya Dziahileva attends the Giorgio Armani Prive show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 21, 2014 in Paris, France. - Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Glass Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tanya Dziahileva leaves the Chanel show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 22, 2014 in Paris, France. - Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Glass Bag harpersbazaar/elle/ wmagazine/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Eon Zeko and Jill Lord attend The Opening Night of the 60th Annual Winter Antiques Show benefiting East Side House Settlementat Park Avenue Armory, NYC (January 23, 2014) -  Stone Plaster Velvet Python Bag bfanyc/ lyst


----------



## jula

Martine McCutcheon outside the ITV Studios in London, United Kingdom (24th January 2014) -  Nero Veneta contactmusic


----------



## jula

Tamara Beckwith attends Madderson London S/S 2014 Womenswear Collection launch party at Chelsea's Beaufort House in London (23rd January 2014) - Nero Intrecciomirage Gold Tote contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Arnold Schwarzenegger and girlfriend Heather Milligan were flanked by a large security detail as they arrived to watch the action on the slopes at the 74th Hahnenkamm Races in Kitzbühel, Austria on Saturday - Maroon Intrecciato Light Calf Roma dailymail/ mytheresa


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner and Violet Affleck out and about in Los Angeles (January 25, 2014) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima of the Netherlands greet Italian President of Senate Pietro Grasso as they arrive at Palazzo Giustiniani on January 23, 2014 in Rome, Italy. The Dutch Royals are in Rome for a one day visit. - Watteau Crepe Dress (Pre-Fall 2013) zimbio/ style


----------



## steph22

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster attends the Haney Pret-A-Couture launch hosted by Net-A-Porter at The Standard, Hollywood on January 30, 2014 in West Hollywood, California. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot gotceleb/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Aniston keeps a low profile as she heads out of Crossroads restaurant after attending the birthday celebration of her pal Portia de Rossi on Friday night (January 31) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Crochet Raffia Bag x17online/ malleries


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## jula

Porsche Brand Ambassador Maria Sharapova attends the presentation of her personalised "Panamera GTS by Maria Sharapova" in her hometown of Sochi, on February 4, 2014 in Sochi, Russia. - Pearl Nero Twill Wool Cashmere Coat (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) zimbio/ style


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian snapped while filming scenes for their reality show Keeping Up with the Kardashians at Fins Restaurant and Bar on Tuesday (February 4) in Woodland Hills, Calif. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner donned a sweeping black leather trench coat while out in Los Angeles on Tuesday - Nero Sloane dailymail


----------



## jula

Martine McCutcheon sports a beaming smile as she leaves ITV Studios in London on Wednesday afternoon - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends the 2014 amfAR New York Gala at Cipriani Wall Street on February 5, 2014 in New York City. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Katie Couric attends Carmen Marc Valvo fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2014 at The Salon at Lincoln Center on February 7, 2014 in New York City. - Opera Cabat zimbio


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian stopped by Maria's Italian Kitchen in Tarzana, California on Friday - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie does some shopping in Hollywood, California with her daughter Harlow on February 7, 2014. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma is seen at Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts on February 8, 2014 in New York City. - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma outside the Moncler Grenoble Fall 2014 Presentation at the Hammerstein Ballroom on February 8, 2014 in New York City. - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot gastrochic/ collagevintage/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian showed off her voluptuous figure in a clingy leather skirt and matching boots as she filmed her reality show in Beverly Hills on Wednesday  - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian heads to dinner at a restaurant in Tarzana, California on Wednesday (February 12) - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot kardashianpedia/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and his girlfriend Lauren Silverman leave Lenox Hill Hospital and arrive at their hotel with their newborn son Eric in New York City, New York on February 16, 2014. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag dailymail/zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian arrives at the Kardashian sisters new Dash store in New York City on Monday. - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian socializing inside New York City club 1OAK on Sunday - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## jula

Lauren Silverman's mother Carole and sister Nicole visit her and her new baby Eric at Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City, New York on February 15, 2014. -  Ebano Veneta, Nero Imbottito (Cushion) Bag zimbio/ barneys


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian made sure all eyes were on her as she stepped out in a cleavage baring shirt in New York on Monday - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman attended a family court in New York on Wednesday to apparently file paperwork so their newborn son Eric could obtain his passport - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West keeps bundled up as he leaves his apartment on February 20, 2014 in New York City, New York - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan FW Streetstyle (February 20, 2014) - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot vogue.es/ harpersbazaar/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian stops by Milk Studios to visit her fiance Kanye West where he's been hard at work recording on February 20, 2014 in New York City, New York. - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and girlfriend Lauren Silverman take their newborn son Eric to his first doctors appointment in New York, New York on February 20, 2014. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian shows some cleavage as she arrives at Cipriani for lunch with birthday boy Jonathan Cheban on Friday (February 21) in New York City - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West was spotted leaving his apartment in New York on Saturday morning - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Emma Hemming


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and fiance Kanye West hold hands while heading to a lunch date at ABC Kitchen on Saturday (February 22) in New York City.  - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Princess Caroline of Monaco arrives at the AMADE gala at the Stock Exchange Palace on Friday (February 21, 2014) - Nero Satin Knot royalcouturier/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Terrence Howard and his wife Mira Christine Pak attend the 45th NAACP Image Awards at Pasadena Civic Auditorium in Pasadena, California (February 22, 2014) - Nero Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West going to a business meeting on Monday morning (February 24) in New York City. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick stop for lunch at Cipriani Restaurant in New York City, New York on February 24, 2014. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth von Guttman outside the Bottega Veneta F/W 2014.15 show in Milan (February 22, 2014) - Nero Sand Mist Technical Crepe Jacket (S/S 2014), Nero Karung Clutch style/ vogue/ vogue.it/


----------



## jula

Outside the Bottega Veneta F/W 2014.15 show in Milan (February 22, 2014) - Millerighe Nero Karung Bag, Nero Naturale Brunissable Straw Lace Up harpersbazaar/ popsugar/ thefashionspot/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan FW Streeststyle: Patricia Manfield - Nero Intreccio Memory Nappa Knot le-21eme/ grazia.it/ nssmag/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Her Majesty Queen Rania Al Abdullah of Jordan joins volunteers from the Voluntary Initiatives Network and children at the Children's Museum in celebration of His Majesty King Abdullah II's birthday in Amman- Jordan (January 29, 2014) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Campana facebook/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West wore his typical sour face when a fan approached him as he was leaving his posh high-rise apartment in New York on Tuesday. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Her Majesty Queen Rania of Jordan visited Darat Al Funun, marking the 25th anniversary of its establishment as a home for the arts and artists of Jordan and the Arab world, in Amman, Jordan on Monday (February 24, 2014) - Dress Pre-Fall 2013, Belt Resort 2013, Appia Intrecciato Nappa Duo Bag tumblr/ jordantimes/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West makes an appearance during the second episode of Late Night with Seth Meyers at NBC Studios on Tuesday (February 25) in New York City - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner at the Opera Ball in Vienna. February 28, 2014. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sarah Paulson attends the 2014 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach on March 1, 2014 in Santa Monica, California. - Krim Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ hollywoodlife/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough arriving on a flight at the Washington Reagan National Airport in Washington DC on March 1, 2014. - Nero Washed Cervo Tote dailymail


----------



## jula

Paris Streetstyle: Elizabeth von Guttman (February 26, 2014) - Antique Duchesse Appia Cashmere Tulip Print Coat (Spring/ Summer 2013) vogue.it/ vogue.es/ vogue/ popsugar


----------



## jula

Elle Fanning and Cameron Diaz attend the opening of Taryn Simon: Birds of the West Indies at Gagosian Gallery, Beverly Hills, CA (February 27, 2014) - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger wwd/ Barneys


----------



## jula

Kanye West makes his way to attend the Celine Fashion Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on Sunday (March 2) in Paris, France. - Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Philanthropist Lynn Wyatt attends the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter on March 2, 2014 in West Hollywood, California. - Nero Jardin Knot () zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Philanthropist Marshall Rose (L) and actress Candice Bergen attend the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter on March 2, 2014 in West Hollywood, California. - Lilac/ Purple Satin Stretch Knot (older model as it doesn't have the ayers feature...) zimbio/ contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

John Travolta, Kelly Preston and their daughter Ella Bleu depart the 86th Annual Academy Awards (Oscars) at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 2, 2014 in Hollywood, California. - Nero Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian grabs lunch at Joan's On Third in Beverly Hills on Monday -  Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Singaporean actress Gong Li is seen at LAX airport (March 4, 2014) - Junior Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian kept it casual in trainers while arriving at an LA studio on Tuesday - Nero Inrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough was spotted checking out of her New York City hotel on Tuesday - Nero Washed Cervo Tote dailymail


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## jula

Bruce Willis is spotted out with his pregnant wife Emma and their daughter Mabel on March 6, 2014 in West Hollywood, California. - Boucher (?) Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ selfridges


----------



## jula

Holly Candy was spotted at central London restaurant Cecconi's on Thursday in London - Teal (?) Intrecciato Satin Knot The flash is really throwing me off...


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz arrives at Los Angeles International Airport on Friday evening - Canova Marcopolo Trolley dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone and her husband Jay Rutland arrive for dinner at Mayfair hotspot C London on Saturday evening - Nero Satin Knot dailymail


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman were pictured leaving London's Palladium Theatre after a night out on Saturday - Nero Satin dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West arrived at the Rio de Janeiro airport on Saturday (March 8). After landing he went on a tour of a Brazilian slum. And on Sunday (March 9) he was seen getting off a helicopter  after a ride around the city. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian leaves the Versace Mansion early Thursday morning (March 13) in Miami, Fla. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cat Deeley seen at LAX airport (March 12, 2014) - Marcopolo Trolley zimbio


----------



## jula

Tamara Ecclestone and Jay Rutland were spotted heading to Zuma for dinner on Tuesday evening in London. - Silver Moiré Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Upton attends the Express South Beach Runway Show held at The Raleigh Hotel on Thursday (March 13) in Miami, Fla. - Poussin Goatskin Sandal justjared/ zappos


----------



## jula

Raica Oliveira arrives at the third annual BrazilFoundation Gala Miami at Perez Art Museum Miami on March 15, 2014 in Miami, Florida. - Oxidized Peltro Cervo Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

CEO of Brickellian Stella Holmes (L) attends the third annual BrazilFoundation Gala Miami at Perez Art Museum Miami on March 15, 2014 in Miami, Florida. - Duchesse Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bruce Willis and wife Emma Heming celebrated their fifth wedding anniversary with a stroll in Santa Monica, California, on Friday - Boucher (?) Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ selfridges


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Haakon and Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway attend a lunch meeting at The Reunification Palace during day 3 of an official visit to Vietnam on March 21, 2014 in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam - Orchid (Corot?) Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jessica Simpson shows off her long legs in a pair of daisy dukes while out and about  on Sunday afternoon (March 23) in Malibu, Calif. - Milk Shaded Papier Lambskin Aquilone justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## jula

Tommy Lee Jones and Dawn Laurel-Jones arrive at Narita International Airport on March 27, 2014 in Narita, Japan - Fume Nappa Bucket Bag zimbio


----------



## Rwongtime

Such a droolworthy thread!  Thanks everyone~!!!


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron arrives at Heathrow on Thursday (March 27, 2014) - Nero Veneta dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark participated in packing of the Mary Foundation backpacks for children at LEGO (March 27, 2014) - Nero Campana newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## Silkpearl

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark - carrying a bottega veneta intrecciato campana


----------



## jula

Raica de Oliveira attends amfAR's Inspiration Gala Sao Paulo on April 4, 2014 in Sao Paulo, Brazil. - Nero Intrecciato Impero Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Eleonora Xandon attends amfAR's Inspiration Gala Sao Paulo on April 4, 2014 in Sao Paulo, Brazil. - Krim Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Izabel Goulart and Cassia Avila attends amfAR's Inspiration Gala Sao Paulo on April 4, 2014 in Sao Paulo, Brazil. - Nero Impero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dami Im attends the Carla Zampatti show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Australia 2014 at Carriageworks on April 6, 2014 in Sydney, Australia. - Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milano: Georgina (March 2014) - Coat Fall/ Winter 2008 stockholmstreetstyle/ style


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz was seen having lunch in Paris before catching a private jet at Bourget Airport, near the French capital. dailymail - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger, Canova Marcopolo Trolley


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian is chic and sophisticated while attending the Marianne Williamson Press Event held at the Kayne Griffin Corcoran Gallery on Tuesday (April 8) in Los Angeles. - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Justin Long and Amanda Seyfried picking up groceries from Whole Foods in LA on Tuesday. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried headed to a spa in Los Angeles on Wednesday - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron gets ready to hit the road as she walks to her car after departing a studio on Thursday (April 10) in Los Angeles - Nero Veneta justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Lauren Silverman holds baby Eric close to her, walking through the arrivals lounge in New York on Thursday - Shadow (or Junior) Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bruce Willis and pregnant wife Emma Heming out and about in Beverly Hills on Saturday - Boucher (?) Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ selfridges


----------



## jula

Rebecca Creskoff attends 'The Library' opening night celebration at The Public Theater on April 15, 2014 in New York City. - Washed Cervo Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek-Pinault and Francois-Henri Pinault leave dinner with friends at E Baldi restaurant in Beverly Hills on Tuesday - Ebano Belt dailymail


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried walks out of Crumbs cupcakes with a bag of sweets on Monday (April 14) in Los Angeles -  Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Upton and Cameron Diaz pictured leaving Sydney airport together on Thursday - Canova Marcopolo Trolley dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried headed out of a FedEx Office store in West Hollywood on Friday (April 19) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Martha Stewart attends the Edible Schoolyard NYC Annual Spring Gala at 23 Wall Street on April 7, 2014 in New York City. - Ash Fume Soft Croc Stretch Knot wmagazine/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Krystal Gao, fashion editor of Chinese magazine iLook, attends the Chanel show at the Grand Palais on March 4, 2014 in Paris, France. - Krim (?)  Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Mini Bag getty/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sean Penn took his girlfriend Charlize Theron and her son Jackson to a Dodger game on Sunday (April 20, 2014) - Nero Veneta dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek has a long day shopping for furniture with friends in Hollywood, California on April 21, 2014. - Nero Intreccio Vivo Cervo Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault stepped out in Brentwood with her daughter Valentina (April 22) - Nero Cervo Brick


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner spotted filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Wednesday in Beverly Hills - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Linda Evangelista attended fellow model Carla Bruni's concert at the Town Hall on Broadway in New York City on Thursday night (April 24) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Mini Bag dailymail/ barneys


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Jh


----------



## jula

Charlie Theron tried to go incognito in a hoodie as she left the gym after taking a Soul Cycle class in West Hollywood on Saturday (April 26) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and husband Andrew Form dine out at Craig's Restaurant in West Hollywood, California on April 26, 2014.- Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pregnant Fann Wong and Christopher Lee attend the Star Awards in Singapore (April 27, 2014) - Dress Pre-Fall 2014, Topaz Silk Stretch Knot todayonline/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner looked overjoyed with all the attention she was receiving as she left Craig's restaurant in West Hollywood on Tuesday (April 29) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

*Bottega Veneta celebrates the launch of the 2014 home collection*

In celebration of the launch of Bottega Veneta&#8217;s 2014 Home collection, Creative Director Tomas Maier hosted a private cocktail in Milan on April 8, 2014. The location for the event was Bottega Veneta&#8217;s headquarters. Tomas Maier welcomed guests, including architects, designers, and journalists from around the world, at the exclusive event.

Following the cocktail, was an intimate dinner for 30 in honor of Margaret Russell, Editor in Chief of Architectural Digest, at Bottega Veneta&#8217;s Glass Box, prepared by three star Michelin chef Massimo Bottura. VIP guests included Piero & Barbara Lissoni, Toshiko Mori, Vincent van Duysen, and Francesco Vezzoli. credit: facebook

1. Tomas Maier
2. Tomas Maier and Marco Bizzarri 
3. Giangaleazzo and Osanna Visconti di Modrone - Nero Sand Mist Refine Ramie Cotton Top (Spring/ Summer 2014)
4. Martina Mondadori - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag
5. Margaret Russell, Tomas Maier - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2014


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner wore kinky heels while running errands on Wednesday in LA - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron looked stunning in a casual outfit as she enjoyed breakfast in LA on Wednesday - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner attends a business lunch in Los Angeles on Thursday with her daughter Kim's wedding planner - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek Pinault goes sightseeing in Rome with her husband, Francois-Henri-Pinault, and their daughter, Valentina (May 1, 2014) - Nero Belt zimbio


----------



## jula

The New Yorker Editor David Remnick and The New Yorker Publisher Lisa Hughes attend the White House Correspondents' Dinner Weekend Pre-Party (May 2) - Teal Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot dailymail


----------



## jula

Anne V attends the 2014 Annual Garden Brunch at the Beall-Washington House on May 3, 2014 in Washington, DC. - Ricamo Rete Knot zimbio/ lyst


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell, his girlfriend Lauren Silverman, his ex-girlfriend Terri Seymour and his former work colleague Randy Jackson dined out at Cecconi's in Hollywood on Saturday evening - Nero Satin Knot, Nero Intreccio Nappa Memory Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian and Kanye West arrive in New York City after flying in from LAX Airport on Sunday evening (May 4) - Junior Buffalo Leather Ankle Boots, Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried takes her beloved dog Finn out for a walk in New York City, New York on May 6, 2014. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian shows her support for survivors of the Armenian genocide at the USC Shoah Foundation 20th Anniversary Ambassadors For Humanity Gala in LA on Wednesday night - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark, Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and their son Prince Christian attend the Justin Timberlake concert in Denmark (May 6, 2014) newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

HRH Crown Princess Mary of Denmark and HRH Princess Marie of Denmark attend the comedic show "Platt-Form" at the Glass Hall Theatre in Tivoli, Copenhagen on April 29, 2014. pinteret/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Michael J Fox and his wife Tracy Pollan attend the Robin Hood Foundation Annual Benefit in New York City on Monday (May 12) - Nero Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot dailymail


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough carries a huge Starbucks into the dance studio in Los Angeles on Thursday afternoon (May 8). - Nero Cervo Tote justjared


----------



## jula

Ariana Rockefeller attends Museum Of Modern Art's 2014 Party In The Garden at Museum MichModern Art on May 13, 2014 in New York City. - Alabastre Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julianne Hough is seen stopping by a studio in Burbank, California (May 14) zimbio - Nero Cervo Tote


----------



## jula

Dasha Zhukova attends 'The strange city' exhibition by Ilya and Emilia Kabakov at Monumenta 2014: Dinner to benefit 'Naked Heart Foundation' held at Grand Palais on May 13, 2014 in Paris, France.  - Palazzo Calf Sphere Knot vogue.ru/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham is in good spirits while arriving at his hotel, L'Eden Rock, during the 2014 Cannes Film Festival on Friday (May 16) in Cannes, France.- Nero Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jessica Capshaw attends the USC Shoah Foundations 20th Anniversary Gala on Wednesday (May 7) at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza in Century City, Calif. - Nero Silk Intrecciato Tassel Clutch justjared/ fashionphile


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends the _Hommage Au Cinema DAnimation_ photo call.  on Saturday (May 17) in Cannes, France. - Dress, Heels Pre-Fall 2014 justjared/ style


----------



## jula

Heather Kavanaugh and Matt Kavanaugh attend the Relativity at 10 party at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 18, 2014 in Cap d'Antibes, France. - Nero Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dasha Zhukova attends the Vanity Fair And Armani Party at the 67th Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 17, 2014 in Cap d'Antibes, France. - Palazzo Calf Sphere Knot hello.ru/ buro247/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Hilary Swank attends "The Homesman" photocall during the 67th Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 18, 2014 in Cannes, France. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014 zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann stopped by a coffee shop at the Brentwood Country Mart for a cup of Joe to go and a tasty takeaway treat on a lazy Sunday in Los Angeles (May 18) - Nero Intrecciato Calf Sandal dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Ken Marshall, producer Celine Rattray, producer Trudie Styer, James McAvoy, and director Jon S. Baird attend the after party for a screening of "Filth" hosted by Magnolia Pictures and The Cinema Society at Landmark Sunshine Cinema on May 19, 2014 in New York City. - Nero Ricamo Rete Knot zimbio/ barneys


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen attend the Anna Wintour Costume Center Grand Opening at Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 5, 2014 in New York City -  Nero Stuoia Smooth Chèvre Pump olsenanonymous/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jane Zhang attends "The Homesman" premiere during the 67th Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 18, 2014 in Cannes, France. - Palazzo Calf Sphere Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner spotted shopping at YSL and Celine on Wednesday (May 21) in Paris, France. - Nero Sand Mist Technical Crepe Jacket (Spring/ Summer 2014) justjared/ style


----------



## jula

Kylie Gillies arrives at the Instyle and Audi 'Women of Style' Awards on May 21, 2014 in Sydney, Australia. - Bronze Brique Brown Porcelain Ayers Verre Irise Zircon Knot Clutch popsugar/ bottegaveneta
PS: unfortunately just the backside of the clutch is visible


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West on their way to a pre-wedding brunch in Paris on Friday morning (May 23) - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jessica Lange and her daughter Hannah walk around in the East Village in New York City on May 23, 2014. - Tangerine Intrecciato Nappa Large Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West pictures getting off a private jet at Florence Airport on Saturday (May 24) in Italy. - Junior Buffalo Leather Ankle Boots, Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rachel Roy arrives at Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's wedding in Florence (May 24) - Nero Satin Knot fashionbombdaily/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kendal Jenner and Khloe on their way to sister Kim's wedding rehearsal dinner on Friday evening in Versailles (May 23) - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Donnie Wahlberg and Jenny McCarthy visit Lillies Bordello in Dublin, Ireland on Sunday (May 25, 2014) - Nero Light Calf Paillettes Clutch contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jeisa Chiminazzo attends El Museo's Gala 2014 at Cipriani 42nd Street on May 21, 2014 in New York City. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pope Francis (3rd from R), King Abdullah II of Jordan (C-L), Queen Rania (Top-C), Jordan's Crown Prince Hussein (Top-L) and King Abdullah II's religious affairs adviser (Top-R) take part in a visit of Bethany, a site on the eastern bank of the River Jordan where some Christians believe Jesus was baptised, on May 24, 2014. -  Électrique Intrecciato Nappa Glass Bag facebook/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jamie Lee Curtis attends the Annenberg Space for Photography Opening Celebration for 'Country, Portraits of an American Sound' at the Annenberg Space for Photography on May 22, 2014 in Century City, California. - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried sported dangling, wet locks as she took her beloved dog Finn for a walk in New York on Friday (May 29) - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Judith Rakers-Pfaff attends the Rosenball 2014 on May 31, 2014 in Berlin, Germany.  - Antique (?) Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio


----------



## jula

Donata Meirelles (Vogue Brazil's style director) attends "Carlos Jereissati Filho Hosts Private Dinner Honoring Frida Giannini, PAtrizio Di Marco, and Francois-Henri Pinaut" at a private residence in Sao Paulo, Brazil (May 27, 2014) - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot bfanyc/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum and Vito Schnabel snapped at the Julian Schnabel opening at the Dallas Contemporary Art Fair (April 11, 2013) - Walnut Intrecciato Suede Sneaker gala/ dmagazine/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Heidi Klum and her boyfriend Vito Schnabel arrive at JFK Airport on Thursday afternoon (April 17) in New York City. - Walnut Intrecciato Suede Sneaker justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Chrissy Teigen and Rachel Roy attend the 2014 CFDA fashion awards at Alice Tully Hall, Lincoln Center on June 2, 2014 in New York City. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian walk arm-in-arm on their way to lunch at 75 Main on Tuesday afternoon (June 3) in Southhampton, New York. - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Boot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arriving at her hotel in Manhattan in New York City on Wednesday (June 4, 2014) contactmusic - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Karla Welch (Stylist) attends the mytheresa.com x Diane Kruger Dinner in LA (June 3, 2014) - - New Red Twill Wool Cashmere Coat (Fall/ Winter 2013.14) lesmads/ style


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz and Benji Madden enjoyed a casual stroll in New York City on Tuesday (June 3) - Nero Nappa Studded Mini Messenger dailymail/ barneys


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner leaving lunch in Calabasas on Friday - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jason Statham arrives on a flight at LAX Airport in Los Angeles, California on June 6, 2014.  - Nero Intrecciato VN Duffle zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman leave Britain's Got Talent after party at Grosvenor House in London, United Kingdom (June 7, 2014) dailymail/ contactmusic/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne and Kelly Osbourne leave a photocall to launch the new Sharon & Kelly Osbourne for MAC collection at Selfridges on June 9, 2014 in London, England. - Nero Nodini Cabat contactmusic/ style


----------



## jula

Sharon Osbourne was spotted leaving the Soho Townhouse on Monday in London - Nero Nodini Cabat dailymail/ style


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie steps out with her brand new blue hair color on Friday afternoon (June 13) in Los Angeles.  - Shadow Intrecciato Nappa Belt justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West carries his overnight bag while leaving his apartment building on Sunday (June 15) in New York City - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cheryl Cole arriving at the X-Factor Manchester Auditions (Day 2) in the UK - Mist Medium Grey Smooth Chèvre Patent Pump bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner joined her son-in-law, Kanye West, in Cannes for a Cannes Lions Festival dinner at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on Tuesday (June 17) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West jetted out of Cannes on Wednesday (June 18) - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann is in good cheer as she arrives at Chiltern Firehouse on Wednesday evening - Nero Studded Mini Messenger dailymail/ Barneys


----------



## jula

Kanye West prepares to fly out on a very early flight from New York's JFK airport on Saturday - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan Uomo Fashion Week S/S 2015: Patricia Manfield and Giotto Calendoli (June 22) - Rame Metal Grid Knot grazia.it/ theurbanspotter/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West is spotted returning to his Hollywood, Caliornia home in his black Lamborghini on June 22, 2014. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Russell Simmons and his date dine out at Craig's restaurant in West Hollywood, California on June 21, 2014.- Électrique Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jula

Fiona Barratt-Campbell and Sol Campbell attend the Women for Women International & De Beers Summer Evening at The Royal Opera House on June 23, 2014 in London, England.  - Nero Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum walks the sidewalk in style while out with her mom Cheryl on Saturday (June 21) in Los Angeles.  - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Veneta justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum looked the picture of elegance as went for an iced tea run at Starbucks in Beverly Hills on Tuesday. celebmafia


----------



## jula

UNICEF Ambassador and director Lucy Liu attends the premiere of "Meena" directed by Lucy Liu and The Sibs on June 26, 2014 in New York City. - New Red Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot dailymail/ zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cody Horn attends FORWARD and Cushnie Et Ochs host an intimate dinner at Gjelina on June 26, 2014 in Venice, California. - Nero Karung Gorgiera Stretch Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian leaves her hotel for a yacht party to celebrate sister Khloe Kardashian's birthday on Friday night - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan and Paris Streetstyle S/S 2015 - Nero Intrecciato VN Briefcase gq/ grazia.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan Street Style: Patricia Manfield - Rame Metal Grid Knot vogue.it/ stylesnooperdan/ nssmag/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pierce Brosnan departing on a flight at Washington Reagan National Airport in Washington D.C. on June 29, 2014. - Nero Intrecciato Vachette Belt zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan: Tiberio Pellegrinelli - Prusse Intrecciato Foulard Calf Outdoor Slipper nytimes/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Made in Chelsea star Emma Miller heads to the Chiltern Firehouse on Tuesday night after partying at the Serpentine Gallery. - Platinum Metal Grid Knot zimbio/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kourtney Kardashians stop by the Dash store to check in on business on Wednesday (July 2) in Southampton, New York.  - Pearl Goatskin Ankle Bott justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sylvie Meis on the way to the gym in Hamburg (July 30) - Lagoon Cabat sylvievandervaartstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried walking her dog and drinking a smoothie in Williamstown, Massachusetts on Sunday - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Sidonie Dumas attends the Schiaparelli show as part of Paris Haute Couture Week Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on July 7, 2014 in Paris, France. - Tourmaline Nappa Nastri Lido Bag zimbio/ allhandbagfashion


----------



## jula

Reese Witherspoon posted a picture of her and her son Tennessee James in New Orleans on the 4th of July to her instagram account -  Catalano Campana dailymail


----------



## jula

Sidonie Dumas attends the Dior show as part of Paris Haute Couture Week Fall/Winter 2014-2015 on July 7, 2014 in Paris, France. - Tourmaline Nappa Nastri Lido Bag vogue.it/ allhandbagfashion


----------



## jula

Nicole Richie steps out in NYC on Tuesday (July 8, 2014) - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Belt justjarred/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Hofit Golan attends the Ralph & Russo show as part of Paris Fashion Week - Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2014-2015 at Pavillon Cambon Capucines on July 10, 2014 in Paris, France. - Medium Grey Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bar Refaeli poses on the red carpet while heading into the Laurel fashion show held during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Berlin Spring/Summer 2015 on Thursday (July 10) at Erika Hess Station in Berlin, Germany. - Sunset Intrecciato Impero Linen Stretch Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Viktoria Borisevich attends Ralph Lauren's cocktail party in Paris (July 11) - Sterling Silver Knot buro247


----------



## jula

Maria Sharapova looks chic in a long-sleeved black dress while hitting the red carpet at the 2014 ESPYs held at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Wednesday (July 16) in Los Angeles. - Nero Satin Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Terrence Howard and Miranda Howard attend Global Gift Gala 2014 at Melia Don Pepe Hotel on July 20, 2014 in Marbella, Spain. - Nero Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Eva Longoria looked relaxed yet chic when she was spotted out and about in Los Angeles on Wednesday (July 23) -  Silver Naturale Mirror Antique Karung Wedge dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried walks her dog (July 25) - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her mother Maria João out and about in Beverly Hills on a stroll with baby Julian on Tuesday - Ferro (?) Roma dailymail


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron was seen at the Mount Nelson Hotel in Cape Town last week after arriving off a flight from the U.S. - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta cocktail party in Saint-Tropez (July 31, 2014): Sofi Fahrman, Caroline Winberg, Yi Zhou, Hanneli Mustaparta, Gala Gonzalez and Denni Elias - _(from left to right)_ Caramel Mosaic Knot; Shirt, Skirt (S/S 2014), Platinum Metal Grid Knot; Dress (Pre-Fall 2014), Nero Intrecciato Pointillisme Knot; Dress (S/S 2014), Krim Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot; Multicolor Ayers Butterfly Knot; Dress (S/S 2014), Appia Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot


----------



## jula

Bottega Veneta cocktail party in Saint-Tropez (July 31, 2014)
1. Hanneli Mustaparta, Marco Bizzari and Caroline Winberg - Dress (S/S 2014), Krim Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot; Skirt, Shirt (S/S 2014), Platinum Metal Grid Knot
2. Caroline Winberg
3. Caroline Winberg and Sophia Hesketh - Dress Pre-Fall 2014, Nero Waxed Leather Knot


----------



## jula

1. Hanneli Mustaparta and Caroline Issa: Purple Intreccia Satin Knot
2. Deeni Elias: Dress (S/S 2014), Appia Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot
3. Gala Gonzalez - Multicolor Ayers Butterfly Knot
Matthieu Lebreton and Betty Autier - Nero Intrecciato VN Tote, New Red Soft Crocodile Fume Knot
vogue.fr/ vogue.es/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

1. Arizona Muse and Caroline Winberg - Dress Pre-Fall 2014, Nero Sun Chrysanthemum Shantung Jacquard Sandal, Fume Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot; Dress, Skirt (S/S 2014), Argento Intreccio Pailletes Knot 
2. Arizona Muse 
3. Polly Morgan and Arizone Muse - Moro Suede Cainman Knot
4. Jennifer Neyt - Nero Nappa Fringes Ayers Knot
vogue.es/ bottegaveneta/ style


----------



## jula

1. Serena Hood (executive fashion editor Vogue UK), Daisy Bates and Tiphaine Chapman - Dress (Resort/ Cruise 2014); Dress (Resort/ Cruise 2014), Nero Matte Python Knot; Dress (Resort/ Cruise 2014), New Red Satin Knot
2. Serena Hood and Beatrice Graf - Dress (Resort/ Cruise 2014), Enamel Mosaic Knot; Peridot Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot
vogue.fr/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

1. Gala Gonzalez and Polly Morgan- Dress (Pre-Fall 2015), Multicolor Ayers Butterfly Knot; Moro Suede Cainman Knot
2. Marissa Montgomery, Tallulah Harlech and Serena Hood - Dress (Pre-Fall 2015), Origami Knot; Dress (Fall/ Winter 2015); Dress (Resort/ Cruise 2014), Enamel Mosaic Knot
3. Caroline Winberg and Marissa Mongomery - Shirt, Skirt (S/S 2014), Argento Intreccio Pailletes Knot; Dress (Pre-Fall 2015), Origami Knot
vogue.es/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

1. Mary Charteris and Robbie Furze - Nero Intreccio Dress, Nero Perlier Vachette Knot
2. Tallulah Harlech, Mary Charteris and Arizone Muse - Dress (Fall/ Winter 2015), Sapphire Coco Glace Nero Silver Knot; Nero Intreccio Dress, Nero Perlier Vachette Knot; Dress Pre-Fall 2014, Fume Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot
3. Yi Zhou and Maryvonne Pinault - Dress (Pre-Fall 2014), Nero Waxed Leather Knot; Top (S/S 2013); Mosaic Ayers Knot
vogue.es/ bottegaveneta/ style/ polyvore


----------



## jula

Kanye West on his way to pick up Kim Kardashian and their daughter North at San Francisco airport on Thursday - Junior Buffalo Leather Ankle Boots dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster out on a date night with her husband Andrew Form at Mr. Chow in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West gathers his things before the Outside Lands Music Festival (August 9, 2014) - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Shadow Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot x17online/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann is all smiles while making her way out of a gifting suite held at a private residence on Sunday (August 10) in Brentwood, Calif. - Nero Studded Mini Messenger, Nero Calf Intrecciato Sandal justjared/ bottegaveneta/ barneys


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner, 58, was seen out lunching at Craig's in West Hollywood on Friday with Britney Spears' ex-fiancé and manager Jason Trawick - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Leslie Mann arrives at publicist Matt Lebrov's wedding on Saturday afternoon (August 16) in Los Angeles - Nero Studded Mini Messenger justjared/ barneys


----------



## jula

Simon Cowell and Lauren Silverman headed out for dinner at L' Escale Lounge Bar in Saint-Tropez, France on Saturday evening - New Red Soft Crocodile Fume Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik and Crown Princess Mary of Denmark visit Nuuk, Greenlad (August 4, 2014) - Nero Campana myroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner seen at LAX (September 4, 2014) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek attends the premiere of her latest film Kahlil Gibrans the Prophet during the 2014 Toronto International Film Festival held at Ryerson Theatre on Saturday (September 6) in Toronto, Canada - Rosa Shiny Crocodile Clutch justjared/ zimbio


----------



## jula

Jillian Michaels attends the Joan Rivers memorial service at Temple Emanu-El on September 7, 2014 in New York City. - Cocco Tie-Dye Tiina Bag zimbio


----------



## jula

Marina Peredo, Yelena Isakov and Melissa Tejada attend the Mercedes-Benz Lounge during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2015 at Lincoln Center on September 7, 2014 in New York City. - Canyon Shadow Ayers Passamaneria Bag zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jennifer Garner jetting out of Pearson airport, Toronto on Sunday (September 7) - Nero Intreccio Imperatore Tote justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

New York Fashion Week Street Style - Electrique Intreccio Impero Stretch Knot wwd/ marieclaire/ lyst


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arrives at the V Magazine party in New York on Wednesday evening - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner steps out for dinner at Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi on Thursday evening (September 18) in Santa Monica - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Milan: Chiara Ferragni - New Red Ayers Knot styleograph/ nowfashion/ buro247.kz/ lyst


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West attend the Balmain show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 on September 25, 2014 in Paris, France. - Nero Satin Knot zimbio/ dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner out and about in Paris (September 24) - Intreccio Oro Bruciato Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Paris: Evangelie Smyrniotaki - Ebano Intrecciato VN Briefcase stylebistro/ harpersbazaar/ nowfashion/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell takes a stroll in Beverly Hills (September 25, 2014) - Nero Veneta zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Paris: Evangelie Smyrniotaki - Ebano Intrecciato VN Briefcase wwd/ athens-streetstyle/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julia Louis-Dreyfus attends The Television Academy's 23rd Hall Of Fame Induction Gala at Regent Beverly Wilshire Hotel on March 11, 2014 in Beverly Hills, California. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014 zimbio/ style


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate Olsen attended the Take Home A Nude art auction at Sotheby's in New York City on Thursday - vintage Bottega Veneta clutch dailymail


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate Olsen and her fiancé Olivier Sarkozy leave Da Silvano Restaurant on Friday afternoon (October 10) in New York City. - vintage Bottega Veneta clutch justjared


----------



## jula

Mary-Kate Olsen was see in leaving her building on Wesnesday (October 8) in New York City. - vintage BV clutch justjared


----------



## jula

Nathalie von Bismarck attends the Leading Cultural Destination awards at Jumeirah Carlton Tower on October 10, 2014 in London, England. - Walnut Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Zoe Saldana and her husband Marco Perego look absolutely adorable together while attending the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15, Mist Mangrovia Ayers Knot, Nero Vernice Calf Pump justjared/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Piper Perabo and Angela Lindvall attend the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15, Watteau Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot, Pre-Fall 2014.15, Boucher Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot justjared/ vogue.it/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Julia Roberts attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress, Jacket Pre-Fall 2014.15, Orange Shiny Crocodile Clutch, Nero Suede Pump justjared/ style


----------



## jula

Demi Moore and her daughter Tallulah Willis attend the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014.15, vintage Oro Intreccio Clutch, Medium Grey Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Elizabeth Banks attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Nero Oro Gilded Waxed Knot, Nero Suede Pump justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014.15, Poussin Nappa Intrecciato Fringes and Ayers Knot celebzz/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

January Jones attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014.15, vintage Knot celebzz/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Dianna Agron attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Cruise/ Resort 2015, Alabastre Impero Ayers Stretch Knot celebzz/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Bosworth attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Mist Metal Intreccio Placcato Knot celebzz/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Evan Rachel Wood attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Blazer, Sweater, Blouse Pre-Fall 2014.15, New Red Shiny Crocodile Clutch celebzz/ style


----------



## jula

attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden on Saturday night (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Cruise/ Resort 2015, Nero Multicolor Ayers Nappa Knot celebzz/ purestars/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kiernan Shipka arrives at the Hammer Museums 12th Annual Gala In The Garden with generous support from Bottega Veneta on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress Resort/ Cruise 2015, Mineral Galuchat Knot, Nero Bow Pumps justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta/ farfetch


----------



## jula

Olivia Thirlby attends the Hammer Museums Gala In The Garden with generous support from Bottega Veneta on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15, Gold Pyrite Scarabee Oxydized Silver Bug Knot, Nero Suede Pump justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Rashida Jones attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden with generous support from Bottega Veneta on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15, Teal Intreccio Impero Ayers Stretch Knot justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Liz Goldwyn attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden with generous support from Bottega Veneta on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15, vintage Knot, Nero Suede Pump justjared/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Tracee Ellis Ross attends the Hammer Museums Gala in the Garden with generous support from Bottega Veneta on Saturday evening (October 11) in Westwood, Calif. - Dress F/W 2014.15; Magma Sfrangiato Shiny Calf Knot  tomanlorenzo/ dailymail/ wwd/ style/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Demi Moore attends the YES event in Los Angeles on Wednesday night (October 16, 2014) - Medium Grey Intrecciato Silk Stretch Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

BJada Pinkett Smith attends the Gotham PaleyFest NY Panel on Saturday night (October 18) in New York City. - Irish Green Passamaneria Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Vanessa Lachey attends the opening of Restoration Hardware on Melrose Avenue in Hollywood on Wednesday - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried keeps it comfortable while leaving Barneys New York with her adorable pup Finn after a little shopping trip on Tuesday afternoon (October 21) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Fume Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

French journalist Martin Bethenod, Prince Albert II of Monaco, Maryvonne Pinault and her husband French businessman and art collector Francois Pinault pose during the contemporary art exhibition 'ArtLovers' in the Grimaldi Forum in Monaco on July 15, 2014. The exhibition runs from July 12 to September 7, 2014. - Top Spring/ Summer 2013, Fume Intreccio Impero Ayers Knotpurepeople/ style


----------



## jula

Maryvonne Pinault attends the 27th 'Biennale des Antiquaires' Pre Opening at Le Grand Palais on September 9, 2014 in Paris, France. - Bejewelled Knot vanityfair/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble pictured after returning from what appeared to be a romantic holiday in Mexico on Friday - Paillettes Nappa Cabat dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster and her husband Andrew Form leave Craig's after dinner on Saturday (November 1) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kanye West is seen stepping out in New York City, New York on November 7, 2014. - Ebano Intrecciato VN Duffle, Buffalo Leather Ankle Boot zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner and Kylie Jenner attend French Montana's 30th birthday bash in LA, which was Powered by Ciroc Pineapple, on Sunday night - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron and Sean Penn landed back in Los Angeles, California, on Monday - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Jordan Brewster and her son Julian attend P.S. ARTS presents 2014 Express Yourself at Barker Hangar on Sunday afternoon (November 16) in Santa Monica, Calif. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Amanda Seyfried is all bundled up while walking back to her apartment on Tuesday (November 18) in New York City - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Neve Campbell seen at LAX (November 19, 2014) - Nero Veneta zimbio


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron and Sean Penn made sure to take time out for a romantic lunch by themselves in Santa Monica on Wednesday - Nero Pillow Bag/ New Seamless Zip Tote/ Convertible Bag dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Minnie Driver and her son Henry spotted out shopping in Malibu, California on November 22, 2014. zimbio


----------



## jula

Minnie Driver took off to The Grove in LA with her son Henry, her mom Gaynor and sister-in-law to take advantage of the amazing Black Friday sales - Flamingo Intrecciato Nappa Veneta dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Bruce Willis' wife Emma Hemming shopping at Target in New York today with their daughter Mabel - Boucher Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag  dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner arrives at Rihanna's Diamond Ball charity event at the Vineyard in Beverly Hills, California, on Thursday - Nero Satin Knot dailymail/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Haakon of Norway, Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway and their children attended the concert in honor of the Nobel Peace Prize on December 11, 2014 in Oslo, Norway. - Ametista Satin Knot newmyroyals


----------



## jula

Princess Madeleine of Sweden attends the Nobel Prize Banquet 2014 at Concert Hall on December 10, 2014 in Stockholm, Sweden. - Elephant Silk Knot newmyroyals/ bunte/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway and Crown Prince Haakon of Norway at The Nobel Peace Prize Ceremony at Oslo City Hall on December 10, 2014 in Oslo, Norway. - Nero Satin Knot rtve.es/ newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Cameron Diaz attends the walk of fame ceremony for her new film Annie on Tuesday (December 9) in Miami, Fla. - Dress Pre-Fall 2014 justjared/ style


----------



## jula

Kim Kardashian shows off her curves in a midriff-bearing outfit while arriving at Epione Cosmetic Laser Center on Friday (December 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## miriammarquez

Salma Hayek


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## miriammarquez

Kanye


----------



## jula

Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark and Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attend a New Year's banquet held at Christiansborg Palace for the military and the Danish Emergency Management Agency and Rank class, as well as representatives of major national organizations and royal patronage on January 7, 2015 - Elephant Silk Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Marion Cotillard attends the BAFTA Los Angeles Tea Party on Saturday (January 10) Hollywood, Calif. - Dress Spring/ Summer 2015 justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## miriammarquez

Salma Hayek


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## jula

Michelle Monaghan walking the carpet at the 2015 Costume Designers Guild Awards on Tuesday (February 17) at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif. - Grey Impero Ayers Knot justjared/ zimbio/ polyvore


----------



## miriammarquez

Eniko Parrish


----------



## cabochon

Salma Hayek with Dark Navy Suede Cocco Lave Ayers Bag


----------



## jula

Charlize Theron attended the the HEART Brunch in Los Angeles put together by the Violence Intervention Program on Friday, as she posed with executive director Astrid Heger - Nero Veneta dailymail


----------



## jula

Emmy Rossum models the perfect look for spring while out running errands in Los Angeles on Wednesday afternoon (May 13) - Nero Veneta justjared


----------



## carebearz

jula said:


> Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark and Crown Princess Mary of Denmark attend a New Year's banquet held at Christiansborg Palace for the military and the Danish Emergency Management Agency and Rank class, as well as representatives of major national organizations and royal patronage on January 7, 2015 - Elephant Silk Knot newmyroyals/ bottegaveneta




Is this the lilac colour that came out a few years ago! I've been trying to hunt this down! Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

carebearz said:


> Is this the lilac colour that came out a few years ago! I've been trying to hunt this down! Thanks!


The accompanying text mentions it's Elephant


----------



## carebearz

V0N1B2 said:


> The accompanying text mentions it's Elephant



I'm trying to figure out if liliac and elephant are the same colour. I can't imagine BV naming a colour Elephant!


----------



## user448751




----------



## miriammarquez

Pink


----------



## miriammarquez

Trudie Styler


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Beatrice of York


----------



## jula

Jordana Brewster attends the E3 Kickoff Party at Cecconi's on Monday (June 15) in West Hollywood, Calif. - Nero Silk Faille Ayers Stretch Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Mara looks super chic while attending the Women in Film 2015 Crystal + Lucy Awards on Tuesday (June 16) at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza in Century City, Calif. - Nero Waxed Leather Knot justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Kate Upton flashes a big smile while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Monday (June 15) in Los Angeles. - Nero Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag justjared/ bottegaveneta


----------



## True*Fidelity

Mr and Mrs Manny Pacquiao


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek pictured arriving at and leaving the Jimmy Kimmel Live! set on Tuesday afternoon (September 1) in Hollywood, Calif. justjared


----------



## jula

Salma Hayek and Valentina Paloma Pinault arrive at LAX on September 3, 2015. - Nero Cervo Brick zimbio/ bottegaveneta


----------



## jula

Pamela Anderson stops to sign autographs for fans prior to a taping of 'The View' (Sept. 21, 2015) zimbio


----------



## Miss World

Courteney Cox's friend carrying a Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo bag in washed Nero Black color.


----------



## LouiseCPH




----------



## Miss World

Kate Upton wearing a Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Flap Messenger Cross body Bag. She looks so stylish!


----------



## Miss World

Kate Upton wearing a Bottega Veneta Flap Messenger Cross body Bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

Selma Blair


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Silverman


----------



## miriammarquez

Alice Eve


----------



## miriammarquez

Kanye West


----------



## miriammarquez

Marg Helgenberger


----------



## miriammarquez

Crown Princess Victoria


----------



## KY bag lady

Melania ***** carrying an Atlantic knot at the ********** Debate.


----------



## GoStanford

At Balmain show - golden intrecciato knot


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Roy


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## sbelle

Just saw these pictures of the 14th annual Hammer Museum Gala in the Garden

Sarah Paulson (in Bottega dress)








Emma Roberts (in Bottega dress)






Laura Dern






Minnie Driver


----------



## sbelle

More pictures from the 14th annual Hammer Museum Gala in the Garden

Selma Blair





Jodi Foster and wife Alexandra Hedison





Amanda Peet






Australian actress Isabel Lucas





Tomas Maier and Emma Roberts


----------



## sbelle

Last pictures

This is the only picture I could find of January Jones holding her bag - January Jones, Emma Roberts, and Alessandra Ambrosia





Alessandra Ambrosia


----------



## V0N1B2

Not a bag, but Catherine Zeta-Jones wearing a Bottega Veneta Resort 2016 dress to Kirk Douglas' 100th birthday celebration over the weekend.


_photo credit embedded in image_


_photo: vogue.com_


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## Kharris332003

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## V0N1B2

Amal Clooney in Bottega Veneta Resort 2017.


----------



## V0N1B2

Amal Clooney in Bottega Veneta Resort 2017 again.
Dress, Coat, and Roma Bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Angelina Jolie at LAX March 17, 2017 wearing Bottega Veneta.
Heavy Cotton Rib Knit Cardigan in Mist from Spring/Summer 2017.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

amanda seyfried 8/29/17


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Garner 9/25/17


----------



## LouiseCPH

Blake Lively


----------



## LouiseCPH




----------



## Kharris332003

Sarah Jessica Parker in the news Jan 19, 2018.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It was nice to see Greta Gerwig carrying a knot on the red carpet last evening.
I'm not sure if it was the satin knot or if it was the metallic, but which ever it was, it was fun to
see her carrying the knot.
I hope that this is ok at post on this thread


----------



## couturequeen

hotshot said:


> It was nice to see Greta Gerwig carrying a knot on the red carpet last evening.
> I'm not sure if it was the satin knot or if it was the metallic, but which ever it was, it was fun to
> see her carrying the knot.
> I hope that this is ok at post on this thread



She was also in a BV dress!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek Pinault attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Yui Sakuma attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Ana de Armas attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Irene Kim attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Princess Maria-Olympia of Greece and Denmark attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Kitty Spencer attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Lady Violet Manners, Lady Alice Manners and Lady Eliza Manners attend the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Lady Amelia Windsor attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Nieves Alvarez attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Alice Naylor-Leyland attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Model Kyoko Hasegawa attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Kahawaty attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Soo Joo Park attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Gala Gonzales attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Ki Eun-Se attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Tseng attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Yvonne Ching attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liv Freundlich attends the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2018 fashion show at New York Stock Exchange on February 9, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue


----------



## sonyamorris

Molly Bloom carrying Bottega Veneta tote in 2013


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ok, it might be a stretch to call this young Danish blogger a “celebrity”, but I was happy to see, that the young and trendy also like the classic Bottega Veneta bags - great color on the medium veneta, and it looks well-loved too [emoji4]


----------



## anniebhu

Dame Maggie at Wimbledon


----------



## couturequeen

Dakota Johnson


----------



## diane278

.


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson


----------



## krawford

Saw this on my Instagram feed today. Katie Couric.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Sorry, again, can’t help myself, but isn’t the bag - and the photos - great??


----------



## Kharris332003

Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t this a City Knot Blake Livelyis wearing?


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Miss World

Model Taylor Hill carrying a Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## couturequeen

Viola Davis


----------



## jburgh

Please make sure to post the name of the celebrity and the name/color of the bag.  Please see post #1.  Also, bloggers are not celebrities.


----------



## septembersiren

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...eneta-skirt-takes-stage-panel-discussion.html


Ivanka wears BV leather pencil skirt


----------



## KaliDaisy

Jessica Seinfeld with Lauren in Gigolo Red  at the NY launch of Le Cloud at Saks Off 5th


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek and Valentina Paloma Pinault
Salma with the Pouch and Valentina with Messenger


----------



## Kharris332003

View attachment 4349744

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Salma Hayek at BV show


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** - Fall 2018 coat vogue.com


----------



## Miss World

Blanca Miro wearing the Bottega Veneta City Knot Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Kharris332003

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rosie Huntington-Whiteley and The Pouch.  (If I’m wrong, please delete.)*


----------



## shesnochill

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Kharris332003

*

*
*Simon Cowell's girlfriend Lauren Silverman*


----------



## Kharris332003

*

*
*Rosie Huntington-Whiteley*


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with the Pouch


----------



## couturequeen

Rihanna with a Lauren clutch.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with an Arco 33.


----------



## couturequeen

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with the Pouch


----------



## couturequeen

Rihanna with The Pouch.


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with the Bottega Veneta Pouch.


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with BV The Casette bag


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with BV Lauren Clutch


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with the Bottega Veneta The Sponge 20 pouch bag.


----------



## Kharris332003

Keely Smith with a Nodini and husband Pierce Brosnan—both great accessories!


----------



## indiaink

This is a great tPF piece on celebrities and their BV bags - their _classic_ BV bags. Enjoy the eye candy!

Celebs and their Bottega Veneta bags


----------



## Miss World

Emily Ratajkowski wearing the Bottega Veneta The Chain Pouch in black.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin Bieber wearing the Bottega Veneta The Chain Pouch in black.


----------



## Miss World

Leonie Hanne wearing the woven Bottega Veneta Twist Clutch in Light Orange.


----------



## Miss World

David Beckham with the woven Bottega Veneta BV Duffle bag.


----------



## Miss World

Emily Ratajowski wearing the Bottega Veneta BV The Chain Pouch with gold chain.


----------



## Miss World

Sigourney Weaver wearing the Bottega Veneta Snap Clutch in black


----------



## Miss World

Devon Windsor wearing the Bottega Veneta Twist bag.


----------



## Miss World

Salma Hayek wearing the Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag in chocolate brown


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Rinna wearing the BV The Pouch in black.


----------



## Miss World

Rosie Huntington Whiteley The Pouch in White.


----------



## Miss World

Rosie Huntington Whiteley with the BV Puffer Intrecciato Zip Top Clutch bag


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin Beiber with her BV Padded Casette bag


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with the Bottega The Pouch in white.


----------



## Miss World

Bollywood Actress Sonam Kapoor with the Large Bottega Veneta Arco tote in color Wood.


----------



## Miss World

Sonam Kapoor shopping at Bottega Venenta and buying the Large Arco in Wood and the Medium Arco in Bordeaux red.


----------



## Miss World

Sofia Richie carrying the Bottega Veneta Arco tote in black.


----------



## Miss World

Lara Bingle wearing the black Bottega Veneta Casette bag.


----------



## Miss World

Rosie Huntington Whiteley wearing the Bottega Veneta Padded Casette bag.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin Bieber wearing the  The Chain Casette Padded bag in color Grass (green).


----------



## killuazoldyck

j-hope from BTS wearing the Padded Cassette Bag


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Sonia Kruger


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Tammy Hembrow


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Candice Warner


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Maeve Reilly


----------



## imunlisted

Jennifer Lawrence in BV Almond pumps.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## fannypacklady719

steph22 said:


> Shanina Shaik
> View attachment 5011300


Shaik’s style is flawless. She’s one of those girls that could wear any type of clothes and will look fantastic.


----------



## steph22

Martha Kalifatidis


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Danielle Bux


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## babypanda

steph22 said:


> Amelia Hamlin
> View attachment 5133637


This bag so pretty! Anyone know which size it is?


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## songan

OLIVIA CULPO, Miss Universe 2012 & American actress
July 2021



 Bottega, Prada, Fendi, The Elder Statesmen


----------



## songan

RHIANNA (singer & performer)
July 2021


Bottega, Balenciaga, Adidas


----------



## songan

EMILY RATAJKOWSKI is still wearing the Bottega Veneta *Medium Ruched Napa Chain Pouch Bag with Gold Chain* that she bought in March 2020.

2021:



2020:


----------



## songan

EMILY RATAJKOWSKI
June 12, 2021

Bottega Venetta Pouch in Nero Black


----------



## songan

July 2021 - Gitta Banko
Mini Jodie in Black


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## pinksky777

songan said:


> EMILY RATAJKOWSKI
> June 12, 2021
> 
> Bottega Venetta Pouch in Nero Black
> View attachment 5150504
> View attachment 5150505
> View attachment 5150507


That’s not Bottega Veneta in the slightest lol


----------



## songan

Oh silly me... I linked the wrong Bottega Venetta item to post #3,383. I accidentally linked the normal pouch.
Emily Ratajkowski is actually wearing the Bottega Veneta *Mini* Pouch in Nero. The leather side strap are just tucked into the clutch. Notice how the black clutch shape perfectly matches the mini pouch. 









						mini pouch
					

Bottega Veneta® women's mini pouch in black. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				






pinksky777 said:


> That’s not Bottega Veneta in the slightest lol


----------



## songan

Kendall Jenner and Devon Booker Leave The Nice Guy in Los Angeles and are Mobbed by Papparazi 
April 9, 2021

Bottega Veneta Stretch Sandals in Optic White


----------



## songan

Sonia Lyon, German actress & social media content creator
F/W 2021-2022 Bottega Venetta Slides & S/S 2020-2021 Mules


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## atoizzard5

songan said:


> Sonia Lyon, German actress & social media content creator
> F/W 2021-2022 Bottega Venetta Slides
> 
> View attachment 5151745
> View attachment 5151744



these are Yeezy slides, not Bottega.


----------



## pinksky777

songan said:


> Oh silly me... I linked the wrong Bottega Venetta item to post #3,383. I accidentally linked the normal pouch.
> Emily Ratajkowski is actually wearing the Bottega Veneta *Mini* Pouch in Nero. The leather side strap are just tucked into the clutch. Notice how the black clutch shape perfectly matches the mini pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini pouch
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's mini pouch in black. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com


I know this isn’t a talking g thread but she is 100% not wearing the mini pouch. You can tell by the side and overall frame of the bag. It’s just a random black clutch.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## songan

Justyna Czernik of Next Models Management (commercial models' agency)
Bottega Horsebit Belt $1300


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

Ayami Nakajo was photographed in white Bottega Venetta Lug boots ($1150),
whilst walking with fellow model, Ren Ishigawa.


----------



## songan

Maria Rossario Rizza


Maria Rosaria Rizzo wears a Max Mara trench coat, an orange woven leather quilted large bag from Bottega Veneta "The Chain Cassette", white pants from Liu Jo, a multicolor protective face mask, outside the Paris Hermes store.


----------



## songan

Sofia Steinberg, up-and-coming model, wears the Bottega Venetta F/W 2021-2022 Corset in Parakeet.


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne *(German model, socialite and social media maven)
Bottega Venetta Feather Dot pumps in Sea Grass//Bottega Venetta Chain Pouch in Teak


Amina Muaddi pumps in neon yellow//Jaquemus dress in hot pink//Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette bag in Lime
These are the trendiest brands of summer 2021 and they will continue to dominate in autumn 2021!


----------



## songan

*Gitta Banko* (minor German actress)


Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette bag in Sea Grass


----------



## indiaink

songan said:


> *Gitta Banko* (minor German actress)
> View attachment 5160007
> 
> Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette bag in Sea Grass





songan said:


> *Leonie Hanne *(German model, socialite and social media maven)
> Bottega Venetta Feather Dot pumps in Sea Grass//Bottega Venetta Chain Pouch in Teak
> 
> 
> Amina Muaddi pumps in neon yellow//Jaquemus dress in hot pink//Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette bag in Lime
> These are the trendiest brands of summer 2021 and they will continue to dominate in autumn 2021!





songan said:


> *Gitta Banko* (minor German actress)
> View attachment 5160007
> 
> Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette bag in Sea Grass


@songan Check your spelling. Bottega Veneta is … Veneta, not Venetta.


----------



## songan

Paris, France - August 2021
Natalia Verza (model and architect) & Alba Garavito Torre (head of press and PR, digital media and marketing specialist) carry Prada and Bottega Veneta (Mini Pouch in Racing Green).


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts (Serbian commercial model based in Paris, France) accessorizes her gray monotone outfit with the Bottega Veneta Arco bag in the color Bianco.


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko (minor German-British actress)

Bottega Veneta - The Chain Pouch (in black)


----------



## songan

*Elsa Hosk* (supermodel) wears Aritzia Babaton Shoulder Pad Dress in White, Bottega Veneta The Pouch in Nero, The Attico Croc Effect Leather Belt and New Balance sneakers on July 28, 2021.



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Supermodel* Elsa Hosk*


Purple Valentino oversized shirt jacket, vintage Michael Jordan Air T-shirt, white bucket hat, lavender Yeezy 500 Soft Vision Sneakers, Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie bag in chalk, District Vision Takeyoshi sunglasses in the color Gray Water.


----------



## songan

*Elsa Hosk *(supermodel)


^ Bottega Veneta Teardrop Frame Blue Sunglasses
Emi Jay Big Daisy Clip in Island
Maria Nilsdotter Gold Pillow Necklace
Maria Nilsdotter Forever Rebel Necklace
Gin from the Pampa Purple Pearl Necklace
Black Bough Amelia Top in Mojito
Calle Del Mar Ribbed Skirt in Melon
Bottega Veneta Twist Lavender Bag

SOURCE: starstyles.com


----------



## songan

*ELSA HOSK*


^Emi Jay Big Daisy Clip in the color Island Green
Rat & Boa Gia Blouse
Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie Jacquard Tote in Parakeet Green
Jean Paul Gaulter Vintage Skirt
Chanel Logo Dad Sandals


----------



## songan

Copenhagen Fashion Week guests



Bottega Veneta Point Handbag in Bubble Green


----------



## songan

*Hailey Bieber*

Jacquemus La Veste D’homme Blazer
Isabel Marant Rosy Green Sweater
Saint Laurent Sl 462 Sunglasses
Bottega Veneta Chain Cassette Bag in Grass


----------



## songan

Actress *Ashley Tisdale *wears Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag in Chalk with Gold Hardware.


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragni*


Bottega Venetta Lido Sandals in Pink


----------



## songan

VIRGINIA KONOPKA
Russian socialite living between GERMANY | NETHERLANDS | PARIS


----------



## songan

British musician RITA ORA is spotted in Marc Jacobs, Prada and Bottega Venetta.




^Bottega Veneta Belt Cassette Bag in yellow  
The Attico Marfa Sunglasses
Marc Jacobs Fall 2021 patterened skirt
Prada Logo Loafers


----------



## songan

VIRGINIA KONOPKA
Russian socialite living between GERMANY | NETHERLANDS | PARIS
Bottega Veneta Chain Cassette Bag in Mirabella (yellow intrecciato leather with gold chain) SOLD OUT
Bottega Veneta Lido Sandals in Cane Sugar


----------



## songan

Model ROSIE HUNTINGTON-WHITELY wears two IT brands of the moment: Bottega Veneta and Magda Butrym .



^Magda Butrym Magda Cropped Jacket Ld12
Magda Butrym Magda Leather Skirt Ld12
Bottega Veneta the Pouch Large Crocheted Leather Clutch
Gia/Rhw Rosie 2 Strappy Leather Sandal in Golden Brown
Jessica McCormack Livewire Helix Diamond Ring
Jessica McCormack Hex Large Hoop Earrings


----------



## songan

ROSIE HUNTINGTON WHITELY (supermodel)



Bottega Stretch Leather Sandals in off-white


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

Alessandra Ambrosio (supermodel)



Bottega Veneta Leather Mules


Etro Printed Racerback Bikini
Etro Printed Jersey High-Rise Leggings
Nude Belt
Black Nail Polish
Cartier Jus-en-clu


----------



## songan

Alessandra Ambrosio (supermodel)


^ Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in camel brown
Black Dress
Chanel Black Slip On Espadrilles
Light Wash Denim Jacket


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Nick Grimshaw


----------



## songan

Actress *Seo Hyun-Jin* ( 서현진 ) wore BOTTEGA VENETA Trench Coat in the color Thunder ($8,000 USD) in Soop Management's IG update on August 3, 2021.


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* ( 李智雅 ) carries a BOTTEGA VENETA Point Clutch in the color Seagrass ($2,250 USD/₩ 2,575,575.00/MYR 9,420.7t/IDR 32,738,512.50) in the 2021 K-drama: Penthouse ( 펜트하우스 ), Season 3, Episode 6.



SOURCE: @kdrama_fashion, Bottega Veneta


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

Who: Hyeri  ( 혜리 )
What: BOTTEGA VENETA Coat, Camel ($3,500/₩ 3,975,195.00/MYR 14,572.25/IDR 50,962,975.00)
Where: My Roommate Is A Gumiho (간 떨어지는 동거), Episode 12
​


Bottega Venetta Double Knot in grape purple
Style: 629635VCP415010                                                                                         

SOURCE: Bottega Veneta, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

Dubai socialite Alizey Mirza
Bottega Veneta Lido Sandals


----------



## steph22

Footballer Raheem Sterling


----------



## songan

Actress* Seo Ye Ji* wears vintage Bottega Venetta booties in the hit K-drama IT'S OKAY TO NOT BE OKAY.
*

*
Bottega Veneta Black Oxford Platform Ankle Heel Boot
*

*SOURCE: https://www.buro247.sg/fashion/buro...ionable-outfits-in-netflix-latest-kdrama.html


----------



## songan

*OLIVIA CULPO*
Bottega Veneta Square Toe Sandals


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio *is wearing the *Bottega Venetta* *Point *top handle handbag (style: 658476VCP403458).




^ Bottega Veneta the Point Bag in seagrass
Oliver Peoples Remick Sunglasses
Jacquie Aiche Opal Inlay Eye Burst Necklace
Tie Dye Shirt (new trend)
Hanging Phone Case on Chain (new trend)
Pale blue and nude nails (new trend)


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne *- model and socialite



^ Bottega Venete Twist
Bottega Veneta Mesh Pumps


----------



## songan

*Hailey Baldwin Bieber* (model and socialite)



^ Bottega Veneta the Pouch Clutch Bag


----------



## songan

*Lily Aldridge*


 Bottega Veneta Gold-Tone Earrings


----------



## songan

*Lily Aldridge*




Bottega Veneta Stretch Square-Toe Leather Mules
Bottega Veneta Square-Frame Acetate Sunglasses
Tanner Krolle Soft Trunk 23 Small Leather Cross-Body Bag
Khaite Scarlet Cashmere-Blend Cardigan
Khaite Eda Cashmere Soft-Cup Bra
Khaite Roonie Stretch-Knit Skinny Pants


----------



## songan

Lily Aldridge

Bottega Veneta Square-Frame Acetate Sunglasses
Bottega Veneta the Chain Pouch


----------



## songan

Kendall Jenner 



Bottega Veneta Maxi Leather Hobo (?)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## songan

*Hailey Baldwin Beiber *


----------



## songan

*Nicolette Gray* (Beverly Hills star/self-proclaimed spoiled brat)


----------



## songan

*Alessandra Ambrosio *- 08/14/21



^ Bottega Veneta Stretch Raffia Sandals and blue nail polish


----------



## songan

*Hailey Baldwin Bieber*


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## songan

SUGA (슈가) rapper from BTS




Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag

SOURCE:








						보테가 베네타 카세트백 뷔 슈가 제이홉 같은 가방 다른느낌
					

안녕하세요~ 율입니다. 요즘 눈에 자주 보이는 (눈에 밟히는ㅋㅋ) 가방이 있는데요. 요 근래에 방탄이 일본...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

V from BTS
Bottega Veneta Cassette bag in Fondant color


SOURCE: https://m.blog.naver.com/ppeer44/221740622393


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## songan

*Erika Jayne* - actress, singer, TV personality (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills)
LOS ANGELES - 08.14.2021



^ Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Wallet in buttercup yellow


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* - German model and socialite living in Paris


Bottega Venetta Padded Cassette in sea grass green


----------



## songan

In Vincenzo episode 17, actress Jeon Yeo Bin (전여빈) wears the Bottega Veneta Gathered Shirt Dress ($1920), 
product# 1396025.


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## songan

Actress *Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts in Vincenzo (빈센조) as an emotionally over-reactive, but highly competent lawyer. In episode 3, she wears the Bottega Venetta Pouch with her Moon Choi Suit Set.


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts in Vincenzo (빈센조) as an emotionally over-reactive, but highly competent lawyer.
Further into episode 3, Yeo-Bin can be spotted wearing a wool gabardine shirt from Bottega Veneta and a Peekaboo Iseeu East-West bag from Fendi.

*Bottega Venetta Wool Gabardine Shirt*, $1570,
item no. P00437619

*PEEKABOO ISEEU EAST-WEST*
Code: 8BN323ADYCF1D48


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts as an energetic and highly competent lawyer in Vincenzo (빈센조). She looks every inch the lady boss in a Lynn black modern suit dress accessorized by a Bottega Veneta Intrecciate Leather Tote Bag.

 Bottega Venetta Intrecciate Leather Tote Bag, 
Designer Style ID: 639301V01D1 
Lynn Black Modern Suit Dress  LGOPLB7100


----------



## songan

Mine (마인) is about the lives of rich and ambitious women. Lee Bo Young (이보영) plays an ex-actress.
In episode 16, her Bottega Veneta outfit showcases:

1.  Bottega Veneta turtleneck sweater (item no. P00588046)
2.  Bottega Venetta straight pants in matching gabardine (item no. P00588046)
3. Bottega Veneta Point textured finish shoulder bag (Designer Style ID: 658720V0TB1)


----------



## songan

*Lee Bo Young* (이보영) wears Bottega Veneta Extended Toe Loop Mules in the K-drama *Mine *(마인)*. *Episode 16 aired in July 2021.

Panthère De Cartier Necklace
Panthere De Cartier Bracelet
*Bottega Veneta **Extended Toe Loop Mule* 
Designer Style ID: 618760VBSO0


----------



## songan

^   *Lee Bo Young* (이보영) wears BV in *Mine *(마인) Episode 16


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka*
Bottega Veneta Optic White Padded Cassette


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart*


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart* - Socialite & TV host of E! network's Daily Pop and Nightly Pop

Look at her collection of Bottega Veneta The Pouch clutches:







SOURCE: @morganstewart


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl* - model from NEXT Model Management


Bottega Veneta Jacket in Bubble Gum
Style: 654178V0YU05050
Bubble Gum Blue Nail Polish

SOURCE: @annabelrosendahl


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## songan

*Chrissy Teigen* with John Legend

NEW YORK CITY - August 20, 2021


Valentino Floral Lace Shirt
Bottega Veneta BV 1047S Sunglasses (brown/gold shown; black/silver SOLD OUT)
Bottega Veneta Mount Bag *NEW season*
Bottega Veneta Stretch Pumps






SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun Jin* (서현진) wears a Bottega Venetta Crochet Knit Coat in lavender when she acts in the Korean drama You Are My Spring, episode 5. Her character, Kang Da-jeon is a hotel concierge manager who gets involved in a murder investigation



SOURCE: tvN
ID credit: songan (instagram songsenkei)


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart* - TV host of E! Daily Pop and alumnus of reality show The Rich Kids of Beverly Hills


^  Bottega Veneta Crocodile Effect Single Breasted Coat


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart *- TV host of Evening Pop on Channel E!


^ Bottega Veneta Pouch
Bottega Veneta Crocodile Effect Single Breasted Coat


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

*Lori Harvey* - model and step-daughter of comedian Steve Harvey


^  Bottega Veneta Resort Sponge in Grass
Bottega Veneta Pouch Jacquard Intreccio Clutch


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Lucy Hale



Sorry attached wrong photo


----------



## songan

*Kendall Jenner *makes the final look of the Bottega Venetta SS2021 fashion show her own. The Bottega Veneta Towelling Knit Dress in a bold shade of seagrass comes alive for us. And Kendall looks every inch the muse of Daniel Lee that she is.

Read the September 2021 issue of Vogue magazine for more about this fabulous dress.








						Kendall Jenner Finds Summer’s Coziest Dress
					

The modeling star was at her seasonal best in a plush look from Bottega Veneta’s spring collection.




					www.vogue.com
				






Sources: Vogue and Instagram


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## songan

*Liu Wen *(刘雯) - Chinese-American supermodel

Liu Wen wears multiple items from the Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2021 runway show, specifically look #58:
1. The Mount handbag in fondant
2. The Chain Pouch in porridge
3. The Dress in kiwi
4. Sparkle Dot Boots in cane sugar 

08.05.2021



SOURCE: Vogue and Instagram


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo *- actress and former Miss Universe


Devon Windsor Ella Blouse in Off-White
Devon Windsor Isabelle Skirt in Off-White
Weworewhat Claudia Top
Weworewhat Delilah Bottom
Bottega Veneta Rolo Chain Necklace (SOLD OUT)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bottega Veneta The Pouch bag in plaster


Paco Rabbane Hanging Hoop Earrings 



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Olivia Culpo* - actress, former Miss USA and former Miss Universe




*BOTTEGA VENETA* *The Pouch in plaster*
*VALENTINO GARAVANI*
*Roman Stud Pointed Mules*

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## rugchomp




----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## imunlisted

Guess Dua Lipa loves her Shoulder Pouch.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## songan

*Jessica Wang *in green Bottega


SOURCE: IG@jessicawang


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts *- socialite and fashion personality
Last season's high heeled sandals became this season's flat slides.


SOURCE: IG@xeniaadonts


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## songan

Actress *Jeon Do-Yeon* (전도연) wore BOTTEGA VENETA Single-Breasted Long Coat $3,450 in JTBC's Lost episode 1. It tells the story of ordinary people who have worked hard all their lives to see the spotlight, but suddenly realize that "nothing has happened" in the middle of the downhill road of life.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## songan

*Sofia Richie* is armed with the *new season* Bottega Veneta Medium Jodie Bag in the color Raintree.


----------



## songan

South Korean actor *Lee Sang-Yoon* (이상윤) wore BOTTEGA VENETA Menswear Collection at upcoming press conference for the SBS network law drama, Wonder Woman aka One The Woman on 2021.09.15.  He acts alongside actress Lee Hanee (이하늬), a corrupt prosecutor, who due to memory loss accidentally changes her life with the daughter-in-law of a conglomerate who looks just like her.

Bottega Veneta Jacket in Fondant - $2,650. 
Bottega Veneta Pants in Fondant - $990. 
Bottega Veneta Sweater in black color - $950.


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl* - Next Model Management



SOURCE: IG@annabelrosendahl


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## songan

Shin Mina (신민아) carried the BOTTEGA VENETA Mini Point Bag in chalk white ($3,150) in tvN's Korean drama, Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 4.


----------



## songan

Anny Fan is a minor Chinese celebrity (fashion influencer and ex-high finance professional) based in Shanghai. 
She's wearing Fall 2021 BV RTW with the BV Chain bag in fondant brown.

SOURCE: IG@_annyfan_


----------



## songan

Tanya Tong / Tong Yao (童瑶)


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 22, 2021 - LOS ANGELES
Lucy Hale


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

Male model Yanick Buti attended Elite Model Management's award night in Prague. He purchased new Bottega Veneta Lug Boots for the event.




SOURCES: IG@privatekaspar and IG@daniela_pestova


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## songan

Olivia Culpo
Bottega Veneta Slip Tote + Nataliya Novitska Black Silk Blouse + Cecilie Bahnsen Holly Dress + Sophie Buhai Classic Twisted Headband + Valentino Campsite Calfskin Combat Boot MM = Paris Fashion Week 2021 outfit


#PFW
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts wears Bottega boots in Paris.


#PFW
SOURCE: IG@xeniaadonts


----------



## songan

Tiffany Hsu - Fashion Personality and Buying Director for MyTheresa
Bottega Veneta belt and Balenciaga blazer/high heels


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

South Korean singer and actress Hyeri (혜리) put together a flirty, all-black look using Faith Connexion’s off-the-shoulder blazer top and Bottega Veneta’s mini BV Classic shoulder bag. She wore the aforementioned outfit in episode one of My Roomate is a Gumiho.


----------



## songan

Rosie Huntington Whitely


Bottega Veneta The Pouch
SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 4, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Leonie Hanne carried a purple colored Mini Jodie which complemented the tiny purple and sage green wildflowers print of her Giambattista Valli outfit.



#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK 
SOURCE: zimbio.com


----------



## songan

Minor actress and TV host Bridgette Qiao also goes by her Chinese name Qiao Xin (乔欣). She's wearing head-to-toe Bottega Veneta in the popular blue-toned lavender color so prevalent in 2021.



SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne
Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie bag + The Attico Devon heels


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne serves up a second helping of greens...


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## songan

IT girl Hailey Bieber takes a selfie wearing her Bottega Veneta Puddle Bomber Boots in Egg Yolk (C$1230).


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## songan

Fashionista Grece Ghanem


----------



## songan

Erica Choi (최유진)


----------



## songan

Grece Ghanem


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## songan

Uyghur actress Gülnezer Bextiyar ( گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار ), also known as Gulnazar (古力娜扎):


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## songan

Chrissy Teigan




BOTTEGA VENETA 90MM BEAN STRETCH MULES in GRASS
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Jung Ho-yeon (actress from Squid Game) wore Fall/Winter 2021-22 Bottega Veneta for Harpers Bazaar (Korea).


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Zazie Beetz


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 21, 2021 - DETROIT, MICHIGAN
Singer songwriter Kehlani was wearing a full-on BV outfit and seated in the front row for the BV SS2022 fashion show.



SOURCE: IGstories@newbottega


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 21, 2021 - DETROIT, MICHIGAN
Model Indira Scott arrived as a guest at the Bottega Veneta salon runway show.


SOURCE: IGstories@newbottega


----------



## songan

German-American actress Zazie Beetz arrived in Detroit for the Bottega Veneta salon-style fashion show.



SOURCE: IGstories@newbottega


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Hailey Beiber 
Bottega Veneta F/W 2021-2022 coat


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne:


----------



## songan

High fashion model Abby Champion of NEXT Model Management goes out for a jog in Los Angeles.


----------



## songan

Verina Marcel - commercial model


SOURCE: IG@verinamarcel


----------



## songan

Supermodel Liu Wen (刘雯) recently walked the red carpet for VOGUE New Chapter Night (VOGUE新篇章之夜). 
She's wearing head-to-toe Bottega Veneta.


----------



## songan

Mary J. Blige wore the Bottega Veneta Coat in Candy Apple (red) to the Salon 03 in Detroit's Michigan Theater as a guest of the Bottega Veneta Spring/Summer 2022 runway show. The Coat (style:679673V1DS06477) was part of runway look #51 from the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2021-22 collection and retails for $22,200.



SOURCE: redcarpet-fashionawards.com, vogue.com


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 21, 2021 - DETROIT, MICHIGAN:
Actress Sasha Lane was invited to Bottega Veneta Salon 03.






She wore the Dress and the Bag from Bottega Veneta Salon 02 (Fall/Winter 2021-22) runway look #28. The model from look #28 opted for dark lipstick; whereas Sasha Lane focused attention on the eyes with heavy eye make-up.



The Dress (style: 677708V1DQ02113) alone costs $24,500. She wore a different pair of Bottega Veneta boots with her outfit since the Salon 02 runway show's thigh high boots are not available for purchase.

SOURCES: redcarpet-fashionawards.com, vogue.com, bottegaveneta.com, photos.metrotimes.com/photos-kehlani-lil-kim-mary-j-blige-and-more-attend-bottega-veneta-fashion-show-in-detroit/?slide=15&bottega-veneta-salon-03-detroit-17


----------



## songan

Commercial model and minor actress Slick Woods arrived for the Bottega Veneta Salon 03 fashion show in full-on Bottega Veneta Fall 2021 runway look #40, including the strapless red fringed dress and red thigh high boots. The Dress (style: 674080V1CR06477) in Candy Apple red is $15,000. The knitted fringe at the bust and hips emphasizes femininity of the wearer while the patent leather boots aid in keeping warm in the cold nighttime of Detroit.



SOURCES: redcarpet-fashionawards.com. bottegaveneta.com, vogue.com


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 21, 2021 - DETROIT, MICHIGAN
Rapper Lil' Kim looked as extra as can be in her outfit choices for the Bottega Veneta Salon 03.




SOURCE: https://photos.metrotimes.com/photos-kehlani-lil-kim-mary-j-blige-and-more-attend-bottega-veneta-fashion-show-in-detroit/?slide=11&bottega-veneta-salon-03-detroit-10


----------



## songan

Detroit's Local 4 TV reporter Rhonda Walker interviews Nigerian singer and rapper Burna Boy (Damini Ebunoluwa Ogulu).
She's wearing a Bottega Veneta Spring/Summer 2021 set. He's in Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2021.


Before the show, his entourage made massive purchases of Bottega apparel in New York City.
He flew his scientist sister Ronami Ogulu to Detroit and brought her along to the Salon 03 fashion show.
She's wearing Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2021 apparel and is rocking the pink bathrobe-esque coat.



SOURCES: https://photos.metrotimes.com/photo.../?slide=11&bottega-veneta-salon-03-detroit-10,
bottegaveneta.com, IG@burnaboygram, IG@r0nami


----------



## songan

Selah Marley is a minor fashion model. She arrived as a guest at the Bottega Veneta Salon 03 presentation inside Michigan Theater on October 21, 2021 in Detroit, Michigan. Selah Marley wore head-to-toe Bottega Veneta from the Spring/Summer 2021 & Fall/Winter 2021-22 seasons including the jewelry.


SOURCE: https://photos.metrotimes.com/photo.../?slide=17&bottega-veneta-salon-03-detroit-18


----------



## songan

Bettina Looney


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

Burna Boy - Nigerian musician


----------



## songan

Moon Ga-young (문가영) is the main protagonist of the TV series True Beauty《여신강림 / 女神降临》. 
Her character wears Bottega Veneta Ready-to-Wear in episode 11, 
And she has a Bottega Veneta handbag in episode 15.




SOURCE: 小红书@爱豆穿搭日记


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## songan

Model Evelyn Rain


----------



## songan

Jeon Yeo Bin (전여빈) acts as an energetic and highly competent lawyer in Vincenzo (빈센조). In episode 10, she accessorized her coat from Lehho and double button jacket from MICHAA by carrying a Bottega Veneta_Intrecciato Leather Tote Bag.

_


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acted as lawyer Hong Cha-young in Vincenzo (빈센조). 
In episode 10, she carried a Bottega Veneta bag in tapicoca. Style ID: 651556V01D19403.



SOURCE: https://www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-jeon-yeo-bin-s-power-dressing-in-vincenzo.html


----------



## songan

Tiffany Young - Korean-American singer and former member of SNSD


SOURCE: IG@tiffanyyoungofficial


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## songan

Ex-Kpop idol Nana ( 나나 ) wore the Bottega Veneta Mini Arco totebag in episode 11 of the Korean drama Oh my Landloard 《오! 주인님 》.


----------



## songan

Park Gyu-Young (박규영) plays a well-educated and prestigious character in Dali and Cocky Prince. In episode 1, she wore a Bottega Veneta cardigan and BV Point shoulder bag.

_Cotton-blend Mesh Cardigan <-- Bottega Veneta_
_Etrive 14K Duet Earrings_
_Point Medium Shoulder Bag <-- Bottega Veneta_
_Run Star Hike Hi Sneakers_


----------



## songan

Korean actress Ko Hyun-Jung (고현정) carried BOTTEGA VENETA BV Twist Clutch in JTBC's Reflection Of You (너를 닮은 사람) episode 3.


----------



## songan

Caroline Blomst
Mixing prints and zebra stripes are on-trend.


----------



## songan

Caroline Blomst


----------



## songan

Jamie Chung Dexter


 Bottega Veneta Dot Feathered Sandals


----------



## songan

Caroline Blomst


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## songan

Chrissy Teigen


 Bottega Veneta Beak Bag 
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Kuwaiti fashionista Dalal AlDoub ( دلاليد )
Bottega Veneta Women's Mini Jodie Tubular Hobo Bag


----------



## songan

Supermodel Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## songan

Model Edoardo Sebastianelli in Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2021 for the latest issue of Dapper Dan Magazine.


IMO this shearling teddy robe is another example of the homewear worn outside trend.
Apparel like bathrobes and footwear like fluffy slippers worn outside the house is so 2021-2022!


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Kaya Williams
*BOTTEGA VENETA FALL 2019 READY-TO-WEAR*




SOURCE: Vogue.com


----------



## songan

Edoardo Sebastianelli - male model


----------



## songan

Grece Ghanem - Montreal based fashionista
Bottega Veneta Double Knot in Porridge


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk is perfectly in-vogue wearing in the popular 2021 green color with zebra print.


SOURCE: IGstories@hoskelsa


----------



## songan

Kate Ferdinand wore Bottega Veneta shoes & bag on the red carpet for an audience with Adele.


----------



## songan

Eva Longoria


BV Mount // style: 667399V12M08425


----------



## songan

Cara Santana


BV Mini Pouch in Almond // Style: 585852VCP402752


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk


BV The Pouch in Nero // Style: 576175VCPP01229


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber in Alessandra Rich // Bottega Veneta The Pouch


----------



## songan

Kendall Jenner // BV Crochet Pouch


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk - supermodel


BV Mini Jodie // Style: 651876V1GG09033


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber in Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2021-22 RTW:


----------



## songan

Model Daria Konovalova


----------



## songan

Sai De Silva 


SOURCE: https://www.vogue.com/article/botte...-b025-23af21292d60_entity-topic-similarity-v2
#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## songan

Actress Shin Se-kyung (신세경) often wore Bottega Veneta bags on the South Korean drama Run On.


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne 


SOURCE: IGstories@leoniehanne


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Keyshia Cole


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Chloe Flowers


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Australian model Natalie Roser


----------



## steph22

Australian designer Pip Edwards


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Princess Sofia Of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## indiaink

Naomi *****, granddaughter to the President and Mrs. *****, with an intrecciato Pouch in Nero.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicole Peltz


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## couturequeen

More details of the new Jodie with model Imaan Hammam


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Ashley Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## poleneceline

SNSD Sooyoung


----------



## steph22

Jodie Comer


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Tayshia Adams


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## Ashalee654

steph22 said:


> Sofia Richie
> View attachment 5409727


What color is this??


----------



## grietje

Ashalee654 said:


> What color is this??


If it is new season, it’s inkwell.  I just bought this bag and it’s a dark dark green.

It is reading a bit lighter in this photo so it could also be last year’s green which is not as dark.


----------



## Evergreen602

Ashalee654 said:


> What color is this??


Sophia Richie has had this bag for a while.  If you look further back on the Celebs thread, I believe you'll find her carrying this bag going at least a year back.  It's an older (Fall/Winter 2020?) color called Bottle.  I believe Ann's Fabulous Finds has this same bag on their website still.

ETA - last year's dark green was Raintree, but they did not offer the small Jodie in that color.  Bottle seemed to sell out in the boutiques very quickly.


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Sam Smith


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Emma Mackey


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## Tyler_JP

Dakota Johnson, out and about with her Lauren 1980...


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Jodie Sweetin


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Claudia Heffner Peltz


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------

